
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
moxie
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

• iOS Front End -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

• Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

• Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with
strong visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple.
You'll take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
codelitt
Not sure if inappropriate, but a personal vouch for these guys. Anyone with
the skills they are looking for and passion in the security/privacy space,
should definitely apply. Whisper Systems and Moxie have incredible principles,
brilliant products, and serve the greater good of all of us.

------
tptacek
So, I don't work there, but I was just drinking with someone at Open Whisper
Systems, and they badly need someone in SFBA to take over iOS and mobile UX
and to oversee design.

Whisper makes Signal and TextSecure for iOS and Android respectively. They're
the the best-designed, most trustworthy message crypto available to users
today, and one of the only reasons they aren't the global default is that
someone needs to take over their front-end and make them the default.

Whisper will pay you less than almost any other company in the Bay Area
(they're entirely self-funded) but you'll probably do more good there than you
could at any company on this hiring thread, and if you succeed at the job,
you'll be an authentic hero for privacy and civil liberties. That's not a bad
calling card to have paper-clipped to your resume.

You don't need to be a cryptography expert to talk to them. Also: they're all
just fantastic people, some of the best you can hope to work with.

[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

I have no relationship with Whisper; I'm just an admirer.

~~~
mahyarm
Several months ago when I was looking for a job I offered my services replying
to a hiring thread email address. They never replied.

I live in SF, have 5+ years of iOS experience and worked at a chat company
making their iOS chat interface for the last 4 years of it.

It came with a TN visa condition, but I doubt that is the reason why. TN visas
have no waiting period, are pretty much a rubber stamp and $3000 in lawyer
fees.

I got another job :/

~~~
bohnej
They didn't respond to my application either.

~~~
brobinson
Startups are really bad about this. I'm 1 for 4 on getting replies from YC
companies recently. One is leaving me hanging after a full day coding project
+ an interview that (I think!) went really well.

Just gotta keep trying. It's a numbers game.

Having been on the other side of the equation and been bad about keeping tabs
on applicants in addition to my normal duties, I can't help but feel it's
somewhat karma-related, too. :) In small companies, I figure it's generally
due to not having people dedicated to sourcing/hiring so things just get
overlooked.

~~~
tptacek
If there was ever a team you'd want to give the benefit of the doubt to on
stuff like this, it's Moxie's.

~~~
wyclif
The next time you have a beer with these guys, you might want to ask them if
they're serious about hiring.

------
vikp
Dataquest.io | San Francisco |
[https://www.dataquest.io](https://www.dataquest.io) | Onsite / Remote

We're an early stage startup that teaches data science interactively in the
browser. You learn by analyzing data and writing code; not by watching videos.

We're all self-taught and passionate about helping others do the same. Our
revenue is growing quickly, and we're looking for a couple of people to join
our team:

Data Scientist -- create lessons on topics like Spark and random forests that
will be used by thousands of students. Create innovative learning methods
(interactive coding exercises, visualizations, etc). Python and R experience
preferred.

Frontend engineer -- redesign our learning interface. You'll have huge
creative freedom to build things like realtime collaboration, hinting, and
more. Design and angular experience preferred.

Email vik@dataquest.io if you want more details.

~~~
roymurdock
Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with Dataquest.

Vik is a great guy. One of his blog posts made it to the front page of HN a
few months ago. I liked what he had to say, so I reached out to him for
advice.

Not only was he willing to take time out of his busy schedule meet up with me
for coffee to talk over my situation, but he also put me in touch with 2 or 3
of his close friends who were kind enough to share their perspectives with me
as well. All for a random guy in college who was confused and looking for
someone to talk to.

People like Vik make the HN community great, and I'm sure Dataquest will do
great things with Vik in charge.

------
jwoah12
Major League Baseball Advanced Media | NYC or SF | Software Engineer or
Technical Project Manager

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
delivering end-to-end content solutions over web, mobile, and connected
devices. Partners outside of MLB include HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. Read
about how MLBAM is at the cutting edge of a major industry shift in which more
and more people will choose to consume content via over-the-top subscription
services instead of traditional cable:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-
nh...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-nhl-deal-
with-mlb-advanced-media-is-just-the-beginning-for-bam-tech-spin-off/). Also
check out our CTO's keynote at last month's AWS Re:invent conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented software engineers and
technical project managers to support that growth as we prepare to spin off
into an independent technology company. Our headquarters is inside Chelsea
Market in Manhattan with another development office in San Francisco. Please
shoot me an email for more info (I'm an engineer, so I can answer any of your
questions).

~~~
lemcoe9
Wow a job posting from a company that's been around for more than 8 years! (It
was founded in 1876 in the form of the National League.)

~~~
numbsafari
Technically this is a spin-off that is less than a year old in its current
incarnation.

~~~
jwoah12
We actually haven't been spun off quite yet. It was approved by the owners a
few months ago, but we are still currently part of MLB.

------
sctb
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

We have a small team that makes the software that runs YC. Hardly any
investors write software, but YC was started by hackers so it's natural for us
to solve our problems that way.

The YC software is used by a relatively small number of people—mostly the YC
partners and founders—but the users are sufficiently important that through
them we are able to have huge leverage. YC has ambitious plans to create more
innovation in the world, and the only way to reach that level of impact is to
scale through software.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it could be a good fit for someone who likes startups. If you're
a hacker, have a look at the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74b5067c4dd7).
If it feels like a good fit, we’d love to hear from you.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week.

If you’re passionate about sports, music, home automation or one of a variety
of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
dominotw
>and a feature request

What does this mean?

~~~
brobinson
They want you to suggest a new feature for the Siri product.

"Siri should be able to ____________"

------
snewman
Scalyr - Java Backend Engineer - San Francisco Mid-Peninsula (on-site) -
$140-180k, 0.7-1.5% equity

We're looking for our fifth engineer, and it's a rare opportunity - the
equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with stability, great
pay, and a low-stress, engineering-driven culture. We have great backers,
strong traction, and an 11-digit target market.

At one level, we're a server operations tool: log analysis, system metrics,
dashboards and alerting. Underneath, we're building a super-high-speed
distributed columnar database that enables interactive (subsecond) exploration
of terabyte datasets; fronted by a lean, mean web UI.

Users love our product, because it's fast, powerful, and straightforward. We
love building our product, because we get to tackle fun challenges and we have
customers who appreciate it. I've built half a dozen startups, including
Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my favorite so far.

If you're interested in working on large-scale data filtering and aggregation,
distributed systems, and extreme performance - drop me a line at
steve@scalyr.com! Or stop by
[https://www.scalyr.com/careers](https://www.scalyr.com/careers) for more
info.

------
quentinp
Clustree – Paris, France or REMOTE anywhere – Full time

Clustree is the first big data driven decision making solution for talent
management. We revolutionize human resources in large companies giving them
the evidences they currently lack to support their decisions. We just raised
2.9M dollars and won the DisruptHR competition last week.

We work on cool problems with microservices using Python, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ, Spark (lots of machine learning!), Docker and Kubernetes. We offer
true remote: I work from Reunion Island and only travel to Paris twice a year.

Engineering positions:

\- QA Engineer: [https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/606-q-a-
engineer](https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/606-q-a-engineer)

\- Data Scientist: [https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/603-data-
scientist](https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/603-data-scientist)

\- Software Engineer Back-end oriented:
[https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/604-software-
engine...](https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/604-software-engineer-
back-end-oriented)

\- Software Engineer Front-end oriented
[https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/605-software-
engine...](https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/605-software-engineer-
front-end-oriented)

\- HRIS Software Engineer (not remote):
[https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/681-hris-
software-e...](https://www.hellohired.com/clustree/jobs/681-hris-software-
engineer)

~~~
manugarri
I am interested on knowing a bit more about Clustree. I worked for the past 2
years as a Data Scientist at an HR Startup in NYC and really loved it!

~~~
quentinp
Sure! Please send an email at hello@clustree.com and mention HN.

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers or frontend engineers wanted to make sure that
grammer is taught good. Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some
student's cant even right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Join us as engineer #10, and improve how grammar is taught.
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

~~~
xaybey
Is this a joke?

~~~
MichaelGlass
iz et uh joek ? :p

The job post is jokey, but quite serious! Come work with us. After 2.5 years I
still love working at NoRedInk.

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME; INTERN)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 13 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

We’ve raised over $10 million in funding.

You can email me directly (k@airtable.com) or apply here:
[https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
orliesaurus
I love this product, I hope you find someone :)

~~~
howsta
Thanks : )

------
drmattyg
San Francisco (Remote okay) | full-time | [http://mocobe.co](http://mocobe.co)
| Front end developer and designer

After working for five years at Palantir, I decided to leave to work on a
project that I think will make a huge social impact as well as an incredibly
viable business model: delivering drug and alcohol abuse therapy to those who
need it most. The vast majority of substance abuse sufferers receive
treatments that are not scientifically validated. Mocobe will take the latest
scientific research and use it to deliver treatment on the web and by mobile
device, to bring low cost, high effectiveness treatment into hospitals,
prisons, schools, and the courts. We have seed funding, a CTO, free co-working
space from Homebrew, and a scientific advisory board. All we need is you: One
more talented front-end dev, ideally with experience in React and Meteor, and
a designer. Get in on the ground floor in a business that will make you want
to get up in the morning to help someone. Contact us at info@mocobe.co. And
read our whitepaper here:
[http://mocobe.co/whitepaper.html](http://mocobe.co/whitepaper.html)

------
eitally
Google (keep reading because this is non-standard). Mountain View, CA | Full
time | Onsite (mostly)

(This is NOT a normal Google SWE position, and does NOT fall in the normal
engineering organization (but is in the eng ladder. This is literally a
startup type engineering position in a small team building novel new
products.)

Design, code and prototype the next Google for Work b2b applications as a
Google for Work Prototype Engineer for New Mobile/Cloud/IoT Products - think
the next Gmail, Google Apps and Google Analytics!

Operating as a collection of small, fast-paced startups, this high visibility
team is pushing the boundaries of what businesses can do with Google’s help.
Our prospective product areas include a broad spectrum from Sales and
Marketing Platforms to Big Data analytics to Internet of Things (IoT) to
Google Glass for Work. Our team includes Engineers, Technology Managers and
Business Analysts who are chartered with delivering solutions. We ideate,
design, develop and launch novel, business-generating products.

Job post for more detail:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=907950...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=90795001&)

Either apply directly or send an email to etally@google.com if you'd like to
chat about it.

------
cko1085
JPMorgan Athena | NYC and London | Full Time | ONSITE I expect you’ve heard of
JPMorgan at some point, but probably aren’t familiar with Athena. We’re the
bank’s in-house platform for cross-asset pricing, risk management, trade
management, e-trading, etc.. There’s a core division (cleverly named “Athena
Core”) of about 150 engineers which builds a platform and development
libraries that are then used by over 5,000 developers throughout the bank. The
Core Analytics team currently has 8 members and is responsible for extending
Athena to research teams and for reducing the gap between research and
production use. To give a simplified example, our typical customer is a quant
who might be attempting to create a new pricing model. Core Analytics would
help him access relevant data sets, explore that data with a library of common
statistical functions to, verify the new model with a back-testing framework,
and then finally publish the model to production. Python and C++ are the
primary languages, but we’re open to considering exceptional developers with
any background. Finance experience is certainly not required. Our two main
offices are in NYC and London; we also have satellites in Tel Aviv, Tokyo, and
Singapore.

Email Christine.h.ko@jpmchase.com to apply.

------
timanglade
Realm (YC S11) | San Francisco, Copenhagen ONSITE —
[https://realm.io/jobs/](https://realm.io/jobs/)

Realm is building a mobile database — a database that runs directly inside
phones, tables & wearables. We’re already used in production by Google,
Amazon, Intel, Pinterest, eBay, SAP, the BBC, Hipmunk, Expensify, IBM,
Alibaba, GoPro, Adidas, McDonald’s, Homeland Security and many, many others.

We’ve raised $29M so far and are expanding our teams in San Francisco, CA and
Copenhagen, Denmark.

We’re looking for a lot of technical and less technical positions. Here are a
few keywords for the people that search in the page :) Cocoa, C++,
Objective-C, Swift, iOS, Java, Android, QA, CI, Evangelist, Product Manager,
.NET, C#, JavaScript, React Native, PhoneGap, Marketing, Technical Editor,
Technical Writer.

If you want to learn more, you can take look at the positions available on
[https://realm.io/jobs/](https://realm.io/jobs/) and apply there. (If you
don’t want to apply yet but have questions about the company or the jobs
available, I’m VP Product at Realm, been there for almost 2 years and I’m
always happy to chat! tim@realm.io)

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed Series A startup that builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database
and analytics platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Should know or be willing to
learn React/Redux. Needs to have good design sense and significant data
visualization background.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$150K / 0.25+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
breno
Scrapinghub | [http://scrapinghub.com](http://scrapinghub.com) | 100% remote
(all timezones!)

Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for Software Engineers (Scrapy, Django, devops)
and Growth Hackers:

[http://scrapinghub.com/jobs](http://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

We're a fully distributed company (largest founded outside of the US!) with
112 engineers and staff. Based around open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia,
Webstruct, Frontera, and a lots of other tools made for crawling and scraping
massive web datasets– everyone at SH helps makes these projects grow, and we
offer to pay you to work on open source if you're good enough.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/)

We've been growing a lot during the past two years and we're looking for great
additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are full-time and
include 20 days of paid vacations per year, your local country holidays, a
hardware allowance, and an online services program intended for professional
growth (Online courses, screencasts, books and more).

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
montasaurus
Blackcomb Software | Sarasota, FL Area | Full Time & Part Time | REMOTE ,
INTERNS

Blackcomb designs software to bring the multi-billion dollar HVAC (heating,
ventilation, and air conditioning), Plumbing, and Electrical industry into the
next century. Our software and back office automation is being implemented at
3 of the largest HVAC companies in the US and we're continuing to develop new
ways to transform this technologically ancient vertical.

\- Full Stack Developer: We're primarily looking for someone with an eye for
great user workflow design. We really appreciate people who understand what it
takes to extend that to someone working in a sweltering attic to troubleshoot
a customer's urgent issues. On the web front end, we're mainly vanilla JS and
evaluating a switch to React / Redux. On the back end, we work with the .NET
stack in C# (MVC, WebAPI, SQL, LINQ, Azure). Experience with Swift and iOS is
a plus. If replacing cruft and repetitive tasks with smart software gets you
as excited as we do, let us know you're interested:
[https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs](https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs)

\- Customer Communication Designer: We think communication with homeowners is
an extremely important and often overlooked aspect of of a well run HVAC
company. We want to keep homeowners up to date and informed about the work
being performed at their homes. To do that, we place an emphasis on generating
timely, informative, and visually appealing communications. These
communications go out in print and digitally through emails. If you've ever
been frustrated by a lack of actionable and timely information from a service
provider and know you could design something better, let us know:
[https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs](https://www.blackcombsoftware.com/jobs)

~~~
jaytkc123
got a biz dev referral for you guys.

------
mopatches
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill.

    
    
        - In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

Join our team of 15: hello@periscopedata.com

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

~~~
shinryuu
Let me know when you bridge the atlantic :)

------
xando
A friendly reminder. The position lister here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io),

Direct link to HN only job posts
[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/31.50/-62.35/2/?exclude=gh&...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/31.50/-62.35/2/?exclude=gh&exclude=so)

------
champion
HubSpot | Cambridge/Boston/Dublin | full time, onsite

Looking for front-end (React/Flux, Backbone, ES6/CoffeeScript) and back-end
(Java8, HBase, Kafka, Hadoop/Spark, ElasticSearch) developers who enjoy
working in small teams that own significant parts of our products. Developer
autonomy and responsibility are what fuels our product culture. Our products
are helping transform how small businesses do marketing & sales so they grow
while delighting their customers.

The products we build help small businesses grow. More on our product team and
roles on our site: [http://product.hubspot.com/](http://product.hubspot.com/)
and our company culture: [http://culturecode.com](http://culturecode.com)

Or ping me (champion at hubspot) with any questions.

------
martianman
Thumbtack - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. A friendly, ambitious team of ~50
engineers in a bright SoMa office with daily home-cooked food, conference
stipends, and unlimited vacation.

We're looking for engineers, SREs, and data scientists interested in working
with Go, machine learning, Angular, iOS, Android, full-stack, Hadoop, and AWS.
Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Reach out to (glen@)thumbtack.com for any questions.

------
BuckRogers
It would be good to see offers specify whether they respect the 8-hour workday
or not.

This to me is the primary concern when working for someone else and the best
"perk" that is out there. If I'm expected to do unpaid overtime, I'm not
interested no matter what the salary is or other details.

~~~
mamerhst
You are in the wrong industry.

~~~
samoright
I don't see how this comment can be true. I have worked for a few big name
companies that did not require engineers to work for more than 8 hours per
day. In fact, most of my teammates used to work between 4-7 hours per day.
These companies did not provide extra money for overtime work but it did
provide compensation-off for overtime work, i.e. if I worked say 12 hours on
two different days, I could take one day paid leave for free.

------
agentcooper
Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA SUPPORT | Booking.com -
[https://booking.com](https://booking.com)

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam

Booking.com B.V., part of the Priceline Group (Nasdaq: PCLN), owns and
operates Booking.com™, the world leader in booking accommodations online. Each
day, over 850,000 room nights are reserved on Booking.com. The Booking.com
website and apps attract visitors from both the leisure and business sectors
worldwide. Established in 1996, Booking.com B.V. guarantees the best prices
for any type of property, from small, family-run bed and breakfasts to
executive apartments and five-star luxury suites. Independent accommodations
are also specifically a focus of Villas.com, a sister site recently launched
by Booking.com. Truly international, Booking.com is available in more than 40
languages, and offers over 660,360 properties in 212 countries.

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam: \- Frontend developers
(JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, A/B testing) -
[http://grnh.se/mjko7b](http://grnh.se/mjko7b) \- Backend developers (Perl,
MySQL, Memcached, Hadoop, Apache, NGINX) -
[http://grnh.se/qkm8vd](http://grnh.se/qkm8vd)

There is lots of other positions
[http://grnh.se/y3bfed](http://grnh.se/y3bfed) and INTERNS are also welcome!

~~~
sid6376
I work at Booking.com as well and so far have only good things to say about
working here. The people are awesome, the work hours sane and the work
interesting.

If you have any questions about working here or would like some light on the
interview process, I will be happy to answer your questions at
siddharthsarda01@gmail.com

~~~
sid6376
Since some people have written to me for internships, I just wanted to update
this thread saying that we do not do internships for software developers
afaik.

------
Lukeas14
Major League Baseball Advanced Media
([http://www.mlbam.com](http://www.mlbam.com)), San Francisco, CA | Full Time
| Onsite

I work for MLBAM where we handle the live video streams for MLB, NHL, HBO,
WWE, Sony Vue and several other partners. We're looking to add another
engineer to our team that handles much of the live streaming process.

We are looking to hire multiple software engineers to apply strong technical
knowledge and ability to our world leading digital brand. Our software
engineers are hands-on and gain professional gratification by having their
efforts exposed to millions of users around the globe. Opportunities include
the development of services, web applications, and APIs for the orchestration
of our live streaming platform for MLB content as well as content for other
partners. You will work closely with engineers across the technical
organization, integrating your services and contributing heavily to the
multimedia pipeline for building live and on demand video products. Software
engineers can gain experience in a variety of technologies and platforms, and
can transfer areas over the lifetime of their career.

Email me or apply directly here
[http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o..).

------
uzi
Planet Labs -- [http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/) \-- San Francisco, CA

(Remote work depends on the role -- some are onsite only, others may be
available to remote workers.)

Planet Labs has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of
electrical, mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to
image the whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small
satellites. It's a terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile
aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for over a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, dev ops, site reliability engineers, and heaps of possibilities
with a supremely interesting dataset that we're growing.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

~~~
nanny
Hi, I applied for one of Planet's open positions a few weeks ago, and I've
been trying to get in contact with someone. The phone number for the SF office
goes straight to voicemail. What's the best way to contact the appropriate
person for a software position?

~~~
uzi
Applying via the website is the best and only way. We've been updating our
tooling and process with the aim of being better about responding moving
forward, but it goes with pretty much any company -- even if it doesn't work
out with one position, there will be others and it can make sense to keep
looking and keep trying. The larger the company, the more likely for this to
be the case.

------
rbattula
San Francisco, Seattle, Cupertino (and other locations), FULL-TIME, INTERN,
H1B

At Splunk, our goal is to make machine data accessible, usable and valuable to
everyone. We help organizations and individuals make sense of data generated
from a wide variety of sources and systems. This includes everything from
traditional server logs to the immense volume of data generated by IoT
devices.

One of my favorite use cases is using Splunk to analyze driving habits from
the data gathered from Ford’s Open XC project. We were able to easily set up
dashboards and see the differences between gas and electric car drivers.
([http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAJBW](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAJBW))

Whether it's cloud, core systems engineering, dev platform or anything in
between, we likely have something for you. I personally work on cloud
engineering in San Francisco, but I'm happy to answer questions about
anything. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my profile), or comment here.

My team and I are currently looking for engineers that have experience with
designing distributed systems and building cloud services (Splunk Cloud is
built on top of AWS). Take a look at
[https://www.splunk.com/careers](https://www.splunk.com/careers) for more
positions at all of our locations.

~~~
nizarboussarsar
My name is Nizar Boussarsar and I'm actually a computer science double degree
student: master's degree in Polytech Nice-Sophia, France and engineer’s degree
in ESPRIT, Tunisia. I would like to apply for an internship position.

I like what you are doing and I would like to discuss with you about an
internship opportunity in the field of Iot and Machine learning.

Please feel free to contact me at nizar.boussarsar@etu.unice.fr and thank you.

~~~
unixhero
It's not really how it works. You need to actually write them, not post
something here.

~~~
nizarboussarsar
I did, thank you !

------
Arubis
LearnZillion | Washington, DC | Full Time | REMOTE (US resident)/ON SITE

Help us create the digital curriculum of the future.

LearnZillion is a well-funded, fast-growing education technology startup
building a learning platform that helps teachers meet the educational needs of
every student.

Sr Software Engineer (REMOTE or ONSITE): we’re looking for full stack
engineers that are self-motivated and comfortable working with a partially
distributed team. This role can be either remote or on-site. You’ll work
directly with product and design teams to develop new features for teachers,
students, parents, and administrative users across the US. There’s lots of
opportunity to improve classroom education as we know it, and you’ll have an
outsize impact on the world.

Our stack: Rails 4+Ruby 2, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Sidekiq, GitHub,
CodeClimate, CircleCI, and an automated test suite. Everything’s hosted on
AWS.

Sr. Product Designer (ONSITE only): Are you well-versed in user experience and
product design, technically skilled, focused, and creative? We’re looking for
a Senior Product Designer to collaborate with both coworkers and users to
uncover product needs, and then design and develop solutions within simple,
easy-to-use interfaces. You’ll need to be comfortable with HTML and CSS, and
there’s always engineers ready to help.

You can apply directly at
[https://learnzillion.com/careers](https://learnzillion.com/careers). We’re
looking forward to meeting you!

------
ewmy
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who want
to work on interesting problems in a production environment, and take
responsibility for the real-world operation of a large and increasingly
distributed system.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, Go, Node.JS, Redis,
MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time
infrastructure:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS
and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

A Product Manager to help us improve and develop our main product:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/106010](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/106010)

------
umimagingjob
University of Michigan | Ann Arbor | Full-time | Onsite

This may be the only "Who's Hiring?" posting this month (possibly ever?) that
offers the opportunity to work directly with brain surgeons in an operating
room. The Neurosurgery Department at the University of Michigan is hiring for
a unique position in a lab developing tools to distinguish cancerous tissue
during surgery. The HR-sanitized posting of the position is here:

[http://umjobs.org/job_detail/117286/research_laboratory_spec...](http://umjobs.org/job_detail/117286/research_laboratory_specialist_associate)

...but we are really looking for someone with a software passion who wants to
gain experience in a biomedical environment, perhaps as a pathway to graduate
studies or medical school. A C++ background would be ideal, but any numerical
computing (Python/NumPy, MATLAB, R, Julia) or functional (Ocaml, Haskell,
Scala, Clojure/Incanter, any Lisp...) programming experience is a plus.
Experience developing in any of OpenCV, ITK, VTK, Point Cloud Library, or
ImageJ would also be a plus as the position will include microscopy, image
analysis, and surgical navigation (look up "BrainLab" or "Medtronic
StealthStation" to see what this looks like). At least initially, it will also
require some hands-on wet-lab work (training will be provided -- the listed
lab experience is negotiable). Above all, we are looking for intense curiosity
and a willingness to get your hands dirty with software, hardware, and
wetware.

I am the lab PI, and I was referred to this board by a friend who said he
frequently sees HN posts asking about getting in to the biomedical field with
a CS background. This job provides such an opportunity. We are a small, young,
and ambitious clinical-translational lab with an extremely productive
(multiple publications in a Science journal) collaboration with one of the top
spectroscopy groups in the world. Do note that this is an academic lab
position, so we can't offer anywhere near Bay Area salaries. (but Ann Arbor's
QoL/CoL ratio is absolutely fantastic!)

------
cwyers
Houston Astros -- Houston, TX -- Analyst, Baseball Research And Development

The Houston Astros are seeking an Analyst for the team's Baseball Research and
Development group. The Analyst will work closely with the Director of R&D and
the analytics team to conduct research and develop methods that encourage the
effective understanding and application of information throughout Baseball
Operations.

[http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cf...](http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Baseball-
Operations?supcat=470)

If anyone wants to ask about the job, feel free to email me at my username
@astros.com, but please apply through the link there.

------
MattRogish
ReactiveOps | REMOTE, Anywhere BUT must have legal right to work in US & pass
Gov't required background check(s) | Senior Site Reliability Engineers /
Consultants @ ReactiveOps, Inc ([https://www.reactiveops.com/careers/site-
reliability-enginee...](https://www.reactiveops.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer/))

We're a completely distributed company performing two important services for
our clients: 1) DevOps consulting (infrastructure automation, dockerization,
creating high availability infrastructures/DR, chatops implementations, etc.)

2) Ongoing retainer-based services, functioning as our client's "outsourced,
in-house (dev)-ops team" (stuff from #1, database administration, ongoing
platform maintenance and support, pager duty, etc.)

We're looking for Senior, been-there-done-that Ops professionals, Docker
architects, AWS experts, Linux kernel hackers, etc. - we prefer full-time perm
but have enough work to take on folks looking for a more flexible arrangement
(1099/contract here and there), too.

You must be able to pass a criminal background check and go through certain
clearance measures required by our state/federal Government clients.

Contact me, the CEO and co-founder at: matt [at] reactiveops dot com

I look forward to speaking with you!

~~~
dominotw
>Anywhere BUT US citizens ONLY

This is illegal.

[https://www.workplacefairness.org/immigration-
status#6](https://www.workplacefairness.org/immigration-status#6)

Also, why?

~~~
aggieben
This is most definitely _not_ illegal if US citizenship is required to perform
the job, which is the case in any job dealing with classified information.

~~~
erobbins
Or export restricted things like anything covered by ITAR, which is not always
classified.

------
mrwade
OrgSync ([http://www.orgsync.com](http://www.orgsync.com)) | Dallas, TX |
Full-time onsite

Modern stack (Ruby/Rails, Clojure, JS/Node, Mobile) with 1.6M yearly active
users.

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

Software Developer (areas of Ruby/Rails, Clojure, JS/Node)
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

Javascript / Front-end Developer
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/javascript-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/javascript-developer)

Mobile Developer (iOS, Android)
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/mobile-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/mobile-developer)

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 90% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git And to give you an idea of who you will be
working with, the folks responsible for this articles are on our team:
[http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

If you're interested in engineering or technical program manager roles, drop
us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
imsofuture
Olark < [https://www.olark.com](https://www.olark.com) > | SF, Ann Arbor |
Full-time | REMOTE (PST timezone though)

== About Us ==

Olark was founded with the goal of helping small businesses create deeper (and
more human!) connections with their customers. Since our initial funding from
Y Combinator in 2009, we have bootstrapped a profitable company centered
around a simple, powerful, and beautiful chat product that 9000+ businesses
use every day to talk to customers. With two major offices and remote
teammates across the world, our small 30-person organization is tight-knit and
collaborative despite the distance between us. We believe our positive,
participatory, and peer-driven team culture plays a big part in driving our
growing success. Come chat with us about it!

== Positions ==

Are you fanatical about providing great customer support and have meticulous
attention to detail?

Olark is looking for a new member to join our crack support team, doing front
line chat and email support. We're specifically looking for someone
comfortable identifying and debugging HTML, CSS + JS issues, reading through
logs, and discovering issues with third party integrations and webhooks.

Info + application here:
[https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Kaggle is hiring frontend and full stack software engineers. Frontend req:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/frontend](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/frontend)
Fullstack req:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack)

Great for engineers looking for more exposure to machine learning. We are a
small team that's having a big impact on its direction though our competitions
and collaboration platform (which can be thought of as a Github for data
science): www.kaggle.com/scripts

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We get rid of
management overhead and daily standup meetings. We have almost no rules and
flexible working hours, your contribution is the only thing we care about.
Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Development

\- Backend Development (with a focus on high security/cryptography)

\- App Development (Android and/or iOS)

\- Electrical Engineering & Embedded Software Development

\- Mechanical Engineering

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you.

We provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting | www.c20g.com Location: Vienna, VA (near Washington,
DC)

Counterpoint creates sustainable competitive advantage for our clients through
business and workforce automation solutions. We create software which lets
machines deal with administrivia while enabling people to focus on the parts
of their work that matter most.

We are looking to hire new software developers and consultants who are
passionate about technology, who relish the opportunity to work in a dynamic,
small company culture and who have a strong entrepreneurial spirit.

\-- Associate Consultant --

Experience Level: 0-3 yrs

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES: Work directly with our customers to translate business
needs into technical solutions Analyze business problems Work independently or
cooperatively within software development teams

REQUIREMENTS: * Demonstrated record of excellence inside and outside of the
classroom * Software development experience or interest in pursuing a career
in technology

\-- (Senior) Consultant --

Experience Level: 3-6 yrs

NON-TECHNICAL JOB RESPONSIBILITIES: * Work directly with our customers to
translate business needs into technical solutions * Analyze business problems
* Work independently or cooperatively within software development teams

TECHNICAL EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS: * Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET
professional development experience * Web Development Technologies and
Libraries (HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery) * Relational Databases & SQL * BPM
development experience (esp. Appian, Cordys, Metastorm, Activiti)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — mainly Israel
(Herzliya), Boston — onsite usually

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting technical
challenges—then we might be right for you. We're hiring for 30+ technical
roles: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FcLEhw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FcLEhw2)

Openings range from DevOps to backend developers to project managers.
Technologies include e.g. C#, C++, .NET, and Lucene/Solr; given our space,
familiarity with VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, or Azure obviously a huge plus.

We also have dozens of non-technical openings as well:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SfLEhwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SfLEhwi).
Includes lots of account managers, and some sales & marketing; these openings
are often remote and much more geographically diverse, including Washington
DC, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Portland, UK (Reading, typically),
Germany, India, etc.

------
cnatali
Sustainable Engineering Lab @ Columbia University | Full Stack Engineer | New
York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE

Looking for work that can have a real positive impact? Our projects span
software, hardware and geography in an effort to increase access to resources
that improve the human condition [1], [2], [3]. We're looking for a software
engineer with full stack knowledge to help us build our platform for
sustainable development. You'll be joining an open-minded peer group of
hackers and academics working in Python, R, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Node.js,
MongoDB, and React among other technologies. Interest in design is a plus.
Potential for international travel.

Send resume to cn2302@columbia.edu

[1] Our site: [http://sel.columbia.edu](http://sel.columbia.edu)

[2] Our solar irrigation work in Senegal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjz8ox40YZM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjz8ox40YZM)

[3] Mapping the grid in Nigeria: [http://sel.columbia.edu/nigerian-utility-
kedco-maps-10-milli...](http://sel.columbia.edu/nigerian-utility-kedco-
maps-10-million-meters)

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Software Engineer | [http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) |
Berlin, Germany | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job.

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, apply here:
[https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
promulo
Hi Diarmuid, I've applied through your website a while ago. I actually live
really close to your office in Berlin. ;) Let me know if you want to have a
chat.

Cheers,

Paulo

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a time series database, crafting a sleek, intuitive
front-end, or evangelizing a breakthrough approach to network intelligence?
This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic San Francisco-based
startup with major growth potential. Kentik Technologies is the creator of
Kentik Detect, a big data-based SaaS for network visibility, DDoS detection,
and infrastructure optimization. Accessible via portal, psql client, and API,
Kentik Detect is the network visibility solution that our founders — former
network operators from Akamai, Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always
wanted but could never find. It lets network operators see complete traffic
paths, find root causes for link congestion, reduce costs by peering with
other networks, and know immediately when their networks are under DDoS
attack. It's already in use at companies like Yelp, Box, Neustar, and OpenDNS.
And with your help we can keep making it even better.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the front end we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

~~~
brobinson
I've tried three different browsers with all plugins disabled, and this is all
I can see on your careers page:
[http://i.imgur.com/iKXuZL3.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/iKXuZL3.jpg)

------
joshmoz
Let's Encrypt • Full Time • Remote • U.S. and Canada

Let's Encrypt is looking for a lead developer to work on our core CA software
as well as the Let’s Encrypt client. This includes fixing bugs, adding
features, and improving performance. Security is our highest priority, so be
prepared to focus heavily on this aspect of the work.

As a leader you’ll help us to prioritize work and grow our community. You’ll
help to create a welcoming environment for new contributors and set an example
with your development practices and communications skills.

More information:

[https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/](https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with: \- iOS, Android, JavaScript
SDK and app development \- Data platform technologies including Spark and MPP
Databases \- Microservices on Play with Scala \- Delivery, Internal Tools,
AWS, Infrastructure as code \- Front End development with ES6, React and D3.js

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, React, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Spark, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/) Please send inquiries
to jobs@localytics.com

------
robg
Neumitra - stress management devices, apps, and analytics - Boston, MA

Full-time for embedded, mobile, and full stack applications from physiological
and contextual data, front-end and mobile developers and data scientists and
any one interested should reach out!

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and data packets

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for stress management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impact large groups

\- Data scientists for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for stress management.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of stress, health,
performance, and happiness.

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please say hello@neumitra.com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco (ONSITE, visa transfers &
relocation available) | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax’s mission is to do the impossible with email. We're a passionate team
of engineers and designers that believe everything you do today on the web
should be possible in any email. We launched a Gmail plugin earlier this year
that brings interactive content to email and it's been a huge success. Already
tens of thousands of customers depend on us for their daily productivity. We
have an A++ list of investors that previously backed companies like Twitter,
Heroku, Lyft & Square. We have big plans ahead - come build with us!

An incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team; we value personal
and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar products
together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars, AWS.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee! Try out the product (for free!)
at mixmax.com.

------
azoff
Omni (Seed) | San-Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

[https://www.beomni.com](https://www.beomni.com)

Omni is a service that picks up, catalogs, and stores your personal items. We
currently offer cheap and easy management of your items via our iOS app.
Whenever you want to retrieve any items, you can simply choose a time to have
them delivered, and they are returned to you on schedule! When you’re done,
request a pickup, and the process starts over. Omni is simply the best way to
manage and interact with your storage needs.

We're looking for two founding engineers, both generalists, though each with
primary coverage on the back and front end. You can read about the roles here:

[https://angel.co/omni/jobs/94828-t-shaped-
engineer](https://angel.co/omni/jobs/94828-t-shaped-engineer)

Reach out to dev@beomni.com if you're interested!

P.S. As a special gift to our fellow hacker news readers, enter code
HACKERNEWS on [https://www.beomni.com/offer](https://www.beomni.com/offer) for
1 month of storage free!

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite, but work-from-
home sometimes is a good thing! | Full-time | Permanent eligibility to work in
US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails, HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL,
three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
famousactress
Elation EMR | REMOTE (Company HQ is in SF)

We build really incredible tools for clinicians and their patients. We've
built an organization that values the impact tools in Healthcare IT can make,
and doesn't accept that the status quo of crappy offerings is a somehow
inevitable consequence of industry regulation and bureaucracy.

We've been around for about five years and have a product that's getting loads
of traction and totally resetting the bar from what physicians have come to
expect of their tools.

Our dev team is remote (across the US and Canada). We live in Slack, github,
and AWS. Tech stack Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, Redis, ElasticSearch,
etc.

A good summary of how and why we exist lives here:
[https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-
building](https://www.quora.com/What-product-is-ElationEMR-building)

Check out [http://www.elationemr.com/jobs/](http://www.elationemr.com/jobs/)
or feel free to ping me if you have any questions (contact info's in my
profile).

------
jmcclintic
DramaFever - FT in NYC, Philly or REMOTE - Android & iOS Engineers

We're a group of 130+ people building an experience for the shows and movies
our customers love watching. With roughly 50 other engineers, you'll be
responsible for creating a user experience enjoyed by millions. DramaFever is
responsible for: dramafever.com, shudder.com, docclub.com… and more to come!

\- We're looking for engineers who will take ownership of functionality and
deliver the best solution possible. \- Our stack includes python, go,
AngularJS, AWS, docker, chef, etc. \- Strong written and verbal communication
is one of the most important parts of our jobs. \- We are fully funded, but
the start-up nature and environment is still thriving (expect booze, beanbags,
and bike workstations in the office). \- We offer a lot of flexibility in our
work structure - what you deliver is what counts.

See more at:
[http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html](http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html)

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital H2O aims to build products that enable cost effective and sustainable
use of water in industrial processes. We use a strong mix of data engineering
and machine learning to forecast the oil and gas marketplace.

\- Data Platform Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in
Python and a love of gaining new insight from data using tools like Pandas,
SciKit-Learn, and much more.

Given our small team size you will have a meaningful impact from the start. We
have the monetary backing of a large company so we are able to offer market-
to-above-market pay, your choice of laptop and multiple vertical or horizontal
monitors, 401k matching, annual bonus, great health plans, and more. Contact
wcleveland (at) digitalh2o.com or visit
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers](http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers) for
more info.

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Javascript Engineers/Data Engineers/Data
Scientists - Mountain View, CA - Full-time

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 80%. The focus seems to be paying off: In
the first half of 2015, homes sold through RealScout grew 25% month over
month.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping to shape and mold engineering culture and
technology in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris (at)
realscout.com.

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

~~~
8note
What does realscout do though?

------
capchuckprice
Peloton Technology - Mountain View, CA - Full Time

Peloton Technology is a leader in vehicle automation, focused on developing
key safety and fuel saving technologies for the $680 Billion transportation
industry. Our opportunities run the gamut from real time control to data
science and the web. Our founders are recognized worldwide for their
contributions to autonomous vehicle technologies.

We are a highly technical team that codes in C/C++ and Go (golang) on Linux.
We build with Bazel, and code review with Gerrit. We do data science in R,
Java and Go with Spark.

We are seeking:

    
    
        * Real-time C++ developers
        * Data Engineers
        * Build/Release Engineer
        * Quality Lead
    

We are strongly funded, and have a few unique benefits. (How many of your
friends get to ride around in an 18 wheeler before lunch?)

Find out more at www.peloton-tech.com. Submit your resume to jobs@peloton-
tech.com.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer:Platform:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)
IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was recently valued at $1.75 billion following a $32.5 million
investment by Google Capital. [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-
bets-on-insura...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-bets-on-
insura..).

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com/tagged/engineering](http://dna.hioscar.com/tagged/engineering)

If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
barendt
Penn Medicine - Philadelphia, PA (ONSITE)

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.html)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs.

We are looking for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), Data Analysts,
Data Scientists, Sales Positions, and Customer Success. Check out our careers
page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
and be sure to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

~~~
jph
Highly recommend UpCounsel. I'm a user totally impressed by their site, team,
follow up, and commitment to success.

------
carterschonwald
JPMorgan • New York City / Brooklyn • Full Time • Onsite

The New Product Development (NPD) group at J.P. Morgan is seeking Haskell
engineers to join our software development team. NPD focuses on high-impact
and transformative technologies and solutions serving the bank and its
customers, via exploratory R&D leading to rapid pilot and production
deployments. Successful projects are handed off to a partner line-of-business
group while blocked or infeasible projects “fail fast.” You will work with a
highly creative and talented team to transform how JPM does business.

The ideal candidate will be able to work closely with a group but also drive
projects independently. Developers are encouraged to interact at every level
of product development. New projects arise frequently with ample opportunity
for developers to spearhead new efforts. Open source contributions are
encouraged.

Exposure and expertise in any of the following areas is desirable:

· Network engineering

· Cryptography engineering

· Distributed Systems

· Programming language design (e.g. compilers, interpreters, development
tools)

· Database Systems

· Software assurance / verification (Model Checking (TLA+), QuickCheck,
Jepsen, Coq, HOL)

· Industrial/production Haskell development

The Haskell group in NPD is focused on solutions in blockchain/distributed
databases; smart-contract DSLs; REST APIs; data anonymization; probabilistic
modelling; and ML tooling. We are Haskellers who enjoy leveraging ever-more-
powerful abstractions and maximal expressivity to deliver robust, correct,
performant, maintainable and generally kick-a$$ software.

I'm one of the tech leads in the group, please email me at first name dot last
name at gmail dot com if you wanna learn more ( please include a CV and
perhaps a cover letter), and include "functional enterprise job" in the
subject.

I look forward to hearing from you!

~~~
spitfire
I'll vouch that Carter is the real deal. If he's offering Haskell jobs in JPM,
this would be a good place for people to land.

~~~
carterschonwald
thankee. I appreciate that

------
lvandeyar
Kipu Systems - Miami - Full Time - ONSITE

We are a fast growing (really fast) cloud-based Electronic Health Record
system provider for the behavioral and substance abuse treatment industries.
[http://kipusystems.com/careers/](http://kipusystems.com/careers/)

• Sr/Jr DevOps Engineer - Reporting to the Vice President of Cloud Operations,
the DevOps Engineer is instrumental in creating, automating, deploying,
operating and scaling an always-on distributed system.
[http://kipusystems.com/careers/#devopsengineer](http://kipusystems.com/careers/#devopsengineer)

Please email your resume to jobs (at) kipusystems.com

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time | ONSITE

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, is an engagement platform that
empowers NGOs and Governments to dramatically extend the reach and
effectiveness of their pro-poor programs. Customers tell us that it’s the
easiest to use self-service solution to easily and quickly launch
comprehensive messaging, surveying, curriculum, education, and decision tree
programs focused on developing countries via two-way SMS, Voice IVR Calls
(roughly 40% of the world’s poor are illiterate), and Missed Calls in 200+
countries.

Customers such as International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace are using the
engageSPARK platform in countries around the world to make social change in
the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning &
Response. We've already changed the lives of more than 30,000 people living in
poverty.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located on Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
mehuln
Nest | Full Time | Palo Alto, Kirkland, Boulder | ONSITE

Nest is taking your everyday devices and making them smarter starting with
Thermostat, Smoke Alarm, and Security Camera.

We're hiring several important Product Management & Engineering roles:
iOS/Android Engineers, Hardware Engineers, Services & API engineers, DevOps
and QA.

We're a relatively small team of passionate individuals who believe in
innovation and strive to improve lives of our users. You will have an
opportunity take on a big role, make a huge impact, and set Nest up for next
growth stage.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://nest.com/careers/](https://nest.com/careers/)

------
macinjosh
Formstack | Remote or Indianapolis, IN | Software Developer, QA Analyst, Front
End Developer

[https://www.formstack.com/careers](https://www.formstack.com/careers)

Formstack is a 9 year old company with its roots in Indianapolis. Our
customers span 110 different countries, and our employees live and work across
the U.S. and the globe. We have employees in: Oklahoma, North Carolina,
Illinois, California, Kentucky, Poland, Georgia, Canada, the Netherlands,
Pennsylvania, Indiana, Texas, Colorado, & Maryland. We provide a remote work
environment that is flexible and provides great freedom for those who can
perform.

------
fatlasp
Boulder, CO

Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado at
Boulder is a world-renowned space science research institute. CU receives more
NASA funding than any other public university. We're currently filling a
number of engineering positions:

* Ground Hardware/Software Engineer

* Command and Data Handling Systems Engineer

* Software Quality Engineer

* Electrical Engineer

* Mechanical Engineer

* Safety Engineer

* Quality Assurance Engineer

* Spacecraft Structures Lead – Mechanical Engineer

* Systems Engineer (RF01782)

Check out
[http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/](http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/)
for more info

------
darrenkopp
DevResults | Washington, DC | Full Time | Remote

DevResults is working to make international development more effective and
we're looking for a passionate developer who wants to change the world to join
our team to help us accomplish our goal. We are looking for smart, self-driven
developers who aren't afraid to dig in to legacy code or write brand new code.

• Web Developer - you will work on a web-based application that utilizes a mix
of asp.net web forms (legacy) and angular / asp.net web api that runs on
windows azure.

email jobs@devresults.com with Engineering in the subject.

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo ([https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)) | London, UK | ONSITE | Full
Stack Web Developer, full-time

We build best-in-class SaaS software that helps businesses to capture customer
data at events, replacing pen, paper and clipboards. We're cutting out the
middle men, replacing the slow and lossy process of manual transcription - and
for the first time ever - businesses can now easily measure their sales and
marketing return on investment at events.

Join us and work in a small, purposeful development team solving interesting
challenges for a customer base that includes Harrods, Red Bull Racing and
Marie Curie Cancer Care.

A great fit for us will be a kind, curious and thoughtful person (find out
more about our team culture and values here:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs#info](https://akkroo.com/jobs#info)). You'd need
broad abilities and knowledge of web technologies - JavaScript, and some
backend and database experience is essential. Bonus: our office is right by
Big Ben (and appears very briefly in the new Bond film, if you're into that
kind of thing)!

If you're keen, please drop me (Andy) a note with the specific reasons why
this role appealed to you at jobs@akkroo.com - you can read more detail here:
[https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-engineer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/web-app-
engineer)

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but Work from Home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform.

Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in software development,
social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems, community development,
and workforce mobilization.

We believe that both the hardware and the internet infrastructure are now
available to give people around the world access to an interconnected
Metaverse that will offer a broad range of capabilities for creativity,
education, exploration, and play. And by using all of our computers together
in an open shared network, we can simulate this space at a far larger scale
than would be possible by any single company or centrally hosted system. By
using a range of new hardware devices like the Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung
Gear VR, Leap Motion, PrioVR, Sixsense, and depth cameras, the experience of
exploring these worlds can be incredibly immersive and the interaction with
others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome. hiring@highfidelity.io

------
dougzor
BLADE - [http://blade.net](http://blade.net) | Web Developer | Boston, MA and
Westford, MA | Full-time | On-site

Blade is a well-funded team, currently in stealth, that is looking to build
the next great travel company, in Boston. We hire for the person, not for the
role. We look for people who have excelled on teams, including multi-year
commitments to teams which have built successful mass-market consumer
technology products.

A critical part of our success is a special web app that we have in mind. We
need a real wizard at building fast, reliable HTML+CSS+JS web applications.
Sorry, we are being coy about exactly what this app will do, but it something
we think other folks are not paying attention to, and we don’t want to even
bring it up.

Our ideal developer for this job: \- Ace in HTML, CSS--ability to translate a
pixel-perfect photoshop mock into a HTML \- Expert in JS and/or modern JS
frameworks: React, jquery, whatever. \- Opinionated about visual design, even
if not a designer

If you join us, we promise this will be the most fun job of your career, and
that you will be more productive here than you've been on any prior team. You
will get to invent stuff, and to try it rapidly.

Meet the team here: [http://blade.net/team/](http://blade.net/team/) and send
us a note at hello@blade.net. Thanks!

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP|www.scm-lp.com|Radnor, PA|ONSITE

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser with
more than sixty employees that manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that
has been in business for 20+ years. SCM specializes in the rigorous
development and disciplined implementation of empirically based quantitative
trading strategies. Our highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial
environment, utilizing extensive data sets, technology and the scientific
method to devise and employ trading strategies throughout the world’s most
liquid financial markets.

We’re seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities \- Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. \- Optimize our multi-faceted low
latency global trade execution platform using network and systems programming.
\- Create tools to process, store and analyze quote and order data. \- Work
closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to
provide software solutions.

Requirements \- A minimum of three years professional-level C++ programming
experience in a Linux environment. \- A Computer Science or Mathematics
degree. \- Outstanding problem solving skills. \- Knowledge of shell scripts
and other languages including Java, Python or Perl is a plus.

Please send your Execution Developer resume to recruiting@scm-lp.com.

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, data mining, NLP, and computational biology

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce valuable chemicals. We created a
yeast that eats sugar and produces acetaminophen -- the active ingredient of
Tylenol. ps: Our cells are the only living cells known that produce
acetaminophen.

20n is a YCombinator, DARPA, and Khosla Ventures backed, with existing Fortune
500 customers and incoming revenue. Our core technology is a data mining and
machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely distribute using
Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete problems, and push the
software predictions to robots that build the microbes. We are looking for
algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Data mining and NLP: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Computational Biology: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
sfanning95
IMPROBABLE : LONDON : Full time : ONSITE

We are building the only persistent, truly distributed simulation platform
capable of running billions of complex entities in real time. From economics &
environmental simulations, to massively online & persistent gaming worlds;
Improbable Fabric is changing the face of distributed cloud simulations.

Check out all of our (21!!) jobs at [http://improbable.io/life-at-
improbable/](http://improbable.io/life-at-improbable/)

This month's new additions:

Developer Relations:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/117200#.Vje83BD...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/117200#.Vje83BDhA_U)

UX Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/58602#.Vje88xDh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/58602#.Vje88xDhA_U)

Infra Engineer (Go, Docker, Python etc):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/54358#.Vje9KRDh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/improbable/jobs/54358#.Vje9KRDhA_U)

Also hiring Security Engineers, Software Engineers, Recruiters, Product Owners
& much more.

Join us on the journey, create a totally new industry. Mail me at
sean@improbable.io for more info.

------
klobb65
Contactually | HQ in Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite, Remote friendly

Contactually is a rapidly growing CRM startup based in Washington, DC. With a
company size of around 60 people, we are taking the space by storm and looking
to bring in some rockstar full-stack engineers (Rails/JS) to join our talented
team and help build the best platform for our users.

[https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995](https://contactually.workable.com/jobs/43995)

Check us out!

------
solarcenturyds
Solarcentury - [http://www.solarcentury.com](http://www.solarcentury.com) \-
London

Drupal Developer

\--About us-- Solarcentury is one of the most respected solar companies in the
world. Founded in 1998, we have been around since the early days of the solar
industry and have been part of the evolution that has made PV the attractive
investment it is today. We have put solar on a greater variety of sites than
any other company and have won multiple awards for product innovation.

\--The job-- In order to support the increasingly distributed, international
and complex work that Solarcentury does, we have embarked on a major new
project to overhaul the internal and b2b communications of the business. As
part of this project, we're seeking an experienced and proficient Drupal
developer to work with internal and external software development teams, and
with other roles within the business, to guide and help build the Drupal
application that will form the central repository for all of our business
information.

Working closely with the Information Director, Business Process Analyst and
the Software Development team, we want you to work on both help the internal
team transition to Drupal as well as actively work on creating forms, views
and entities that will be part of the application.

Questions? Contact dominic.starkey@solarcentury.com

------
AndyD1st
Leanplum -- [https://www.leanplum.com](https://www.leanplum.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Sofia, Bulgaria | Full-Time | Interns | Onsite

At Leanplum, we are personalizing every action on mobile - from push
notifications to in-app experiences. We do this for companies like Expedia,
Tesco, and StumbleUpon, and process billions of events per day over hundreds
of millions of users. With all of this data, we have the opportunity to
extract meaning and insights through creating a high performance analytics
backend and utilizing machine learning algorithms.

We already have 7 ex-Googlers and several international olympiad medalists,
and with our Series B round led by Kleiner Perkins, we're growing very
quickly.

Some technologies we use: Java, Python, Spark, Angular.js, Sass, iOS, Android

Open technical positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer - iOS SDK
      - Software Engineer - Android SDK
      - Software Engineer - Full Stack
      - Software Engineer - Frontend
      - Software Engineer in Test
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - QA Engineer
      - Senior Product Manager
      - VP of Engineering
    

Email jobs@leanplum.com with your resume, or check out our Jobs page:
[https://www.leanplum.com/company/jobs](https://www.leanplum.com/company/jobs)

------
anartichoke
Silent Spring Institute | Newton MA (Boston) | Full Time | ONSITE

Seeking a versatile data scientist, machine learning expert, or statistician
to tackle big data problems in environmental health and breast cancer
prevention. R experience preferred.

Silent Spring Institute is an independent non-profit research organization
dedicated to identifying—and changing—the links between the environment and
women's health, especially breast cancer. Our research focuses on breast
cancer and environmental pollutants, especially hormone disruptors and animal
mammary gland carcinogens. We develop and apply new technologies to
differentiate hazardous and safer chemicals, to measure exposures, and to
identify effective exposure reduction strategies.

Projects may include

• Analysis of high-throughput toxicity testing and gene expression experiments
for insights about the mechanisms of chemical carcinogenesis

• Mapping the “exposome” and “metabolome” by developing computational methods
for new, more comprehensive analyses of chemicals in human tissues

• Text mining to uncover trends in published research on suspected carcinogens

• Identifying unique exposures of workers in high-risk occupations

Read more and apply at: [http://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institut...](http://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institute#Data%20Scientist)

------
davidw
G5 - [http://www.getg5.com/](http://www.getg5.com/) \- Bend, Oregon

We're looking for Rails people to come work with us in a company and town that
provide for great work-life balance.

Bend's an up-and-coming sort of place that's starting to develop its own
startup ecosystem. It's got tons of outdoor activities in both summer and
winter, and is a pleasant size town if you have a family, with good schools.
Also: lots of good beer.

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for UI and Data Software Engineers, DevOps, Systems Engineers,
Customer Success Lead, Product Designer, Demand Marketing, Content Marketing,
and Sales Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate
international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. We raised a $9m Series A, and our customers include
eBay, Square, and TripAdvisor.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://dataconomy.com/alation-unveil-their-google-for-
data-f...](http://dataconomy.com/alation-unveil-their-google-for-data-from-
stealth-mode/)

[https://alation.com/careers/](https://alation.com/careers/)

------
vandamironworks
Van Dam Iron Works | Grand Rapids, MI | Full Time | ONSITE

Systems Administrator

In this role you will provide support for the company’s legacy ERP and home-
grown software systems while managing and implementing the transition to new
ones.

You should have:

* A fundamental understanding of IT principles, best practices, project prioritization, and general troubleshooting techniques

* The capacity to quickly learn legacy and new software systems and apply them appropriately to business processes

* The will to drive a necessary but disruptive project forward

* The ability to empathize and interact with end users respectfully

Experience with any of the following is not required, but would be helpful:
FabSuite, Fabtrol, Microsoft Access, Microsoft Excel, Lotus 1-2-3, Visual
Basic for Applications (VBA), ODBC, Custom Reporting, AutoCAD, Autodesk
Advance Steel, Quickbooks, Construction Industry, Miscellaneous Metals
Fabrication

Van Dam Iron Works is a miscellaneous metals fabricator located in West
Michigan, and has been in continuous operation since 1930. Our major scope of
work is with the construction industry in the areas of metal stairs, railings,
structural steel, and custom fabricated products to suit our customers' needs.
Delivering outstanding quality, price and schedule for our customers, drives
every step of our fabrication.

To apply, send your resume to admin@vdiw.net .

------
jarvisj
New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime | Neota Logic,
Inc. Help us engineer the future

At Neota Logic, we have been developing a no-code hybrid reasoning SaaS
platform that domain experts can use to develop highly intelligent web
applications. We are a small engineering team looking for two experienced and
skilled engineers; a full-stack and a Java GUI expert.

If you want to be part of an exciting crew, work on challenging tasks, and are
good at throwing rubber bands at people, drop us a line. If you’ve read SiCP
(and understood more than half of it), we’ve been waiting for you! Expect lots
of fun across the board; we have many (about 42) interesting problems waiting
for a sharp mind to solve them.

MS and above in Computer Science strongly preferred. Remote for exceptional
and proven candidates.

Java GUI expert Skills/Qualifications: * Strong CS background * Can think
through problems and design the solution appropriately * Lots of experience
with Java Swing and JavaFX * Experience with any Java GUI automation testing
tool * UX experience desired but not required.

Full stack expert Skills/Qualifications: * Strong CS background * Can think
through problems and design the solution appropriately * Experience with a
multitude of languages and tools. If you are not familiar with what we are
using (Scala/Java/Play/Ant/git), you should be prepared to learn.

More information available at
[http://www.neotalogic.com](http://www.neotalogic.com). Please contact me
directly with your resume and any questions: jarvis --- at --- neotalogic.com

------
ig1
MarketInvoice | London, UK

Data Scientists, Data Engineers (Python) and Analysts (SQL-fu)

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy.

Imagine you’re a young company who’s just won a major contract but your client
wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you need to pay your staff and suppliers
upfront. That’s where we step in. Our platform uses the peer-to-peer approach
to provide the day-to-day operational financing for companies as varied as
mobile development agencies, food brands and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £25
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market.

[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

~~~
aggieben
REMOTE or ONSITE?

~~~
ig1
Onsite only at the moment.

------
rsweeney21
Attack Pattern | Seattle, WA or Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

We are a high-end software development agency/startup incubator based in
Seattle. We recruit exceptional software developers so we can provide
engineering services to companies that need top developers, like CenturyLink,
Walt Disney Pictures or Microsoft. When these companies need expert
engineering help on projects, they come to us and our developers are embedded
on their teams.

What makes us unique is that we have an internal startup incubator. We
encourage our developers to work on side projects they are interested in and
try to grow them into new startups. We support them with mentoring, funding
and bonuses. We've launched several new products, including a successful
analytics startup ([http://www.numetric.com](http://www.numetric.com)). Even
if side-projects don't take off, developers still have an awesome time working
on things they are passionate about and gain experience learning new tech.

Our compensation and benefits are great too. So you get the safety of a full-
time job and the excitement of building new products.

We hiring for developers with expertise in pretty much every area: iOS,
Android, ASP.NET MVC, node.js, Java, etc.

Interested? contact robert@attackpattern.com

~~~
kkamperschroer
I found my current position at AttackPattern here on HN a year ago, and I
really love it. I would highly recommend others check it out.

------
tomq
Evidation Health | SF Bay Area |
[https://www.evidation.com](https://www.evidation.com) | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a team of mission-driven experts in precision medicine, machine
learning, behavioral economics, health outcomes research, and design. We
generate economic and clinical evidence for digital health technologies and
enable regular people to participate in finding the best tools to help make
managing health just a little easier for everyone.

We are Series A funded by GE Ventures and Rock Health with fast-growing
revenue.

Positions Available:

Senior Software Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-
software-eng...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-software-
engineer/)

Front-end Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/front-end-
engin...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/front-end-engineer/)

Data Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/data-science/data-
engineer/](http://www.evidation.com/careers/data-science/data-engineer/) (At
our Santa Barbara office)

------
jmkacz
General Assembly | New York, NY | Full Time | REMOTE | ONSITE

Recently voted Fast Company’s #1 Most Innovative Company in Education and #28
Most Innovative Company in the world, General Assembly is a venture-backed,
post-Series C, NYC-based startup in our fourth year. General Assembly
transforms thinkers into creators through education and opportunities in
technology, business, and design. We offer classes, workshops, long-form
courses, and events in worldwide markets including New York where we are
headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney, San Francisco, Los
Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and Washington DC. We also
partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation through increased
digital fluency and more effective approaches to collaboration.

Looking for:

• Senior Developer (REMOTE | ONSITE)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/29901#.Vjf...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/29901#.VjftK4T1W1w)

• Data Engineer (ONSITE)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830#.Vjf...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830#.Vjfr2IT1W1w)

------
bosky101
Helpshift

San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Account Managers

Pune, India| iOS, Android, Clojure, Erlang, Go, React, Javascript as well as
Devops/QA/PM

i work with the founders @helpshift. come join an ex-
Yahoo/Zimbra/Microsoft/Cisco/Box/Boku team powering the worlds "Help" button.
we have the culture and opportunity for talented folks to execute their best
work yet.

The product: A mobile SDK to power the help/faq/support experience on mobile
apps. More about the product at [https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrate-c456977660e0)

Some of our customers: Supercell, TinyCo, Glu Mobile, Wooga, GREE, Microsoft
Outlook, Flipboard, Wordpress, Venmo, Life360, Target, Nickelodeon, Nubank.
here is what our users think of helpshift
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8)

Some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack is open source at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift) , we blog about
our craft at
[https://engineering.helpshift.com](https://engineering.helpshift.com)

You get in touch with me via bosky+hn at helpshift dot com, or at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/)

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time, INTERN
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
farm better.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

We're looking for engineers of all kinds! Check out
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers). We are also starting
our intern search for next spring and summer!

===== How to apply =====

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric – London, UK – Full-time, ONSITE, VISA

[http://www.altmetric.com](http://www.altmetric.com)

Our mission is to track and analyse the online activity around scholarly
literature.

We’re looking for a full-time software developer to join our team in London
working on our products for researchers, institutions and scholarly
publishers.

We care about quality and delivering software of value above all; that means
not only building things right but building the right thing in the first
place. We make extensive use of open source software and attempt to contribute
back to the community where we can. We are fans of pair programming and code
review as a means of improving software quality and are looking for people who
enjoy collaborating with others.

The following skills will be useful:

    
    
      * Experience developing web applications with standards-compliant HTML and CSS;
      * Knowledge of Ruby and the Ruby on Rails framework;
      * Experience with databases; either document-based, key-value or relational such as MongoDB, Redis and PostgreSQL;
      * An appreciation of the importance of clean, maintainable code;
      * Experience with automated testing (preferably in concert with test- or behaviour-driven development);
      * Experience working in a team (preferably having being part of some code review and pair programming).
      * Knowledge of JavaScript (either client-side or server-side with node.js);
      * Knowledge and experience with automated configuration management with tools such as Chef and Puppet;
      * Knowledge of PHP.
    

Send your CV to us at jobs@altmetric.com

------
mtlwilliams
New York, NY | Backend Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |

## Looking for:

\- Senior Backend Engineer [https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/95402-senior-
backend-develop...](https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/95402-senior-backend-
developer)

\- Senior iOS Developer [https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/79368-senior-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/79368-senior-ios-developer)

## Phyton, Django, SQL, AWS, Aurora

Competitive Benefits and unlimited vacation policy. If interested please reach
out to jobs@winendine.com.

Young Americans spend more money dining out than they do on grocery shopping.
They view spending the night at a great restaurant as a social opportunity,
yet have difficulty discovering where to go and what to order.

Wine 'n Dine, a restaurant and dish discovery app, has gained early traction,
raised a substantial round of funding and are rapidly developing solutions for
a problem we deeply understand.

Our team is small and nimble and we plan to keep it that way. Builders. Doers.
No talkers. Self managers. No politics. Humans who thrive in high impact
situations. We're tackling an exciting problem and we're having a great time
doing it.

If interested please email jobs@winendine.com!

------
woodrow
Lyft | Onsite in San Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Engineering & Product

Lyft is hiring for all positions
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)), including mobile,
frontend, backend, infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on
interesting and challenging engineering and product problems to make
transportation more efficient and more friendly.

I'm particularly interested in security engineers: security folks who are also
software engineers, or software engineers with an interest in or experience
with security. The Lyft security team is just getting off the ground, which
means you'll play a part in shaping the future of security at Lyft, and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. You'll be working at all
levels of the stack to ensure Lyft is secure, trustworthy, and available to
keep our users moving.

You can read more about the security engineering role here:
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs/security-
engineer](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/security-engineer). If you're interested
or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft, ping me at
steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
twakefield
Gravitational.com (YC S2015) | San Francisco | Full-time

Onsite Preferred / Remote Possible / Must be eligible to work in U.S.

Positions: Backend (Go) / Frontend / Product Designer

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

## About us

Gravitational is an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco out
of the most recent YC batch.

* We are changing the way enterprise software is distributed and run.

* Our users are people like us, engineers.

* We are well-funded by solid investors.

* We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun ([http://mailgun.com](http://mailgun.com)) which was acquired by Rackspace ([http://rackspace.com](http://rackspace.com)), we created Vulcand ([http://vulcand.io](http://vulcand.io)) and some other cool stuff ([http://www.rackspace.com/blog/onmetal-the-right-way-to-scale...](http://www.rackspace.com/blog/onmetal-the-right-way-to-scale/)) at Rackspace.

* We are hackers. We love Linux and low level systems programming and we love helping open source communities and other engineers to get things done.

* We are also husbands, fathers and we have hobbies. Our past experiences building companies taught us about the importance of life and work balance.

If this resonates, we'd like to talk to you.

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA -- ONSITE

    
    
        ******************
        === What we do ===
        ******************
    

We're a unified logistics intelligence platform -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and are working on tracking every truck on the
ground (+ a bunch of other indirectly related data sets) so that we can know
everything that's going on in the logistics world.

Turns out there're lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One of our
customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize!

    
    
        ******************
        === Crib notes ===
        ******************
    

\- Clojure, Rails, Javascript, Python (we use a lot of PySpark)

\- Spark, pg, redis, kafka, accumulo, docker

\- We have one of the world's experts in Deep Learning on our team

\- We eat + drink together a lot... wino wednesday, whiskey thursday (though I
think we should rename it to thirsty thursday), foodie friday

    
    
        *******************
        === Looking for ===
        *******************
    

\- Front end tech lead

\- Back end tech lead

\- Firmware engineer

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at jobs@weft.io! Tell 'em
Marc sent you.

------
jdotjdot
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/) (ONSITE)

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country.

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch, and we're growing
out our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting
features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and
making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We're
looking for all types of roles, including a senior engineering hire to help us
scale:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django, excited to work with tools like
Elasticsearch, Aloglia, Redis, etc.)

\- Jr iOS developer

\- Designer (UX/Graphic/HTML/CSS)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us! [https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
clx
CLX Communications Canada - [http://clxnetworks.com](http://clxnetworks.com)
\- Montreal, QC - Full-Time - ONSITE

CLX is a young Swedish based company, offering enterprises direct and
efficient access to more than seven billion mobile subscribers worldwide,
using one simple API. Our cloud communication platform is based on technology
that is also used for critical telecom services by more than 70 mobile
operators worldwide.

    
    
      Positions:
    
        Full-Stack Web Developers
    

We are looking for TWO highly motivated and skilled full-stack web developers
(Java/Python) in our Montreal office, to strengthen our team of 4, to follow
our growth.

We work according to AGILE values of continuous improvement, highest quality
standards, openness and sustainability. A lot of autonomy is given to team
members in the daily organization of the work, each person is asked to
participate in all parts of the development flow according to their skills and
interests.

We like to have a great deal of fun on a daily basis, but are also very
serious about the work being accomplished. Working with us is hard and
intensive but extremely rewarding.

CLX offers many great perks such as flexible work hours, generous group
insurance plan, regular lunch & learns, constant stock of fruits, candies and
coffee. Our office is located in the heart of downtown Montreal near the
Quartier des Spectacles.

Want to know more? Please go to our LinkedIn Job Offer:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/76617684](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/76617684)

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Multiple positions | Pittsburgh | Onsite | Full-time | Citizen;
Visa for well-qualified candidates | Scala; Java; Python; Ruby; C; Golang;
Watson Explorer

Want to be a part of a quickly growing product team, fueled by customers'
never-ending thirst for knowledge? IBM Watson Pittsburgh has dominion over
Watson Explorer and two recently released Watson Developer Cloud services:
Document Conversion and Retrieve & Rank. We're a large, hilarious family
seated in the heart of Squirrel Hill, a neighborhood of bonnie Pittsburgh. No
office parks or egregious commutes here - unless you live waaay outside the
city!

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

Currently open:

* L2 Support * Product Management

There are likely to be software engineering jobs opening very soon, so
bookmark this post and come back to that link in a couple of weeks. If you
apply, make sure that you've completed the (admittedly lengthy) entire
application. If I see it, I'll respond with a thank you message!

Watson's entry-level/college graduate machine, the Blue Spark program, is
running right now.
[http://www-03.ibm.com/employment/](http://www-03.ibm.com/employment/) and
search for `watson blue spark`. We have offices all over, in NYC, Boston,
Columbus, Austin, San Jose, Raleigh, Pittsburgh, and more. If you're
graduating in December or in May, give it a shot! You can use the first link
above and simply search for "Blue Spark" if you want me to get notified that
you've applied.

I'm the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team. I've been
around a long while and I can rightfully say that Watson group really does
move quickly lives up to the "startup speed" thing seen in the press. Watson
seems a lot different from what we've all thought is IBM, and I'm glad to be a
part of the team keeping it that way.

You can read my post history for more about our interview process, our team
functions, and our excellent culture that has a ridiculously high retention
rate in our engineering department.

If you want to chat with me, hit me up on Pittsburgh Code & Supply's Slack
chat ([http://www.codeandsupply.co/chat](http://www.codeandsupply.co/chat)) or
email me <my hn username> at us · ibm · com with "Hacker News" in the subject.

~~~
johnward
We're also hiring for some client facing consulting roles. You can work REMOTE
from anywhere in the US (and we're probably looking for EMEA too) with part
time travel. We work partially remote and partially onsite with clients. If
you're interested check out the links below or contact me
[http://johnathanward.com/watson-explorer-
consultant/#contact](http://johnathanward.com/watson-explorer-
consultant/#contact)

Watson Explorer Consultants -
[http://rfer.us/IBEAfq1Tlx](http://rfer.us/IBEAfq1Tlx)

Watson Explorer Solutions Architects -
[http://rfer.us/IBEAfq1Tlx](http://rfer.us/IBEAfq1Tlx)

------
btfh
BBC | London, UK | Full-time (contract) | Onsite

We're looking for capable JavaScript developers to work on a very high-profile
product launch.

We have two roles to fill:

1: Isomorphic React web client (ES6), BEM, PostCSS, SUIT CSS, modular UI
components

2: Express server, Node.js / Redis caching layer, Continuous deployment to AWS
infrastructure

I'd be happy to speak to people who sit somewhere across the two roles too.

Contract duration is 4 months. Rates are towards the top end of the market.

ben.hartley.ext@bbc.co.uk for more details.

------
dkachaev
Amida | [http://amida-tech.com](http://amida-tech.com) | multiple dev
positions | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full time

Amida is a 2.5 year-old open-source company focused on data and data security.
Our core values are Joy, Impact, Profit (in that order). The technologies we
are developing will improve patient outcomes, protect personal privacy,
enhance public services, and increase the impact of investments in global
development.

We are bootstrapped and profitable – our open-source
([https://github.com/amida-tech](https://github.com/amida-tech)) solutions are
supported by our contracts in professional services. We are 20+ people strong,
with an office in downtown DC. Our employees have flexible hours, health/life
insurance, 401K matching, a tech budget, access to a fully stocked kitchen,
and a choice of open, private, or shared offices.

We’re looking for software engineers; our current projects use the MEAN/Java
stack but our philosophy is to use the right tools for the job.

Apply at [https://angel.co/amida/jobs](https://angel.co/amida/jobs)

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Remote positions considered for the right candidate.

We are actively looking for:

* Software Engineer (Python) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oDxKYfwC)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onAKYfwp)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/onyb0fwQ)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/oesJYfw7)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
neilshahteaches
Brightwheel - San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education, serving as the
hub for preschool, daycare, and after school programs. We save teachers
valuable time with easy tools for learning, assessment, communication, and
photo sharing. Parents get a beautiful, real-time view of their child’s day
that helps them participate in the learning + continue it at home. Schools
across the globe have fallen in love brightwheel and rely on it everyday. It's
a world-class team, backed by top VCs.

\- Head of Design As our Lead Designer, you'll own the entire design portfolio
across iOS, Android, web, and brand/marketing. You'll work directly with our
engineers to build beautiful products for our users (teachers + families).

\- Senior Software Engineer Our web engineers own the entire stack - including
our APIs across mobile + web, and our web platform that delivers a rich
feature set for our schools.

\- Product Lead As our first product manager, you will own our product roadmap
and the core user experience for our schools and families across the globe.

[https://angel.co/brightwheel](https://angel.co/brightwheel)

------
crisnoble
Classy Inc. | San Diego, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

[https://www.classy.org/](https://www.classy.org/) "Online fundraising for the
modern nonprofit."

Front End Engineer:

We’re looking for front end engineers who love to build simple, easy-to-use,
responsive UX on modern JS frameworks. Our offices are located in the bustling
gas lamp district of downtown San Diego. Come join us in doing what you love
to do, while making a dent in the world of philanthropy. Apply online:
[http://grnh.se/4j0b8k](http://grnh.se/4j0b8k)

Software Engineer - College Grad:

Classy is looking for college grads from top engineering schools across the
country to help double our Engineering team. Software engineers of all types
are needed! Come join us in doing what you love to do, while making a dent in
the world of philanthropy. Apply online:
[http://grnh.se/wuk7hb](http://grnh.se/wuk7hb)

Checkout all of our openings for Design, Engineering, Sales, QA, DevOps, and
more: [https://www.classy.org/careers](https://www.classy.org/careers)

------
jason_jones
LogMeIn | Boston, MA and Wichita, KS | Full time | Onsite

www.logmeininc.com - Boston, MA Simplifying how people connect to their
colleagues, employees, devices and the world around them to solve some of the
world’s most complex problems, LogMeIn has grown to become one of the world’s
leading SaaS companies with over 800 employees in 8 offices around the world.

Check us out: [https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-listings)

Front End JavaScript Developer (BoldChat) -
[https://goo.gl/2Gbgjn](https://goo.gl/2Gbgjn)

JavaScript Engineer (IAM) - [https://goo.gl/6jAvLw](https://goo.gl/6jAvLw)

Senior Software Engineer (Join.me) -
[https://goo.gl/j4DIK4](https://goo.gl/j4DIK4)

ETL Developer/Data Engineer - [https://goo.gl/phEG5M](https://goo.gl/phEG5M)

Technical Lead Engineer (Xively Professional Services) -
[https://goo.gl/rkjV6W](https://goo.gl/rkjV6W)

------
bwjacobs
Blackbaud | Charleston, SC | ONSITE (will relocate) | Senior Engineer, API's

About Blackbaud: We've been developing software and services for nonprofit
organizations for over 30 years. It’s a rewarding group to work with, and we
are immensely proud that our expertise is helping our customers accomplish
their missions.

About the position: We're currently building a suite of RESTful APIs across
our product offerings. These APIs will enable partner ISVs and our own
customers to extend our products and to integrate with third party services.
We're seeking engineers to help shape the future of this third party developer
ecosystem.

Desired skills and experience: proven experience launching a public,
production API; familiarity with distributed systems, operational redundancy,
and secret management; familiarity with OAuth workflows.

For more information about the role, team, or company, please contact me at
ben.jacobs@blackbaud.com or apply directly at
[https://www.blackbaud.com/careers/search?nl=1&jvi=oY0S1fwB,J...](https://www.blackbaud.com/careers/search?nl=1&jvi=oY0S1fwB,Job&jvs=HackerNews)

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." \- pg

We've raised $28M from great investors including Founders Fund and Google
Ventures. We've reached product-market fit, and we're on target to hit a $50M
run-rate in our 2nd year.

Senior Front-End Engineer

This is a high impact opportunity for people interested in solving real-world
problems and streamlining the inefficient industry of global trade.

What You’ll Do

* Create tools that make it easier for companies of all sizes to participate in global trade

* Help build intuitive, highly efficient and performant interfaces to automate the repetitive parts of logistics

Our Stack

In the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Our Process

Flexport engineering is a close-knit team where everyone reviews each other’s
Github pull requests. Code is released almost everyday or whenever business
requires. Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github.

To apply please email jobs@flexport.com

------
claudiac
New York, NY | Software & Mobile Engineering & Deep Learning/Computer Vision
Research | Clarifai, Image Recognition |
[http://clarifai.com/careers](http://clarifai.com/careers) | Full-time | On-
site

Join our team backed by USV, Google ventures, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital. Software/Infrastructure Engineers,
Android & iOS Engineers, Lead DevOps Engineer, API/Developer Support Engineer,
Front End Engineers, Research Scientists & Research Engineers: Deep Learning &
Computer Vision, GPU Engineers & Data Scientists Clarifai was founded in 2013
by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image recognition technology to
market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped us achieve the world’s
best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013]. Since then Clarifai’s
deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude in speed, vocabulary
size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to extract knowledge
from all forms of data. See what we’ve built and demo it here: clarifai.com.

------
jonathanpeterwu
Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/))

Position: Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript / Node / Backbone)

Location: San Francisco

Funding: We just announced our recent seed round here -
[http://www.businessinsider.com/localize-raises-11-million-
se...](http://www.businessinsider.com/localize-raises-11-million-seed-
round-2015-10)

URL: [https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-engineer)

We are building tools to help companies go global (e.g. translation,
acquisition, support). As our 5th team member, you'd have full control of your
role and large parts of our product.

Apply: Email (jobs@localizejs.com)

You should be able to:

    
    
      — Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
     
      — Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
     
      — Understand MVC patterns and UI design
     
      — Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

Bonus points if you...

    
    
      — Are comfortable with pets!
     
      — Want to build an inclusive work environment. 
     
      — Know the difference between #i18n #L10n and #a11y
     
      — Enjoy learning new languages / traveling.
    

In addition to competitive equity & salary, you get...

    
    
      — A shiny new laptop of your choice 
     
      — Full insurance coverage 
     
      — Free (lunch) food + snacks! 
     
      — Relocation assistance to SF 
     
      — Stipend for continuing education

------
ktavera
Top of Mind - REMOTE We're a rapidly growing CRM company adding...

3 UI Engineers (heavy angular, javascript, highcharts, sass, gulp, bootstrap,
etc), decent design skills, demonstrable examples of UI/UX we can see.

3 ASP.net Engineers (Web API 2, C#, azure workers, queuing), knowledge of
Entity Framework 6 code first or other ORM's is key, service/repository
patterns, all the other basic stuff you'd expect. We're 100% utilizing Azure
services in every way that makes sense for us. the more we use them the more
impressed we are with the offering.

We're only 4 months into development of this greenfield dev project so as a
member of our engineering team you'd have the ability to drive technical
direction across the API or UI, whichever you prefer. Junior or senior level,
doesn't matter, we just want smart people that want to be a long-term team
member.

Also looking for two test engineers, one on the JS side (protractor/karma) and
one on the .net (nUnit) to help us build out solid e2e test test automation
for our code-base and expand on our unit test coverage.

Remember these are _full-time positions_ , no contractors looking for a couple
weeks of work until their next gig comes around. Your location is irrelevant,
just as long as you get your work done. Good salary, bonuses, random perks.

Fun small engineering team with a stable company. We all work remote and
communicate primarily on slack/screenhero (when screenhero isn't flaking out).
We do occasional company sponsored meetups, just got back from a conference in
vegas last week. lot of fun.

Email me at ktavera@topofmind.com (i'm in charge of the engineering team) if
you want to talk about joining the team!

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users.

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply! If you have any
additional questions please email Cat Espiritu at cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Android Developer:[http://grnh.se/mk7sjd](http://grnh.se/mk7sjd) iOS Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/2iwr38](http://grnh.se/2iwr38) Full Stack
Engineer:[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv) Sustainable Software
Engineer:[http://grnh.se/o1n804](http://grnh.se/o1n804)

------
chrome_alley
Burner | [http://www.burnerapp.com](http://www.burnerapp.com) | Full Time |
Senior Platform Engineer & QA Automation Engineer | Remote or LA, CA

Ad Hoc Labs, the makers of Burner, are a mobile software company focused on
creating tools to empower consumers by giving them better control of their
privacy, communications, and identity.

Our team members are encouraged to embrace new technologies/frameworks and
find the best tool for every problem. On the platform side, we are currently
making use of Scala, functional programming, and TDD.

We have excellent perks and benefits, including:

\- 100% health insurance coverage for employees, dependents & domestic
partners \- creative, dog-friendly work space in a converted industrial
building in a walk- and bike-friendly neighborhood \- collaborative but
autonomous work environment (and we use slack, trello, and other low-friction
collaboration tools), with an emphasis on good communication

More info on the roles:
[http://www.burnerapp.com/careers](http://www.burnerapp.com/careers) Get in
touch: jobs@adhoclabs.co

------
egdamy
Criteo | Palo Alto (US) & Paris (France) | Full-time & Interns | Onsite |
Relocation + Visa Support provided

Criteo is looking for exceptional software engineers, machine learning
engineers, research scientists, data scientists, and project managers. We own
the largest Hadoop cluster in Europe. We leverage our 40-petabyte Hadoop
cluster to train machine learning models for dynamic ad targeting.
Specifically, we predict click and sales for each banner we show, we recommend
products from catalogs with millions of items in real-time, and we also
optimize the look and feel of each banner.

About our scale: we reach >1B people monthly, recommend products from a global
catalog of >3B entries, 800k HTTP requests / sec (peak activity), 30,000 ad
impressions per second (peak activity), 7 in-house data centers on 3
continents, >15,000 servers, <10ms to process a bidding request, ...

If you’re curious about this opportunity, just visit:
[http://www.criteo.com/careers/](http://www.criteo.com/careers/)

Apply online or send a resume to d.lefortier@criteo.com.

------
0xa
Kensho: Boston, MA (Cambridge), New York, NY (NYC), San Francisco (SF),
Stamford, CT: FULL TIME Software Engineers, Data Scientists (esp. Machine
Learning or NLP), SRE, SET, or UI Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team [0] overlooks Harvard Sq. We are making
financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
partnerships with Goldman Sachs [1] and CNBC [2].

Please say hello at
[https://kensho.com/#/careers](https://kensho.com/#/careers)

To really get our attention:

* Engineers: Prolific technologists who think sharply, code swiftly, and are never blocked on small problems. Major bonus points for experience with sophisticated timeseries analysis or scaling content ingestion pipelines.

* Data Scientists: Experience at-scale with machine learning, NLP or modeling (PhD preferred).

* UI Designers: A portfolio/demo that shows how you would display complex data in intuitive, beautiful and engaging ways.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, Angular, d3
    
      * Google Cloud Platform
    

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-
goldma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-goldman-
sachs-became-a-tech-investing-powerhouse)

[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho)

------
abeeks86
CrowdCompass by Cvent | Portland, OR | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.crowdcompass.com/careers/](http://www.crowdcompass.com/careers/)

CrowdCompass makes events, conferences, trade shows and conventions a lot more
popular through our industry-leading mobile applications. Built natively on
iOS and Android with a robust Ruby back-end and Rails CMS, we give planners
the power to engage attendees and add value to their events.

We're looking for developers in every part of our stack, especially engineers
focusing on Ruby, iOS, Android, and Ember.js, along with the amazing UX / UI
creatives that make it all come together.

Our development office is in beautiful downtown Portland, OR but, with the
backing of our parent company, Cvent, we're lucky to have offices in Austin,
LA, Santa Barbara, Atlanta, New Brunswick, and DC. Relocation assistance is
available.

Want more info? Check out our careers page:
[http://www.crowdcompass.com/careers/](http://www.crowdcompass.com/careers/)

------
kdamica
Uber | Full-time | San Francisco, CA; Seattle, WA; NYC, NY; Other offices
globally - [http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m](http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m)

We have numerous open positions in engineering, product, data science, and
other roles. Come help us solve hard problems. You also get free Uber credit!
Feel free to email me for more info: <my hn username>@uber.com

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma, a stealth startup in San Francisco building a
browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and
engineers work together. We're a small team of 14, and we're looking for
talented designers and engineers (front end, backend, full stack, lead devops,
mobile, and data science) who are interested in tackling challenges in the
creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
elsentrading
Elsen, Boston, MA: FULL TIME Software Engineer, INTERN

Elsen is building the next generation of market simulation software at the
intersection of high performance computing, machine learning, and quantitative
finance. We're a small, tight-knit team located in the finance district of
downtown Boston.

We are looking for a software developer to help build out our infrastructure
which is primarily written in Haskell, C, and Python. An expert knowledge of
Haskell is not required, and we are primarily looking for quantitatively
minded individuals with a strong familiarity with finance and the ability to
implement these ideas in multiple programming languages.

Some things we look for in an candidate ( subset of the following ):

* Open source Haskell involvement ( candiates with strong Github profiles will be given preference )

* PostgreSQL

* Understanding of Haskell web development and database libraries (postgresql-simple, aeson)

* Understanding of various parallelism techniques (threads, software transactional memory, GPUs, distributed computing)

* Deep understanding of statistics

* NumPy/SciPy/Pandas experience

* Experience with DSL design

* Overall fun-loving personality and good sense of humor

Contact: jobs@elsen.co

------
necaris
Social Tables - [http://socialtables.com](http://socialtables.com) \-
Washington, DC - ONSITE

At Social Tables, we envision a world where people get together to achieve
great things. Our Bessemer & 500 Startups backed venture delivers SaaS to
clients from hotel chains such as the Hyatt Hotel Corporation to academic
special events teams from Harvard Business School to corporate meeting teams
such as Genentech. We’re disrupting the meetings and events industry with
cutting-edge tech and are looking for front-end and full-stack Javascript
developers to join us.

We're using:

\- Node.js

\- React.js

\- Socket.io

\- WebGL

\- SVG

\- AWS

We bring:

\- 401K - 50% match on first 6% of contributions with immediate vesting

\- 100% covered premiums for Medical, Dental, Vision, Life, Short/Long Term
Disability Insurance

\- Discretionary education reimbursement available from your first day

\- Equity in DC's hottest venture-backed startup

\- Sonos deployed throughout our downtown space with fully stocked snacks,
drinks and weekly happy hours

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables) or
ping `rami@{the obvious domain}` with any questions!

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC, NC (RDU) | ONSITE (with a few exceptions) | We block
bots on the internet.

Howdy HN,

Distil Networks is looking to hire all sorts of Engineering, Support,
Marketing and Misc. positions ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)).
Our business is internet security, specifically we make SaaS that blocks bots
and webscrapers from stealing customer data, commiting fraud, and any sort of
automated website attacks. We have a bunch of very happy (paying) customers
and are experince big month-over-month growth.

Specifically if you're looking for Dev-Ops, Sys Ops or Network Ops jobs you'd
make me very happy! I'm a data scientist at the company and added support in
that area would make for many happy engineers. Oh, we also need a Lua
developer - where in the world do you find those?

Over all, it's a great place to work with tons of interesting problems and an
exciting future. Come and join us!

------
jpswain
Sr. Scala Engineer @ NordstromRack.com/HauteLook.com - Full-time, ONSITE in
Los Angeles, CA (Downtown)

Requirements: * Talented Scala developer who excels in software design and
execution. * Works well with team environment and is invested in making the
team better and delivering the best possible product for the company.

Why this opportunity is really cool: * Get to work on massive scale: we at
NordstromRack.com/HauteLook.com represent the online/off-price division of
Nordstrom, and we are its fastest growing division. * Get to work with small,
conversational team that is _agile_, rather than "doing Agile". * Salary will
be genuinely competitive relative to abilities and experience. * Get to build
a lot of new stuff with: * Scala: virtually all of this team's our coding is
with the Scala langauge * Akka-based actor systems * Lift web framework *
Spark * We are doing virtually all development with AWS and Docker for this
team. * Our management (all the way up to our President) is realistic about,
responsive to feedback about, and invested in technology.
NordstromRack.com/HauteLook recognizes and rewards quality results, which is
unique for an established company of our size.

Role: * Compensation will be very competitive on the basis of abilities and
experience. * Would be part of recently formed Search & Personalization team
that has ambitious goals for our members' ecommerce shopping experience. *
Scale is giant, NordstromRack.com/HauteLook.com represents the online/off-
price division of Nordstrom, which is its fastest growing division.

If interested, please email me your resume (and feel free to include github
username) to jamie.swain@hautelook.com (hiring manager). Of course let me know
if you have any questions I can answer first too.

Thanks! Jamie Swain @jpswain

------
buu700
Cyph — Washington, DC / Los Angeles — Full Time — REMOTE

Hiring for: Business Development / Enterprise Sales

\---

Cyph makes post-quantum encrypted communication dead simple, including
voice/video calls and file transfers.

Unlike TextSecure/Signal, Cyph currently has no accounts or native mobile
apps; rather, it provides anonymous/ephemeral chatting through a Web
application with no required installation. (And before anyone replies with a
certain Matasano article, see how we solved that problem at
[http://bit.ly/1Ws0Bu0](http://bit.ly/1Ws0Bu0), which was validated in an
audit by Cure53.)

While Cyph will always be free for personal use and our source code is public
(pseudo-open-source: Ms-RSL), we're looking to bring a highly experienced
bizdev/sales person on board to drive our commercial offering.

Learn more about the company at [https://www.cyph.com](https://www.cyph.com),
and to talk about this position just email me personally at hacker@linux.com.

------
fullcircle
Full Circle - Houston, Tx - Mid-to-Senior Level Full Stack/Backend Developer -
Full-Time

[https://fullcircle.com/](https://fullcircle.com/)

We are a small team of developers supporting a growing business which provides
organic/locally-sourced groceries, delivered weekly, on a subscription-based
model. Originally started by an organic farmer just outside of Seattle, WA,
Full Circle now delivers to much of Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, and
Alaska. This position is part of our Houston-based development team.

You must have:

\- a bachelor's in CS (or 4 years of relevant experience)

\- plus an additional 4 years of relevant experience, at least

\- the ability to work from home as necessary (our Houston base is small and
without a full-time space yet)

You should be:

\- sufficiently experienced in coding non-trivial web applications

\- able to provide multiple solutions for a given problem, fully understanding
the trade-offs of each with respect to performance, security, usability, etc.

\- not afraid of the following abbreviations: OOP, REST, SQL, AWS, AJAX

\- comfortable designing, refactoring, and normalizing SQL schema (we use
MySQL)

\- at home using Git and a linux shell, e.g. bash

You would ideally be:

\- experienced in Ruby on Rails and/or PHP

\- familiar with elements of a distributed architecture (job queues, batch
processing, caching, etc.)

\- fully capable in Javascript

\- experienced with Datamapper (Rails) and/or Doctrine (PHP)

If you are interested please send your resume and an introduction to:
technology.jobs@fullcircle.com

------
bbastidas
Quid • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE/PT REMOTE

Quid expands your ability to comprehend massive amounts of information on any
given topic. Through interactive visual maps, we make it easy to navigate your
own way through the world’s collective intelligence while enabling you to
realize ideas and decisions based on the best information available, not just
what time allows for.

We've got a lot of exciting and challenging problems with a relatively small
team (20 Engineers). The opportunity to evolve and grow with the company
quickly is still a huge part of Quid's appeal. That and our 1B valuation is
getting within striking distance! (We're pretty stoked).

We're hiring for: DevOps, Back-End, Front-End, QA Lead, & IC QAs!! We're
looking for folks with a SaaS/Tech background, and not mobile app experience.
Check our SITE at quid.com & watch our VIDEO:
[https://vimeo.com/142282901](https://vimeo.com/142282901)

------
tberman
NFL | Culver City, CA

The NFL ([http://www.nfl.com](http://www.nfl.com)) is looking for great
software engineers to help build out its fan facing web, mobile and backend
services. The NFL properties see hundreds of millions of users worldwide and
its mobile applications are installed on tens of millions of devices.

We are primarily hiring iOS, Android, Web and Backend engineers (with a lean
to people with an interest in full stack development). Currently we are
building (and rebuilding) a lot of our core architecture. Our new iOS app is
written entirely in Swift, our Android application using RxAndroid and our new
web platform is based on React.js. On the backend we are in the middle of
rebuilding many of our services experimenting with different technologies
generally with an eye on immutable data and functional programming. We are
very comfortable relocating talented people to Los Angeles.

If you are interested, please email me at todd.berman@nfl.com

------
seriousmumbo
Serious Mumbo | Phoenix, AZ | Onsite preferred| Full Stack, Front-End

Work on a next generation HTML5 mail client, decentralize email itself.
Fulltime equity position for talented dev.

you = {values: ['privacy','open source'], skills:
['node.js','express','redis', 'mongo','react.js','angular']}

email sherman@seriousmumbo.com

~~~
seriousmumbo
Yes, we respect the 8 hour work day and offer a flexible schedule.

------
cyriacthomas
Compile • Bangalore • Full Time • ONSITE •
[https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Our goal at Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the
intelligence that’s hidden under big data. Our customers, which include
Fortune 500 to hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their
marketing engine.

• Software Engineer, Web/Generalist
([https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
web.html](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-web.html))

    
    
      - Solid understanding of web-related technologies and programming 
      - Ability to design systems, good knowledge of DBMS
      - Must have experience in designing and building REST interfaces
      - Must have experience in Django and similar web frameworks
      - Must have experience with front-end (templates, js frameworks, styling)
      - Comfortable with analysing large amounts of data
      - 3 to 5 years experience in the industry
    

• Software Engineer, Data/Generalist
([https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-
data.html](https://www.compile.com/careers/software-engineer-data.html))

    
    
      - Ability to design systems, good knowledge of DBMS
      - You are familiar with algorithms for natural language processing (NLP), information retrieval, text processing, text mining and analysis
      - You are comfortable with tools such as NLTK, Pandas, Scipy, Weka, Lingpipe, Gensim, Apache mahout, openNLP, Stanford NLP
      - Ability to visualize the output with d3.js, matplotlib or similar libraries.
      - Must be able to design and build REST interfaces
      - Must have knowledge of web frameworks or micro-frameworks
      - Experience with Deep Learning is a plus
      - 3 to 5 years experience in the industry
    

If you are interested email us at careers@compile.com

------
brryant
Webflow | San Francisco | React & node.js | YC S13

We're hiring serious javascript ninjas interested in working in React. Our web
publishing platform is composed of many modular components, where we leverage
a Redux inspired implementation. Work on a tool that makes onerous coding
obsolete.

Check out our website, [https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com) and our
About page for job listings:
[https://webflow.com/about](https://webflow.com/about)

We're also hiring node.js engineers to power our next generation CMS:
[https://webflow.com/cms](https://webflow.com/cms)

The interview process is really straightforward, which consists of a
Skype/coffee meeting, then a take home project where you will collaborate with
team members and contribute to a live codebase. Reach out directly at
jobs@webflow.com if you want to learn more!

------
jmcclintic
DramaFever - FT in NYC, Philly or REMOTE - Android & iOS Engineers

We're a group of 130+ people building an experience for the shows and movies
our customers love watching. With roughly 50 other engineers, you'll be
responsible for creating a user experience enjoyed by millions. DramaFever is
responsible for: dramafever.com, shudder.com, docclub.com… and more to come!

* We're looking for engineers who will take ownership of functionality and deliver the best solution possible.

* Our stack includes python, go, AngularJS, AWS, docker, chef

* Strong written and verbal communication is one of the most important parts of our jobs.

* We are fully funded, but the start-up nature and environment is still thriving (expect booze, beanbags, and bike workstations in the office).

* We offer a lot of flexibility in our work structure - what you deliver is what counts.

See more at:
[http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html](http://www.dramafever.com/company/careers.html)

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Booze, beanbags and bike workstations are now the signs of a "thriving"
startup environment?

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston, MA or Washington, DC - Many Positions

* Software Engineer (Boston or DC)

* QA Engineer or Analyst (Boston or DC)

* DevOps Engineer (Boston or DC)

* SQL Developer (Boston)

* Lots of other non-technical positions

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
dagss
Javascript Front End | mCASH | Oslo, Norway | Onsite/full time

Come to Norway and help us develop the next iteration of our mobile payments
platform! We're looking for a full time developer with strong Javascript
skills to help us build beautiful, user friendly solutions for both merchants
and end users. Some familiarity with Python is a plus, but not a requirement.

You have:

    
    
        - Strong javascript skills
        - At least a few years experience building web applications
        - A passion for making stuff that's both easy on the eyes and easy to use
        - You are based in (or willing to relocate to) Oslo ( http://www.stay.com/oslo/guides/ )
    

We offer:

    
    
        - A tight-knit team of six talented developers
        - A competitive salary and pension scheme from a company that's well-funded ( http://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=27990 )
        - 5 weeks paid vacation
        - Paternal/maternal leave in accordance with Norwegian law (up to 12 months)
        - Fresh, new offices in central Oslo, in walking distance to public transportation, cafés, restaurants, shopping centers, the Oslo fjord, several public parks and a 25 minute subway ride away from a multitude of nature trails
        - Focused atmosphere, with two developers per office
        - In-house gym facilities
        - Free health care
    

If you want to apply, we want:

    
    
        - A CV with info on what have you done so far -- not as a list of names and buzzwords, but as you would explain it to another programmer over a cold beverage
        - What your favorite technical stack is, and more importantly, why
    

To apply, send us an email at jobs+hn@mcash.no, or find out more at
[https://mca.sh/en/career/javascript-front-end-
developer/](https://mca.sh/en/career/javascript-front-end-developer/)

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time. This is my seventh monthly post
and have hired a couple of great guys from the past posts.

Expanding the scope to include crypto and math majors - especially with
experience in Blockchains. Please read on.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
LChristina
Medici Living GmbH * [http://www.medici-living.de/](http://www.medici-
living.de/) * Full Time * Onsite _lovely Berlin_

What

Junior Software Developer (PHP) ...who is working on our software solution for
the management of our Co-living appartments worldwide

Who we are

We develop and carry on innovative living space concepts for international
young professionals in living communities. Combining expertise in online
business with offline quality in real estate we care for a 100% occupancy of
our modern designed living communities in most of the metropolises in Germany.

What we offer

A young and dynamic team with Start-Up Flair Free Drinks and Fun Team bonding
Events Opportunity to practice your knowledge and "just-do-mentality"

For more information

[https://mediciliving.workable.com/j/527BD53166](https://mediciliving.workable.com/j/527BD53166)
or Email at recruiting@medici-living.de

FYI: Fluent in german preferred

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles |
[http://purpledelivery.com/app](http://purpledelivery.com/app) | Full Time
(might consider Part Time) | ONSITE

Funded startup of about 10 people, backed by Uber Co-founder Oscar Salazar.
Our fleet of couriers delivers gas conveniently to customers' vehicles.

Looking for an experienced HTML5 Mobile App Developer to work onsite at our
Westwood, CA office.

Required Skills:

\- CoffeeScript (or willing to learn, but with strong JavaScript experience)

\- Sencha Touch 2 Framework (or similar HTML5 mobile app framework)

\- PhoneGap

Our tech stack: Clojure backend, CoffeeScript mobile app on Sencha Touch
framework + PhoneGap. May eventually move to React Native.

Email me at: chris at purpledelivery.com

Here is a article about Purple on Business Insider:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
st...](http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
startup-2015-9)

------
ken-chen
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with
awesome hiring companies (for both contract and full-time).

Hirers need to respond within 30 minutes or else the request expries, and
you'll know what they decide in that time.

We're looking for a senior Rails dev to help us build out more powerful search
and discovery features on our platform. You'd be working with the engineer
lead (Rails dev), 1 other junior Rails dev, 1 senior Angular dev, and 1 Swift
dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at ken {at} liquidtalent {dot}
com

[http://talent.liquidtalent.com](http://talent.liquidtalent.com)

------
thiagoperes
Booking.com | Amsterdam, Netherlands - FULL-TIME, ON-SITE, easy VISA provided

Booking is hiring Android, iOS, Frontend and Backend Developers. Also Mobile
App Designers and UX Designers.

Wanna move to Amsterdam with full expenses paid, a great relocation package
and live in the 3rd best life quality in the world (besides making in Euros)?

Frontend: [http://grnh.se/52768c](http://grnh.se/52768c)

UX Designer: [http://grnh.se/46ukx1](http://grnh.se/46ukx1)

Backend: [http://grnh.se/3squye](http://grnh.se/3squye)

iOS: [http://grnh.se/4fwlq6](http://grnh.se/4fwlq6)

Android: [http://grnh.se/ntofj2](http://grnh.se/ntofj2)

We also have openings for Network Engineers, DevOps, Data Scientists and many
more: [http://grnh.se/ql4fkw](http://grnh.se/ql4fkw)

\----------------- ABOUT BOOKING -----------------

Company reviews: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Booking-com-
Reviews-E256653...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Booking-com-
Reviews-E256653.htm)

Video - Moving to Ams:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYgESPtEOeo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYgESPtEOeo)

Video - Booking Hackathon: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuFiEmx-
M_M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuFiEmx-M_M)

Video - Designing at Booking:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgPsc8GFD5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgPsc8GFD5Q)

------
cblitzmetromile
Metromile | San Francisco (onsite) | Back-End Engineer | Full-time

Metromile is a start-up with a soft spot for cars, a roadmap of great ideas,
and a desire to seriously challenge the status quo. Our product leverages
mobile technology, automotive telematics, and data-driven applications to make
a car's data accessible AND useful to modern drivers.

The Backend team at Metromile lives and breathes Java, AWS and SQL. You'll
define the architecture for a platform that supports cars, web/mobile clients,
and insurance operations, and build scalable service-based software to support
large data processing.

Full job description:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/61814#.Vjemca6rS...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/metromile/jobs/61814#.Vjemca6rSAw)

Email Caroline Blitz cblitz[at]metromile[dot]com

------
greenleafjacob
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Frontend, iOS, Dev Ops | ONSITE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at jake@imgur.com

------
jmusighi
Sesh • Los Angeles, CA • ONSITE & REMOTE • Internship • Part-time •
jeremy@joinsesh.com

Sesh is looking for a technical intern to work and learn directly under our
CTO.

A motivated self-starter with a passion for building quality products that
help people and improve society.

You should be:

1\. Familiar with web and mobile technologies. 2\. Eager to learn and grow.
3\. Someone who gets shit done.

Some of the tech involved: node.js, mongo, angular, objective-c.

Sesh is the Uber for life coaching. Our app connects users via live video with
highly vetted life coaches who are experts at improving emotional wellness,
habits, goals, and relationships.

We're already changing peoples' lives, as we get ready to come out of stealth.
We are a strong team of technologists, entrepreneurs, and world-class
investors/advisors; including the founder and CEO of Tinder.

Please contact CEO Jeremy Musighi at jeremy@joinsesh.com.

------
cvinson
Bandzoogle | REMOTE

Bandzoogle builds tools that help bands succeed online. Our app powers tens of
thousands of artist websites and helps them make a living by selling their
music and growing their fan base. We've been “bootstrapped, profitable, and
proud” since 2003 and are growing fast.

We're looking for an experienced, well-rounded Javascript developer to join
our team. Bandzoogle's realtime website editor (built in Ember.js) is evolving
quickly, and you will play a key role in its development. Our members love our
product, and every feature you contribute to will be cheered on by thousands
of artists from around the world.

More details: [https://bandzoogle.com/jobs/201510-javascript-
developer](https://bandzoogle.com/jobs/201510-javascript-developer)

------
chiamonkey
Indigenous Software | San Diego, CA, USA and | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.indigenous.io](https://www.indigenous.io) | Full-Stack
Node.js/MEAN Developer

Indigenous Software is building a fully integrated SAAS suite making it simple
and cost effective for small businesses and entrepreneurs to promote their
business. We're funded, live (in Beta) and based in San Diego, with a fully-
remote engineering organization.

The Indigenous engineering team comes from Amazon, R/GA, Dell, NASA, Qualcomm
and more. We build with Node.js, Mongo, Express and Angular on AWS and
Compose.io.

We're looking for full-stack engineers with experience using the above
technologies at all skill levels (assuming compensation expectations match
experience).

Submit your CV to jobs@indigenous.io to be considered.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), devops
(Ansible, AWS, RabbitMQ, MySQL), full-stack web developer (Python, Django,
Javascript, NodeJS). We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for
that as well. Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to stephanie.kessler at tophat dot com.

~~~
realfrontier
Hey there! Mind giving a little a description of the kind of work interns
would be doing and what the salary range would be?

------
itscoreyb
MailTime | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship available

We're currently hiring an Android Engineer and a QA Engineer, and are always
looking for talented developers. MailTime is building an open messaging
service using email technology. Our founding team has prior mobile messaging
success with Talkbox, and are now a seed funded team of 12 based in SF's SOMA
district.

I could talk about the free team lunches and flexible hours and other perks,
but as Peter Thiel put it, aren't the only 2 good reasons to join a startup
'the team and the mission'? Join our passionate team in building a truly open
messenger!

Learn more at [https://angel.co/mailtime/jobs](https://angel.co/mailtime/jobs)
or email jobs@mailtime.com

------
virincognito
Opencare | Toronto, ON | Full-time | Onsite

Opencare is on a mission to transform healthcare. We are building a data-
driven doctor recommendation engine. In other words, we use millions of data
points to connect you and your loved ones with healthcare providers who will
get you healthy, faster.

We are a technology company that happens to be in healthcare, and we treat
ourselves as such. We're looking for incredibly smart, insatiably curious
engineers to join our team. Currently a team of 12 (seed-stage), we're funded
by top investors from the valley and NYC and growing extremely quickly.

Read more: [http://careers.opencare.com/p/a36eb7dfd424-senior-
software-e...](http://careers.opencare.com/p/a36eb7dfd424-senior-software-
engineer)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - New York, NY and Philadelphia, PA. ONSITE. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions in Philadelphia:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Senior Front-end Engineer
        - Sales Intern
    

Open positions in New York:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with a new database access model -- instead of polling the database for
changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated query
results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system.

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

Send your resume to jobs@rethinkdb.com. We don't currently hire remotely
(sorry!), but will work with you if you're willing to relocate.

------
jbleich89
CLVmetrics |Lead Front-End Engineer - Early Employee | Philadelphia, PA w/ NYC
2016 | Onsite w/ some Remote

CLVmetrics ([http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com)) is a
technology company with a simple but important belief: companies should treat
their customers differently based on each customer’s lifetime value (CLV) to
the business. Our goal is to enable firms to do so by providing access to the
cutting-edge statistical models of co-founder Wharton Professor Peter Fader
that forecast customer behavior far into the future.

To accomplish this goal and allow companies to implement customer-centric
marketing strategies, our world-class team of statisticians, marketers, and
engineers is building an enterprise-grade cloud-based analytics suite to
commercialize our own award-winning research on consumer behavior, marketing
theory, and statistics. Our team has the technical expertise across stack to
implement our models at scale, and we are looking to add an expert front-end
developer to the team to help us design and develop a stunning front-end that
will allow our customers to discover novel insights about their customers,
develop marketing interventions around CLV, and track the results of those
actions.

Candidates should be comfortable with a major JS framework such as
React/Angular and a visualization library such as d3. Candidates should also
have a strong sense for UI/UX.

The key challenges that you will face are:

-Presenting a new metric: Predictive CLV is a new metric that has never been accessible before. The success of its penetration depends critically on effective communication to our clients.

-Visualization of massive data sets: We need to present output from millions of customers and billions of transactions in an elegant and simple-to-understand fashion.

-Design for different stakeholders: We need dashboards and visualizations appropriate for a range of audiences from performance marketers to the C-suite.

Please email justin@clvmetrics.com to apply.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 5.5yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
alex_freeletics
Freeletics GmbH • Munich or Berlin • Full Time • ONSITE -Mobile/ Web Developer
or Dev Ops

We are a digital sports company focusing on helping people becoming the best
version of themselves. This right now happens via our personalised app that
guides people through a set of bodyweight trainings. We were founded about 2
years ago and meanwhile have more than 7 million users worldwide.

We are growing our team as we have a lot of ongoing projects but are currently
also starting the development of some brand new training apps which will
cross-communicate with the main app.

Check out our positions:

[https://www.freeletics.com/de/pages/jobs](https://www.freeletics.com/de/pages/jobs)

Apply online or contact us via e-mail at talents@freeletics.com

------
ropiku
Envoy - San Francisco (ONSITE, visa and relocation support)

Envoy is a beautiful, modern visitor sign in system for the iPad. Collect
visitor information along with support for signing NDAs, printing badges, or
automatically sending SMSs to their hosts. It's visitor management re-
imagined.

We're looking for iOS, Rails and Ember engineers. We want people who use the
right tool for the job. It's not always about perfect code, and it's not
always about hitting deadlines; we look for a healthy balance of both.

Team Envoy is small yet mighty. This is a great place to learn, grow and
participate first hand in something that’s going to be huge.

[https://envoy.co/jobs/](https://envoy.co/jobs/)

Reach out to jobs@envoy.co if you're interested !

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found, which is the official hosted Elasticsearch
service. We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

We're (very) distributed/remote :)

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Elastic-
EI_IE75...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Elastic-
EI_IE751551.11,18.htm)

------
crlane
Pindrop Security | Atlanta, GA | Full-Time | Onsite

We fight phone fraud with science! More about our company can be found here:
<[http://www.pindropsecurity.com/>](http://www.pindropsecurity.com/>).

Great culture, growing fast, big market. Lots of opportunity to make a
difference in multiple areas (Data Science/Research, Product, Software
Engineering to name just a few). Looking for talented problem solvers at
multiple levels of the stack: Python, C++, Java, Ruby, JavaScript.

If you're interested in VOIP and/or security, we have great opportunities. Get
in touch.

<[http://www.pindropsecurity.com/careers/>](http://www.pindropsecurity.com/careers/>)

------
Clay_Cook
Uptake - Chicago - Full Stack Engineer

Visa - Onsite

Uptake's business is global, disruptive, differentiated and approaches the
market in a new way. We help customers identify hidden value and create growth
through business and technology innovation, while also enabling cost
efficiencies that generate industry-leading business performance. Our team
drives this success by connecting customers and partners to the value of the
Internet of Things, business-centric architectures, and key technology
transitions.

Java - Spring - Elastic Search - Cassandra - Kafka - Akka - AngularJS

[https://careers-uptake.icims.com/jobs/1163/software-
engineer...](https://careers-uptake.icims.com/jobs/1163/software-engineer/job)

~~~
data37
What a techstack! Love everything. Except for may be Spring.

------
giaour
Amazon Web Services | SDK Software Development Engineer | Onsite in Seattle |
Full Time

The AWS SDKs team is looking for PHP, JavaScript, and Go engineers to work on
our open source tools. Full job descriptions can be found on amazon.jobs:

JavaScript -
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/344078](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/344078) PHP -
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293512](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293512) Go -
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/350858](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/350858)

Email me directly -- jonathan [at] jeskew [dot] net -- if you have any
questions.

~~~
arenaninja
This looks interesting, too bad it's on site

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Lead Distributed Systems Architect

* DevOps Engineer

* Platform Engineer

* Information Security Engineer

* Cassandra Database Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
tomelders
Binder - Styles guides done right

Remote | We’re based in London

Looking for a full-stack javascript engineer to work remotely. We work with
React, RxJS, Webpack, CSS Modules, TDD/BDD, Node and Babel… and more.

If you’ve got experience with those technologies, that’s good news. But we
believe that a good developer transcends any particular library or framework.
Here’s what we’re really looking for

1\. You favour simplicity over complexity.

2\. You scrutinise the things you’re asked to build and ask difficult
questions.

3\. You care about UX.

4\. You care about good design.

5\. You care about the user.

6\. You can code.

7\. You enjoy a good argument about naming conventions and other such things.

You’ll be joining a small team of founding designers, UXers, and developers.
Why join us? I’ve no idea. We’re nice people. Get in touch and decide for
yourself if you want to work with us.

binder@tomelders.com

------
azth
Exabeam | San Mateo, California | Full time | On site

Data Scientist:

\------------------

• Collaborate with security domain experts, data scientists, and platform
engineering team to identify security threats with data-driven methods

• Perform data processing and transformation to maximize informational value

• Conduct research activities including idea proposition, literature review,
fast algorithm and learning model prototyping, experiments running, and
documentation

• Implement performance-efficient models and algorithms for production

• Be responsible for accuracy and performance of models in production. Review
and improve where necessary.

• Work under general guidance with minimal close supervision

• Communicate and demonstrate success of data science-based methodologies for
internal and external use.

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
msy
Crowdstrike: Senior UI Engineers, full time/permanent ONSITE: London, LA or OC
or REMOTE: Continental US Above average salary + Bonus + Options We’re a
security startup that uses a realtime stream of data from our kernel modules
on every major OS to keep out some of the world’s most sophisticated
attackers. Big data like you wouldn’t believe and a whole host of fascinating
engineering challenges, we’re literally changing what is possible in system
security. We recently raised $100m from Google Ventures & are growing fast.

We’re looking for JS engineers to help build the next generation of security
interfaces, lots of Ember, data visualisation, animation and the opportunity
to build in close collaboration with end users. We’re building a welcoming and
flexible team that prizes collaboration over competition and gives everyone
the opportunity to contribute to the direction of the team and the products
we’re responsible for. Description & application below but if you’ve got
questions feel free to email me (UI Lead) directly - alex dot graul at
crowdstrike dot com

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oF9W1fwv](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oF9W1fwv)

Interested but not a UI developer? We’re hiring fast across the board:

Senior Data Scientists ONSITE LA/OC/Seattle or REMOTE US - work on cutting
edge ML systems that are being used in production every day:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?38lHEhwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?38lHEhwA)

Kernel Engineers ONSITE LA/OC/Seattle or REMOTE US - Join a team that includes
the lead kernel developer of ReactOS building kernel modules for Windows, OS X
& Linux that are pushing the boundaries of what is possible:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3elHEhwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3elHEhwG)

Cloud Engineers ONSITE LA/OC/Seattle or REMOTE US - Go, Scala, Kafka,
Cassandra, Elastic Search and more at epic scale:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rmHEhwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rmHEhwU)

------
Bookingcom
Data Scientist @ Booking.com | Amsterdam | Full-Time | Relocation + Visa
Support provided

Booking.com is looking for all sorts of Data Scientists to join our
international teams in Amsterdam. We offer a lot of Data, freedom and
ownership over your work and the products, a great relocation package and an
amazing work culture. For the more analytical, number crunching and business
role check out the Data Scientist - Analytics:
[http://grnh.se/tvaxh7](http://grnh.se/tvaxh7) For the machine learning
specialist and recommendation systems lover:
[http://grnh.se/2prwsm](http://grnh.se/2prwsm)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
This is the third booking.com comment in this thread. Maybe a little
excessive?

~~~
brobinson
Based on the account ages/activity/postings, it looks like a lack of
coordination between different departments/recruiters in the company rather
than being intentional. Curious how the mods will handle this.

~~~
sid6376
Actually this has more to do with the referral bonuses and the speed at which
postings happen on the Who is hiring thread. I think two of the postings were
from individuals and one was from the recruitment team. I downvoted the
duplicate posts.

I work at Booking.com and often post on these threads. Stayed away this time
after seeing the existing posts.

~~~
brobinson
Interesting, thanks. Internal competition. :)

------
lipsmack
Football Radar | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE

SENIOR UI ENGINEER (Trading)

We are looking for an exceptional engineer who can help us solve challenging
and complex UI problems on our trading platform. We need someone with
extensive experience in building realtime applications that work at scale. You
will work closely with our traders and key business stakeholders to shape a
critical part of the Football Radar platform.

Requirements:

\- React/Flux, RxJS

\- Experience with optimising web performance

\- Background in perf-sensitive domain: trading, gaming, etc.

\- Strong comp sci background

Apply here: [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-
engin...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

------
shashashasha
Nava | Washington DC* | Experienced full-stack developers/devops/product
manager/operations | On-site - Full-time

We're a small team of engineers and designers from Silicon Valley that came
out to DC last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot
more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of
resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience,
working closely with dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by millions, converts 35%
better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is about
two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate.

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures. [0] That’s not because there’s some
conspiracy or because government is inherently incapable of doing it right.
These are complicated legacy systems and processes, and there are very few
people with modern tech industry experience who are aware of these problems
and willing to help fix them. You can help change that.

Our team is about a dozen people (Stanford, Google, Khan Academy, Dropbox, YC
alums), and we plan to bring on a few people every month through 2015.

We’re looking for: * experienced full-stack engineers * experienced devops
engineers * a product manager with a technical background * a hyper-
resourceful operations person

We have a social mission (we just incorporated as a public benefit
corporation), but we pay market compensation (above market, for DC) and equity
(above market).

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com](http://navahq.com) Job descriptions:
[http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

*Not in DC / able to relocate, but intrigued and in SF? Talk to us!

[0]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

------
minaguib
AdGear Technologies Inc - Montreal, Quebec, Canada | Full-Time

We're hiring several positions - for full details see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/) and
get in touch / email jobs@ - be sure to mention you're responding to the HN
post :)

Software engineering:

    
    
      * Ruby on Rails Developer
      * Senior iOS Mobile Developer
      * Data/Analytics Developer
    

Other:

    
    
      * Technical (html/JS-heavy) Ad Operations Specialist
      * Digital Ad Operations Specialist
      * Platform specialist
      * Content Marketing And Social Media Specialist

------
yairharel
Kollective | Bend, Oregon or Sunnyvale, California

We're developing peer-to-peer video delivery solutions for large and medium
companies. With some of the world's largest companies among our customers, we
have a market-proven solution but sill have tons of work to do! We also make
end-user enterprise applications and apps under the Kontiki brand. We're a
stable startup company, and the average age of our engineers is on the higher
side of the bell curve. Current openings:

Application Engineer Network Platform Engineer Build Engineer Systems Level
Engineer QA Engineer – Client / Server QA Engineer – Performance / Security

careers@kollective.com

------
pascr
Full-stack Software Engineer - Easel TV - Full time in Central London, UK

Easel TV's philosophy is that the television is special; it's not just another
device that's now available with a web browser, it has a unique context in our
homes. We seek to exploit that special role by delivering a relevant and
potentially personalised televisual experience from our cloud-based software-
as-a-service platform, Suggested TV. Whilst we use web technologies, the user
experience that we deliver is more like a TV channel than a web site or a
mobile app. We provide our clients with editorial tools to allow them to
control the user experience and powerful analytics to help guide those
choices. We have been around for over 5 years now however it still feels a lot
like a start-up (and in many ways it is). From a technical point of view,
there's a big roadmap of exciting and challenging work ahead of us. Our tech:
- Scala, Akka, Play Framework - Neo4J, SQL - Git, BitBucket, Jira, HipChat,
Jenkins - Cloud infrastructure on AWS and Azure

Skills & Requirements: - You have solid Java skills and some functional
programming experience, preferably with Scala. - You are a great web
developer. - You are familiar with agile development and continuous deployment
methodologies. - You have experience and the scars to prove it. - You are a
great team player. - You always feel responsible and want to deliver the best
you can. If this sounds interesting, please contact me at recruit@easeltv.com

------
kapilkale
AngelList - SF, NYC, REMOTE

Eng team is 14. We look for generalists who can do product too. Email me
directly - kapil at angel.co

[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs)

------
tannerburson
Drizly | Boston, MA | [https://drizly.com](https://drizly.com) | Full Time

We demand convenience in all facets of life, Uber with transportation or
OpenTable with reservations, the liquor store should not be different. A
Drizly delivery brings the liquor store to you in 30-60 minutes, right from
your smartphone.

We have several openings for Senior Engineers on the Backend, Frontend and
Mobile.

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/drizly](https://jobs.lever.co/drizly) or
email me tanner@drizly.com and mention Hacker News.

Mention HackerNews in your submission

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell/Whitpain), Full Time

The Wingspan Technology engineering team is responsible for a series of
document management products used in several industries, pharma in particular.
Some are SaaS and some installed on site. Conseqently, our engineering team
has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new projects we’re using
Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres.

We're looking hiring junior software engineers - New engineers will likely
start out as support engineers and be mentored by the existing team to build
skills on various parts of our stack.

www.wingspan.com

Email - gsieling@wingspan.com

------
dl8
Seven Bridges Genomics | Boston | Javascript Visualization Engineer

Seven Bridges Genomics is building the most advanced cloud computing platform
for genomics data analysis on the market. We democratize genomics by enabling
researchers anywhere to process and understand genomic data faster and more
efficiently than ever, at any scale.

We're looking for experienced javascript engineers to effectively visualize
complex data for our R&D team.

[https://jobs.jobvite.com/sevenbridges/job/o04y1fwn](https://jobs.jobvite.com/sevenbridges/job/o04y1fwn)

------
bamdadd
Manchester & London | UK| Full time | Dev/DevOps/UI Dev/Business Analyst and
more [https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-
jobs](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-jobs) ThoughtWorks EU

We are looking for passionate developers & engineers who care about software
excellence. We want people who are aware of latest trends and know how to
adopt the most appropriate technology. We're looking for people who are strong
advocates for the best engineering practices and love learning new skills.

------
psibe
SocialCode (socialcode.com) - San Francisco, CA, New York, NY, and Washington
DC - [http://socialcode.com/company/open-
positions/](http://socialcode.com/company/open-positions/)

SocialCode is a technology and insights company that manages digital
advertising for the world's leading consumer brands. We decode human
intentions and deliver actionable feedback from consumer data on platforms
like Facebook, Instagram, Twitter and Pinterest.

If you're interested, email me directly at greg.f@socialcode

------
La_Hammelmann
Smaato is hiring in Hamburg (Germany)!

Smaato is the leading global mobile RTB ad exchange (SMX) helping mobile app
developers and publishers increase ad revenues worldwide.

We have several open positions:

Data Engineer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86132203--
senior-b...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86132203--senior-big-
data-developer-f-m)

Java Developer:[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/85679240--
senior-j...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/85679240--senior-java-
developer-f-m)

Senior Systems Engineer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86400219-senior-
sy...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86400219-senior-systems-
engineer-f-m)

DevOps Engineer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86400225-devops-
en...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86400225-devops-engineer-f-m)

Sales Engineer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86436116-senior-
ma...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/86436116-senior-manager-
sales-engineering)

Check out our career page!
[https://www.smaato.com/jobs/hamburg/](https://www.smaato.com/jobs/hamburg/)

------
SendGrid
Orange, California (CA) (Orange County/OC) >> Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO) >>
Redwood City Office, CA! >> (full-time)

\---

Sending over 19 Billion emails per month. SendGrid provides unmatched
deliverability, scalability, and reliability. We deliver email on behalf of
happy customers such as: Airbnb, Foursquare, Spotify, and Uber.

\---

[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html) Software
Engineers (All Kinds!), Software Engineers in Test, Manager of Software
Engineering, Director of Quality Engineering, Sr. DevOps Engineers

\---

Challenge: You'll get the opportunity to focus on scalability challenges (we
are currently shipping around 800 million emails/day, for perspective Twitter
is doing ~550 millions tweets/day). We’re 40% higher than Twitter, and sending
20 terabytes daily. You'll also get an opportunity to work on big systems and
big data, and get into machine learning. You'll exposure to a lot of
technologies and get to work on hard problems.

\---

Toys: We've made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Kafka, Redis, Chef, Docker, Riak, Elasticsearch, , MySql,Linux,
Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\---

-Socrate Loth - Team Builder @ SendGrid.

Subject: HN Who is hiring > recruiting@sendgrid.com > if you don't see
anything that you could directly apply to.

------
daenney
Spotify • planet earth • ONSITE

We have about a 100 outstanding positions all over the globe including
recruiters, developers (iOS, Android, backend), financial controllers,
creative directors and designers, label relations, content curators, data
engineers and the list goes on and on.

See our open positions at:
[https://www.spotify.com/jobs](https://www.spotify.com/jobs)

Follow Spotifyjobs on Twitter for more:
[https://twitter.com/spotifyjobs](https://twitter.com/spotifyjobs)

------
damonm
IST Research, LLC – REMOTE (U.S) East Coast hours - Full time (US citizenship
required) www.istresearch.com

We Deliver Decision Support Innovation to the Edge – our work is focused on
providing those on the leading edge of their domain with data to support their
efforts; from counter human trafficking to information campaigns, from
community engagement to crowd sourcing, from remote monitoring to data
collection. IST operates in a true R&D environment and we apply our trade to
making a positive impact in the world. Founded in 2008, we’re growing rapidly
and are looking for high caliber talent that believes in our mission and is
passionate about using technology to solve hard problems.

TechOps- Group Mission – Data Preservation, Reliability, Security We don’t
expect a candidate to have experience with everything we use, but having a
solid technical ability is needed to succeed. Here is a general list of the
tech we play with every day:

Experience with high availability, high performance and open source
technologies Hadoop (significant distributed computing exposure is desired)
Cloud Computing (AWS) Linux & Networking Server Automation (Ansible) Broad to
Deep knowledge of some, if not all: PHP, Python, Java, Shellscripts Exposure
to ElasticSearch would also be a big plus

We are looking to fill two positions, one senior and one junior. Distributed
computing is a must for the senior position. Either of the two must be East
Coast hours. Contact - info@istresearch.com

------
Techbrunch
SRXP.com | C# / Xamarin | Onsite in Amsterdam | Full Time

ABOUT: SRXP offers an efficient and user-friendly solution to digitise expense
reporting. The tool consists of a mobile app and online portal and is
innovated continuously. We sell to large Dutch and international corporates,
such as Bugaboo, Randstad, and CheapTickets. The team consists now of 15
members and is growing quickly. Our office is situated at Amsterdam Science
Park. We offer flat hierarchy, good salary, organised lunches, and a
professional and fun team. Successes are celebrated every Friday with some
drinks.

JOB: We are looking for an experienced C# developer who is eager to start as
soon as possible at our company. We have a lot of cool features lined-up that
that we want to release quickly so we’re looking for someone who wants to work
at least 32 hours a week. Also our new designer just started, so we are also
on the verge of a complete redesign. We have just started to work with Xamarin
to release more quickly across all platforms (Android, iOS, and Windows
Phone). Other tools we work with are AWS, Git, Bitbucket, and JIRA. Our app
developers are expected to think proactively about the user-friendliness of
the apps as well. Taking initiative to introduce new features is highly
appreciated.

More info: [http://www.srxp.com/company/jobs/xamarin-
developer/](http://www.srxp.com/company/jobs/xamarin-developer/)

------
damonm
IST Research, LLC – REMOTE (U.S) East Coast hours - Full time (US citizenship
required)-www.istresearch.com

We Deliver Decision Support Innovation to the Edge – our work is focused on
providing those on the leading edge of their domain with data to support their
efforts; from counter human trafficking to information campaigns, from
community engagement to crowd sourcing, from remote monitoring to data
collection. IST operates in a true R&D environment and we apply our trade to
making a positive impact in the world. Founded in 2008, we’re growing rapidly
and are looking for high caliber talent that believes in our mission and is
passionate about using technology to solve hard problems.

TechOps- Group Mission – Data Preservation, Reliability, Security

We don’t expect a candidate to have experience with everything we use, but
having a solid technical ability is needed to succeed. Here is a general list
of the tech we play with every day:

Experience with high availability, high performance and open source
technologies; Hadoop (significant distributed computing exposure is desired);
Cloud Computing (AWS); Linux & Networking; Server Automation (Ansible); Broad
to Deep knowledge of some, if not all: PHP, Python, Java, Shellscripts;
Exposure to ElasticSearch would also be a big plus

We are looking to fill two positions, one senior and one junior. Distributed
computing is a must for the senior position. Either of the two must be East
Coast hours. Contact - info@istresearch.com

------
psarmien
Full Stack Developer @ J.Crew 770 Broadway New York, NY 10003 (ONSITE) We are
looking for a Full Stack Developer who is eager to work on some of the best
work of his/her life. This position will focus on the User Interface portion
of the stack, but the ideal candidate should also have a monstrous appetite to
learn and work on every aspect of software development. Tasks will include
researching new techniques/frameworks, building new APIs/standalone apps,
brainstorming creative solutions to tough technical problems, and automating
deployments. Responsibilities: - Working with the product team to design,
build, and deploy user interfaces - Improving and adding features to existing
applications - Troubleshooting client issues - Maintaining a robust test-suite
Must Have: - Bachelor's degree in Computer Science (or a related field Math,
engineering, etc.) - Experience with nodejs - Experience with cross browser
development and with at least one Javascript framework (Backbone, Angular,
etc) - Experience building applications on REST APIs - Excellent communication
skills (written and verbal) - You should also be organized, an independent
thinker, and a good team player Nice to have: - Experience in a functional
language (Clojure, Scala, Haskell) - Familiarity with technologies like git,
lodash, jquery, require, react, promises, etc. Contact: megan.layton@jcrew.com

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy - energysavvy.com Onsite | Seattle & Boston

We are hiring multiple engineering and client engagement positions to build
energy efficiency software for the utility industry.

Free lunch, collaborative environment & dinosaurs!

Especially focused on Senior Engineers & DevOps, see job descriptions here:

Senior Dev: [http://bit.ly/1FJccxg](http://bit.ly/1FJccxg) DevOps:
[http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys](http://bit.ly/1KUl6Ys)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
damonm
IST Research, LLC – REMOTE (U.S) East Coast hours - Full time (US citizenship
required)-www.istresearch.com

We Deliver Decision Support Innovation to the Edge – our work is focused on
providing those on the leading edge of their domain with data to support their
efforts; from counter human trafficking to information campaigns, from
community engagement to crowd sourcing, from remote monitoring to data
collection. IST operates in a true R&D environment and we apply our trade to
making a positive impact in the world. Founded in 2008, we’re growing rapidly
and are looking for high caliber talent that believes in our mission and is
passionate about using technology to solve hard problems.

TechOps-

Group Mission – Data Preservation, Reliability, Security

We don’t expect a candidate to have experience with everything we use, but
having a solid technical ability is needed to succeed. Here is a general list
of the tech we play with every day:

Experience with high availability, high performance and open source
technologies; Hadoop (significant distributed computing exposure is desired);
Cloud Computing (AWS); Linux & Networking; Server Automation (Ansible); Broad
to Deep knowledge of some, if not all: PHP, Python, Java, Shellscripts;
Exposure to ElasticSearch would also be a big plus

We are looking to fill two positions, one senior and one junior. Distributed
computing is a must for the senior position. Either of the two must be East
Coast hours. Contact - info@istresearch.com

------
LessAnimations
InnoviMobile | Millburn NJ (Remote possible) | Freelance can easily lead to
full time (on Site) |

InnoviMobile is a boutique mobile development company based in central New
Jersey. Our clients rely on us to create enterprise apps in healthcare,
hospitality, business services, and other industries. We help our customers
with not only development but mobile strategy and consulting to help them
harness the power of mobility for their employees and partners.

As a boutique firm you can expect a fun work environment without the hassle of
being a contractor, dealing with company politics, or being ruled by HR. We
only care about serving our customers and we have fun doing it.

Job Description \- Develop enterprise Android apps using Android Studio or
Eclipse \- Interface with client product and project managers \- Help create
requirements documents and participate in project planning \- Keep up to date
on latest mobile and wearable app technology \- Willing to learn new tools and
technologies as needed Qualifications \- Live and breathe mobile. You are
really immersed and engaged in the mobile industry, follow latest developments
in mobile platforms. \- 1 year experience with development Android apps

------
samcarr
Lumi | London, UK (Farringdon) | ONSITE | Full-time
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Lumi is a personalised news reader. We learn your interests automatically from
the get go and recommend you articles that we think you'll love. Lumi was
created by the founders of Last.fm.

We are looking for an experienced Android developer to join our small team to
continue work on our app. Flexibility is important however: you should be a
polyglot software developer able to learn new things and work in new areas.
The server side should not be a mystery to you and we'd expect you to have had
experience in a number of programming languages. iOS experience and interest,
as well as a strong sense for UX are big plus points.

We pay competitively, so don't let a fear of 'startup salary' put you off
applying - get in touch and find out if that's going to be an issue for you.

To apply, either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if
you'd like to chat first (details in my profile)

The Lumi app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi)
Job spec: [https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-
developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-developer)

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time - Software Engineer,
Senior Software Engineer

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): As a developer you’ll help us
architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary services.
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_engineer)

Senior Software Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote) As a senior developer you’ll
help us architect, build and maintain our main codebase as well as ancillary
services. You’ll recommend and implement system-wide improvements, new
technologies, and contribute to our technological direction.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_software_engineer)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

------
mapleoin
London, United Kingdom | ONSITE | Osper -
[https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers. Our tech stack
is mostly python and postgresql on the backend and Cordova for the smartphone
app.

We're also looking to fill quite a few non-engineering roles at the moment:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.

I'm a backend developer at Osper and it's awesome. Feel free to contact me
with any questions.

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX | archerdx.com/company/careers | Boulder, CO

ArcherDX's next-generation sequencing assays based on Anchored Multiplexed PCR
(AMP™) generate a highly enriched library of gene targets of interest for
downstream genomic sequencing. Complemented by proprietary software and
readily accessible reports, our technology enables dramatic enhancement in
mutation detection speed as well as complex mutation identification and
discovery.

* DevOps Engineer: Manage and drive operational systems, requirements, and tool sets, take better control of our existing systems and infrastructure and provide expertise in automating our build, upgrade, and deployment processes. [http://archerdx.com/company/careers/devops-engineer-adx037](http://archerdx.com/company/careers/devops-engineer-adx037)

* Bioinformatics Software Developer: Build bioinformatics tools for calling genotypes in Next-Generation Sequencing data (SNP/INDEL calling, CNV, Haplotyping, RNA Differential Expression) and develop new software tools as needed to meet project and company goals. [http://archerdx.com/company/careers/bioinformatics-software-...](http://archerdx.com/company/careers/bioinformatics-software-developer-adx035)

The company is a couple of years old, with 50 or 60 people working at our
Boulder office (about 20 of which are on the software team). Great group of
motivated people, kegerator, pool table, Rocky Mountains, all that jazz. Come
work with us!

------
JackC
Harvard Library Innovation Lab, Harvard Law School | Cambridge/Boston, MA |
Full-time | Onsite

The Harvard Library Innovation Lab is seeking a devops engineer. We're a small
startup shop embedded in the world's largest academic law library, with strong
institutional backing to work on high-impact projects. Current projects
include a forkable open textbook platform, a linkrot preservation tool in use
by 40% of American law schools and 10% of state courts, a project to scan 40
million pages of American caselaw and build great research tools around them,
and a distributed encrypted archive for high-value historical materials. We
also have strong ties to the Berkman Center for Internet and Society and
occasional cross-over with their projects and events. Activist coders welcome
-- it's a great opportunity to make an impact.

NYTimes coverage from last week of one of our projects:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/us/harvard-law-library-
sac...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/us/harvard-law-library-sacrifices-a-
trove-for-the-sake-of-a-free-database.html)

Job info: [http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/blog/2015/10/20/hiring-
dev...](http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/blog/2015/10/20/hiring-devops-
energy-wanted/)

~~~
bohnej
That blog post and job description vary a lot, especially the skills and
qualifications section.

------
pcennui
Genesys Telecommunications|Greater Boston Area|Some ONSITE

We provide contact center solutions to businesses of almost every size. We are
currently seeking a full-time Principal Security engineer to join our Cloud
Security & Compliance team. We are also looking for a contractor/consultant
with experience in Business Continuity Management.

In this role, you will advocate & evangelize security to developers, sales
teams, product managers, leadership, operations personnel, as well as
customers. You will teach, train, consult, advise, design, devise, and build
based on the best practice, tools, and thoughts in InfoSec. You will be a
member of a team that works closely together to support a global organization
that is leading its field. A team that cares passionately about security and
sees InfoSec as an enabler to business, not an obstacle. Your novel approach
to established problems is welcome and actively debated. Your experience is
valued and your opinion makes a difference. We offer good compensation, an
excellent remote working environment and a generous PTO program. If this
sounds good to you, please apply:

careers.genesys.com

What we want you to do: • Vulnerability Management • Intrusion
Detection/Prevention • Architectural Review • Support on-going Audits • Good
security sense • Curiosity & passion for InfoSec

What you need: • Strong communications skills in English • Be able to pass a
BCI • Wide infosec experience • Technical Depth in a few areas.

------
tonyatthebeach
Invincea Labs | Arlington, VA / REMOTE / INTERNS | Multiple Positions
[https://www.invincea.com/employment/employment-invincea-
labs...](https://www.invincea.com/employment/employment-invincea-labs/)

Invincea Labs is a cyber-technology research and development organization
based in Arlington, VA and is looking for talented technology professionals to
join our exceptional team of researchers working on today’s and tomorrow’s
toughest challenges.

Must be a US Citizen.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s

------
annamroe
TransferWise | London, UK. Tallinn, Estonia. Cherkasy, Ukraine | Onsite |
Product Engineers

Are you up to building a modern international financial institution from the
ground up, but better than any of the existing global banks? We are looking
for a number of Product Engineers to join our London office. As a Full Stack
Product Engineer you will have solid experience with the full stack of web
technologies. You will be hands on within the technology and working towards
making our product the best that it can be by solving the challenges that we
face. However our flat organisational structure means you'll be someone who is
unconcerned with titles and hierarchy. What really excites you is problem
solving and delivering innovative technology and products that create happy
customers.

As part of the Product-Engineering team, you'll be making sure that the user
journey is as precise and delightful as it can be. You'll join a great team
that is customer focussed to it’s core.

Product engineers only

Here at TransferWise we don’t hire coders, who pick up tickets from a backlog
and push code to production.

We hire engineers that empathise with our customers problems, develop
solutions and measure results. We’re proud of engineering team - it's built an
incredible product that’s changing the world. They operate autonomously within
their teams, focussing relentlessly on our customers.

For more information please feel free to contact anna.roe@transferwise.com

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) San Francisco (SOMA), CA

We’re looking for Experienced / Senior Software Engineers (H1B Okay).

The salary range will be $126K - $175K. We offer equity packages, full
medical/dental, 401k, and free lunch, among other benefits.

Over 45,000 customers use TINT to power their social media displays and help
us generate $380k MRR. We are proudly profitable, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line. An engineer who
would mesh well with our team is entrepreneurial, embraces change, and isn’t
afraid to work on projects that would normally be considered out of the scope
of engineering. We value an engineer that cannot only code well, but also has
a vested interest in making cross team contributions. We pair everyday, and
every Friday we work on hack projects that we think will push the business
forward. Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

Some upcoming projects include building a content scheduling system that will
be the market leader for outdoor digital displays, creating new themes and
visualizations for dynamic content, and scaling out an API to reach thousands
of large brands and their millions of customers.

To learn more: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
alexpritchett
Upswing | Austin, TX | ONSITE

Upswing is looking for a Backend Software Engineer with experience in object-
oriented programming and SQL. We've grown 5x over the past 2 years, and are
looking for a sharp mind to join our tech team. Fun environment, great
benefits, and lots of career opportunities!

[https://angel.co/upswing/jobs/94821-backend-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/upswing/jobs/94821-backend-software-
engineer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 3/6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We keep a group of trainees contributing on research projects and prototyping
things we are curious about. Most of our staff are former trainees and this is
our preferred way to find people that fit our mindset. If you are passionate
about open-source aka free software and like one of our topics below, get in
touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Prototype JavaScript Unhosted Social Network
       - Help on our Python Big Data, Machine Learning Platform
       - Help porting the Babel routing protocol to Rina
       - Extend our HTML5 Web Component Framework
       - Upgrade our Web App Store / Add Some JavaScript Apps
       - Explore Our Prototype of An Decentralized Web Cloud
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from all over the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating open source software since 2001. Our work is split
between client and research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS
(Cloud Hosting), Wendelin (Big Data platform) and OfficeJS (HTML5 offline
applications) being our main solutions around which we provide services. We
all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have no meetings =
we hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
rajjalan
Device42 - West Haven, CT | ONSITE |
[http://www.device42.com](http://www.device42.com)

#About Device42: Device42 software is a single source of truth for IT
Infrastructure Management. With Device42, IT teams can see all their data in
one place - their servers, IT assets, IP addresses, software, services, server
& app dependencies and passwords. We are an agile team that likes to move fast
and produce results. Come join us to make life easier for system, network and
devops engineers and IT Managers.

#Position 1: DevOps Evangelist Device42 is looking to hire its first DevOps
Evangelist who will take the reins and help explain the value of our software
to the DevOps community. We need someone who has a passion for helping system
engineers and developers do more master. Someone with experience in DevOps,
continuous integration, system administration. You can come to this position
from a web-developer/application-building perspective, or an ops/sys admin
perspective.

Details: [http://www.device42.com/jobs/devops-
evangelist/](http://www.device42.com/jobs/devops-evangelist/)

#Position 2: Pre-sales and support Engineer We need someone who is an
experience network, system or devops engg. and explain our software to fellow
sysadmins and engineers. The position also requires support role for the
software.

Please send us a note to <my hn username>@device42.com or to
jobs@device42.com.

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine. We are looking for both experienced backend and
frontend engineers.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
martingordon
Custora (YC W11) - [http://www.custora.com](http://www.custora.com) \- New
York, NY - Engineering and Data Science

Marketing used to be an exercise in one-to-many communication: billboards,
magazine ads, and - more recently - having a powerful social media presence.
At Custora, we’re helping to turn this model on its head, using mountains of
data to help our customers direct the right campaigns to the right users
rather than blasting the same message to the largest audience possible.

We're growing quickly and looking to fill positions from Front-End Engineering
to Data Science. We're analyzing data for well over 500,000,000 end customers,
and this number is growing fast. We're building a marketing experimentation
platform that's usable by entire marketing teams and we need your help to
build new statistical models, to build the infrastructure to run those models,
and to develop creative and intuitive ways of presenting our findings to our
users.

We code in Rails, Angular, and Couscous, our distributed computation framework
that runs statistical models with R and Spark.

Our job postings are at
[https://www.custora.com/careers](https://www.custora.com/careers). I'm more
than happy to answer any questions and tell you more about us, so feel free to
reach out to me at martin@custora.com.

------
rhin0
Perfect Sense Digital | Reston, VA

We have built our own open source Java CMS -
[https://github.com/perfectsense/brightspot-
cms](https://github.com/perfectsense/brightspot-cms)

Using our platform, we build websites and applications for some big names.
Full client list here: [http://www.perfectsensedigital.com/our-
work/](http://www.perfectsensedigital.com/our-work/)

Company is growing, and needs Developers and DevOps.

------
kayaktalent
KAYAK-Cambridge, MA and Berlin Germany, Full time, onsite

KAYAK is a team of amazing problem solvers, mostly engineers (in a brand new
funky office in Cambridge, MA), working to create the world's simplest set of
travel planning tools. We hire based on two criteria: 1) Horsepower 2.) Fun
Factor. We like diversity of all types. We're creating the best of Boston team
of entrepreneurs, architects, UI designers and engineers.

-Web UI: KAYAK is looking for smart, enthusiastic web developers to take our industry-leading website to the next level. Expert in Javascript, CSS, HTML and JS framework. [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator) [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator)

-Full Stack Python Engineer: Structure and Integrate data from different marketing sources like google adwords, facebook, yahoo Gemini, Implementation of data visualization, Collaborate with marketing team to provide helpful tools, Stay up-to-date with latest programmatic marketing evolutions Build prototypes to prove out concepts. Expert in Python,Experience with SQL and NoSQL and Django [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8rR1fwb&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8rR1fwb&s=Y-combinator) [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=otFv1fwo&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=otFv1fwo&s=Y-combinator)

See more at www.kayak.com/careers

~~~
_alexander_
Hello. Are these positions only for German and USA candidates?

------
talentkayak
KAYAK-Cambridge, MA and Berlin Germany, Full time, onsite

KAYAK is a team of amazing problem solvers, mostly engineers (in a brand new
funky office in Cambridge, MA), working to create the world's simplest set of
travel planning tools. We hire based on two criteria: 1) Horsepower 2.) Fun
Factor. We like diversity of all types. We're creating the best of Boston team
of entrepreneurs, architects, UI designers and engineers.

-Web UI: KAYAK is looking for smart, enthusiastic web developers to take our industry-leading website to the next level. Expert in Javascript, CSS, HTML and JS framework. [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator) [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o7lz1fwM&s=Y-combinator)

-Full Stack Python Engineer: Structure and Integrate data from different marketing sources like google adwords, facebook, yahoo Gemini, Implementation of data visualization, Collaborate with marketing team to provide helpful tools, Stay up-to-date with latest programmatic marketing evolutions Build prototypes to prove out concepts. Expert in Python,Experience with SQL and NoSQL and Django [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8rR1fwb&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o8rR1fwb&s=Y-combinator) [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=otFv1fwo&s=Y-combinator](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=otFv1fwo&s=Y-combinator)

See more at www.kayak.com/careers

------
Proj_Applecart
Applecart | New York, NY | Full-time Onsite

Applecart is a technology start-up that deploys proprietary social graph
technology to enable its clients to run smarter national and statewide
political, issue-based advocacy, nonprofit, and corporate campaigns. Part
high-level political consulting firm, part data-driven R+D lab, Applecart
develops innovative technical solutions custom-built to solve the most
significant problems facing American national and statewide campaign efforts,
national advocacy organizations, and corporations. Applecart is perhaps best
known for creating the largest voter turnout increase in U.S. history. Our
roots are in politics, where we have tested and honed our methodologies at the
largest scales possible. Applecart brings the urgency, efficiency, and
ingenuity of a political campaign to campaigns and large corporate and
nonprofit organizations alike.

Applecart’s work has been featured by The Colbert Report, CNN, The Washington
Post, The Associated Press, USA Today, The Huffington Post, among other
prominent news outlets.

We are hiring for various positions in NYC. We are currently looking for
candidates to fill the following roles: Junior Python Engineer, Hadoop
Developer, Data Scientist, Senior Data Scientist, Senior Python Engineer,
System Administrator, and Python QA Engineer.

For more information, or to apply, please visit
[https://applecart.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&por...](https://applecart.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&portalID=47822)

------
ITB
Graphiq.com | Santa Barbara, CA

What are we up to: We are building the deepest, broadest, baddest knowledge
graph on the planet. We have billions of entities, hundreds of billions of
facts, an amazing presentation layer, and a growing distribution network of
top tier publishers. Everyone needs knowledge (we have close to 200M citations
a month), and we’re here to satisfy that need.

What’s next: we’ve built an amazing product architecture that leverages our
expansive knowledge graph. The next step is to become a dominant force in the
growing knowledge industry. I'd love to talk to anyone working or interested
in this exciting space. Unsolicited outreach is strongly encouraged! (ivan
-at- graphiq.com)

About the team: The challenge of scaling human organizations is not unlike the
task of scaling a technology stack. Just as large monolithic software
applications tend to become ineffective and fail, a highly scalable
engineering organization can't be dependent on hierarchy. Developers,
designers, and data analysts can form small, cross-functional, mission-
oriented teams that are able to operate decoupled of one another (Bezo's 2PT).
Besides yielding more effective results, this distributed systems approach to
human organizations promotes a happier, more harmonious engineering culture.

[https://www.graphiq.com](https://www.graphiq.com)

------
davidjetpack
Jetpack Workflow -
[https://jetpackworkflow.com/](https://jetpackworkflow.com/) \- Pittsburgh, PA
(Onsite Preferred, Remote Option)

About: We're an early stage startup. Launched less than 1 year ago and have
hundreds of paying customers. We aim to be the single location to manage all
recurring client work and client collaboration (project management is build
for service sprints and product companies, CRM is for salespeople, we aim to
the #1 recurring client management app).

You'll be joining a core team of 3. Comp. Salary, high equity.

Seeking: Sr. Full Stack Dev (ruby / Rails,Javascript,Postgres) to help drive
our roadmap forward. Leadership roles open as well (Dir. of Eng, CTO
potential)

Why Jetpack: Get on the ground floor of a proven, early stage startup company.
We're closing out a round of funding to build out the product team... will you
be the one to lead it? Ideally, we're looking for someone who feels
comfortable coding 90-95% of the time, but also reviewing the product roadmap,
leading product huddles, and working with the CEO on the company direction.
Role provides a lot of flexibility, freedom, and creativity. You're on the
ground floor, prepare for the highs and lows of startup life, but be rewarded
for coming on early.

No need to go through a hiring portal, send me your angellist, linkedin,
stackoverflow, any public facing apps/sites, or your github profile :)

Email: david (at) jetpackworkflow.com

------
cmpaul
HelloSign | San Francisco | React & Symfony PHP | YC11

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/88292](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/88292)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/94411](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/94411)

\- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005)

HelloSign has seen tremendous growth over the past two years, primarily
through word-of-mouth, and we are now focusing on building out an API that
enables anyone to integrate eSignatures directly into their own website. We
are funded by some of the top investors in the valley, including Y Combinator,
Greylock, Google Ventures, and US Venture Partners. Our goal is simply to be
the way people sign documents everywhere.

We are centrally located in downtown San Francisco by Union Square. Currently
at 40 employees, we are growing the company deliberately, with an eye towards
maintaining a culture that values lifestyle, fun, and continuous improvement
(we were recently awarded the Hirepalooza Culture Award for Lifestyle in early
2015!).

Be sure to check us out on Glassdoor too.

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 | Los Angeles, CA (Marina del Rey)

At Twenty20, we believe that authenticity matters. Almost 2 billion photos are
uploaded to the internet each day, but brands, marketers, advertisers, and
other creators are still shackled by the ancient inventory of traditional,
staged, boring stock photography. Twenty20 is changing that. Our team's
mission is to provide access to the most authentic imagery on Earth.

With a growing community of over a quarter-million photographers, and
customers like Google, Uber, Viacom, and Birchbox, to name a few, we're on a
mission to change the world of stock photography forever.

Want to know how we operate as a team? We are guided by our mission and
steered by metrics. We focus on the one thing that matters today. Along with a
strong bias for speed and learning, we strive for excellence and elegance. We
believe in being open and honest with one another. We believe in obsessing
over our users, not our competitors. We are a perpetual work in progress.

We have openings for fullstack software engineers (Ruby experience a plus) as
well as openings on our mobile team.

We're also hiring some non-technical people! Operations/finance, product
management, design, and account managers.

Our job board is here:
[http://www.twenty20.com/jobs](http://www.twenty20.com/jobs)

You can also email me (our lead recruiter) at john[at]twenty20[dot]com :)

------
ahariri
Vitagene • Denver, Las Vegas • Full Time • ONSITE

Vitagene is a healthcare tech startup that focuses on disrupting the $30B
supplement market. We leverage big data from genetics, lab results ,
lifestyle, and wearable devices to personalize and deliver a solution to your
doorstep.

Functions • Technical lead for a team of software engineers & research
scientists • Ownership of the application design process, including needs and
requirements analysis for new systems • Make strong architecture decisions
that contribute to maintainable systems • Adapt to rapidly evolving
requirements and changing priorities and drive the team accordingly • Actively
contribute to the code base; up to 50% of this position involves coding •
Integrate support for algorithmic recommendations Qualifications • 6+ years of
PHP, Python, Perl, or other Web development languages – PHP preferred • SQL or
NoSQL technologies (MySQL, Mongo, ElasticSearch, CouchDB, Cassandra, Hadoop,
etc.) – Mongo preferred • Knowledge of SOAP and RESTful interfaces & Extensive
use of JSON or other data-interchange formats • Expert in at least one
compiled language (C, C++, Java) • Excellent understanding of how internet and
Web technologies work • Linux operating systems • Excellent problem solving,
critical thinking, and communication skills • Self-motivated, self directed,
detail-oriented and organized • Track record of building, large-scale web
applications and service • Experience in agile development & test driven
development methodology • Django + Python + MongoDB • AWS + Linux • HIPAA
knowledge or comparable security & privacy experience

~~~
ahariri
Email: jobs@myvitagene.com

------
twistedpair
MC10 | www.mc10inc.com | Lexington (Boston), MA | Software Engineers

## Senior Backend Engineer \- [http://www.mc10inc.com/sr-software-engineer-
full-stack/](http://www.mc10inc.com/sr-software-engineer-full-stack/) \-
Scala/Java, Cassandra, Spark, Redis, AMQP, AWS, Play!

## Senior Big Data/Scalability Engineer \- [http://www.mc10inc.com/senior-big-
data-architectengineer/](http://www.mc10inc.com/senior-big-data-
architectengineer/) \- Python, ML, Spark or Hadoop, Cassandra or similar,
Algorithms

Looking for ONSITE FTE's

MC10 makes conformal electronics you can stick to someone for days at a time
and have it beam a plethora of vital statistics to the cloud for analysis.
We've made great progress in the last year and are gearing up for a big launch
next year. We need more software peeps to help expand the features of MC10's
cloud infrastructure and product offerings.

We just moved into a vast new office space as we continue to expand. Enjoy the
climbing wall, 2 onsite gyms, ping pong table, and hoops, the free snacks and
stocked kitchen, the nightly catered dinner, and the many trails and green
ways adjacent to our office. Easily ride to work on the MinuteMan greenway
from Cambridge as it's only 100m from the office.

If interested please email careers@mc10inc.com!

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Frontend Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). We're
lucky to have had a lot of success bringing together exceptional people in
design, machine learning/AI and engineering, and we're now focussed on finding
our first dedicated frontend engineer. You’ll be responsible for owning the
frontend code and helping shape how frontend is built, from working with
designers through to integrating with the backend. You’ll also be responsible
for evangelising the latest frontend technologies and techniques and bringing
them into Thread where appropriate. We want to work with someone who is
entrepreneurial, ambitious, has broad, cross-discipline interests, is product-
focused and exceptionally good at what they do.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
josephearl
Lenio | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Lenio's core product lets you micro-donate as you spend through your bank or
credit card provider. You choose the charities you're interested in, a monthly
limit and how donations should be triggered. We calculate and take donations
in micro-amounts as you spend.

Some of the challenges involve: rich transaction processing and analytics at
the largest scales (we work with financial service providers that serve
multiple banks), top-grade security, data-mining and analytics for key
spending and donation insights and rich content delivery.

We're looking for a lead developer (Java/Scala, front end experience), a
dev/sys-ops lead (PCI experience a major plus), a number of senior
backend/full-stack developers and a senior front-end developer (NodeJS,
Angular or React experience a plus).

We use Java (and a little Scala), NodeJS, ES 6, Docker, Kubernetes,
Elasticsearch, AWS & Heroku for internal infrastructure, HipChat and Hubot for
ChatOps all linked up with NewRelic, PagerDuty and StatusPage.io. We believe
strongly in clean code, automation, continuous delivery, and infrastructure-
as-code.

We offer competitive salaries, options, full private health-care, £1000 annual
training budget for conferences and courses and from January an employer
matched pension scheme.

CVs/Resumes, GitHubs or questions: joseph@lenioapp.com (CTO)

A little more info: www.lenioapp.com

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here :
[http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

------
team_op
Oye Paisa | ONSITE | Full-time | Bengaluru, India

Senior Full Stack Engineer

We are building a web platform for making savings easy in India. We are on a
mission to make financial services accessible to all of India.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining the web
application. You will also be recruiting and leading engineers to the
application.

We are currently using Rails, PHP and Angular JS as the tech stack on Google
Cloud. You are free to take your own technological decisions going forward.

Technical Skills:

* Strong programming ability in web programming * Mobile Development a plus * Experience in Rails and Angular JS * Comfortable with the Unix shell * Knowledge and competence with Git Version Control * Strong urges to automate stuff everything from deployment to code

Nontechnical Skills:

* Good communication abilities in English * Good understanding of Lean Startup and Design Thinking * Empathy and Understanding for the User * Able to deliver good results quickly, in a fast-paced environment. * Passion about constructing a system from the ground up, to be used by large numbers of people * Resourcefulness to find solutions and workarounds when no apparent once exist. Get work done by any means necessary * Willingness to take complete ownership over your project

Please contact us at hello at oyepaisa.com with a recent CV, code sample and
code repo if applicable.

------
birdmanjeremy
Jun Group | New York, NY | Orange County, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Our name means truth, and our culture is all about openness and honesty. This
is a place where individuals are heard, diverse perspectives are encouraged,
and the CEO makes time to take everyone to lunch, one and two at a time. It’s
a place where we ask every developer to spend part of their time going beyond
our strategy, to show us their own.

When you work here you develop on the national stage, reaching tens of
millions of users around the world, thousands of times a second, every day.
Our technology is integrated into the world’s most popular apps and sites. Our
clients are household names: Coke, Samsung, Chevy, Activision, McDonald's,
Kraft, etc. We were rated #54 on Crain’s Best 100 Places to Work in NYC.

Senior Software Developer, Android. Work on our native SDKs that are installed
on millions of devices around the world. Compensation $200k+

Senior Software Developer, Server Side Technologies. We use Ruby (JRuby on
Rails) or Scala (Play Framework). Compensation $200k+

More information about these positions can be found on our careers page, here:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/jungroup?sid=68](https://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/jungroup?sid=68)

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & iOS |
[http://www.picmonic.com/](http://www.picmonic.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

At Picmonic we're working on building the worlds most unique next-generation
e-learning platform using Angular, Laravel and all the latest in web
technologies with a kick-ass team of developers in the heart of Tempe, AZ.

Our team of creative wizards use crazy cartoons and weird stories to teach the
future doctors and nurses of the world all the super-complicated stuff that
they need to know. And us developers are building the platform to bring these
Picmonics to the world. Just recently funded by M2 ventures, we're re-
inventing the entire concept of higher education and we are looking for world-
class developers to join us as we grow the team.

If you need somebody to tell you what to do every minute of every day, don't
bother applying. But if you love a fun, fast-paced, collaborative development
environment where you get to make real decisions on product development and
ship code every day send us your resume and tell us something cool about
yourself.

Our job page is
[http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/](http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/)
Or email me at leon.klepfish [at] picmonic.com

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Senior Software Engineer or Data Scientist - 5-10
FTEs - [http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
a year ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M
in funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including
Lowercase Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer
Ventures, and Eniac Ventures. Our platform now has over 1M jobs across
virtually every industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re
planning to expand further later this year.

We’re looking for a hungry, analytical Software Engineer to help us continue
to move quickly and scale engineering operations. You should be comfortable in
all parts of the stack, from writing CSS to querying databases to managing
instances.

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Job search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel and Periscope for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Send over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp.com

------
vt102
Scripps Networks | Mid and Senior Level AWS/DevOps-oriented Operations
Engineers/SysAdmins | Knoxville, TN | Full time, ONSITE

Scripps Networks is the international company behind HGTV, Food Network, DIY
Network, Cooking Channel, the Travel Channel, Great American Country, and
more!

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-
company/](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/our-company/)

[http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-
sn...](http://www.scrippsnetworksinteractive.com/careers/life-at-sni/)

We are looking for a mid-level and a senior-level Linux operations
engineer/systems administrator with AWS experience and DevOps knowledge.

You, as the ideal candidate, have a strong aversion to manual work and avoided
it in the past by automating using AWS, scripting, and tools such as jenkins.
You have perhaps had full time gigs as a programmer, or have described
yourself as a "full stack" developer. You track DevOps trends and buy into the
culture. You have been motivated enough to learn things that weren't required
by a previous employer. You are now looking for a "web scale" DevOps position!

Mid level: [https://goo.gl/HymGYW](https://goo.gl/HymGYW)

Senior level: [https://goo.gl/DIbqsG](https://goo.gl/DIbqsG)

------
parkaboy
NeoSensory, Inc. | Houston, TX | Full Time | ONSITE | Industrial Designer

[http://neosensory.com](http://neosensory.com)

NeoSensory develops "high-throughput" sensory substitution/addition
("augmentation") wearables. An overview of our technology can be seen in co-
founder Dr. David Eagleman's TED talk from this past year:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_se...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_se..).

We're hiring for a full time ONSITE Industrial Design position in Houston, TX.
If you like delicious food, amazing local beer, and have a passion for
neuroscience and cyberpunk, this company is for you!

Are you an injection-molding connoisseur? Do you have a keen eye for how
things should be enclosed in other things so as to provide an enjoyable user
experience and look good, too? We’re on the hunt for an Industrial Designer to
help with:

\- Enclosure design for various components related to our current wearable
technology

\- Leading product development for future form-factors based on our underlying
architecture

You should have a strong foundation in SolidWorks or other relevant CAD
applications. Prior experience with haptics a plus. Because the company is in
its earlier stages, the position will have a fair amount of autonomy,
flexibility, and creative input in shaping the company.

If interested or have questions, drop us a line! novich@neosensory.com

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | Washington, DC, Berlin & Shanghai | Full Time | ONSITE

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think software to run the Myanmar elections or DevOps for the
biggest electronics manufacturer in the world.

We're hiring for multiple positions (developers, designers, strategists,
sales, operations... See all at
[https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](https://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs)) but
are especially interested in recruiting a team leader in Washington, DC
([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/team-leader/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/team-
leader/)) and business development or sales folks in Shanghai or DC
([https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)).

You'll work directly with me (founder) to grow our US and Asia teams and get
sh*t done.

You can shoot me an email directly at ronan@wiredcraft.com or pay us a visit
at [http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knack.com/jobs](http://knack.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Front-end
Designers & Systems Engineers

Knack ([http://knack.com](http://knack.com)) is a database PaaS that makes it
easy for anyone to build online database apps.

We're looking for a front-end lead to drive the the user experience and craft
a comprehensive platform for rendering elegantly usable web applications with
multiple themes on multiple devices.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help us make a giant leap in speed,
security, & reliability.

About Knack: we're building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We have a unique culture that will be an awesome fit for the
right person:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. This translates into influencing our team and product beyond any specific job description.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: we're a fully remote team. We trust each other to execute and perform so we can work how and where we want to.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite

We’re continuing to grow our engineering team across all disciplines. We have
open roles for DevOps Engineers, Front End Engineers (JavaScript/Backbone),
Backend Engineers (Python), Data Engineers (Spark, MySQL), QA Automation
Engineers, and a Lead Scala Developer.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're reaching over 700 million people and are serving billions of
impressions every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton
of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board.

And... you’d get to work in our new office
[[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
leeann
Groupon | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Relocation and Visa Support

Groupon’s mobile team is growing. As part of Groupon, you will get to work on
a product that touches hundreds of millions of people, create billions in
revenue, and has positioned us as the foremost player in mobile commerce
worldwide. You will work on meaningful and fulfilling projects with awesome
team members to creatively help us solve real-time challenges. Exciting times
ahead!

Android Dev:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oa9U1fwY](https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oa9U1fwY)
Android Mgr:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oE011fwq](https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oE011fwq)
iOS Dev:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oFzV1fwU](https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/oFzV1fwU)
iOS Mgr:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/onJY1fwP](https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/onJY1fwP)
Mobile Release Engr:
[https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/obne1fwx](https://jobs.groupon.com/jobs/obne1fwx)

Apply online or send a resume to doglivie@groupon.com

------
cstrasen
medigo.com - Berlin - onsite - visa help

    
    
      Front End (JS,polymer) -> desc: http://goo.gl/OI2Qvg
      Full Stack (JS,PHP,GO/python,solr,docker) -> desc: http://goo.gl/JKLFGh
      BI Dev -> (python/GO, ETL, postgres) -> desc: http://goo.gl/IGieWx
    

We are 55 ppl, 5% German ;) series A, good traction, trying to play our part
in fixing healthcare - world wide. Currently evolving our tech towards
webcomponents and public APIs.

features:

    
    
      hackathons
      docker dev pipeline
      bunch of own slack integration
      own OSS GO/angular build viz. dashboard
      learning culture
    

We have the essential office pug but take our goals absolutely serious. We see
enjoying ourselves, partying and salsa
[https://goo.gl/k9ewQn](https://goo.gl/k9ewQn) on our 100sqm hipster terrace
is a strategic asset. For more esoteric buzzwords you can check out our values
[https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values)
Contact jobs@medigo.com and we can chat. Or just drop by for coffee, I'll give
you the tour and we talk tech/startups. Cheers and make the best impact with
your choices.

Christoph & the MEDIGO team

------
noelh
Emerging player tracking data is transforming the sports experience, and
Second Spectrum is at the forefront of this revolution. We have trained
machines to understand sports at the highest professional level. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics solutions for the entire sports
industry. Currently we serve 13 NBA teams, and have media partnerships with
ESPN and FOX, among others. We are also developing products across several
other professional sports, including football, soccer, and baseball. Our
investors and Board Members include David Hornik, partner at August Capital,
Mark Stevens, a former partner at Sequoia Capital and board member of NVIDIA,
and others.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, in areas such as: -Full-
stack -UI/UX -Dev-ops -Machine learning -Computer vision

The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed
but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the semantic layer that
understands the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python,
and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to these roles, we are also looking for experienced mobile
developers to help build out our initial mobile apps on iOS and Android as we
start to develop software directly for consumers.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

~~~
latch
Second Spectrum's Shanghai office is also looking for full stack, frontend and
backend engineers as well as devops and a compositor/rotoscope lead artist.

Sponsorship is possible, but only for exceptional candidates.

You can email the Shanghai team directly: shanghaiwork@secondspectrum.com

------
jevanish
[http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | San Francisco | Full
Time | On Site

## Looking for: Tech Lead

Lighthouse helps people managers with the essential soft skills needed to
lead, motivate, and retain their teams. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. We're changing
that by helping managers with the fundamentals of good management.

We're bootstrapped, profitable, and growing. Looking to transition from
offshore development to someone we can work with locally to move fast and
build a great product.

If you're looking for the chance to be a player/coach to build an awesome
product and grow a team with the processes and systems you feel are best, this
is a big opportunity, with the equity/upside to match.

## Tech stack includes: Rails, Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery,
Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

Full Description at: [http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/getlighthouse/come-
work-wi...](http://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/getlighthouse/come-work-with-us-
tech-lead/c85VPmGAir5yMpdG1ZS6tF)

* Apply there or email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line.

------
SamFuelling
Fuelling | Remote | Full-Stack Engineer Intern

Fuelling is developing an innovative wellness platform that rewards employees
for their sportsmanship. We are an extremely early stage Startup currently
being accelerated in the Netherlands by Rockstart Digital Health. We are an
international team from Argentina, France, Spain and the UK.

[http://www.fuelling.club](http://www.fuelling.club)
[http://www.rockstart.com/accelerator/digitalhealth](http://www.rockstart.com/accelerator/digitalhealth)

If you can develop for Web, Android or iOS we want to talk with you!

The backend is currently a mix of Node.js and C# in Azure. We use
microservices so will also deploy services in golang, Scala or your language
of choice.

The mobile apps are native and we plan to use React for the web app.

We are looking for a smart and ambitious intern to join the Development team
remotely. We work with BitBucket, Trello, Slack and Skype. You need to be able
to demonstrate knowledge of web, mobile or backend development. This is as
greenfield as it gets.

Hours are flexible and you will take on responsibility starting from day one.
You will be exposed to everything from front end web, front end mobile,
backend, DevOps, the works.

We are a design and engineering lead Startup.

If you are looking to experience what it’s like to be part of a brand new
European Startup, please get in touch.

@fuelling_

~~~
sotojuan
Hi, I'm a college senior in NYC interested in the position. What is the best
way to contact you? I don't have a Twitter account!

~~~
SamFuelling
jobs [t] fuelling [dt] club

------
gaelenh
Canopy - [http://canopyapps.com](http://canopyapps.com) \- NYC - ONSITE

Android Engineer

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer to join our small, collaborative
team and own the end-to-end development of our Android applications.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining the next
generation of our Android apps that help 30+ million non-English speakers in
the US gain access to better healthcare by enabling clinicians to communicate
instantly and accurately across different languages.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team as the 4th developer
and 8th employee -- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

Our products: Canopy's technology helps healthcare providers and patients
communicate across language barriers.

\- For Patients: Better understanding of care

\- For Healthcare Providers: Enhanced productivity and ability to deliver care

\- For Health Systems: Reduce cost, enhance legal compliance and improve
quality of care for underserved communities

Canopy is the winner of innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health, and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award. Our products
are used by 100,000+ doctors, nurses and other clinicians across the country.

Why us? We're a small tight knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

------
iamwil
Pebble | Palo Alto, CA, SF, Bay Area (moving soon to Redwood City, CA) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Senior Ruby Developer / Ecommerce | Apply here:
[https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173](https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173)

We make smartwatches that are useful in your daily life. Our smartwatches
track steps and sleep for healthy living, keep you in the moment with
notifications on wrist, and personalizable with thousands of watch faces.

We're looking for a senior Ruby developer for a technical lead in the
ecommerce team. You will work on initiatives to:

    
    
        1) drive growth and sales of pebble smartwatches
        2) improve the experience of the order process for happier customers
    

through the Pebble.com website, our order processing, and order fulfillment
systems.

You should have a great understanding of the full web stack, a
systems/holistic view of problem solving, and an analytical mind to determine
next course of action.

We work in cross-functional teams, so ecommerce team has a product owner,
engineers, designer, and copywriter. You'll also have the opportunity to talk
and learn from marketing, logistics, finance, and customer support.

The stack is Ruby and Mongodb. For frontend, we use React, Knockout, and
Angular across the different repos we work on.

Please email wil@pebble.com for more information or apply at
[https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173](https://www.pebble.com/jobs/91173).

------
ngoel36
Uber | San Francisco, CA & Bangalore, India | Software engineers - all levels,
across the stack | Email ngoel@uber.com if interested

On the International Growth team, we're working on challenges to scale our
business around the world, namely India and China.

We're hiring for HQ in San Francisco, as well as our new office in Bangalore.
Software engineers of all levels and any part of the stack (particularly
mobile).

If you're interested (in this team or others) please email me directly at
ngoel@uber.com

~~~
realfrontier
Is Uber still looking for interns in CA?

------
__dontom__
Retresco GmbH - Berlin, Germany - multiple positions

We are looking for several people to join our team in Berlin. We specialize in
content automation solutions, building APIs and cloud applications that solve
the needs of our customers. Among our clients are well-known and distinguished
publishing and media houses, retailers, e-commerce shops and non-governmental
organizations.

We are looking for one or more BACKEND DEVELOPERS with experience in Python
(and/or Java) development of web service oriented software architectures,
optimally including NoSQL storages and/or Elasticsearch. More information:
[http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper](http://www.retresco.de/backenddeveloper)

We are looking for a SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR with experience in managing and
monitoring Linux servers (puppet, nagios, muninn, etc.) for our infrastructure
team. More information:
[http://www.retresco.de/system_administrator](http://www.retresco.de/system_administrator)

We are also looking for a TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER (German language skills
needed):
[http://www.retresco.de/technischer_projektmanager](http://www.retresco.de/technischer_projektmanager)

Please apply at jobs[at]retresco.de

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys environmental sensor networks that help people live
aware. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io.

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and improve our
platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead,
we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks. Positions open:

* Full-time Performance-Oriented Backend Engineer

\- great coding skills

\- solid understanding of distributed systems

\- experience optimizing complex systems involving relational and NoSQL
databases

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
skellystudios
Network Locum ([http://www.networklocum.com](http://www.networklocum.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Network Locum is a data-driven marketplace fixing the problem of flexible
staffing in the NHS, matching hospitals and surgeries with temporary doctors.
We get over 10000 sessions posted every month, and have just series-A'd.

Our tech stack is mainly a microservices backend with an Angular frontend
running through a REST API – running on Redis, Mongo and MySQL.

What we believe in:

    
    
      * Getting stuff done   
      * Testing quickly and often  
      * Making informed, data-driven decisions   
      * Lean principles and Agile project management
      * Developers spending their time doing what they do best: developing  
      * Cultural fit is as important as raw technical skills – we can teach you!  
      * Everyone shapes the direction of the product
    

We have a hipster office in Shoreditch that our team of ~30 works out of.
We're looking for engineers, designers, and thinkers of all shapes and sizes.
If you’d like to join us and be challenged on a daily basis, while having fun
with great people, then shoot us your github profile, or a description of the
coolest project you've worked on to michael@networklocum.com

Right now we're especially looking for:

    
    
      * An awesome JS engineer who's opinionated in Angular and React and ideally a bunch of other frameworks
      * UX and UI designers who can turn awkward layout into something awesome
      * World-class Brainfuck developers (semi-serious)

------
rthrfrd
Roxhill Media | London, UK | PHP Developer | Onsite

We combine analysis of live media sources - from national papers to twitter -
with a comprehensive graph of journalists, figures, organisations and topics,
to provide valuable insight to our users in the world of PR. Since launching
last November we now count many of the world's largest financial institutions
and consultancies amongst our happy paying customers. We distinguish ourselves
by the quality of our product, our agility, and our use of cutting-edge,
thoughtfully applied technology.

We need developers to design & build a mixture of REST APIs and microservices
- backed by an exciting mixture of tools, technologies and data - to deliver
our ever-expanding and improving product. While not an Ops role, you'll also
be involved in the day-to-day maintenance and deployment of the product, and
the fully-containerised infrastructure it runs on.

You should have commercial experience in:

\- PHP 5.3+ (or similar) for several years. \- Using an MVC framework. \-
Designing and implementing a RESTful API. \- Integrating with other services
and data stores. \- Implementing best practices on all levels, from syntax to
structure and architecture. \- Scaling up. \- Planning for failure and
learning from it.

Bonus points if you’ve worked with any of these which we use extensively:

Elasticsearch; Redis; Big MySQL tables; Docker; DynamoDB (or other distributed
KV stores); MapReduce; Continuous Integration; Queues (asynchronous, event-
based architectures).

You can reach me directly at alex.carver(at)everlution.com

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) - [http://codecombat.com](http://codecombat.com) \- onsite
in San Francisco

We're making a programming game for learning to code. This is going to be the
default way that everyone learns programming. We're 100% open source and
looking for developers, game designers, and UI/UX.

See [https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat) for
more details.

------
conover
Curse, Inc. | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME, ON-SITE

Android Developer, Mobile Backend Developer, Mobile Product Manager, Mobile UX
Designer

Curse is building the world's best communication platform for gamers. Check
the current product at
[http://beta.cursevoice.com](http://beta.cursevoice.com)

Our mobile apps are built using Xamarin and therefore engineering applicants
should have a strong background in mobile development as well as C#.

For more details, email me cconover@curse.com

Chris, Director of Mobile

------
rghazarian
Full time • Software Engineer • wanted! Lake Forest, CA USA or REMOTE •
Saddleback Church • [http://www.saddleback.com](http://www.saddleback.com)

Saddleback Church is writing the next generation of church relationship
management software to manage our 14 existing and newly planned campuses. The
software is responsible for managing church members, small groups, ministries,
events and various other aspects of the church.

We currently have a team of four and we operate as a mini-startup inside the
church. The product is a single page application (SPA) and we are using React,
Flux, ES6, C# with .NET 5.0 (vNext), Postgres and Lucene. We move very fast
and innovation is encouraged. We are looking for someone that has deep
Javascript experience and can help us push the codebase forward. There are
plenty of opportunities to get your hands dirty with Docker and the back end
part of our system.

We prefer candidates that align with the vision and values of Saddleback
Church.

Our stack: Linux, Postgres, Docker, .NET 5.0 (vNext), React, Lucene.

Email rafig at saddleback dot com for more details or to submit a resume.

Thanks!

------
mart2d2
Reddit - SF - FULL TIME - ONSITE, VISA

Reddit powers awesome communities. We host tens of thousands of unique
communities, where millions of people share content and engage in
conversations every day, and 200+ million actives use every month. We’re a
small (around 70 people), rapidly-growing, and motivated team that values
collaboration, creativity, and constant learning. We’re on a mission to build
the next-generation technology of our platform and we would love to have you
onboard if you’re excited by this challenge.

Web / Mobile Web Engineer: We’re looking for generalists with strong web
experience to help us build new product and improve our existing web stack.

Infra Engineer and DevOps: The infra/ops team is a small nimble team that
powers one of the top nine websites in the US. We’re looking for passionate
engineers to help us build the next generation of Reddit’s core.

Android and iOS Engineers: Reddit is building its first Android app and its
first official iOS app! We’re looking for passionate mobile app developers to
help us enrich Reddit’s native mobile experience and allow more people in the
world to discover and share with their communities.

If you’re interested in being part of our small, collaborative team (with one
of the biggest, if not THE biggest, user-to-engineer ratio), and want to help
Reddit realize its full potential, then join us! Amongst the many benefits of
joining Reddit is having your very own customized Snoo.

[https://jobs.lever.co/reddit](https://jobs.lever.co/reddit) Contact us at:
jobs@reddit.com

------
opaytuvi
Jacoti | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time ONSITE

Jacoti makes state-of-the-art hearing solutions accessible and affordable for
hearing-impaired individuals all over the world. As a company we realize this
mission by focusing on the development and commercialization of hearing aid
software and hearing support systems. We achieve this by integrating our
proprietary technology with internet-ready consumer hardware such as
smartphones.

As we enter a new wave of growth, we are currently expanding our R&D team and
are looking for very talented people to join our team in Barcelona.

Specifically, we are looking for an Android software engineer who can help us
maintain and develop further our application ecosystem. The workload includes:
• Porting core audio and networking technologies into Android • Developing
hearing related applications for the Android Platform.

Qualifications: • A smart and autonomous engineer who takes ownership of his
code • At least 4 years in application development with the Android SDK •
Experience with C/C++ and the Android NDK. • Mobile and Audio Tech Enthusiast.
• Professional level English • EU working permit.

We offer a permanent position to work in our Barcelona office. Please, send
your CV, application portfolio and motivation letter with the subject “Android
Software engineer” to jobs@jacoti.com

------
jjolis
Verbling • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE • VISA

Verbling is a San Francisco startup helping the world learn foreign languages.
[https://www.verbling.com/jobs](https://www.verbling.com/jobs)

• Full-Stack Javascript Generalist

Javascript is crucial to Verbling. We use Node.js on the backend and a
Backbone/React-based framework on the front-end. We are looking for someone
who's excited about getting their hands dirty in all part of the stack.

You are a experienced Javascript developer who wants to get in on building the
future of ed-tech from the bottom up. You want to be an integral part in
inventing new ways for students to learn foreign languages.

You love to learn, and equally love to share your knowledge with others.
You’re both a listener and contributor. You are a great communicator and you
take care to understand before making yourself understood.

Your code is architected for scalability, re-use, and testability. Your
operators are always === and you are a master of closures. You have strong
opinions on code structure and modularization. You're pretty darn excited
about react, isomorphic flux, generators, and FRP.

• Responsibilities

Own and drive projects from idea spec to production. Work closely with product
and design teams. Continually iterate on product features using analytics and
user feedback.

• Requirements

Experience with Node.js. Experience in front-end JS development, and
preferably in a framework like Backbone, Angular, etc. Always thinking about
scalability and performance bottlenecks. A test-driven mindset.

------
vinitmuchhala
InVenture | Data Analyst | Santa Monica, CA

Tackling the demand for instant and easy access to financial services around
the globe is no easy task, but InVenture plans to solve the problem through a
smart, data-driven platform. To achieve that goal, we need more like-minded
individuals passionate about wrestling a large social challenge through
analytics and experimentation. The Data Analyst will contribute directly to
InVenture’s mission by verifying hypotheses and deep diving into business
questions. These include:

RESPONSIBILITIES

Be constantly curious about data and offer evidence-based improvements to our
platform Ensure we capture and track new product changes to validate outcomes
in performance Communicate these findings in a clear and concise manner to our
multi-country teams

REQUIREMENTS

Data Driven - you are an expert at creating hypotheses, using a methodological
approach, quantifying the results, and obtaining actionable insights Data
Wizard - you are comfortable extracting and transforming data using a
combination of SQL and R, Python, or an equivalent data analysis tool BONUS
POINTS

Knowledge of financial inclusion or leveraging mobile technology for social
impact Experience or familiarity with emerging markets such as Eastern Africa
and Southeast Asia

WHY IT’S AWESOME TO WORK HERE!

A welcome, open, and collaborative environment close to the beach Game nights,
Lunch & Learn presentations, and company-sponsored events (ex. paddleboard
yoga) Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision insurance Competitive salary
and equity Our company works with you so you can continue to learn, grow and
excel in your career

Please reach out to me to apply or learn more, vinit@inventure.com

------
nomadicactivist
Avaaz Foundation - fully REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We are tackling such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)
We are in the process of extracting services from a large legacy php codebase.
We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at "big data" scale, with
40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events per month. We value
professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. We are looking for:
\- A CTO:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffi)
\- A Snr Data Scientist:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp)
\- A DevOps Engineer:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

~~~
manugarri
WOW! Working as a Data Scientist at Avaaz would be a dream come true! Gonna
apply right now, is there anything extra I can do to stand out a bit?

~~~
nomadicactivist
Awesome. I look forward to seeing the application.

------
kimcheekumquat
Amazon Web Services is hiring!

Here is a full list of positions we are hiring for:
[http://aws.amazon.com/careers/](http://aws.amazon.com/careers/)

We are hiring for Seattle, Dallas, and Virginia in the USA. But there are
plenty of remote locations that are hiring. We can relocate employees from
pretty much anywhere.

We are ALWAYS hiring, but especially for these positions:

Here is a list of positions:

[http://aws.amazon.com/careers/](http://aws.amazon.com/careers/)

We are hiring for Seattle, Dallas, and Virginia in the USA. But there are
plenty of remote locations that are hiring. We can relocate employees from
pretty much anywhere.

We are ALWAYS hiring, but especially for these positions:

Cloud support engineer

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_c...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_cluster_name&amp;trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A1631044151435507845088%2CVSRPtargetId%3A53513006%2CVSRPcmpt%3Ajobs_cluster)

Cloud support associate:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_br...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_browse_map&amp;trk=job_view_browse_map)

Software Development Engineer (especially for ELB)

------
thisisrobv
BitTorrent • San Francisco

We currently have openings in our San Francisco (SOMA) office, located at 303
2nd Street. If you don’t see a role that fits your profile, send us your
resume at jobs@bittorrent.com. We want to build stuff with brilliant people.

• Data Engineer

• EA Engineer

• Full Stack Web Developer

• iOS Software Engineer

• Senior Software Engineer (C#, C/C++)

• Software Engineer, Windows Developer (C#)

Apply at:
[http://www.bittorrent.com/company/about/jobs](http://www.bittorrent.com/company/about/jobs)

------
skrebbel
Klets | Eindhoven | ONSITE | INTERNS welcome too

Klets lets companies build better relationships with their customers by means
of highly personalized instant messaging.
[https://klets.com](https://klets.com)

VP of Marketing / Communication. We're looking for an allround marketer with
an interest in software technology. We're very early stage so you need to have
an experimental and creative attitude. Think referral marketing, content
marketing, or maybe even old-school B2B sales - together we find what works
best and then double down on that.

Customer Support - At Klets, customer support is a key marketing position with
direct influence on the shape of the product. Great customer support is how we
get the necessary insights for our product's future, and it's how customers go
from happy to extremely happy. Happy customers are the key to fast growth, so
this position is key to our company.

We don't need you to be onsite fulltime, but one or two days a week would be
nice.

Interns welcome! We happily turn one of these positions into a fitting
internship or graduation project for the right candidate.

Apply on our own Klets page:
[https://klets.com/klets](https://klets.com/klets)

------
hjbuchanan
Priceline.com | New York, NY | Norwalk, CT |Visa Support

Hiring: Engineers UX/UI Designers Technical Writers Product Managers Android
Developers iOS Developers Interns Sales

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XVMEhw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XVMEhw4)

Great place to work on fun products with smart people. Awesome work/life
balance and lots of new and exciting projects. Feel free to reach out
hannah.buchanan@priceline.com (I am a front end developer)

------
ivolo
Segment | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE | Apply here:
[https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

Segment is an analytics API that helps businesses integrate their entire
analytics stack. Once customers send us data, we can send it to 180+ other
integrations and databases like Redshift.

We write code in Go and Node, process tens of billions of events a month, and
contribute heavily to open source:

[https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare](https://github.com/segmentio/nightmare),
[https://github.com/segmentio/metalsmith](https://github.com/segmentio/metalsmith),
[https://github.com/segmentio/myth](https://github.com/segmentio/myth), and
many more at [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

We're looking for infrastructure, front-end, and security engineers as well as
data analysts and designers. Apply here:
[https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

------
browseatwork
San Francisco mostly/ London/Spain/Sydney | TokBox | iOS Engineers, Test
Engineers, Technical Sales, BizDev Manager and Sales Rep | 98% Onsite, remote
for the right fit

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
customers to embed real-time video into their websites and applications. We
are a PaaS company, and have great clients from individual developers to
massive players in tech, entertainment, education, and many other industries.
The product is great but the people make this place where I work. It's an
awesome group of 70 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and
have a sense of humor. Good salary, flexible, and great benefits!

We've hired a ton but a few openings left. Looking for developers in iOS, test
engineers, someone who is technical but is also good at sales (a sales
engineer), and more people to help bizdev- a manager and a sales rep.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC)

Come join us!

------
jaredstenquist
VENTUREAPP | Boston, MA - Full-time ONSITE | Front-End Engineer (AngularJS)

[https://www.ventureapp.com](https://www.ventureapp.com)

VENTUREAPP is a private network that connects startups with the people and
solutions that can help their business succeed. We're building an intelligent
platform that helps solve the common and not-so-common issues that startups
encounter day to day.

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer to join our fast-moving
and accountable product team. You'll be one of the first 10 team members and
play a critical role in our success. We have two primary products now: A user-
facing web app, and an internal control center, code named "Houston". We're
launching a mobile app in the coming months.

Responsibilities include: owning the front-end codebase, building efficient
and reusable front-end systems, participating in user experience and code
reviews, and addressing front-end performance bottlenecks.

More details on the position here:
[https://angel.co/ventureapp/jobs/87363-angular-
developer](https://angel.co/ventureapp/jobs/87363-angular-developer)

Feel free to reach out directly to me (jared -at- ventureapp.com) with any
inquiries.

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA | Full-time
and INTERNS | ONSITE

At iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) we make robots that
truly help people. Our robots help people save time by cleaning for them, save
hassle by being remotely present for them, and save lives by putting
themselves in harm's way.

We have great work-life balance (including half-day Fridays during the summer
so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday afternoons) and
interesting problems to solve.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart people who are easy to work with. You should want to
help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers (firmware/embedded, iOS, cloud,
robotics, etc.) as well as a bunch of other roles.

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec followed by the at sign
and then irobot.com at the end.

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

------
jsdir
Houston, TX | GoCo, Inc. | [http://www.goco.io](http://www.goco.io) | Onsite

Software Developer - React.js, Ruby on Rails

[https://angel.co/goco/jobs](https://angel.co/goco/jobs)

GoCo is growing rapidly and looking for awesome developers to join our team.
Our tech stack is React.js with ES6/ES7 in a Single Page App coupled with a
Ruby on Rails REST API. We've got a talented team and a super fun tech startup
culture.

About the company:

We are funded and managed by a group of serial tech founders with multiple
startup successes. We're building a simple, intuitive and free HR platform
that helps businesses manage their employees, payroll, and benefits from a
single location. Our goal is to make life at work awesome for both the
business owners and the employees.

Here are the most important qualities we are looking for:

    
    
      * Full stack experience with an emphasis on modern web and architecture patterns
    
      * Expertise in OO javascript with experience building single page applications
    
      * Ability to rapidly iterate and roll out new code
    
      * Eagerness to learn new languages and technologies
    
      * Passionate about user experience, and not shy to give your input
    
      * Track record of building applications that can scale to millions of users
    
      * Comfortable working in Linux environments
    

Email summer@goco.io if you are interested or apply at
[https://angel.co/goco/jobs](https://angel.co/goco/jobs)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

* Data Engineer - Build systems to manage, analyze, and visualize massive amounts of fascinating data using Spark, Kafka, Redshift and Ruby. Read more about our infrastructure here: [http://engineering.ifttt.com/data/2015/10/14/data-infrastruc...](http://engineering.ifttt.com/data/2015/10/14/data-infrastructure/).

* Infrastructure Engineer - Automate systems to create and manage clusters of containers that process over 1 billion API requests per day using AWS, Mesos, Docker, and Ruby. Here's how we're using containers in development: [http://engineering.ifttt.com/oss/2015/10/06/developing-with-...](http://engineering.ifttt.com/oss/2015/10/06/developing-with-docker/).

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

Apply to jobs+hn@ifttt.com. Tell us a bit about yourself, why you're
interested in IFTTT, and what your favorite programming language is.

------
bitdivision
Zoetrope | Bristol, UK | [http://zoetrope.io](http://zoetrope.io) | Software
Engineer Zoetrope is a young and fast growing technology consultancy focusing
on IoT, based in Bristol. We pride ourselves on being the whole package - from
transistor, to 3D print, to server, to web interface. We work on projects both
with multinationals and startups as the virtual technology team, helping to
drive the specification, prototyping and implementation of the client’s
product.

We can promise you that no two projects will be the same and that you’ll get
to work with a wide variety of amazing companies.

We maintain a technology blog here: [https://zoetrope.io/tech-
blog](https://zoetrope.io/tech-blog). We’d love to know what you think. We’re
looking for a multi-talented software engineer to join our Bristol team. An
ideal candidate will be at home with developing API’s, backends and
occasionally even some front end work.

Given the size of the team (currently 3.5), it’s essential that we find an all
rounder who will be happy to muck in and help complete the project.

Interested? Send over a cover letter, CV and ideally github / code sample to
jobs@zoetrope.io

------
smcl
FNZ | Brno, Czech Republic | Full Time | ONSITE

We're looking for developers to help build the next generation of personal
Wealth Management platforms. You'll be working with .NET either consuming our
REST services or building them out, but no specific experience is necessary.
We've got openings for graduate developers as well as more senior roles.

There's a pretty diverse set of nationalities here, and we're happy to sponsor
Czech visa applications for non-EU citizens. In addition we have offices with
a development presence in Edinburgh, London or Wellington and would prefer to
work there then I also can check if we're able to hire locally.

If you're interested you can send your CV to sean.mclemon@fnz.co.uk along with
just a quick intro about yourself (nothing formal) - or if you'd just like to
know a little more I can answer any questions you might have. If you're
in/around Brno and would prefer a face-to-face chat I'm happy to meet for a
coffee or a beer :)

A little bit about FNZ generally:

\- We've got investment platforms live in the UK, Italy, Hong Kong, Australia
and New Zealand

\- Currently manage over £50 billion (€70bn/$77bn) in client assets

\- Some of our clients include Standard Life, AXA, Zurich, AVIVA, UBS and NAB

------
circleupnet
Software Engineering Internship at CircleUp (Downtown SF)
[https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)

Hungry for an engineering internship with more than free food? Do you want to
contribute to production code? Our small team size and focus on full stack
development provides a great environment for you to solve real problems with
Python/Django and AngularJS.

CircleUp is an online marketplace for private investing, striving to help
entrepreneurs thrive. CircleUp was named a Top 5 Most Disruptive Company in
Finance by CNBC and one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes. We
are backed by top-tier investors like Union Square Ventures and Google
Ventures.

You will be embedded on our development team in the tech-centric SOMA
neighborhood of San Francisco. You will collaborate with designers and fellow
engineers to deliver exciting new features to our marketplace. Through real-
world problem-solving and constructive mentorship, this program is designed to
set you up for success as a software engineer.

Visit [https://circleup.com/jobs/software-
intern/](https://circleup.com/jobs/software-intern/) to learn more or apply.

------
sdillingham
KPCC (Southern California Public Radio) | Sr. Mobile Developer | Los Angeles,
telecommute a possibility | Full-Time

KPCC is the most listened-to public radio station in the U.S., and is trying
to redefine how public service journalism can serve a diverse metropolis.
KPCC's product team cares about using great tech and sharing our work; most of
our projects are public on GitHub
([https://github.com/SCPR/](https://github.com/SCPR/)), and we open source our
best work. If you're a mobile developer who loves podcasts and public radio,
this is a unique opportunity to have an impact on the future of the industry.

We’re looking for a passionate mobile developer to oversee KPCC's mobile apps.
You enjoy writing tests and clean, maintainable code as much as you like
shipping cool new features that demonstrate great UX and attention to detail.
You have experience shipping apps on either iOS or Android, and an interest in
both platforms.

We're based in Pasadena, but are open to some telecommuting. If you're
interested, check out our full posting here:
[http://kp.cc/1l3SkvE](http://kp.cc/1l3SkvE).

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA or remote within US timezone; local in
Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Technology stack:

\- Presto is written entirely in Java 8

\- Admin and infra support tools are written in Python

\- Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption.
“Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) anton - _DOT_ \- petrov - _AT_ \-
teradata - _DOT_ \- com

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for iOS and backend software engineers, as well as a UI designer
and UX/Product designer. Come help make cycling a compelling and fun
alternative to your car! We’re working on a variety of software products to
support the Copenhagen Wheel (check out the demo video at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- iOS: [https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/YVaurj/Ios-
Soft...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/YVaurj/Ios-Software-
Engineer.html?source=hn)

\- Backend:
[https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend-...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/GZ8EpB/Backend-
Software-Engineer.html?source=hn)

\- UX: [https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/jkmSR1/Ux-
Produ...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/jkmSR1/Ux-Product-
Designer.html?source=hn)

\- UI: [https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/fWXvxz/Ui-
Visua...](https://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/fWXvxz/Ui-Visual-
Designer.html?source=hn)

Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | Front-End/UI Engineer | Brooklyn, NYC, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

The role:

We're looking for a mid-to-senior-level front-end/UI engineer to help us build
and maintain the UI of our apps.

About you:

\- You’re a front-end developer with a sharp focus on clean design and modular
component-based code.

\- You have a strong opinion on BEM/OOCSS/SMACSS or the modular CSS
architecture of your choice

\- You believe in the value of creating and maintaining a living styleguide

\- You’ve contributed to a Rails and/or React app, creating maintainable
stylesheets (SASS) and JavaScript.

\- You follow best practices (browser testing, refactoring, consistent code
standards).

\- You know how to ask the right questions and are comfortable articulating
your thoughts and decisions.

About us:

PolicyGenius is changing the way America shops for insurance. We're an online
education and shopping platform for insurance akin to TurboTax for insurance.
It's a big confusing industry and we're making it easier for consumers to
understand insurance and purchase it. Check out our CEO's article in
Entrepreneur about how we're disrupting this industry:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095)

Questions/application: Email josh@policygenius.com

------
rguerra712
uShip | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.uship.com/jobs](http://www.uship.com/jobs)

uShip is the world’s first and largest shipping marketplace. Consumers and
businesses can compare and book bids from hundreds of thousands of customer-
reviewed transportation service providers, ranging from independent owner-
operators to the largest freight carriers and brokers. Customers save money
and service providers use their empty cargo space – everyone wins! We’re an
Internet company focused on solving a real-world problem and having loads (pun
intended) of fun along the way. Our service providers are even featured in
A&E’s real-life drama, ‘Shipping Wars.’

We have multiple openings for front-end, back-end, dba, and DevOps.

Technologies include C#, ASP.NET MVC, WebAPI, Webforms, SQL Server, MongoDB,
and Solr.

Perks include: - Competetive Salary - 100% paid health & dental insurance -
Pre-IPO Stock Options - $500 Annual uShip Shipping Allowance - Free lunch,
snacks, and drinks - Dog friendly - Casual dress code

[https://about.uship.com/culture/](https://about.uship.com/culture/)

Reach out to ameier@uship.com if you're interested. Mention this HN posting.

------
BrainCheck
Houston; Full Time; Onsite

BrainCheck is a funded Digital Health startup developing an innovative
platform for tracking cognitive fitness and assessing conditions such as
concussion and memory impairment. We sell to schools and athletic teams,
industries where it is critical to be alert (e.g. oil & gas, trucking), as
well as directly to individuals (especially athletes, parents, and those
concerned about aging family members). Our state-of-the art technology is
mobile-first (iPad & Android), gamified to appeal to a wide variety of test-
takers, and HIPAA compliant.

If you have a passion for neuroscience, big data, big ideas, and building
technologies that can make a real difference in people’s lives, this position
is for you.

You'll:

\- Add new features to the existing app/backend in an elegant and maintainable
manner \- Think through technical challenges and build clean solutions \-
Maintain the existing application and consult with the team about possible
technical issues down the road \- Deploy on a regular basis (daily/weekly) and
iterate quickly \- Help maintain foundational open source projects

Skills & Requirements

You should have:

\- Strong fundamentals (HTML/CSS & JavaScript) \- Proven experience with Ruby
on Rails, Cordova, and front-end JS frameworks (hopefully Ember) \- Attention
to detail and pride in your work \- Ability to plan and implement structural
and technical architecture \- Ability to work with a team that has diversified
skillsets

If you're interested in meeting with us to learn more about BrainCheck and the
position, please email us at careers@braincheck.com.

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time / INTERNS

Fetch is a team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re now very well funded and we’re looking for experienced and deeply
talented people who want to solve real world problems.

\-- Full Time

Front End Developer (React) - [http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Application Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LS13fo](http://muse.cm/1LS13fo)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y](http://muse.cm/1KprQ2y)

Robot Navigation Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1NVRWdh](http://muse.cm/1NVRWdh)

\-- Intern Positions

Hardware Intern - [http://muse.cm/1RpGiqw](http://muse.cm/1RpGiqw)

Software Intern - [http://muse.cm/1kmH6le](http://muse.cm/1kmH6le)

Our stack: Ubuntu/ROS/C/C++/Python/JavaScript

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're growing very
rapidly. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

~~~
ac9
Wow, you guys are 10 minutes away from my house! Do you plan to have a Summer
2016 Internship program? I would be suuuuper interested! :)

~~~
iandanforth
Yes we do! You should apply.

------
d136o
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time

Positions with the Data Science Team:

We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following three areas:

\+ Infrastructure, Automation, Monitoring (ansible, docker, graphite/statsd)
\+ Data Pipeline (Apache Spark, Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for
minor analysis) \+ Machine Learning, Stats, Data Analysis (NLP, Image
Processing, and any quantitative tool we can use. We train production models
that impact business bottom line: search, fraud detection, product
recommendations. Here we're looking for someone who can leverage above tools
to bring algos to production)

About Tradesy Data Science:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion.

The Data Science team touches many high leverage aspects of the business:

\+ Pricing Recommendations \+ Product Search \+ Product Recommendations \+
Analytics and its Data Pipeline

We're growing quickly and so is our data. We've got a nice mixture of images
as well as textual information that we're tapping into to improve the
marketplace. We're looking for strong engineers with strengths in the above
mentioned areas, but if you are a strong generalist with the right background
and can ship end to end products we would be interested in talking to you.

email me directly: diego@tradesy.com

------
tempoautomation
Tempo Automation | San Francisco | Backend Software Engineer

Come help build an automated electronics factory in San Francisco.

We provide manufacturing-as-a-service to electronics designers to rapidly test
and iterate their designs more like software developers, spurring innovation
and making better products faster. Our reinvented process turns a 2 week,
tedious process into a seamless 3 day experience. Our customers include folks
building the future - cutting edge satellites to autonomous vehicles and more.

Our software engineers build the backbone of factory automation - automating
various processes from when a design is submitted to when the boards are
received by the customer.

[https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers](https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers)
or email directly to brian@tempoautomation.com

Requirements?

3+ years as a software engineer, 3+ years Python with a focus on Django or
Flask.

Experience in designing HA/scalable solutions running on Linux

Experience with configuration management and release engineering
(docker/fabric/ansible)

Experience in performance analysis (SQL optimization, page response time, etc)

Competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design practices

Able to participate in a team, yet function autonomously

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or [REMOTE] (US time zones) - Full Time

We're hiring fullstack and AI engineers to build our marketing technology
platform that is used by Coke, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN,
NBC, NYT among others, as well as many independent developers.

We work with the latest technologies and <3 open source
([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). Our product makes it
easy to analyze a large volume of images and videos from Instagram, Twitter
and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our customers
and then enable them to use great images in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go (plus Python on the
data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the frontend we're using React/Flux/ES6.

For more about our openings:
[http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email us your github
profile: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
clutchski
Datadog | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE / REMOTE

Datadog builds killer monitoring tools for dev and ops teams. We are looking
for talented people who can solve hard problems:

\- processing millions of data points a second

\- writing rock solid client code that runs on hundreds of thousands of
machines

\- teasing trends out of a massive pipeline of data.

\- writing solid, modern front-end code and visualizations

Check out the positions and apply here:

[http://jobs.datadoghq.com/](http://jobs.datadoghq.com/)

------
jmorales
MongoDB, Inc | NYC, New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

The MongoDB Cloud management service, Cloud Manager, is a cloud-based web
application for deploying, monitoring, and backing up MongoDB deployments of
any size and configuration. Ops Manager is the enterprise counterpart to Cloud
Manager, designed for our largest enterprise customers to run in their own
datacenter. Cloud Manager currently monitors tens of thousands of MongoDB
nodes and backs up multiple petabytes of data. On a typical day, Cloud Manager
processes over a billion metrics and replicates tens of billions of backup
operations.

* Cloud Services Engineer

We are looking for a server-side engineer to join us in building the best
database management system for the leading next-generation database server.

Responsibilities

    
    
      * Be a self-starter with a passion for technology and a burning desire to constantly improve yourself, the product, and the codebase
      * Design, implement, and test features for Cloud Manager and Ops Manager
      * Work in an agile team environment with a fast release cycle
    

Requirements

    
    
      * Experience with multi-threaded applications, concurrency and distributed systems.
      * Expertise in one compiled programming language (preferably Java, C++, or C#), and interest in learning Java
      * Experience with MongoDB is a big plus 
    

Additional details available at link below, but feel free to contact me at [hn
handle]@mongodb.com, too. I've now been at MongoDB longer than with any other
company and love talking about why.

[http://grnh.se/r7kmu4](http://grnh.se/r7kmu4)

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (edX is released under the
AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the same
license), and you would also contribute to the free software project, pushing
some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
Gignomai
Credera, [https://www.credera.com/](https://www.credera.com/) – Dallas,
Houston, Denver – Full-time – ONSITE only

We seek natural problem-solvers who are passionate about software development
at work and at home. We offer the opportunity to work with some of the newest
languages and frameworks, accelerate your career with more variety and a
faster pace, recognition/salary/bonus rewards along the way, and enjoy a
transparent and collaborative culture with minimal travel.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will create custom software solutions that
solve clients' most challenging problems using a combination of industry
standard and cutting edge technologies including Spring Boot, Scala, MongoDB
and AngularJS. You'll design complex, robust, high-volume software solutions
leveraging open source frameworks and client-side technologies. You will work
closely with your project team to conduct peer code reviews, make and
communicate technical decisions to clients, and see the impact you have on the
direction and end success of a solution.

We are looking for a Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Management Information Systems, or related field of study,
experience with Java/JavaEE technologies, open source frameworks such as
Spring and Hibernate, continuous deployment environment and tools (Jenkins,
TeamCity, etc.), and knowledge of Enterprise Integration Patterns (Camel,
Spring Integration).

If you're interested in any of our locations, please contact Paige Edwards at
pedwards@credera.com or view all of our job opportunities
at[http://bit.ly/1whqjEt](http://bit.ly/1whqjEt).

~~~
Gignomai
P.S. I've worked here for 5 years and love it.

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza | [http://www.bonanza.com](http://www.bonanza.com) | Seattle, WA |
Image Processing Engineer

We're looking for a developer to help us continue to build the high level
(Ruby-side) features of the Background Burner
([https://burner.bonanza.com](https://burner.bonanza.com)).

Spoiler alert: you don't need an established history of image processing to be
effective in this role. What you lack in "image processing experience," you
can potentially compensate for with "determination to learn."

This software has already been used to process more than 10 million images,
but we're only getting started. Some of what we're cooking up for it:

* Improve the speed & accuracy of the front-end editing tool

* Increase accuracy of background identification for pictures of humans

* Work with CEO to build an image matching system to accompany the Background Burner

* Help flesh out our background replacement tool

* Optimize image processing times

Learn more: [http://www.bonanza.com/jobs](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs)

Apply: [http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/1](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/1)

------
marcinx27
LeadiD | Ambler, PA (onsite) [http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-
team/open-positions](http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-
positions)

Looking for:

-> Data Scientist ([http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?...](http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?gh_jid=113843))

-> Manager / Director of Dev Ops ([http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?...](http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?gh_jid=79966))

-> Senior Software Engineer ([http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?...](http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?gh_jid=106360))

-> Senior Systems Engineer / Dev Ops ([http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?...](http://www.leadid.com/about-us/join-our-team/open-positions?gh_jid=101102))

------
neo2001
Streetlife.com | London, UK | [http://streetlife.com](http://streetlife.com) |
ONSITE

Open positions:

    
    
       * Software Engineer
       * Senior Software Engineer
       * Android Engineer
       * DevOps Engineer
    

Streetlife is Britain's local social network. Our mission is to help
neighbours to connect and build stronger, safer, friendlier communities.
Today, over 1,000,000 people use Streetlife to exchange local news, events and
recommendations, to make real-world connections and to get together to improve
their neighbourhoods.

We're a small team of smart, driven and determined people, based in Covent
Garden. Our meetings are informal, our fridge is always full of drinks and
snacks, and we're out to change the world, one community at a time. We treat
our employees like adults, and trust them to work in whatever way helps them
to be most productive. There are no fixed office hours, timesheets, or
managers watching the clock and you can take as much or as little time off for
holidays as you want.

More information:
[https://www.streetlife.com/jobs/](https://www.streetlife.com/jobs/)

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | Toronto, ONT Canada | Full-time Onsite

WorldGaming is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and tournaments for cash and prizes. WorldGaming offers robust
community features with a variety of tournament formats such as brackets and
leaderboards. We are all gamers here!

We were recently in the news:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/darrenheitner/2015/09/17/10-mill...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/darrenheitner/2015/09/17/10-million-
acquisition-will-bring-esports-to-the-big-screen/)

We have a number of positions (Java, Node, QA Automation) available, come
check us out!

\- Java Platform Software Engineers -
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Java-Software-
Engi...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Java-Software-
Engineer-6aa5d5047b826c67)

\- Java and Node Full Stack Software Engineers -
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-
Enginee...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-
Engineer-7bdcc8065569ec58)

\- Software Engineer in Test -
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-
Engineer-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-Engineer-
Test-149ab8fb0f6b846f)

Come check out us!

Ed CTO of WorldGaming

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch - Multiple Positions - San Francisco & Portland - Onsite - Full
Time - Citizen (Visa Transfers Available)

About us: DoubleDutch apps are about more than just social networking — we’re
tying people and data together to get the most relevant content in front of
users, regardless if they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting
there. We want our employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we
give them the autonomy and transparency needed to get things done.

Sr. Software Engineer - San Francisco,CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b)

Data Engineer - San Francisco,CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca)

Sr. Software Engineer, Portland Oregon:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/7f0586fc-c89b-4b52-89b5-983597092ee0)

------
efromwestfield
Westfield Labs | San Francisco Centre Westfield Labs is looking for an
exceptional Senior Android Developer. Must have at least 5+ years of
experience with Android.

Relevant technologies we currently use with our codebase: \- Android Studio \-
Realm v0.84.0 \- Picasso v2.5.2 \- Otto v1.3.8 \- Retrofit v1.6.1 \-
Retrolambda v3.2.3 \- Android Support v23.1.0 \- RecyclerView \- Design \-
Support Annotations \- AppCompat

\- Familiarity with, or willing to learn about Jenkins Continuous Integration
\- minSdkVersion 16 (Android 4.1.2) \- targetSdkVersion 23 (Android 6.0)

Should have \- Candidate should be familiar and comfortable with Activity,
Fragment, and View lifecycle methods. \- Should be familiar with Google’s
Material Design Guidelines \- Familiar with deploying an app to international
audiences, as well as maintaining different product flavors

If you like to stay on the bleeding edge of the latest trends of technologies
that come out of Google, you’ll be right at home. If interested, please send a
resume and Linkedin link to: eyuen@us.westfield.com

------
PhantomPhreak
Symbiont.io | New York, NY | Full-Time

We are a venture-backed, New York City-based startup that is using distributed
systems and blockchain technology to revolutionize financial markets. We are
looking for intelligent and passionate self-starters who are able to pick up
new programming languages and frameworks quickly.

We offer competitive salary, plus equity and benefits. Applicants must live in
the New York Metropolitan area, but work schedules are flexible. By joining
Symbiont, you have the opportunity to become an integral team member on a
project to revolutionize modern finance, as well as the ability to define and
build truly cutting-edge technology.

Full job descriptions for all positions:
[https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs](https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs)

[1] [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

[2]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/0823a136-0ead-11e5-9ae0-00144feabdc0.html)

[3] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-
stree...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-04/wall-street-meet-
block-368396-the-possible-future-of-finance)

[4] [http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-
blockchain...](http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/symbiont-blockchain-
idINL1N0YV1CF20150609)

------
longdivision
Trail | London | Full Time, Remote, Flexible

Trail is a task management app for retail and hospitality businesses. We bring
UX and engineering expertise to an industry hungry for both. We help store
managers and head office teams get their jobs done more easily. With Trail,
stores spend less time on admin, and more time doing what counts - being with
their customers.

 _Software Engineer_

We’re looking for a full stack engineer driven to develop the way we work, as
well as the software we write.

Small scrum teams. Modern tools. Employee R&D. Strong focus on developer
experience and engineering excellence.

[https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/](https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/)

 _Head of Customer Engagement_

We’re looking for a Head of Customer Engagement to help us empower both new
and existing customers. Do you have a desire to change a sector, to help shape
the way customers are served and to make a difference to industries notorious
for long hours and administrative burden?

[https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hin2](https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hin2)

------
vuxeng
Visa, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Staff User Experience Mobile Engineer

\- Native iOS (Swift or Objective-C) \- Web service integration \- UI focus \-
UX mindset \- Small, agile team

Visa UX is looking for a Staff UX Mobile Engineer to join our Innovation team.
We believe that great design has the ability to engage and inspire users and
we strive to rethink and redefine how users interact with our applications and
products. All of our team members are strategic thinkers and conceptual
problem solvers who make every UX decision an informed one. We value hard
work, accountability and collaboration and look for proven skills over big
egos. Our team excels in working together and recognizing individual
strengths, and values each contributor as a key factor in successfully
delivering a project. If you understand "Yes, and" over "No" this is the team
for you.

Interested in helping evolve payments? More info & apply at:
[http://jobs.visa.com/job/San-Francisco-Staff-User-
Experience...](http://jobs.visa.com/job/San-Francisco-Staff-User-Experience-
Mobile-Engineer-Job-CA-94101/263585400/)

------
ultrasaurus
PagerDuty | SF and Toronto |
[http://jobs.pagerduty.com](http://jobs.pagerduty.com)

We’re a tool that all the cool kids rely on to keep their SaaS working — when
something breaks at Zendesk, AirBnB, Uber, Slack, Heroku, WP Engine and a good
chunk of the Fortune 100, it goes through us. We have a lot more left to build
to improve the lives of the people who wake up and fix those issues.

Since we have dedicated growth tracks for engineers, they don't need to go
into management. While we're always hiring engineers in Scala:
[http://j.mp/scaladev](http://j.mp/scaladev) and Ruby/JavaScript
[http://j.mp/pdruby](http://j.mp/pdruby) there are also some great engineering
management roles open:

* We have a great team in Toronto that needs a great manager: [http://pduty.me/torengmgmt](http://pduty.me/torengmgmt)

* And we have one of the strongest Ops teams going, they just need a little grownup supervision: [http://pduty.me/opswrangler](http://pduty.me/opswrangler)

Personally, I’m also hiring some exciting roles: A product manager to grow us
from 200 integrations to 500+ partners (
[http://j.mp/pdpm500](http://j.mp/pdpm500) ) and a developer evangelist (which
could be remote) [http://j.mp/pdevluv](http://j.mp/pdevluv)

Join us and disrupt the world of disrupting the sleep of some of the best
software engineers in the world :)

------
kevin1024
[Hawaii ONSITE] Salesforce / Java Engineer

We're looking for Salesforce and Java developers to work with us here in
Hawaii to improve our existing infrastructure, add new features, build the
technological foundation of our business.

A typical day for a developer might include working with our sales team to
improve their workflow, working with our front-end and backend developers to
improve our products, and help build some new infrastructure to take our
business to the next level. As part of a small and growing team, you will have
a chance to really make a difference.

We're looking for a developer well versed in Salesforce and Apex. Knowledge of
Python, Ruby, Go, and JavaScript are a plus.

We are looking for someone to work here at our office. We're located in the
great beach town of Kailua, Hawaii, on the island of Oahu.

At Real Geeks we build software tools to help real estate agents do business.
We are bringing modern technology to the real estate world. You’ll be working
with our team of developers and designers building cool stuff at our
headquarters in Kailua, Hawaii.

Please apply by sending your resume to careers@realgeeks.com

------
jameincke
New York, NY | ONSITE | CloserIQ
([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for three roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for the top
revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with interest
in sales and recruiting.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(ONSITE or REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
landstrom
Jack Erwin -- New York, NY - SoHo

Experienced Full Stack, Front End and Data Engineers -- ONSITE

Jack Erwin ([http://jackerwin.com](http://jackerwin.com)). A new approach to
men’s shoes. We started Jack Erwin to create truly timeless men’s shoes. We’ve
partnered with the finest factories and artisans in the world, created custom
styles available only here, and eliminated costly markups and middlemen that
drive up the costs of other quality dress shoes. The result is a better choice
in men’s footwear. As we build Jack Erwin, we are focused on growing our team
and our brand one strong teammate at a time.

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/full-stack-
engineer](http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/full-stack-engineer)

Front End Engineer: [http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/front-end-
engineer](http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/front-end-engineer)

Data Engineer: [http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/data-
engineer](http://www.jackerwin.com/pages/data-engineer)

------
webwright
Seattle | Software Engineers / Mechanical Engineers / Designers | Full-time |
Onsite

A week or so ago, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M.

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have 12 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, graduated YC, and built profitable
businesses.

Our greatest need right now is web software engineers, but we're interested in
passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
jobvandervoort
GitLab / Several locations / Full Time / Remote

* OpsDev Engineer: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/142989](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/142989)

* Designer: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/124211](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/124211)

* Dev Evangalist: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/128446](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/128446)

* Interaction Engineer: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/106202](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/106202)

* Service Engineer: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/87722](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/87722)

* Account Manager: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/88120](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/88120)

* Sr. Account Manager: [https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/88117](https://gitlab.workable.com/jobs/88117)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
      opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python,
      Objective-C, Angular + CoffeeScript, Node.js, and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
      activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
      rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, quarterly profit
      sharing, and more.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
      software with a variety of tools and technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
      afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

Also, feel free to get in touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
Roelven
Styla GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full time | ON SITE

At Styla we're building an infrastructure that automatically creates online
magazines. There are a bunch of challenges ahead in terms of algorithmic
design, machine learning and client-side tech, and now we want to grow that
product team.

Currently I'm looking for people for the following openings:

* Design lead – Someone with experience in both product and editorial design. Work with our mathematician to find constraints and develop editorial aesthetics [http://bit.ly/1RRZ0qS](http://bit.ly/1RRZ0qS)

* Research Scientist – Prototype design algorithms, train computer vision systems to analyze pictures, work with developers and designers to implement your work in production systems [http://bit.ly/1Q583a](http://bit.ly/1Q583a)

* Full Stack Dev – Help designers and scientists to build prototypes, extend our JSON API to support your client-side apps, be rigid about TDD / BDD [http://bit.ly/1GL0Idm](http://bit.ly/1GL0Idm)

------
besquared
Mode Analytics — San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-Site

Data Engineer, Backend Engineer, UI/Frontend Engineer

Mode Analytics builds integrated productivity tools for analytics teams. Our
product combines SQL, analysis, visualization, and document management into a
single web and mobile platform for both businesses and the open analytics
community.

We're about 24 folks today and we're looking for sr. engineers who want to
make analytics teams more impactful. We primarily use Java, Go, Ruby/Rails,
and Javascript. Some of our engineers work in adjacent parts of the stack and
some prefer to focus in on deep expertise in one part, it's really up to you
and where you want to focus and grow.

On top of contributing to a product that our customers love you'll be
contributing to a culture that you love. There's a lot more to a fulfilling
life and successful career than just "crushing code". Come work at a company
that thinks more intentionally about work-life balance, inclusivity, and
productivity.

[https://about.modeanalytics.com/jobs/](https://about.modeanalytics.com/jobs/)

------
rubeng
Bidsketch | [https://bidsketch.com](https://bidsketch.com) | Portland, OR |
REMOTE

Bidsketch is a profitable bootstrapped SaaS (subscription web app) that
customers use to create client proposals. I launched Bidsketch working nights
and weekends, and eventually grew it to a small team of four. Now we're
looking for someone with Rails experience to join the team.

Some of the benefits:

\- Work remotely

\- Flexible schedule

\- No layers of management and no investors or shrinking runway to worry about

\- Fun and friendly team that gets stuff done

We currently have a great team of four :) I'm the founder -- I mostly do
marketing and some lightweight coding. Nicole does customer success (which
means she helps customers). Eric and Paul do a lot of the heavy lifting and
spend most their time writing code. Our team page can be found here:
[https://www.bidsketch.com/about](https://www.bidsketch.com/about)

You can see more details and apply here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/2232-rails-
developer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/2232-rails-developer)

------
kreemn
Android Engineer – poynt.com - Poynt –Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer that knows how to make their way
around the AOSP stack.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining Poynt OS (our
secure version of Android + payments firmware that’s gone through PCI-PTS
certification ) that will help small business from all around the world
process payments in new ways: EMV, NFC, old-school magstripe, other future
payment methods. We also build tools for pushing out software updates and
capabilities to Poynt devices.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians, and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
from all across the world (U.S., Brazil, etc.) to replace brick-looking
Verifone and Ingenico payment terminals with our Poynt devices.

Poynt has $28M in funding from Oak Investment Partners, Matrix Partners, and
Google Ventures.

If you're interested in joining us as an early software engineer, learning
about the payments industry, changing the landscape of payments, learning
about what it takes to build payments hardware that’s always connected and
have deep Android expertise -- send your info to careers@poynt.com

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, ONSITE, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strengths lie in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (15 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2.1 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell
items directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,400 sellers running
their own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more
programming talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 3 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues as long as you qualify for an EU Blue Card. If you
have a CS degree or at least 5 years of full-time experience, then you
probably qualify. We only allow on-site work, but we'll help you relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/job/webentwickler-front-
undoder...](http://company.hitmeister.de/job/webentwickler-front-undoder-
backend-wm/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
ifcologne
ArangoDB GmbH | Cologne, Germany | ONSITE

* Senior Software Developer C/C++

* Java Developer JEE, SpringData

ArangoDB, Cologne/Germany is seeking experienced software developers to join
our database development team. ArangoDB is a multi-purpose, open-source
database with flexible data models for documents, graphs, and key-values.

[https://www.arangodb.com/jobs/](https://www.arangodb.com/jobs/)

Contact: jobs@arangodb.com

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company based in San Francisco.

\- We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today,
we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Portland OR, Austin TX, Atlanta GA, New Brunswick CAN) / VISA sponsorship
available

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Technologies we use: ReactJS, Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB,
Redis, AWS, Chef, Elastic

Who we need:

\- Site Reliability Engineers

\- Internet Operations Engineers

\- Application Security Architects

\- Software Developers

\- Software Developers in Test

\- Front-end Engineers

\- Product Managers

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

~~~
Omnipresent
I read this inspiring story about Cvent's CEO
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2014/01/06/from-d...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2014/01/06/from-
deaths-door-to-1-billion-cvent/) It is great for him to bring the company to
where it is today but that article doesn't portray a great engineering
culture.

------
mtweak
Bitfusion.io - Automatic acceleration We're hiring for several positions in
our Core and Cloud technologies groups. Check us out online.

Performance Engineer Austin, TX We are looking for an experienced Performance
Engineer to help deliver best in class hardware acceleration using modern
GPUs, CPUs, and other advanced coprocessors. Role responsibilities include
development of dynamic and automatic optimization technologies using hardware
acceleration, defining and implementing benchmarking methods, as well as
performance tuning, optimization and root cause analysis. A successful
candidate will play a key-role in delivering unique end-to-end solutions for
customers and helping to define the product roadmap. Strong problem solving
and out of the box thinking a must.

Cloud Engineer Austin, TX We are looking for an entrepreneurial DevOps & Cloud
engineer who is highly technical, has a hands on approach, and is very
passionate about the code they write. Candidate should be an excellent team
player but should also be able to work independently. At times candidates will
be expected to work with very little direction and may be tasked with leading
entire projects. You will have significant influence on our overall strategy
by helping define the product roadmap, features, drive architecture, and take
ownership and responsibility over new projects to make them happen. The
candidate is expected to be a collaborative and proactive member of a fast
paced agile development team. Willing to stay up to date on latest industry
innovations and capable of translating those into actionable best practices
and techniques for the company. Capable of analysing business requirements and
technical specifications to architect new solutions. Passionate about
continuous integration, test driven development, and experienced in writing
automated tests.

------
gumbo
Edyn • Oakland • Full Time • REMOTE OK / ONSITE PREFERABLE

Edyn is looking for Backend engineers to help us build the future of
gardening. We have a service oriented backend with a cluster of workers
processing millions of jobs daily. Our code base at this point is entirely
nodejs, but we believe in using the right tool for the right job. You will be
working with a small team of engineers, which mean everyone's gets a chance to
work on all parts of the backend.

Mid-to-Senior Software Engineers (Back-end): You are a passionate and have a
firm grasp of nodejs and javascript in general. Since write micro services
that are deployed via docker on AWS, knowing a bit about those tools is
heavily valued. You do not “over test” your code, but never push code without
enough test coverage. You don’t mind providing honest review of your peers
pull requests. And accept the same for yours.

We are well funded and offer a very competitive compensation package. We
prefer people working from the office, but are perfectly fine with remote for
the right candidates.

If that feels like you, send me an email at bobo [at] edyn.com

------
rmanocha
Upwork | San Francisco (SoMa) / Mountain View | Lead platform engineer (Java)
| Onsite/Remote

We're hiring for quiet a few positions across engineering at Upwork; the
world's largest freelancer marketplace formed from the merger of Elance and
oDesk. All open positions are listed at
[https://www.upwork.com/about/careers/](https://www.upwork.com/about/careers/).

We're building the next generation of our site from the ground up and need
help in areas such as scaling micro-services, working with AWS products,
investing in NoSQL solutions (where it makes sense) and more. Along the way,
you'll get the opportunity to work with a globally distributed team (we have
more than 200 freelancers, representing greater that 50% of our engineering
headcount, hired off or our platform working on and leading various
engineering teams) and hang out with them on our bi-annual offsites (my team
just returned from one in Lisbon).

I'm specifically looking to hire someone who can be an engineering lead on a
team that's building Java based micro services (deployed on AWS). You will be
responsible for working with the product and other engineering teams to
architect said services, deploy them, manage them, break them (and then fix
them) and help other teams who are not as familiar with concepts such as
service boundaries, benefits vs. costs of asynchronous architectures etc. More
about the position is at [https://goo.gl/lqJZcF](https://goo.gl/lqJZcF).

We have two offices; one in the city (SoMa) and another in Mountain View. Feel
free to contact me at rmanoch@upwork.com for any questions about this or any
other openings you might be interested in.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time ONSITE

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us!

We have a number of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience Director to scale and lead our
(excellent!) customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our
customers with surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring
someone on board who knows how to scale and manage this important function,
without compromising our values.

3) We are hiring evening Delivery Drivers. This is a great job for students
looking to earn some extra cash while exploring the city. We offer mileage
reimbursement, good hourly pay, and a W-2 pay stub.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
shayonsaleh
San Francisco, ONSITE, FULL-TIME, INTERNS

DoorDash - [https://www.doordash.com/jobs/](https://www.doordash.com/jobs/)

We recently signed a partnership with Taco Bell, as well as opening our 18th
market, Atlanta! We're now available in over 250 cities across the country,
and we have a lot of open positions that we are looking to fill, both
technical and non-technical, as we venture forward!

\---

DoorDash is a technology company that enables on-demand delivery to empower
local economies. We help small businesses grow, give underemployed people
flexible work, and offer affordable convenience to consumers.

Our team is looking to grow with talented people who want to build much more
than just a food delivery company. We operate a full stack delivery service:
by partnering with merchants, onboarding our own drivers, and building our own
logistics software, we're able to control the entire delivery experience to
make it more efficient for everyone.

We're looking to expand the founding team with talented people who are excited
about our mission to build out the world's first real-time logistics company.

------
fab1an
EYEQUANT | BERLIN, GERMANY | FULLTIME| ONSITE

We're a SaaS startup with a mission to make design measurable using machine
learning. Our customers (UX and conversion teams at Nike, Priceline, Newegg,
etc) use EyeQuant to get instant, objective feedback on web & mobile designs.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
       *Business Development Managers
       *Business Development Interns
       *Customer Success Managers
       *Research Engineers
       *Research Interns
       *Marketing Managers
    

A few things you should know about us:

[1] We offer a unique chance to work on fundamental scientific questions and
translate results into actual applications.

[2] We’re building a supportive and learning-focussed culture where your
personal growth matters.

[3] Employees receive generous stock options and a competitive salary.

[4] We do our best work during flexible and family-friendly hours.

[5] We operate a strict no-asshole policy. We have zero tolerance for
inappropriate or abusive behaviour. Life is too short for that.

Check [http://eyequant.com/jobs](http://eyequant.com/jobs) for additional
details on some of these roles (not all listed yet).

Interested? Get in touch at jobs@eyequant.com!

------
eholmberg
Interactives and Website Developer • PublicSource • Pittsburgh, PA • Full Time
• Onsite •
[http://publicsource.org/jobs#developer](http://publicsource.org/jobs#developer)

PublicSource has an opening for an interactives and website developer in our
Pittsburgh, PA., office. Founded in 2011, PublicSource provides in-depth and
investigative news about Pittsburgh and SW Pennsylvania. We are nonpartisan
and independent, with a mission of finding and writing about important stories
that aren’t being covered elsewhere. We distribute our content on our website
and through 50 media partners throughout the state and have an award-winning
news team of five.

Job Description:

This job is part code and part design. We’re looking for someone who loves
web-native storytelling, has an eye for beautiful design, and the tech skills
to combine the two.

Duties and responsibilities:

This person will bring PublicSource stories to life on the web, as well as
enhance our long-form and multimedia storytelling. You’ll also work to produce
data visualizations and interactive maps. If you’ve got the ability and
interest, we’d love for you to help build tools to make our newsroom work
smarter. In this role, you are part of the newsroom, working to automate our
processes. You’ll help make editorial decisions about how stories are best
displayed online, what works digitally, and what doesn’t -- all the while
ensuring that digital presentations function across multiple platforms.

You’ll leverage photography, illustrations, graphics, data visualizations, and
video to create innovative and engaging visual packages. You’ll work to design
individual stories, charts, and other content as needed.

You’ll also help with systems administration duties, such as helping us use
Google Analytics for grant reports; and you’ll do light IT diagnostics with
our web server; also some web optimization.

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

~~~
rpk788
Emailed the careers address a while back. didn't get a confirmation or a
response. Guess I didn't make the cut but would be nice to get some kind of
acknowledgment.

------
vimarshk
Okta | San Francisco, Seattle etc. | Full Time Our team includes some of the
smartest, most creative and innovative people you'll ever meet.

Whether you work for Okta's engineering, sales, marketing, business
development or customer success team, one thing is certain - you'll find
colleagues that will engage, inspire and challenge you. We're a passionate
group of people who believe that cloud architecture is here to stay. And our
laser-like focus on customer success and technical/operational excellence has
enabled us to be a leader in identity management.

It's a fast-paced, agile work environment and we need the best and the
brightest to help us change the world. Building and selling the future of IT
is no small feat - you love challenges, work hard, play nice with others - and
if you know your way around a ping pong table, that doesn’t hurt either.

And we’re just getting started. View Open Positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)
Please email vimarsh.karbhari[at]okta.com

------
xhrpost
Root Inc. | NodeJS Developer | Toledo, OH | ONSITE | Full-time

Root is looking for a candidate with a degree in Computer Science (or an
associated field) and/or 1-3 years’ experience in web application development
and dev-ops engineering to join our programming team. This position will work
with cross functional teams (including front end developers, digital artists,
film makers, graphic designers, and script writers) to develop and maintain
web applications.

If you’re a jack-of-all trades that enjoys participating in a project
throughout the entire lifecycle, we would love to talk to you! We look forward
to a lively conversation about such topics as source control, build scripts,
automated testing, and the merits of different production environments…. and
hope you do too.

We have an awesome work environment and we're right off Rt. 23 so several of
our employees are able to commute from Ann Arbor, MI.
[https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-
developer/](https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-developer/)

------
gamesbrainiac
Nitrous.io | On Site (SF or Singapore) | Full Time

\- Support Engineer Nitrous support engineers author platform documentation
and provide guidance to users so they can build amazing applications.

We're looking for technically-inclined individuals with a passion for writing
and technical education to engage our rapidly growing base of users.

Responsibilities * Interface with users for technical support * Author
tutorials, walkthroughs & "how to" videos about platform features * Aggregate
& perform analysis on support requests to inform product decision making

Requirements * Great oral and written communication skills * Experience with
technical writing * Familiarity with Ruby, Python, Node.js, or Go a plus * A
passion for helping and teaching, especially within the technology sphere

To apply, please provide the following: * Resume * Writing Samples * Links to
blog or technical documentation if applicable

to jobs@nitrous.io. Take a look at the full job posting here ->
[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs/support-
engineer/](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs/support-engineer/)

------
JayInt
Snaptrip • London • Full Time + Equity

We're a UK marketplace for last minute holidays, in 12 months we've now grown
to have more property than Airbnb and we're not finished yet!. We're a Post-
Accelerator company that's just closed our Series A and is now looking to take
on a very small number of great people to dominate the market. Today we're a
team of 7 today and we'll be double in 12 months (you need a few more to go
international right).

Check us out at www.snaptrip.com, why not find somewhere in Devon this
weekend?

 __ __ __Roles __ __ __

1\. Front End Developer

* Final say on anything HTML / CSS / JS / Responsive, you'll own the Front-End. Completely. * Working with your partner in crime our product manager you'll come up with quick ways to test features before we build out to production * Work on scaling out our big product changes for 2016 * You're the authority on feasibility, product will shape the ux and together you'll create something truly award winning (we're already winning innovation evert few months for the travel sector.

2\. Product Manager

* Your going to build out the whole roadmap as we go __international __, we 've got some great ideas they'll help you along the way * Own all product metrics and be expected to move them * Lead the team in creating great experiences and help us be a customer first organisation * You'll become the innovation leader building out a product that's slowly becoming a household name

\------- For a chat to learn more [https://calendly.com/jamesroutledge/meet-
snaptrip](https://calendly.com/jamesroutledge/meet-snaptrip) Go on, we don't
bite! \-------

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer (low-level ++) | ssgllc.com |
resume@ssgllc.com

At SSG we have brought together some of the world’s brightest traders,
researchers, and technologists to collaborate and solve some of the most
intellectually stimulating and technically challenging problems faced in any
industry. Our cross discipline team holds degrees in Computer Science,
Electrical Engineering, Math, Physics, and Statistics. We share ideas and
collaborate to maximize our differing experiences and backgrounds. Our team
finds inspiration everywhere, including academia and parallel industries,
sparking our next great ideas.

As a core developer you will focus on building scalable solutions for handling
a variety of data, where optimization and speed are at the heart of our
systems. We write highly performant systems using a mixture of tried and true
methods (C/C++), and we constantly evaluate newer technologies and the open
source communities that support them.

Are you driven by your desire to build and constantly improve high performance
systems? Are you interested in the technological challenges of building
systems that are able to swiftly gather information from data sources all
across the globe and writing the software that enables researchers and
traders? Are you grounded by your pragmatism? Do you hold yourself
accountable, while working well with others?

If so, we want to speak with you.

Necessary Skills •Bachelor’s or advanced degree in Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, or Electrical Engineering. •Experience writing performance
optimized code using object oriented programming in C++ •Strong background in
data structures and algorithms. •Experience writing low level software and
expertise in threading •Extensive experience in distributed systems and
parallel processing •Excellent communication

------
tobyc
Backend Developer | London (Clerkenwell) | Full-time | Onsite

Ambie ([http://ambie.fm](http://ambie.fm)) is effortless music management for
brands and spaces. We're a quick growing startup providing 24-7 streaming
music to businesses across the world. We've just come out of the Techstars
London Autumn program.

Our customers love us, and we want to keep it that way, so we need someone who
always puts the customer first and who is a good communicator.

We have a fully functioning product, but there is a lot for us to do in order
for us to keep up with our rate of growth.

As one of the early Ambie team members, you'll have to be comfortable with
uncertainty. But you'll be having a massive impact, and will get to hear from
satisfied customers all the time.

Our stack is primarily Django with a backbone front end. But we're evolving
rapidly — so things will change. We're moving towards React for our front end,
and technology for our back end is up for debate.

\- The pay is competitive. \- The environment is fun, flexible and
interesting. \- You'll have definite impact.

Send through your details to jobs@ambie.fm

------
yakubs
Linux System Engineer • Understory • Boston, MA • Full Time • No remote

We are looking for a Linux engineer to work on the full stack of our weather
stations. See our posting here:
[http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/g6JIoa/Linux-
Systems-...](http://understory.applytojob.com/apply/g6JIoa/Linux-Systems-
Engineer.html)

Understory—named for the area in a rainforest beneath the forest
canopy—creates hardware and analytics around rain, hail, wind and other
weather events directly at the earth’s surface, where the risk to life and
property is greatest. While traditional, radar-enabled weather centers collect
data by analyzing conditions observed in the atmosphere, Understory’s ground-
truth-based detection is a marked enhancement in both resolution and fidelity,
which leads to better insight and early detection of risks. You can get a
glimpse of our hail gun that we use to test our stations on our recent press
-- [http://t.co/ECOgpk8ITM](http://t.co/ECOgpk8ITM)

------
emidln
Curiosity | Chicago, USA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://curiosity.com](https://curiosity.com) | Frontend Developer

We build web and native apps that millions of people all over the world use
every day to get smarter. We’re looking for a driven front-end developer with
an agile software development background and great design taste. The ideal
candidate has experience in translating ideas and designs into amazing
experiences for users along with 4-6 years experience in the field.

You’ll primarily be working on a HTML5/CSS3/JS stack (migrating to ES 2015)
backed by Python with chances to delve into our iOS (Swift) and Android (Java)
codebases. Python (particularly in the context of Flask and Jinja2 templates)
and Swift are nice to have, but not a deal breaker if you’re willing to learn.

We’ve raised $6M from the best Venture Capital firms in Chicago as well as the
Discovery Channel. We pay very competitive market-rate compensation, 15 days
paid vacation + sick time, full health benefits (Tri-Net) including dental,
life insurance, etc.

Contact: Andy O’Dower (andy@curiosity.com)

------
timeisapear
Near-Miss Management | Software Developer | Philadelphia (Center-City) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | info@nearmissmgmt.com

Near-Miss Management seeks a creative, driven, independent-minded software
developer to join our start-up to help support our existing product and
clients while also implementing new features. Near-Miss provides an analytics
and visualization software solution to multiple corporate clients in the
chemical refining industry. Within our small team, your voice will be a
valuable asset to developing our award-winning product.

Hone your already strong Javascript skills on our leading-edge visualization
tools written using frameworks such as D3.js. Create beautiful interactive
interfaces by transforming our talented designers’ static layouts into code
using HTML, CSS (LESS), jQuery and vanilla Javascript. Create services and
consume them in our full-stack Node.JS web app.

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/98537/web-software-
de...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/98537/web-software-developer-
near-miss-management-llc)

------
fishtoaster
Joyable | [https://joyable.com](https://joyable.com) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

Joyable provides evidence-based, affordable mental health services to the
millions who can’t access them today. The Atlantic had a great article on us:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-
startu...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/05/the-startup-that-
wants-to-end-social-anxiety/392900/)

We're looking for any (or some combination of):

\- Android developer

\- iOS developer

\- Frontend developer

\- Backend developer

\- Fullstack developer

The company as a whole is 27 people, three of whom are developers. We formally
launched in March 2015, and we're just starting to expand our engineering
team. For the front/back/fullstack devs, we're looking for some amount of
professional experience in either Rails or frontend JS (we use Angular, but
experience with any clientside framework is fine).

More details and apply here:
[https://joyable.com/jobs](https://joyable.com/jobs)

------
Darinspired
Spire Global - [http://www.spire.com|](http://www.spire.com|) Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore | VISA OK | Onsite only

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer| Spacecraft Software Engineer | Platform Software
Engineer | Satellite Operations Engineer

We have several positions open in Software, Hardware and Operations. Please
visit our careers page to learn more:
[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Keywords: Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS,
microcontrollers, AWS, electronics and hardware, distributed systems and
networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Overview: Spire is a nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing cubesats to capture valuable data for weather prediction
and Maritime domain awareness.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

~~~
p4wnc6
FYI for others: if you submit an application through the Spire careers page,
it appears you receive an automated response indicating that you must complete
an online, timed programming challenge as the mandatory next step (at least
this happened to me). If I had known this, I wouldn't have applied (I prefer
to work only for organizations that will actually talk to me first before any
coding tests) -- so maybe this comment will be useful for others who have a
similar preference (or, conversely, it could make this opportunity more
attractive to those who have a preference for the initial communication to be
a coding test).

~~~
z92
I prefer the initial communication to be coding test. That way I hold a good
chance, as I am not that much confident in conversation.

~~~
p4wnc6
For me, it's not about being good in conversation (neither for me nor for the
company's representative). It's about having the chance to ask questions about
the true nature of the job, exactly what you will work on, to see if the job
really is interesting and a possibly good fit. It's impossible to tell that
from job descriptions which often don't give much clue about what your actual
job would be like.

If, after talking through it with someone, I still feel like there is a good
chance of a mutual fit, then I'm happy to be evaluated quantitatively by my
skills. But if a simple conversation reveals that it's not a good fit, then it
saves everyone a lot of time since I can avoid the code test for a position I
don't want, and the company doesn't waste time evaluating a code test for a
candidate who will end up feeling that the role isn't the right fit.

This is just my personal feeling, but for me the idea of doing a code test
before ever talking to someone at the company about the nature of the job is
like putting your shoes on before you put your socks on.

~~~
Darinspired
Thanks for the note p4wnc6. I definitely understand your position. This is why
I included my email in the post and encouraged folks to email me if they are
interested in learning more about Spire.

I'm happy to hop on the phone with people interested in Spire if there is a
potential fit. Please shoot me an email if you'd like to get in touch!
Darin@spire.com.

Cheers,

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest
growing adtech company, already producing $100M+ in revenue with a small
engineering team.

To give an idea how we work, recently we launched a new product on top of a
novel data processing pipeline on AWS using Docker, read more about it here:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-
pipelines-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-pipelines-
docker.html)

and more about our approach to data science, see here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
KillerRAK
CloudBolt Software | Campbell, CA | Solutions Engineer

CloudBolt Software ([http://cloudbolt.io](http://cloudbolt.io)) has delivered
software-defined IT that is transforming the way people interact with their
data centers and access their public and private cloud environments. Our
product has been consistently lauded as the best in this burgeoning space, and
we are focused on maintaining and growing our competitive advantage. We were
recognized by Gartner as a 2014 "Cool Vendor", and selected as a 2015 Red
Herring Top 100 North America Winner in recognition of being a leader in the
cloud management space.

Long story short: We're looking for a sharp Solutions Engineer for our Silicon
Valley office that can serve as a liaison between CloudBolt Engineering and
prospective customers while also working closely with a sales rep to ensure
our solution meets customer requirements.

More info here!
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/76cd3c0c](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/76cd3c0c)

------
jesperht
Suade Labs - [https://suade.org](https://suade.org) \- London, UK (No Remote)

About: We are an early-stage FinTech startup based in London. We have had the
pleasure and good fortune of being a part of the Techstars and Microsoft
Ventures programs. We also have a partnership with Simmons & Simmons, who are
a top-tier law firm in the Financial and Technology sectors. The company was
founded on the belief that there must be a better way for financial
institutions to comply with complex regulations. Our journey has led us
through over 500 product iterations through our converstations with experts on
both sides of the rules. Our solution draws on innovative tech concepts from
industries as diverse as transportation, social media, e-commerce and graphic
design. We are uniquely positioned with a wealth of banking and technical
talent to solve this real-world problem and deliver it to the industry.

Seeking: We are looking for experienced backend (Python, Flask) and frontend
(angular, d3) developers.

Contact: Send over an email with your CV and let's chat!

jobs@suade.org

~~~
jawns
Please use ONSITE instead of "No R-mote"

------
cyngn-recruit
CYANOGEN | Seattle, WA and Palo Alto, CA | On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa (transfer only for H1b at this point)

Cyanogen Inc was founded to make our popular open source CyanogenMod project
accessible to a broader consumer base worldwide in the form of Cyanogen OS, a
mobile OS built on Android that is known for its revolutionary personalization
features, intuitive interface, speed, improved battery life, and enhanced
security.

These are our high priority open positions:

1) Sr. Android Software Engineer: You’ll contribute work that is fundamental
to the Cyanogen experience by adding features to the Android frameworks,
exposing them to apps, and allowing for deeper, richer experiences for our
community to utilize. You’ll need extensive experience developing complex
Android applications and exceptional OO design and development skills.

2) Sr. Platform / Web Services Engineer: Build the scalable, distributed
systems that power our mass-market mobile services accessed by 50M+ users.
You’ll need hands-on experience with large-scale, distributed platforms, such
as AWS, and excellent OO development skills. These services are being
developed with Java NIO and open source frameworks like Vert.x and Netty

Working at Cyanogen, you'll get to collaborate with developers from around the
world and contribute daily to a platform used by millions of people. Community
involvement is an integral part of our everyday work. If you have a passion
for open source and innovation, can demonstrate strong skills and a great
attitude, we want to speak with you!

Check us out at [http://cyngn.com](http://cyngn.com) and view all of our open
positions here: [http://goo.gl/A69etV](http://goo.gl/A69etV), or email us at
recruiting AT cyngn DOT com with questions.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who early this broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.
We're not far from the £2B milestone either.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automated testing. We can - and do - deploy to production
several times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes and those needing visas are
encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our entire team with positions as a frontend engineer,
sys admin, technical support, applications engineer, SCADA engineer and sales.
Head to our careers page for more info:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

~~~
deeteecee
not sure the career page links are working. ("View Open Positions")

~~~
alexthornton
I just double-checked and it's working fine. Maybe it was an intermittent
issue with JobScore, the service that hosts our View Open Positions page. Is
it working for you now?

~~~
api_or_ipa
Not working for me either. Right click -> open in new tab seems to work for me
though.

------
kitkoaffirm
Affirm | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://www.affirm.com/careers/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/)

CEO Max Levchin, Cofounder of PayPal Nathan Gettings, Cofounder, Cofounder of
Palantir

Affirm, the next generation financial services company, offers installment
loans to consumers at the point of sale with partnership with merchants. We
enable people to take out simple loans and turn any purchase into a monthly
payments, 3, 6 or 12 months. All the pricing through us is adaptive based on
data that prices marginal risk in real time and generates a risk score for
every transaction, so every aspect of taking out the loan is completely
transparent.

 _Full stack in Consumer Product team - We 're looking for someone with a
strong full stack experience, both in FE (Javascript, Angular.js, React) and
BE (Python).

_Infrastructure, Automation, Site Reliability Engineering- We're looking for
anyone with strong systems and infrastructure background who cares for
automation, scale, monitoring, etc.

 _Backend Platform - Backend engineers who cares passions for building robust
web distributed systems.

_ Mobile iOS and Android - Mobile engineers who cares for building amazing
consumer apps.

*Fresh grad - Talented engineers who wants to work on any of the products above.

Please feel free to reach me at kit.ko@affirm.com if you're interested in
learning more.

Max being featured on Mad Money.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQEuc8_4Ag)

[https://www.affirm.com/careers/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/)

------
jfhollingworth
Qubit | London | [https://eng.qubit.com/](https://eng.qubit.com/)

Qubit (Founded by ex-googlers) creates products that help retailers understand
their customers and personalise their experiences.

\- Software Engineer, Front end -
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746).
(Javascript, Babel, Node.js, React, Redux, AWS)

\- Software Engineer, Back end -
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/11172](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/11172)
(Scala, Hbase, Kafka, AWS, Google Cloud)

\- Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/132837](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/132837)
(Mesos, Docker, Ansible, Puppet, Graphite, Jenkins)

\- Systems Engineer -
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/132836](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/132836)
(Mesos, Docker, Ansible, Puppet, Graphite, Jenkins)

------
dochtman
ActiveVideo - Hilversum (near Amsterdam, The Netherlands) or San Jose
(California) - Full Time - ONSITE, we can help with relocation/VISA

ActiveVideo is going through a growth phase right now. We have an innovative
product to virtualize the set-top box (think using old set-top boxes with a
video stream rendered in the cloud), with large customers all over the world.
We have operations and QA positions open in San Jose, but our core engineering
group is in Hilversum, the Netherlands, where we have a really strong team of
competent software and QA engineers. One thing we hear time and again from
recent hires is how much they value their new colleagues, and employees judge
their own compensation as pretty good in a recent survey.

We're looking for both C++ and Java developers -- though for the latter I
should add we're not looking for the enterprise business-rule kind of Java
developer, but rather the systems-level Java developer. Our Java codebase is a
multi-threaded (evented), very scalable distributed system with strong
consistency guarantees. We have a media/codec-related C++ code base (if you
like getting your hands dirty with H.264, MPEG2 or Intel's cool GPU-based
real-time transcoding, this is for you) as well as our own cloud-based browser
engine, where we pretty much run WebKit on the cloud.

And of course we wouldn't be able to deliver quality product without our QA
team members, both embedded in the development teams and in an integration-
level System QA team.

Find more info here: [http://www.activevideo.com/careers#bm-open-
positions](http://www.activevideo.com/careers#bm-open-positions)

If you're interested in a job (that is, if you're not a recruiter), feel free
to email me at d.ochtman at the obvious domain.

~~~
aprdm
Sorry but -> Note: there is no relocation offered and no visa support, local
candidates preferred.

But you say you can help with VISA, which one is the right one?

------
andrewmutz
Appfolio is looking to hire full-time and intern software engineers for onsite
work in Santa Barbara and San Diego (Southern California). Visa assistance
offered.

Appfolio builds modern business software. Instead of building a product that
targets many types of companies, we build software products that target
specific industries. We create all-in-one systems of record that automate and
streamline everything for small and medium-sized businesses. We currently have
two products in the marketplace, one serving Law Firms
([http://mycase.com](http://mycase.com)) and one serving Property Managers
([http://appfolio.com](http://appfolio.com))

This approach gives us many advantages over traditional makers of business
software:

* By building the complete solution, we can deliver deep integration between disparate parts of the application. Our customers don't need to rely on IT staff to cobble together separate point solutions.

* Because we know the details of the business that we are serving, we can deliver a superior user experience over generic point solutions.

* As software takes over more and more of a company's interaction with its customers, we can provide this software in the form of web and mobile experiences, and ensure it integrates cleanly with our system of record.

We are looking for full-stack software engineers who want to build products
that customers love. Our tech stack today is comprised primarily of
Javascript, Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Linux, with some React, Puppet, Docker, nginx,
SOLR and RabbitMQ as well.

Apply today!

[http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs](http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs)

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- Full-Time or Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY Available Positions: iOS
Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Data Scientist

Scene helps you find places for you to go through personalized
recommendations, planning with friends, curated collections and by providing
real-time venue activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users
and merchants. We are looking for talented developers with a passion for
delivering polished mobile user experiences and working through complex
problems to join our development team and accelerate our app development. We
offer competitive compensation and benefits including early stage company
stock options. Work alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team
with experienced leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building
a new consumer platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
         - Graduating in May 2015 or have graduated from a Master’s or undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields   
         - Strong understanding of MVC or MVVM architecture pattern 
         - Strong knowledge in object-oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving 
         - Proficient with memory management 
         - Ability to be detail-orientated but also design, build and iterate prototypes quickly 
         - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit testing 
         - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated processes and product building.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/max2?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/max2?lever-source=HN)

OR

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Hack on a tech stack that includes the
latest in tech: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor.js and Docker - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment.

Multiple open positions:

\- Software Engineer (Big Data - Kafka, Hadoop, Cassandra, Java)

\- Software Engineer (Full Stack - Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at www.sharethis.com/join

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
isaac@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name

------
crousto
GarageScore | Arcueil, France | Mostly ONSITE, southern suburb of Paris | Lead
Full-Stack Web Developer

About 85 percent of car drivers no longer trust their garage! GarageScore is a
nascent start-up developing the first label of garage and car dealer
satisfaction, with the aim of restoring this trust, and allow serious car
professionnals to be noticed. Join our founder team of four passionate
entrepreneurs!

We are looking for a passionate developer that is comfortable with the full
stack of a web application, has a strong sense of the customer, and wants to
lead great projects. Co-teaming with the CTO (myself), they will share
responsibility of architecting and developing our products, with a direct
impact on our customers in the automobile industry.

Technologies currently used by our services:

\- JavaScript (mostly ECMAScript 5 flavored)

\- Node.js, Express, Loopback on the back-end side

\- Backbone on the front-end side

\- MongoDB / Redis storage

You can demonstrate:

\- at lest five years of experience in web application crafting, a significant
proportion of which as a team lead

\- significant experience of JavaScipt, and ideally Node.js

\- deep understanding of the DOM, HTTP, and RESTful design

\- strong knowledge of a decentralized version control tool, ideally Git

For us, the ideal candidate:

\- communicates with precision, concision, and clarity, in English and ideally
in French

\- shows opinonated ideas, but can listen to others

\- is highly sensitive to big little details

This is a FULL TIME position. Please write to jobs@garagescore.com, and ask
for Eric.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston, MA |
Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) located near Boston's South Station, and
power video for many of the world's largest media companies.

Engineering Positions:

* Senior JavaScript Developer, Video Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tNMEhws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tNMEhws))

* Principal JavaScript Developer, Video Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PNMEhwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PNMEhwO))

* JavaScript developer, Video Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VNMEhwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3VNMEhwU))

* Engineering Manager, Video SDKs ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl))

------
kevinwuhoo
San Francisco, CA - Academia.edu - Full Time Onsite

We're a team of 15 engineers (22 total) building an Open Science platform to
bring the world's research online, available to all, for free. With over 27M
registered users (that's a user-to-engineer ratio of 1.8M to 1!) and growing
at 10% per month, we're looking to reach to 60M registered within the next
year. We're currently working on products which accelerate the speed of paper
peer review and publication.

We're hiring full-stack engineers, front-end engineers, an infrastructure
engineer, devops, and a product designer. We use Ruby on Rails, RSpec,
Postgres, Nginx, Redis, Elasticsearch, Neo4j, Kafka, Backbone, and React on
AWS. We're 3 blocks from the Montgomery BART station. Check out our hiring
page at [https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring).

Please contact me if you have any questions or if you'd like to chat:
kevin@academia.edu (software engineer). Check my profile for more contact info
if needed.

------
cmain
128 Technology | Burlington, MA (Greater Boston Area) | Full Time | ONSITE |
Full Stack Engineer

The engineering team at 128 Technology is looking for a front end engineer who
is comfortable working within the full stack of our web application.

Technical Requirements:

* Node.js and RESTful API Design

* Modern Frameworks (React, Angular, Ember, Meteor)

* Modern Web Tooling (Webpack, Mocha, Chai, Sinon)

* D3.js experience is a plus

128 Technology is a stealth mode network technology startup located in
Burlington, MA, just outside of Boston. We have a fantastic company culture
and are looking for highly motivated individuals who are excited to join a
small startup whose mission is to fundamentally change networking. Recently we
moved into a brand new office in Burlington, built just for us. We have an
onsite gym, weekly catered meals, beer on tap, health and dental benefits,
competitive salaries, and the opportunity to join a company at the ground
level in an early stage.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/81842426](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/81842426)
or cmain@128technology.com

------
LauraWojtas
homify www.homify.co.uk | Berlin | Full time | ONSITE

We are homify- a young company from Berlin, which is giving the print-business
a run for its money within the home and living special interest sector. homify
is a front runner in digitalizing the industry. Our interactive platform
allows architecture and design experts to network and engage with clients,
initiate new projects, answer questions or simply offer inspiration for future
projects. Simultaneously, homify offers its readers compelling articles about
current home and living trends.

Within a short period of time, homify has evolved to an more than 80-employee-
strong team, making it one of the few German startups to attain domestic and
international notoriety. homify embodies functionality, innovation,
individuality and ease of use. Our departments are closely interwoven. Start-
up spirit, determination and hard work are our recipe for success.

    
    
          WE ARE LOOKING FOR RUBY ON RAILS DEVELOPERS
    

Please apply directly to: jobs@homify.de

------
mhinze
CS Disco -- Austin, TX -- Full Time -- Front-End Engineer --
[http://csdisco.com](http://csdisco.com)

Disco is looking for passionate front-end engineers to join our team! Our
mission is to sit at the intersection of great technology and deep domain
expertise to change the way law is practiced. Instead of being religious about
any specific technology, we focus on using whatever helps us solve our
problems and deliver a fantastic experience for our users.

You will be a key part of our team: working alongside product managers,
designers, and other engineers on improving our current and future products.

You write well-crafted HTML and CSS.

You’ve built complex web applications using JavaScript libraries/frameworks
like Backbone.js, Ember.js, and React; and more importantly, you have a deep
understanding of what they do and how they help.

We’re looking for people who want to join a team that cares deeply about user
experience and a relentless pursuit toward making things better, simpler,
faster, and/or easier.

Come join us! For more info contact hinze@csdisco.com

------
aelaguiz
Cratejoy (YC S13) | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE

Cratejoy has created a new ecosystem of subscription businesses. Thousands of
first time founders and new business owners have created subscriptions on
Cratejoy with hundreds of thousands of subscribers. We've recently launched a
shopping portal for consumers to find subscriptions operated by Cratejoy
merchants. We have raised about $11M from the best investors in the valley and
are driving millions of dollars in revenue.

Cratejoy is literally creating thousands of new jobs and an entire new set of
businesses, come help us build something that people truly love.

We're hiring:

\- Platform Software Engineers (Python/Flask, postgres, AWS)

\- Full stack Software Engineers (Backbone + REST Python backend)

\- Front-end Software Engineers (Backbone, Bootstrap, LESS)

\- Support Engineers (Python, Javascript)

\- Data Analysts (Mixpanel, Postgres, Python)

\- Product Managers (Marketplace or SaaS)

We are willing to pay for relocation expenses to Austin.

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/cratejoy](https://jobs.lever.co/cratejoy)

Feel free to e-mail me with any questions about working at Cratejoy:
amir@cratejoy.com

------
FlyingAvatar
InsureMyTrip | Warwick, RI | Full Stack Developer / Development Lead | ONSITE

InsureMyTrip is the industry leader in travel insurance aggregation. We pride
ourselves on our forward-thinking technology, work/life balance and positive
team dynamic.

We're looking for several full-stack developers and a Development Lead to join
our team. We are currently in the process of renovating our core architecture,
breaking up a monolithic PHP code-base into a modular service-based model
written in Python / Flask on the back-end, and HTML/CSS/JS (using Aurelia)
with a dab of PHP/Python glue on the front-end.

We're happy to talk to candidates who lean more towards front-end or back-end!

On the front-end, we're looking for people with deep knowledge of HTML, CSS
and JavaScript. Experience with JavaScript frameworks such as Angular or
Aurelia is a plus.

On the back-end, we're looking for people with a strong knowledge base of
network and web fundamentals, RESTful architecture and API design.

If you've got both, we're doubly interested in meeting with you!

Contact jobs@insuremytrip.com.

------
Simmo
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Jobs descriptions:
[http://www.wikitude.com/jobs](http://www.wikitude.com/jobs)

We are looking for several Engineers:

\- Javascript MEAN Stack (Nodejs, Mongodb, Redis, AngularJS)

\- Technical QA Engineer (C/C++, TDD, BDD)

\- Build Manager (Jenkins, Docker, Chef, Puppet, Capistrano, CI, CD)

\- Computer Vision (C/C++, OpenCV, OpenGL, OpenCL)

To apply send us email to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
dml_
Javascript Developer - Boston, MA (Remote okay) - full time

Brightcove is looking for smart, passionate developers to join the team that
builds video.js. Contribute to a huge open-source project that is loved by
viewers and developers alike. The world is shifting from traditional broadcast
to video over IP and that means a whole host of new challenges for video on
the web. If you're interested in anything from building a strong open-source
community, to balancing harsh network conditions and stream quality, to in-
browser video transformation, we'd love to chat with you.

Check out all of our projects on github
([https://github.com/videojs/](https://github.com/videojs/)) and our openings:

* Senior Javascript Developer: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?31EMEhwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31EMEhwR)

* Principal Javascript Developer: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fEMEhw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fEMEhw5)

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row) | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

* Data Engineers * Backend Cloud Engineers * Javascript Developers * Front-end Developers * h.264 and Media Experts *

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
analytics, research, and development.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, ON | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://streetcontxt.com/](http://streetcontxt.com/)

Street Contxt is a post-Series A, FinTech startup attacking the capital
markets space. We’re reinventing the way market-moving commentary is produced,
consumed, and discovered across “the street.” Our platform provides smart and
actionable insights that are contextual to each user.

We're currently looking to add about 20 engineers to our team over the coming
year. Our openings include Full Stack Developers, Back End Developers, Front
End Developers and Software Engineers in Test. We're also hiring designers!
All of our current openings can be found on our careers page:
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers)

We work with the best tools for the job and that means using Java 8, Scala,
Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, Java EE, WildFly, Play Framework, KnockoutJS,
RequireJS, Bootstrap, Less, PostgreSQL, AWS, and Git. We’re experimenting with
and eager to implement ES6 and React. We also use JIRA, Confluence, Bamboo,
Fisheye, and Crucible. We’re less fussed about how long you’ve been working
with these particular (or similar) technologies and more interested in your
knowledge and perspective about them.

We have a beautiful workspace in the heart of downtown Toronto and offer
competitive compensation, as well as an extremely generous perks package (see:
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers)). Our team
is quite senior for our size/stage and we're really in the market for the best
people available, regardless of where you currently call home.

Feel free to email me at jackson@streetcontxt.com if you have any questions!

------
tkureha
DataHero

San Francisco, CA | Full-Stack & Front-end Engineers | Fulltime | Onsite

DataHero, winner of Strata 2014, recently raised $6M Series A and is looking
for experienced Full-Stack and Front-end JavaScript engineers. We're a team of
17 employees where each employee is making a big impact to the bottom line of
the company, helping people find insights in data that is scattered across
many different cloud services.

"Tech Stack"

    
    
      * React w/ Flux & Backbone with Webpack + Babel enabling ES6
    
      * Node 4+ with ES6
    
      * Dockerized Production & Development environment
    
      * Microservices through Amazon ECS
    
      * Continuous Integration through CircleCI
    
      * MySQL / Redis / DynamoDB / other NoSQL
    
      * Python Machine Learning Libraries
    
    

"Culture" \- i.e. Values

    
    
      * Smart & Learn Quickly
    
      * Get Things Done
    
      * Collaboration
    
      * Passion
    
      * Ownership
    
    

Apply at [https://datahero.com/jobs/](https://datahero.com/jobs/)

NO Agencies

------
tyre
Seneca Systems — Redwood City — Full Time — ONSITE

Seneca Systems builds modern software for local government. Our mission is to
rekindle passion for public service by building tools that set government
employees up for success. Our CRM for local governments, Romulus
([https://romulusapp.com](https://romulusapp.com)), already serves elected
officials who represent over a quarter of a million Americans.

We are hiring a Product Marketer to pioneer scalable SaaS growth in local
government. Like small business before Square or enterprise before Salesforce,
this is a tremendous opportunity understand the needs of a massive market in
need of better software.

We offer autonomy, a values-driven culture, and a remarkable team that are
only missing you. Our focus is on reaching profitability with a small team
before scaling.

Benefits:

\- Minimum Vacation Policy (mandatory minimum of 15 days per year)

\- Charitable matching of $500 per year

\- Fantastic team passionate about solving real problems.

[http://seneca.systems](http://seneca.systems)

Contact: chris@seneca.systems

------
TN1ck
LIQID | Berlin, Germany | Full time

LIQID is the next-generation private wealth management solution. We combine
scientifically proven investment approaches and the expertise of one of
Europe’s leading investment teams with a unique, fully digital user
experience.

Senior Frontend Dev:

As senior frontend developer, you are responsible for the development of
Europe’s most progressive private wealth management solution. Together with
our team of highly talented developers, you work on the development and
optimization of our platform and the integration of our APIs and algorithms.
Your main challenge is to deal with complex data structures and
visualizations.

Technologies:

\- React

\- Redux

\- Webpack

\- d3

\- es6 and jsx via babel

For more information see our job posting:
[https://www.liqid.de/en/career/senior-frontend-
developer](https://www.liqid.de/en/career/senior-frontend-developer)

Lead Backend Dev:

Your central duties are to guarantee code quality and manage the security of
our systems in an agile environment. You provide guidance to other developers
and work alongside our frontend ninjas to build and maintain our technological
core. Your main challenges are the integration of third-party APIs and the
algorithmic puzzles faced in financial technology.

Technologies:

\- JRuby

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Docker

For more information see our job posting:
[https://www.liqid.de/en/career/lead-backend-
developer](https://www.liqid.de/en/career/lead-backend-developer)

------
jaaron
Riot Games - Full-time in Los Angeles / St. Louis / Points elsewhere globally

Riot Games, developer and publisher of League of Legends, is looking for
highly accomplished engineers passionate about the technology that excites and
engages millions of players globally. Our opportunities run the gamut of Game
Development, Big Data, Cloud Computing, eSports, Merchandise, Live Service
Development and Corporate IT Systems. With tens of millions of players daily
around the globe, we face cutting edge technical challenges at scale.
Consequently, we’re an engineering organization that values “T-shaped”
engineers - those with flexible breadth and pragmatic depth of experience.

[http://www.riotgames.com/careers](http://www.riotgames.com/careers)

Ok, corporate speak aside, League of Legends offers a pretty amazing and rare
intersection of core video games and cutting edge, large scale, interesting
tech problems. We're looking for engineers with experience in Go (yes, Go),
Java, C++, C# and, well, the list goes on. We also leveling up our engineering
leadership, looking for architects and managers. For those of us engineers who
are gamers in our heart, this is a chance to work on something you’re truly
passionate about. I feel quite lucky to work at Riot and am excited to have
other other gamers join us in building games by players and for players. If
you have any questions, feel free to hit me up directly on Twitter or
LinkedIn.

[https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr](https://twitter.com/jaaronfarr)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr)

(If you do reach out to me on LinkedIn, please let me know you saw this here
on Hacker News so I know who you are!)

------
laura427
Bluebeam Software • Pasadena/Chicago/San Diego • Full Time • ONSITE

Development at Bluebeam is about solving complex challenges and expressing
yourself through products that enable nearly a million technical professionals
across the world to collaborate without limits.

It's about pushing the boundaries of what software can and should be, to
constantly develop ways to make digital collaboration faster, smarter and more
intuitive, and never failing to ask ourselves: shouldn't software be an
experience? If you seek an environment where you can flex your technical
expertise as well as your imagination, this just may be the place for you.

See what it's like to work with us:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/](http://careers.bluebeam.com/).

Take a look at our web development and engineering management opportunities
here: [http://bit.ly/1WzTz6q](http://bit.ly/1WzTz6q).

------
davidkellis
Rackspace | San Antonio, TX | Full-time Ruby/Go (Golang) Developer

I'm a dev on one of the automation teams at Rackspace, and we're looking for a
Ruby/Go developer to add to our team.

Our team owns a suite of monolithic Rails apps, and we're replacing some of
them with Golang services. We primarily work on backend logic, though we, in
conjunction with a sister team, maintain the GUIs in the Rails apps. All the
Golang work is backend logic only.

The open position is posted in a couple of places:

1\. Racker Talent: [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/15798/software-
de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/15798/software-
developer/job)

2\. LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/81849144?trk=vsrp_jobs_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/81849144?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A121551671446136190509%2CVSRPtargetId%3A81849144%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary)

------
ppalavilli
Android|Web|Firmware Engineers – Poynt.com - Poynt, Co. – Palo Alto, CA
(ONSITE)

We’re a series B funded startup in Palo Alto building the world’s first Smart
Payment Terminal. Our mission is to build an affordable future-proof Payment
Terminal for every small business with an open commerce platform that enables
connected commerce.

We’re looking for full-time Android, Web and Firmware engineers that are
highly motivated in building and maintaining: \- awesome in-store checkout
experiences for merchants and consumers \- Poynt OS - our secure version of
Android, payments firmware as per EMV and PCI requirements \- web and mobile
apps for merchants, partners and developers.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
for all across the world to replace the traditional (brick-looking) single
purpose payment terminals with our Poynt Smart Payment Terminals.

If you’re interested in joining us as an early engineer, or interested in
learning more about what we do, please drop a note here or send an email to
careers@poynt.com.

------
gjcourt
Memorang | SF/Remote | Software Engineering | VP Product, Content |
[https://www.memorangapp.com/jobs](https://www.memorangapp.com/jobs)

Memorang is an all-purpose learning tool that helps students from middle
school through medical school ace their exams with adaptive quizzing modes and
games. In addition to free flashcards that can be created, imported, or
crowdsourced, Memorang also sells expert content for several exams such as the
MCAT, USMLE, and GRE.

If you’re looking to be a ground-floor engineer at fast-paced, profitable,
investor-backed startup with broad social impact in education, then this job
might be for you. Memorang is solving challenging, large-scale problems that
make a difference in students' lives around the world.

[DEMO] Test your knowledge of Big Cats
[https://www.memorangapp.com/flashcards/117/Exotic+Cats](https://www.memorangapp.com/flashcards/117/Exotic+Cats)

------
mrrafael
Audible, Inc. (An Amazon Company) - Newark, NJ - ONSITE

About Audible: Audible is a mission driven, highly profitable media company in
hyper-growth. We're a collection of artists, designers and technologists with
a love of literature, performance and the spoken word. We're the leading
provider of audiobooks worldwide with a huge catalog of exclusive content and
a first-class listening experience on Kindle, Android and iOS devices. We love
our customers and we love our product. We're on a mission to share great
stories with the world and we want you to be a part of that journey.

Software Development Engineer

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/316431/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/316431/software-development-engineer)

 _Full relocation packages available, visa transfers accepted, free daily
catered lunch, happy hour Fridays

_ Must have at least 8+ years of experience

Please email resumes to mrrafael@audible.com

------
bleftson
Clariture - [http://clariturehealth.com](http://clariturehealth.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Full Time - ONSITE

We’re hiring back-end and front-end engineers to help us revolutionize
healthcare marketing. The healthcare industry is way behind in adopting many
of the innovations in digital marketing, and as a result there’s a massive
amount of money being wasted on ineffective marketing channels. Come help us
build the future of digital marketing for healthcare providers!

We’re hiring:

* Back-end engineers - [http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/SvGR9k/Web-Eng...](http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/SvGR9k/Web-Engineer-Backend)

* Front-end engineers - [http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/5d0uES/Web-Eng...](http://clariturehealth.theresumator.com/apply/5d0uES/Web-Engineer-Frontend)

Our stack:

Back-end: Python, Django, PostgreSQL

Front-end: Foundation, d3.js, AngularJS

Infra: AWS, Docker

------
mixer
BetterWorks | Full Time | Palo Alto | Onsite
[http://grnh.se/6ow4xk](http://grnh.se/6ow4xk)

* Fullstack Engineer

We are looking for a passionate engineer to help solve some of our challenges.
These challenges include: balancing speed of implementation, simplicity,
polish, building sophisticated features (data visualization, collaboration,
etc.) to support our users.

BetterWorks™ enterprise software provides the easiest way to set and manage
goals. Rooted in Objectives and Key Results (OKRs), it uses Goal Science™
insights to help high-performing companies get aligned, stay focused on the
work that matters and ultimately become more successful. The company is
headquartered in Palo Alto with an office in New York City, and is backed by
Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers and Formation 8. BetterWorks has an
experienced team from innovative companies like Apple, Box, Cisco, Palantir,
Salesforce and Yammer. To learn more about BetterWorks, visit
www.betterworks.com.

------
mattzito
Synthesio - [http://www.synthesio.com](http://www.synthesio.com) | Solutions
Engineers | London and Paris

We're one of the leading social media analytics companies - every month we
pull in >2bn pieces of social data, and allow our users to slice and dice that
data to answer all sorts of interesting questions, like:

\- Why are people buying our products vs. our competitors?

\- What people on social media are driving discussion about our brand?

\- How can we calculate what subjects are getting people excited about a
particular political candidate?

I'm the VP product here in NYC, while our engineering team is in Paris. I'm
looking to hire a couple of positions reporting to me, and then we're hiring a
bunch of folks throughout the organization.

Solutions Engineer - [http://synthes.io/1RK3Ypu](http://synthes.io/1RK3Ypu)

This is a presales engineer role, but with some fun extras. Since you're
reporting with the product organization and R&D, we spend more time working on
product strategy and partnerships than a typical SE does. The ideal candidate
will be someone who can talk APIs and implementation plans as well as a deep
and abiding interest in big data and social analytics. We have positions open
in both London and Paris, and we would really prefer you be located in one of
those two cities.

There are links to the job postings next to the title, you can always feel
free to email me at mzito@synthesio.com if you have any questions or comments,
or you can also reach out to our internal recruiter at syard@synthesio.com.
For the rest of our job postings, take a look at:
[http://synthesio.applytojob.com/](http://synthesio.applytojob.com/)

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Senior Web
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Come help us as we continue to
completely re-engineer the entire tech stack and innovate on how people
exchange money and pay both online and offline.

I am one of the hiring managers, you can reach out to me directly at my HN
username at paypal.com. We're looking for talented JavaScript developers.
Experience with Backbone, React, and Flux would be hugely helpful while
experience with other frameworks like Ember and Angular would also be quite
useful. We've got some amazing teams of JS engineers and we'd love to have you
join!

We've got openings in various areas including online checkout, account
servicing, p2p money, etc.

At the present time due to paperwork deadlines, you must be currently legally
authorized to work in the USA. We are able to sponsor current VISA; however,
we cannot apply for new VISA.

------
lylo
Hacker News Who’s Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (but UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* VP engineering

* Full stack software engineers (grad to senior)

At FreeAgent we're on a mission to democratise accounting for micro-businesses
and freelancers. We have built an award-winning cloud accounting product
(using Ruby/Javascript/RabbitMQ/Elasticsearch/MySQL) that offers full end-to-
end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength, with over
42,000 paying customers and strong YoY revenue growth. Customers love our
product and we've sustained an NPS > 74 for the past four quarters.

If you want to come and help us make small businesses awesome at doing their
finances, take a look at our vacancies at
[http://www.freeagent.com/jobs](http://www.freeagent.com/jobs).

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff only right now.

------
xaj
Mocavo Free Genealogy Search • Boulder, CO • Full Time • ONSITE

We were acquired in 2014, before that we were VC funded by Foundry Group,
TechStars, and a few others. We value continuous integration, utilizing modern
frameworks, being TDD focused, and we provide new hires with agile training.
We approach genealogy as an innovator in the field by focusing our efforts
towards furthering freedom of information. To that end, all content on our
site is free to view and share, and indexed on Google. (More info on how we
still make money:
[https://www.mocavo.com/how_we_make_money](https://www.mocavo.com/how_we_make_money))

## Looking for:

Senior Engineer / Full Stack Engineer:
[http://www.mocavo.com/about/jobs/senior-
engineer](http://www.mocavo.com/about/jobs/senior-engineer)

Software Engineer / Back End Engineer / Frontend Engineer / Front End
Developer: [http://www.mocavo.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.mocavo.com/about/jobs/software-engineer)

## Stack:

PHP / Laravel / MySQL / LESS / Bootstrap / Underscore / Composer /
SphinxSearch / Nginx / Vagrant / Puppet

## Benefits:

• Flexible Hours and Remote/On-Site policy as well as weekly opt-in hack days

• Generous Vacation Policy

• Full healthcare coverage with no co-pay

• Enjoy our Ideal Location on Pearl Street Mall with daily team lunch and roof
deck grilling during the warmer months

• Dedicated Parking Spaces and RTD Bus Passes

• EPIC Local and Eldora Ski Passes and Gym Memberships

------
tmjobs
Ticketmaster Senior Software Engineer - Hollywood/Los Angeles, California

We're improving Ticketmaster from the ground up. We need smart, ambitious
engineers to build out our infrastructure for high demand ticket sales and
global API services.

The Role:

We're looking for a strong Senior Software Engineer who can thrive in a fast
paced environment to join the newly minted Distributed Commerce team. We are
building new API products that enable third parties to sell verified tickets
off-site, on many of the largest platforms and websites in e-commerce and
online media. As a key member of a small, dedicated team, you will be
responsible for developing new technology that is completely independent from
legacy systems. Our group's goal is to sell more than 10M+ tickets in 2016,
utilizing purpose-built transactional and content APIs, as well as developing
SDKs and transactional widgets that will empower mobile apps, social networks,
and 3rd-party ticketing partners while increasing the exposure of the
Ticketmaster brand.

Technologies and standards we use, which you should be familiar with:

Java, Spring, Cucumber, Maven, Git, Linux, Docker, REST, OAuth, MySQL,
JavaScript, Python, Amazon Web Services (EC2, ELB, S3)

Qualifications:

\- 5+ years professional hands on software development experience, with 3+
years specifically utilizing Java and 2+ years of web services
applications/systems experience

\- Experience with high-volume applications/systems requiring 24/7 uptime

\- Experience in developing loosely coupled systems (REST APIs, SOA,
microservices)

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services

\- Strong software development process background Scrum and/or Kanban.

Email ryan.aviles@ticketmaster.com for details.

------
jgautsch
Preferral | Nashville, TN | REMOTE (or onsite)

Looking for Front-end, or Back-end, or system integration folks.

We use:

    
    
      * Rails (4.2)
      * Postgres
      * RSpec/Capybara
      * Elasticsearch
      * React
      * Redux
      * Webpack
      * Mocha/chai
      * Knockout (moving away from it though)
      * MirthConnect
    

Come join a small but high impact team working to improve healthcare access
and efficiency. We take patient referrals online. Why? Because patients
currently move through the healthcare system via faxes and phone calls from
healthcare travel agents. As a result patients frequently end up at a non-
optimal specialist, if they end up with a specialist at all. Sometimes it
takes more than 2 weeks just to book a referral appointment. We fix this.
There's a huge amount of value to be added (and captured) in bringing patient
referrals online.

As a company we believe in work/life balance, continual learning, and a
friendly and productive environment. We'd love to hear from you!

Shoot me an email at jon@preferral.com

------
rshearn
Motiv| multiple positions | SF, CA | Onsite | Full-Time| Visa (full time) |
iOS Engineer; Android Engineer

[http://mymotiv.com](http://mymotiv.com)

Motiv is developing the next generation of wearable technology where size,
performance, and style matter. Our experienced team's background runs deep in
design, technology, and science. We have created everything from products you
already use everyday to advancements that have taken us far into the reaches
of space. We are Series A funded by some of Silicon Valley's most notable
investors and launching our first product next year. We offer a competitive
compensation package with meaningful equity and health benefits. Join our
quickly growing team of the smartest people we can find in our creative and
casual SOMA office.

For more information or to apply:
[http://www.mymotiv.com/careers](http://www.mymotiv.com/careers)

------
admc
Betable | San Francisco | [https://betable.com](https://betable.com) | Full
Time | ONSITE, RELOCATION

Betable is transforming one of the most opaque and highest revenue-generating
industries in the world - gambling and betting. Our vision is to democratize
this $500bn industry, allowing any game developer to build legal gambling
games without needing their own licenses and operate those games globally on
any device.

We are Series A funded with exciting revenue, a small engineering team and a
modern tech stack (Node, Angular, React, GO, Cassandra, Puppet, etc). We have
strong values and awesome investors (True Ventures, Greylock, Venture51 etc).
Come help us transform an industry!

Positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Web:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f29b0dc0)

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Server:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b3724a0)

\- Sr. Operations Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-
cfa2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-cfa2ab011d2e)

\- Engineering Manager, Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba8...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba87b875e)

\- Engineering Manager, Full Stack (coming soon):
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable](https://jobs.lever.co/betable)

------
mkopinsky
Way to Health, University of Pennsylvania Health System | Philadelphia, PA |
Full-time | Onsite | www.waytohealth.org

Looking for a software developer in Philly. Way to Health is a connected
research platform that's been used to advance health outcomes in thousands of
patients, through (so far) 38 studies and millions of dollars of NIH funding.
We are poised to take it into the clinical realm as well as to facilitate many
more studies - there is a lot to be done, and we need your help. This position
entails a lot of autonomy in shaping our product and our processes, and has a
lot of room for impact.

Our platform is built on symfony/PHP/MySQL for the admin interface, and a
newer node/mongo app for the patient-facing site.

Email me at mkopinsky@waytohealth.org with any questions; visit
[https://goo.gl/Rlgpna](https://goo.gl/Rlgpna) to apply or for the detailed
job description.

------
peawee
SpiderOak - REMOTE - Full-time -
[https://spideroak.com](https://spideroak.com)

Privacy matters. We're a privacy and security-focused cloud services provider
looking to flesh out several teams on staff.

We are looking for energetic, capable engineers for the following positions:

* iOS Developer [https://spideroak.com/articles/ios-developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/ios-developer)

* Android Developer [https://spideroak.com/articles/android-developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/android-developer)

* JS App Developer [https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-developer)

* Django Developer [https://spideroak.com/articles/django-developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/django-developer)

------
blinkymach12
Fog Creek Software | HQ in New York City | Full-Time | Onsite, Remote, and Ad-
Hoc Remote friendly.

Fog Creek Software is a small, friendly software company in New York City that
was designed from the ground up to be a great place to work. We work on
interesting projects with smart people, treat everyone like royalty, and eat
lunch together every day. Over the course of our adventures we created
FogBugz, Kiln, Trello, and co-created Stack Overflow.

[https://www.fogcreek.com/careers/](https://www.fogcreek.com/careers/)

Currently seeking Support Engineers
([https://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SupportEngineer/](https://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SupportEngineer/))
and Account Executives
([https://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/AccountExecutive/](https://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/AccountExecutive/))

I hope you'll check us out.

------
BornInTheUSSR
Senior Software Engineers - NYC Full Time ONSITE

Brickwork Software
([http://brickworksoftware.com/](http://brickworksoftware.com/)) is a one-
year-old startup changing the way customers engage with brick & mortar stores
online. We are looking for exceptional frontend and rails backend software
engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced software engineer with Ruby on Rails
experience, love of great products and clean code. As a key early hire, you
will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering process and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team that has a great time working
together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer pipeline and is
experiencing tremendous growth. NYC-based candidates welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

------
yawgmoth
LLamasoft | Ann Arbor, MI | Full Time, On Site |
[http://llamasoft.com](http://llamasoft.com) |
[http://www.llamasoft.com/about-
us/careers/jobs/](http://www.llamasoft.com/about-us/careers/jobs/)

LLamasoft is a leader in the realm of supply chain design. We build desktop
and SaaS (and SaaS-on-prem) supply chain design tools that scale with your
supply chain's complexity. We have a large consulting arm to help implement
projects with our tools and principles, but I'm an engineer here so I'll
simply speak to that.

Our software org is

* About 40-50 people (including product engineers, product managers, product owners)

* A .NET shop (WPF on the desktop, ASP.NET MVC + jQuery on the web)

* A great place for professional development (seriously!)

* Scrum / agile based

An ideal candidate is

* Highly autonomous and self motivated

* Willing to defend their decisions, willing to acquiesce when others have merit

* Comfy with the .NET stack

Feel free to ask me any questions or email careers@llamasoft.com.

------
rumayor
Regalii | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.regalii.com](https://www.regalii.com) | Senior Ruby on Rails
Developer

Do you want to join a fast growing YCombinator startup that is actually making
the world a better place? Do you want to live in the best city in the world -
NYC?! Then, join Regalii!

We are revolutionizing the process of sending money abroad to make it
instantaneous, safe and completely transparent. We have created the world's
best cross border financial management platform. The platform is leveraged by
the largest remittance companies in the world.

We are creating some novel tech. A portion of the engineering team is focussed
on integrating with utility company APIs and another is focussed on our
scraping engine which automates payments to be done via utility company
websites on a user's behalf.

If you are interested, please drop careers@regalii.com a quick line. Somebody
on the engineering team will get back to you within 2-3 hours.

------
weatherlight
* EVERWISE * |Software Architect| Software Engineer |Sr. Software Engineer | Sr. Front-end Engineer |Sr. DevOps Engineer | NYC, USA - Fulltime - ONSITE What is Everwise? Everwise connects professionals with the people and insights that can help them succeed at every stage of their career. We are a venture-backed startup with big ambitions. We are tackling the $300B career development industry with a unique, data-driven software platform. [http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/](http://fortune.com/2015/05/10/everwise-mentor-program/) Market-rate salary, generous stock options. to apply checkout: [https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/) Keywords: ruby new york city angular nginx rails aws digital ocean bootstrap javascript coffeescript

------
zeckalpha
Software Engineer | San Francisco

Software Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

MySQL DBA | Saint Paul, Minnesota

Cloud Support Engineer | Saint Paul, Minnesota

More than 1,000 government organizations use the GovDelivery communication
platform to reach over 90 million people on multiple continents. The end
result is safer communities, happier commuters, and healthier families. In
short, Better Government.

Our platform connects government organizations with the public via email,
social media, SMS, voice, and more. We are growing significantly and
consistently and that revenue gets plowed right back into technology. Come
help us build a world-class solution using Ruby, Rails, Ember.js, Puppet,
Java, and more. Together we can transform government communications and help
create a more well-informed and engaged constituency.

If this sounds good to you, check out [http://geeks.gd/](http://geeks.gd/) to
get a real sense of the GovDelivery tech team, or contact
brian.meline@govdelivery.com directly.

------
kaeawc
Hinge | New York, NY (on-site, full time)| All The Things

We're hiring for Android, iOS, DevOps, Backend API and more. Hinge is an
amazing dating startup because of its team, culture and product. I'm proud to
work here, you can see a bit of that here:
[http://team.hinge.co](http://team.hinge.co)

I joined as #13 and now we're 27. We've been growing the engineering team to
iterate on more features while scaling. I originally wanted to be at Hinge so
I could get some Android experience so after being on API for 9 months I
switched teams. Culture has been pretty awesome so far, really like working
with everyone and there haven't been any politics. We've got a pretty stable 3
week release cycle on the mobile clients and backend services ship a few times
a day. PMs are the best I've ever worked with, and the leadership are
providing career development and good vision.

Feel free to send me an email with any questions.

------
buholzer
San Francisco, CA | Stealth healthcare technology start-up | Full Time |
Onsite | H1B welcome

We are a healthcare technology start-up on a mission to revolutionize research
and consumer health! We’re a platform-based big data company building an
awesome high-value, easy-to-use product that involves processing, analyzing,
and storing petabytes of genomic and other data. We’re funded and growing.
Currently we’re in stealth mode while we build out our team in readiness for
product launch.

\- Software Engineer, Frontend -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/0CB9003D69](https://cgi.workable.com/j/0CB9003D69)

\- Software Engineer, Backend -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/4B2874F557](https://cgi.workable.com/j/4B2874F557)

\- Site Reliability Engineer -
[https://cgi.workable.com/j/BFC5DDF8EE](https://cgi.workable.com/j/BFC5DDF8EE)

------
EmakinaNL
Emakina.NL (www.emakina.nl)| Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full Time | ONSITE

\- Full service digital agency. \- Lead developer .NET and JavaScript front-
ender

Demandware, C#, ASP.NET, MVC, REST, Git/SVN, HTML5/CSS3, AngularJS, jQuery,
SQL Server, Unit Testing and SOLID Principles.

\- [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/100570/lead-
developer...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/100570/lead-developer-
net-digital-agency-emakinanl)

\- [http://www.emakina.nl/jobs/EMANL-
AR-176/](http://www.emakina.nl/jobs/EMANL-AR-176/)

Challeging and international environment working mostly in e-commerce for
large (inter)national clients.

Feel free to ask me any questions regarding the roles or Emakina.NL;
Kathelijn@emakina.nl

------
mgrassotti
LiftForward | Midtown NYC NY, New York | ONSITE

LiftForward is a marketplace lending platform for small businesses.

We're looking for our 4th (and 5th) full-time engineers so this is a rare
opportunity to join a well-funded early-stage company. Just raised $250M so
things are really heating up.

    
    
      * Fast growing and profitable early-stage fintech startup
      * Small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role
      * Developers have lots of autonomy
      * Great pay and a low-stress, engineering-driven culture
    

We use lots of ruby and javascript (emberjs) so a few years of experience with
those would be great. That said personality & hustle is way more important
than what specific tech you may have worked with. We've all come from totally
different backgrounds but ramped up quick and will help you do the same.

details here:
[http://liftforward.workable.com](http://liftforward.workable.com)

or email me mike ~at- liftforward.com

------
kingryan
Bolt (bolt.com) - San Francisco, CA-
[https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Bolt is radically simplifying online commerce in a way the world has never
seen before. We combine top technology with a very careful and unique approach
to processing online transactions. We are an elite, engineer-first team with
lead players out of Facebook, Twitter, Google, Apple, PayPal, and CyberSource
adding a few core members to our team. In the middle of our process, we do a
product/tech deep dive at which point we promise there’s no going back. :)

A bit about Bolt’s culture:

\- We care about output, not input or “busyness"

\- We value our time immensely.

\- We prioritize respectful directness

\- We think Silicon Valley startups are built for failure, and are doing
things radically differently

\- We don’t care about PR or any startup vanity

If you want to join a team of seasoned professionals that prioritize
productivity, alignment of vision and unyielding commitment to quality, then
email me directly: rk@bolt.com.

------
spyrosg
RCDevs | Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg | Full Time, ONSITE | Systems integrator

RCDevs is a Luxembourgish software development company that sells
authentication software and services around network security. We have business
around the world with all kinds of clients. We tend to focus on good
engineering and the quality of our customer support. You can find us at
[https://www.rcdevs.com](https://www.rcdevs.com) .

Your job will consist in:

    
    
      - integrating our product into the infrastructure of clients who are trying out,
        installing or maintaining our main product,
      - consult for local clients that ask for additional services around our product.
        This usually involves network security topics and some system administration, 
      - program and write documentation during downtime.
    

All this is mostly done in English, so a certain level of fluency in the
language is mandatory.

If you are a recent graduate, we expect you to:

    
    
      - know your way around Linux (having played with Ubuntu in a VM is not enough),
      - know how to troubleshoot common TCP/IP problems,
      - prove that you are dedicated to your discipline. A small project
        demonstrating your ability would be best. (A small AWS network, a
        script for an interesting puzzle...)
    

If you are more seasoned, we are interested, in addition to the former
listing, in any experience you have with the stuff we usually deal with:

RADIUS, LDAP, Web services, EAP, OpenID, SAML, OAuth, PHP, C and Linux system
programming, Linux administration, the X.509 PKI, SSL/TLS, HTTP, Active
Directory, AD FS and network security.

Most of the office speaks french, although we do not require you to know the
language. (But if you want to learn, all the better!)

If you want to know more about the company, the job, or to apply, send us an
informal email at jobs@rcdevs.com.

------
expandrew
Architizer [[http://architizer.com](http://architizer.com)] | New York, NY |
Full Time | ONSITE | Will sponsor H1-B

Architizer is the largest and fastest growing network for high-end
residential, commercial and institutional architecture online. We’re currently
the go-to site for the world’s leading architects and designers to showcase
their work and we have an aggressive schedule for continued innovation in
online services related to the built environment. We are looking to further
enhance the site to empower design professionals to operate in a networked
world, source products, find work and ultimately build better cities.

We're looking for a design-savvy Senior Front End Engineer to drive and define
front end development efforts on our platform.

We're looking for someone with great AngularJS chops, but also:

\- 5+ years of demonstrable experience working on web applications

\- a proficiency for developing and implementing UI and UX features

\- experience working with Grunt/Gulp, Bower, and Jasmine

\- experience working in Agile methodologies and environments

We're also looking for a Data Engineer to work on our growing data pipeline.
We're looking for a well-rounded software engineer to ensure data quality,
enrich current data points, and reveal insights from our current data sets.

This is an exciting time at Architizer. We've built the largest community of
building professionals in the world, and we're now using that position to
build revolutionary tools that we hope will transform an industry worth $1
trillion in the US alone.

Have a look at our current openings here:
[[http://grnh.se/men3tq](http://grnh.se/men3tq)]. Or reach out to me directly
at andrew@architizer.com with your resume attached.

------
acdlite
OpenGov | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE Full-Stack Engineer

We're innovating, solving big challenges and having fun while doing it. As a
senior member of OpenGov's engineering team, you will engage in solving
technical problems from taming complicated data sets to pushing browsers to
their limits with powerful data visualization and analytics.

We're looking for folks with can-do attitudes who go above and beyond. You are
a self-starter who can take early ideas and quickly iterate to build
prototypes and products. Our ideal back-end engineer has experience delivering
high quality, maintainable code to production, implementing both incremental
improvements as well as large features and architectural advancements. Our
engineering culture is centered around hiring smart talent, building world-
class software and we stay humble while driving forward with our audacious
mission.

Some of our current project wish list items include

\- Migrate financial data towards a columnar store \- Expand our dashboard
reporting capabilities \- Self-service tools for customers to get up and
running in minutes \- Deeper data integrations with customers

Responsibilities

\- Architect and implement software components with order of magnitude scaling
in mind \- Build, analyze, and maintain APIs that power many products \- Work
with data (lots of it) \- Contribute towards building a great culture in a
small team & company

Ideal Candidate Has

\- Strong desire to innovate and build world class software that is mission-
driven \- 4+ years of experience and a track-record of developing high-quality
code, preferably Ruby in a small, agile team \- Experience working with large,
distributed systems \- Experience with JS/Node.js, Postgres, Cassandra \-
Experience building SaaS software \- BS/MS in Computer Science preferred \-
Sound judgment for balancing between idealism and pragmatism

------
brianr
Rollbar | San Francisco or REMOTE | Front-End Engineer |
[https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com)

We're a scrappy, distributed team (SF, Fort Worth, Syracuse, Barcelona)
building tools that make developers' lives better. We're looking for our
seventh employee, sixth engineer, and first front-end specialist.

About us:

* We help thousands of developers find and fix bugs quickly

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Heroku, Instacart and Twitch.

You will:

* Work with PMs, designers, and other developers to ship front-end features

* Own Rollbar's front-end architecture and development

* Have fun while releasing software that impacts millions of end-users

You are:

* A Javascript expert with experience building crisp, quick UIs

* Up on the latest trends, like server-side rendering, responsive design and module bundling

* Proud of the products you build and the impact they have for our customers

Bonus points:

* Experience using React and Webpack to build single-page apps

* Experience maintaining open source projects

* UI design chops

* Desire to grow into a Team Lead role

To get in touch, email team@rollbar.com or apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/)

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Machine
Learning

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
cpbaumer
REMOTE | Pasadena, CA | QLess ([http://www.qless.com](http://www.qless.com))

Waiting in line sucks. We're working to eliminate waiting in line, and have
saved users over 1,200 years of time so far. We make it easy to get in line
with a text or app, and then be notified when it's your turn, so you can use
your time as you see fit.

I've been working at QLess for about a year now and love it. The team is all
remote so you have the freedom to work from where ever you want (typing this
from South America right now). My coworkers here are very smart, dedicated,
and welcoming, and it feels good to work on a product that helps people save
time every day.

Hiring a Java Software Engineer, see [http://www.qless.com/careers/java-
engineer/](http://www.qless.com/careers/java-engineer/) for more details.

Also feel free to contact me with any questions: craig at qless.com

------
nricklin
Digitalglobe | Denver area, CO | Full-time, ONSITE

Hi everyone, I'm hiring cloud-platform engineers to build Digitalglobe's
Geospatial Big Data platform. We have five satellites in space and we're
putting all of our satellite imagery (tens of petabytes) into AWS for realtime
search, access, and compute.

We're inventing and building new ways to store satellite imagery in object-
store and building badass compute clusters on top.

Here's my blog post: [http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/2015/09/30/crushing-
pixels-i...](http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/2015/09/30/crushing-pixels-in-
the-cloud/)

And here's the job req:
[https://digitalglobe.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx...](https://digitalglobe.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=319)

GIS and image processing experience is a plus.

Email me: nate.ricklin@digitalglobe.com

------
ichernetsky
Qualys, Inc. - [https://www.qualys.com/](https://www.qualys.com/) | Redwood
Shores, California | Full-time | REMOTE, VISA

We are working on Log Management softwareIt is designed to store terabytes to
petabytes of logs. Mainly we are using Erlang and C/C++. Qualys has many
offices around the world. We can have you employed in those countries, if you
prefer to work remotely. We can assist with a visa, and help with relocation.
Check out our global locations:
[https://www.qualys.com/company/contacts/](https://www.qualys.com/company/contacts/)

We need Software Engineers, QA Engineers, DevOps Professionals. If you are not
a superstar yet, but you are eager to learn cool things, we'd like to hear
from you.

What we did in the past and what we do these days:

* Distributed programming (scheduling in a cluster, leader election and all). * Custom on-disk and in-memory structures. * Query processing and execution. * Data ingestion. * Programming in Erlang which is fun. * Too many to enumerate all them at once.

What we are planning to work on in the near future:

* Work on aggregation/reporting language and processing pipeline. * Stream processing. * Fraud and anomaly detection. * Secondary indices/materialized views. * Doing synchronization between nodes as less as possible. * Data replication. * Live streaming (tail -f). * Many many more tasks in our roadmap.

We have a lot of plans and tasks. You could choose whatever you are passionate
about. We are a small team, regularly hanging out and playing basketball
together.

Want to be a part of all these? Please shoot an email to ichernetsky at qualys
dot com

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWzn1fwD&s=blog_post](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oWzn1fwD&s=blog_post)

------
samskeller
Fenix International - Full Stack Web Developer (San Francisco, CA; or Kampala,
Uganda)

Looking for web developers (with a focus on the backend) who want to work for
a solar power company that is providing pay-to-own solar products for people
off-grid in East Africa. The job would be working on our Django-based web
application that runs our financial platform that allows our customers to pay
for power as they use it until they've paid off the entire device.

More information on Fenix:
[http://www.fenixintl.com/](http://www.fenixintl.com/)

Job posting: [http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engi...](http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engineer.html)

It's a lot of fun, has some awesome opportunities to travel to East Africa
involved, and you're helping to provide electricity to those who really need
it!

------
nfoz
Broadway Technology | Software Engineer | New York, Austin, Seattle, Waterloo

[http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers](http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers)

I love working here! We’re a technology company, built and run by engineers.
Stable and growing fast. Emphasis on high-quality code and doing things right,
and maintaining an excellent team culture and work environment.

We have a unique way to build distributed systems, and for over a decade we've
used it to build complex trading systems for the world’s largest financial
institutions. Now we're also starting to solve real-time problems across every
industry.

Looking for Senior Engineers (5+ years in an industry-standard language e.g.
C++,C#,Java), and Senior GUI devs (C#/WinForms). Also some Product Manager and
UI Designer roles. Check it out! Also hiring students/new grads.

Apply on the site, or feel free to message me directly if you have any
questions.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

Role 1: Haskell Web Engineer
([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247))

Role 2: Infrastructure Engineer
([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963))

Come change how millions of US students learn Math and ELA. Super small,
tight-knit team in downtown SF. One of the world's highest traffic Haskell
products, ever. Big presence and stewardship of the community. Use the best
and simplest tools for the job, preserve the no-firefighting culture, sleep
soundly at night. Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and
is on the road to profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
dget
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime

Remix is creating technology that empowers cities to be great for everyone.
We’re starting with an underserved and core part of infrastructure: public
transit. Our product is used by cities around the world to help them plan
public transit more efficiently and effectively.

We're looking for a frontend engineer who join our three person engineering
team, and help us quickly make improvements and build new features.

We've gotten incredible traction so far (signed contracts 50+ cities in under
a year), and that's been in large part because of how well our product
([http://getremix.com](http://getremix.com)) works. You'll get a ton of
responsibility, get to join a small but quickly growing startup, and to work
on something that matters.

[http://getremix.com/jobs#engineering](http://getremix.com/jobs#engineering)

------
lisaplante
Aquto [https://www.aquto.com](https://www.aquto.com) Boston, MA - Full-time
ONSITE -U.S Work Authorization required

Front End Engineer/Javascript, Back End Engineer/Scala, DevOps Engineer

Aquto makes mobile data accessible to all and increases mobile engagement by
bringing the ecosystem of mobile operators, marketers and app publishers
together through data sponsorship. What is Sponsored Data? Zero-rating - where
users can engage with content free from data charges. Data rewards - where
users can receive mobile data from 3rd party sponsors to use to consume any
mobile content.

Located in the Boston Seaport district; 10 min. walk from South Station. Up to
$150/mo. reimbursed for your monthly T or commuter rail pass. More details on
the positions here:

[https://angel.co/aquto/jobs](https://angel.co/aquto/jobs)

Feel free to reach out directly to me: lplante@aquto.com

------
edwinwills
Rentify | London | Full-time

Rentify is a 4-year old online letting agency that uses technology to make
both landlord’s and tenant’s lives better, easier (and cheaper). We pride
ourselves in not charging tenancy fees, and attribute most of our savings to
efficiently using technology to solve problems, helping our 200,000 landlords
and their tenants save even more money.

We're looking to add some mid to senior Ruby/Rails engineers to our 5-strong
engineering team, to help us build both public-facing and internal tools.

Our main app is Ruby on Rails 4.2 with PostgreSQL as a store, hosted on AWS.
Other technologies we use every day are Elasticsearch, React, Chef, Sinatra,
Redis.

If you're interested or would like to know more, please get in touch with me
at edwin@rentify.com - our full job description is available at
[https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-
engineer](https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-engineer)

------
j3kuntz
Wish | Platform | San Francisco CA | Onsite -
[http://www.wish.com/engineering#openings](http://www.wish.com/engineering#openings)

Wish is building a shopping mall you carry around in your pocket. Wish is
consistently in the top 5 iOS and Android shopping apps and has high ratings
across all app stores. We're hiring for a wide variety of engineering roles,
specially our platform team. Our small team of 6 handles millions of orders
daily, keeping orders fulfilled as well as supplying data to every part of the
Wish team.

Platform has roles in the following areas: mobile eng, web front-end eng,
fullstack engineering.

I've been at Wish for 4+ years, and I'm happy to answer questions. Ping me
'josh at wish dot com' or apply directly here:
[http://www.wish.com/engineering#openings](http://www.wish.com/engineering#openings).

------
dwynings
Diffbot • [http://www.diffbot.com/](http://www.diffbot.com/) • Palo Alto, CA •
REMOTE • VISA

We're an AI startup that applies deep learning, computer vision, and natural
language processing techniques to the problem of understanding webpages. Our
APIs convert billions of webpages automatically into structured data for the
likes of DuckDuckGo, Bing, Digg, Instapaper, eBay, Adobe and others.

We use very few 3rd party frameworks and strive to develop our own performant
machine learning techniques.

Looking for published ML/CV/NLP specialists, data fusion / knowledge graph,
and/or web-scale crawling experts with a track record of building intelligent
systems that perform at human-level accuracy rates. If interested, send us a
note at jobs@diffbot.com (due to limited HR bandwidth, naked resumes will be
discarded).

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly: dru@diffbot.com

------
rhuddleston
Dataminr | New York City (NYC) / Bozeman / London | Site Reliability Engineer
- DevOps

As a Twitter firehose partner, Dataminr must be able to ingest and process all
the world’s tweets in real-time. A SRE’s job is to ensure our users have the
best and fastest experience possible. We work day and night so that we never
miss a tweet and our users around the world are able to receive alerts ahead
of any other source.

Our operations principles are simple: automate everything and find the root
cause of issues on the first occurrence.

See more at:

NYC - Onsite: [http://grnh.se/mxe762](http://grnh.se/mxe762) Bozeman - Onsite:
[http://grnh.se/26esng](http://grnh.se/26esng) London - Onsite or Remote:
[http://grnh.se/8p1yrc](http://grnh.se/8p1yrc)

------
psawaya
Captain401 | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We’re following in the footsteps of great companies like Gusto
(formerly ZenPayroll) and Zenefits in making essential HR administration a
snap for businesses large and small, and like Wealthfront, in making sound
investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also just closed a substantial seed round from top investors, but we’re
currently just three people. If you’ve been wanting to dive into an early
stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking to us.

Software engineers knowledgable in (or interested in learning) React.js,
Postgres, Node.js, and Golang should definitely reach out. We're especially
interested in talking to full-stack hackers.

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
zeeshanm
Peace Plus for iPhone and iPad | New York, NY, USA | Remote | Part-Time |
Contractor | [https://www.footbits.com](https://www.footbits.com) >
[https://bit.ly/peaceplus](https://bit.ly/peaceplus)

Footbits is a mobile application development studio. We are looking for a
talented iOS developer to work on part-time basis or as a contractor. We are
based in NY but allow remote workers.

Some exposure to Python and Django would be helpful, too, but definitely not
required. An ability to grow as you go is MUST. We are constantly iterating
and shipping our product. While we love to experiment, we also want to be
remained focused on our core goals.

We are currently angel-funded and looking to grow by 10x in next one year. An
ideal candidate is someone looking to grow with the company.

Submit your github, resume, side projects etc. to contact@footbits.com to be
considered.

------
northisup
Disqus (YC 2007) | San Francisco |
[http://disqus.com/jobs](http://disqus.com/jobs)

I'm an engineer at Disqus on our backend product team. We currently need help
doing all sorts of things around powering the Internet's conversation.

\- Frontend Engineer: [http://grnh.se/24vsx0](http://grnh.se/24vsx0)

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/kngjl7](http://grnh.se/kngjl7)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://grnh.se/43clms](http://grnh.se/43clms)

\- Product Design but don't have the req up yet:
[http://grnh.se/tpfq4g](http://grnh.se/tpfq4g)

\- UI/UX Design but don't have the req up yet:
[http://grnh.se/tpfq4g](http://grnh.se/tpfq4g)

------
ADanFromCanada
Hi everyone!

Spotful (www.bespotful.com) is platform that powers unobtrusive interactivity
inside videos! We're based in Montreal, Canada, funded, and working with all
the agencies you've heard of (Cossette, Sid Lee, RG/A) and some brands you
love (Absolut Vodka, Cirque du Soleil).

We're currently looking for an intermediate (+) front-end developer
(AngularJS-specialized) to join our growing team! This is a great opportunity
for someone who wants to get in early on a team that is blowing it up.

We have fun, and our project is good for the internet (if our competitors win,
there will just be more ads everywhere! We are pretty anti-ad ourselves). The
challenges are real, but the team is solid! We can offer a good salary,
benefits, stock options, and more.

Please reach out to me by email or reply to learn more.

Cheers,

Dan CTO @ Spotful dlazar at bespotful dot com

~~~
ADanFromCanada
PS. Totally cool to reach out even if you don't actually love Absolut Vodka.
NOBODY here will hold that against you.

------
dg08
Manhattan, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Wine 'n Dine

Wine ’n Dine was created to solve a simple problem: discovering the best
restaurants and what to order once you’ve walked in the door. We believe the
food culture revolves around sharing and that the best restaurant
recommendations always come from friends. So, we’ve created a beautiful
platform that cuts through the noise. Where to eat and what to eat, courtesy
of your closet friends, at your fingertips.

We're hiring!

iOS developer: [https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/79368-senior-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/79368-senior-ios-developer)

Backend developer: [https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/95402-senior-backend-
develop...](https://angel.co/winendine/jobs/95402-senior-backend-developer)

Join a team of 5 and contribute directly to the core product!

contact: jobs@winendine.com

------
soham
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com) | Sunnyvale, CA
| ONSITE or REMOTE | Part-time

Interview Kickstart is my passion-business that focuses on preparing software
engineers for technical interviews at top-tier companies.

We are currently looking for a Marketing lead (in valley speak: a growth
hacker).

Looking for someone who:

1\. Knows how to take advantage of existing strong position. We've been around
for a year+, with several awesome success stories. We are profitable with
great growth.

2\. Wants to do meaningful work. Helping engineers get jobs at best companies
of the times has long-lasting dividends on their careers and families.

3\. Is familiar with marketing to technical talent (experienced and fresh) and
generally understands the process of looking for core technical jobs.

4\. Doesn't mind getting their hands dirty with social media marketing, as
well as high-level strategy.

If this is you, then please send me an email (found on the site).

------
nl
D2DCRC/Adelaide University • Adelaide • Full Time • ONSITE

D2DCRC is hiring a research engineer to work closely with our academic partner
institutions (in this case Adelaide University) to implement algorithms on our
"big data" platform.

You'll be hired through the university, but work on-site with my team at
D2DCRC basically as the interface between the university maths research team
and the implementation team.

A very strong Maths or computer science background is required, and a higher
degree is highly preferred.

Note that while that pay rate seem low we are counting a PhD or Masters as
experience, so that rate would apply to a new PhD.

I can also promise interesting work with a very smart team.

Australian residents only.

Further details from [http://www.d2dcrc.com.au/position/uoa-research-
engineer/](http://www.d2dcrc.com.au/position/uoa-research-engineer/) or
contact me: nick.lothian at d2dcrc.com.au

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we expand our coverage to 150+ countries in 2016.

Our Android innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current and
upcoming projects include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

------
base2s
Base 2 Solutions | Bellevue WA | Full Time | ONSITE

We need a full stack Senior Software Developer who has experience on multiple
platforms, Java, .NET or all things mobile. Some experience in all these would
be ideal! Come and apply your deep understanding of application or mobile
development and integration technologies to help us push the boundaries. We
are looking for team members who can work with clients, understand and
translate real business problems into elegant solutions and execute those
solutions in a collaborative and dynamic team setting.

[https://base2s.acquiretm.com/job_details_clean.aspx?ID=1332&...](https://base2s.acquiretm.com/job_details_clean.aspx?ID=1332&source=hackernews)

[http://base2s.com/careers/available-
positions/](http://base2s.com/careers/available-positions/)

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, IL, USA - Full-Time - ONSITE

We are looking for a full-time computer science teacher for our private high
school. It's a small school and you'd be taking over as the head of our CS
curriculum teaching Python, Java, Scratch, and HTML/CSS to eager and smart 8th
through 12th graders.

Must be highly-passionate about programming, have real-world work experience.
Previous experience at another school or college is preferred but not a must.

You must absolutely love teaching others, passing on knowledge, and shaping
the minds of young students. IT-related careers are definitely the future and
it's a great responsibility and a grand privilege to directly influence the
career paths and thinking processes of the next generation of creative persons
looking to be leaders in tomorrow's world.

Visas are unfortunately not available. Must be a native English speaker. If
you're interested shoot me an email at mqudsi@NeoSmart.net

------
reiderrider
BackNine | Los Angeles (LA) area | Full Time, ONSITE |
[http://back9ins.com](http://back9ins.com)

BackNine simplifies the selling of insurance by allowing insurance brokers to
quote, apply, plan, and summarize their insurance.

We are looking for a smart and creative front end or full stack engineer. Full
time and in house.

We are built on:

-Ruby & Rails 4

-Heroku & AWS

-AngularJS, NodeJS & Bootstrap 3

-git and GitHub

-MySQL & Redis/Sidekiq

What we offer:

-Competitive Comp

-Small engineering & development team, large impact

-Opportunity to partake in technical decisions and use new technologies

-BYOT - Use whatever tools you work best with. The only forced tool is Unix -- be it OS X, Ubuntu, or whatever else.

-Bootstrapped company and the benefits that come with it.

-A beautiful office near top schools, beaches, and great living areas.

-Of course free snacks/drinks & equipment you need to do great work.

Please email reid@back9ins.com and CC noah@back9ins.com with links to your
GitHub, StackOverflow, Code Snippets, Blog, or anything else of importance.

Resumes are good but we want to see what you are capable of as well.

------
sikhnerd
Pyze | Senior Backend Developers | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | Onsite, VISA
considered

We are a growing and fully funded company seeking to hire our seventh
employee, and looking for someone who cares about making a huge impact in
helping mobile app publishers create and grow successful and thriving mobile
app businesses. We are building a cutting edge, low-latency ingestion and
real-time BI tool for mobile app developers.

We work with Java, Scala, Kafka, Storm, Spark, Cassandra, Redis and much more.
Experience in these areas is a big plus.

We are looking for backend engineers with big data and scaling experience,
with some familiarity with our toolset. Nice to have experience working with
one or more of the following: R, Java-ML, etc.

You can check out our jobs page [http://pyze.com/jobs-at-
pyze.html](http://pyze.com/jobs-at-pyze.html) or reach out to me directly
muntek+hn@pyze.com

------
willu
AddStructure - Chicago, NYC - REMOTE - Full Stack Developer

Founded in 2014, AddStructure is an angel-backed startup focused on providing
state of the art natural language processing applications to large
enterprises. Have you ever visited a product on Amazon or a restaurant on Yelp
and wondered how they've automatically summarized those reams of reviews? We
provide that same capability and many others to our Fortune 100 and Global
1000 customers. We tackle some of the hardest problems in text analytics and
produce results that border on magic.

We're currently hiring multiple developers with various levels of experience.
As you'll be among our earliest employees, there's a great opportunity to play
a fundamental role in building a strong foundation to support future growth.
Above all else, we're looking for smart, capable people with a "can do"
attitude.

Our ideal candidate will possess all or most of the following attributes:

* Flexibility to work in a fast-paced startup environment * Strong understanding of modern frontend development practices * Fluency in Javascript/Node.js, HTML, and CSS/Less * Familiarity with frameworks like Backbone and Bootstrap * Experience with source control, testing, and deployment tooling - git, grunt, etc. * Competency with both relational databases (SQL Server, PostgreSQL) and NoSQL databases (MongoDB) * Interest in learning new technologies and helping with a wide array of technical tasks

Required: * At least 2 years of development experience * Located in the
domestic United States * English fluency

Preferred: * Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or similar field *
Experience with server-side programming in Java, C#, and/or Scala * Experience
with Apache Spark, Kafka, Cassandra and related distributed computing systems
* Experience with administering Amazon Web Services (EC2, EB, EMR, etc.)

Email us: jobs@addstructure.com

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re less than two years old
and we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names
you know like Heroku, Twitch and Instacart.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendations, nutrition,
logistics, live tracking and operations automation. You’ll have freedom to
work on the problems that are most interesting to you. You’ll be joining a
talented, fast-growing team of nine Rails and Ember.js engineers. We value
solid communication and leaving your ego at the door. You will grow with and
help shape the organization, stay at the forefront of web best practices and
enjoy the best office meals in the city.

Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://zesty.com/jobs](https://zesty.com/jobs).

~~~
aivosha
your linke does not open. missing www.

~~~
hol
Sorry! [https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs)

------
ejp
Hypori | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.hypori.com/company/careers](http://www.hypori.com/company/careers)

Hypori provides a secure mobile platform (ACE) that supports unmodified mobile
apps across various end-points: iPhone, iPad, Android and Windows. Users
access Android virtual devices running in the cloud (or on a remote server) –
similar to Virtual Desktop Infrastructure. We call it Virtual Mobile
Infrastructure. [https://vimeo.com/103584835](https://vimeo.com/103584835)

We're hiring up in our Support and Services organizations. If you've got
Linux, virtualization, and enterprise datacenter experience, this is a great
place to be!

Benefits like WFH, ping-pong, beer, and food apply. I personally am having a
great time with a very skilled team.

Email in my profile, or hit the address above.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm | San Francisco | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Lead Engineer

Love Docker, Golang, data infrastructure, and distributed systems? Pachyderm
is building open source data infrastructure tools to compete with Hadoop. We
love Kubernetes, containers, etcd, databases, and all the powerful distributed
systems software being developed today so join us!

We're looking for our first hire (company is just founders right now). Smart,
ambitious engineers who think there should be a better alternative to Hadoop.
Our codebase is written in Go, but Go experience isn't required. We're very
well-funded and offer strong salary along with significant equity.

Read more about about vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-
modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
Auto123mosys
ONSITE Love Cars? Love working on very hard problems? Join AutoMosys.
AutoMosys – London, UK | Automotive Analytics We are an early stage startup
working on problems that will have a significant effect on mobility and
driving today and in the future.

There are many reasons not to join us: \- Not enough salary \- Really
difficult technical problems to solve \- Long hours etc.

Reasons to join us: We are building the “holy grail” of automotive analytics
and we want to be the very best. Not second best. The very best – which is
very very tough to do. A lot of sacrifices has been made and will be made.

We believe the car is the next frontier as cars evolve from hardware to
software. Be a part of an ambitious team solving real problems that affects us
all.

Job (Responsibility): We are looking for a senior android developer who
ideally has automotive and startup experience.

If this still sounds interesting – contact me for more info:
bola@automosys.com

------
yayalice
Sagan Systems | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime onsite only

Software Engineer | $125-175k

Sagan is building a delightful customer support experience for today’s mobile,
social, always connected consumer. We've had a lot of great folks find us from
this post on HN, and we're still hiring!

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (<20 people), but well-funded with an experienced
founding team of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’m an engineer at Sagan and enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me with
questions (alice@sagansystems.com), or apply at
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring)

We're also looking for a devops/platform engineer, voip experts, a designer
and a VP of product.

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | [http://thirdiron.com](http://thirdiron.com) | Minneapolis | Full
Time | iOS & Android | REMOTE

We are a remote-first company since our inception in 2011. We build software
to help academic libraries and researchers stay up-to-date with peer reviewed
journals.

We are looking for a passionate mobile developer to help architect, write
automated tests, and build our iOS (Obj-C/Swift) and Android (Java) app,
BrowZine, in use by academic researchers around the world in a wide variety of
fields, whether STEM, social sciences, humanities, and beyond.

Using Obj-C and Swift, Cocoapods, XCTest, and CircleCI for the iOS app, and
Java, Gradle, Roboelectric, and CircleCI for the Android app.

We have a small dev team where your contributions and input will make an
immediate impact.

If you want to work on both iOS and Android on a great team of polyglot
programmers, email info@thirdiron.com

~~~
ryanx435
FYI: your link is broken: it has an extra "%3E" at the end

~~~
karmelapple
Thanks! Looks like HN doesn't like entering URLs
<[http://like.this.example.com/>](http://like.this.example.com/>)

~~~
dang
Sorry—that one's on our list to fix.

------
marty10021
SalesBetty | NYC; Remote ok | Full stack; javascript ruby rails | Part-time
contract; technical co-founder

SalesBetty is looking for a full stack web developer. Can start as part-time
contract, open to technical co-founder. You will own the whole technical
product as we are pre-launch.

We're helping non-technical people at small businesses do sales like the big
guys. Building tools to automate lead gen, sales outreach and followup all in
one place - something many small businesses need but don't have the money to
buy or technical skills to build & integrate. We're building an easy way for
non-technical business owners to sell with the help of tech.

Company is pre-launch. Founder is a former Googler, and has been CEO of a 10
person startup, so knows the sales needs of small teams well. Proven need and
known market. Send a note to hi@salesbetty.com

------
vaughnd
WizeNoze • Amsterdam • Full Time • ONSITE

Are you looking to work on challenging projects, with an awesome dev team,
while building technology that can improve the way children interact with the
internet?

You’ll be building some slick, responsive web applications in React/Flux and
doing some backend work in nodejs.

WizeNoze develops software that enables children to find content online that
matches their interests and abilities. We use natural language processing and
machine learning to classify, summarize, highlight issues, and adapt content
in our search engine and content creation tools.

We're open to remote work within the Netherlands. Anyone from the EU that
wants to work in Amsterdam is welcome too.

See more at [http://www.wizenoze.com/react-front-end-developer-
job/](http://www.wizenoze.com/react-front-end-developer-job/) or apply at
jobs@wizenoze.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) (Berlin,
Germany, VISA assistance offered) is a content management platform for web
applications, mobile apps and connected devices.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and publish it
anywhere via API.

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Frontend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

2\. Solution Architect -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93487](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/93487)

3\. QA Engineer (Automation/Manual) -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/133602](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/133602)

------
okhudeira
Pangea - Chicago, IL - Full Time

Pangea started with the mission of making money transfer simple, fair and
safe. Since then, we’ve been striving to enhance the security, and reduce the
cost and pain points of money transfer. Our first solution allows users to
complete a transfer in three easy steps and pay with any US debit card, with a
nationwide cash solution coming soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia,
Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican Republic can collect the transfers in
cash or receive the money directly into a bank account. Through every product
iteration, we’ll continue to offer more convenience and meaningfully improve
the user experience. Pangea is currently accepting transfers from limited
states (AL, ID, IL, GA, MS, MT, NM, OR and SC) in the US.

Positions:

\- .NET/C# guru - [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47428/net-c-sharp-
guru...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/47428/net-c-sharp-guru-with-
architecture-opinions-and-a-pangea)

\- Android Engineer (Java) -
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55750/help-us-
build-a-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55750/help-us-build-a-
mobile-money-transfer-product-pangea)

\- iOS Engineer (Objective-C/Swift) -
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55750/help-us-
build-a-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55750/help-us-build-a-
mobile-money-transfer-product-pangea)

\- DevOps (AWS, Chef) - [https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html)

Tech Stack: AWS, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, .NET/C#, Java (Android), Objective-C
(iOS), JavaScript/Reactjs (web).

To contact me directly, email me at omar [the symbol] gopangea.com

------
Auto123mosys
ONSITE Love Cars? Love working on very hard problems? Join AutoMosys.
AutoMosys – London, UK | Automotive Analytics

We are an ambitious early stage startup working on problems that will have a
significant effect on mobility and driving today and in the future.

There are many reasons not to join us: \- Not enough salary \- Really
difficult technical problems to solve \- Long hours etc.

Reasons to join us: We are building the “holy grail” of automotive analytics.
We want to be the very best. Not second best. The very best – which is very
very tough to do. A lot of sacrifices has been made and will be made.

We believe the car is the next frontier as cars evolve from hardware to
software . Be a part of an ambitious team solving real problems that affects
us all.

Jobs (Responsibility): We are looking for a senior android developer who
ideally has automotive and startup experience.

Graduates are welcome too.

If this still sounds interesting – contact me bola@automosys.com

------
peterherrera
CouponCabin.com | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full Time | Full Stack Software
Engineer

Come help make the best damn coupon site out there even better! We're looking
for a full stack developer with 2+ years Django experience. Our stack / tools
also include PostgreSQL, Jenkins, Mercurial, Bitbucket, CentOS and a little
RabbitMQ, MySQL, and use of AWS.

Perks / benefits include

    
    
        Great health, dental insurance, 401k matching
    
        Friday afternoons are personal project time (except Summer Fridays which are half days!)
    
        Annual conference stipend
    
        Convenient and attractive River North location, plentiful happy hours and social outings (Events change, but past examples include Air and Water show viewing party, CouponCabin Prom, Chicago River / Lake Michigan boat cruises) 
    
    

Email - pherrera@couponcabin.com and let us know you came from hacker news!

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
d-goldin
Spotify - Stockholm, Sweden. Full Time, on-site. Data Engineer with focus on
Hadoop and infrastructure.

Help us figure out how to deliver a great Hadoop service and experience to a
growing company that's betting big on data.

We use our data platform not just to inform the business but as a huge part of
the product [0].

Our cluster is one of the largest and fastest growing Hadoop installations in
Europe with around 1600 nodes 60PB storage.

Get in touch with us:
[https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/view/oskF1fwc/](https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/view/oskF1fwc/)

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-
discover-w...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-discover-
weekly-online-music-curation-interview)

------
bcjukebox
BCJukebox | Mumbai, India (with offices in Delhi, Bangalore, Pune) | Remote |
contact@bcjukebox.in

We are a music technology startup with multiple products. The current live one
being an IOT music solution which lets people request songs through their
smartphones in venues like restaurants, gyms, pubs, hotels, buses, etc.

We are a very lean tech team of 4 which includes 3 developers (2 from IIT
Bombay Computer Science) and 1 Quality Assurance Analyst. Some technologies we
use: Python, PostgreSQL, Django, Nginx, Angular, audio signal processing and a
few more. Future things planned are machine learning, elastic search, rabbitmq
and some more.

We are looking for talented people comfortable working with minimal
supervision. Full stack/front end/back end engineers are all welcome to apply.

What you'll get: a challenging role, lots to learn, fun people to work with
and awesome music to listen to.

------
crabasa
Twilio | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite Sr. Engineer | API Tools

Not every developer can get excited about tooling, but you're different.
You're excited to use your experience as a developer to envision and build
tooling for cloud APIs that have never been seen before. You want to help set
the new bar for the kind of tooling that developers will come to expect from
all API providers. About the job:

* Work on a small team empowered to ship independently.

* Build new services from scratch, from designing the architecture to deployment to Twilio's cluster.

* Ship client tooling across the major platforms (Mac OS X, Windows, Linux) and popular development environments (Xcode, Visual Studio, command line).

More:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/93900)

Hiring Manager: Carter Rabasa, carter@twilio.com

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Full stack engineers \- Front-end developers \- Head of Product \- VP of
Engineering

[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
darkslave
Lifesum - Stockholm, Sweden. Full Time. Onsite. Relocation package. Looking
for iOS, Android, and Test Automation engineers.

We help you succeed with the only problem everyone has, your health.

Apply here: [http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/)

Email me directly for more info: phillipe@lifesum.com

------
brooksbp
ARM | Multiple locations

Care about data structures, algorithms, cache utilization, hardware
accelerators, latency & throughput, power consumption, operating systems &
virtualization, network protocols & SDN, extensible & robust software, and
languages & run-time systems?

Want to work on high performance software for ARM-based server and networking
platforms?

We're looking for software engineers who are comfortable digging into complex
systems, identifying optimizations, and working with software and hardware
teams to implement solutions.

If you want to make an impact in the software and hardware for mega data
centers & tier 1 ISPs all the way down to your home router or SBC, we'd like
to hear from you.

[http://www.arm.com/careers/index.php](http://www.arm.com/careers/index.php)
or contact brooks (dot) brian (at) gmail

------
sambutler
Outset Data Corp. | Nashville, TN | Co-Founder/CTO | Part Time | Remote okay,
but Onsite would be better.

Python, Django, AngularJS

Outset is quanitfying pre-revenue startups in ways no one has before. We are
at the beginning of a 3 phase process to learn what moves companies from idea,
to revenue to growth and serve that data back to those who find it valuable.

We have validated our idea both through our own needs and the needs of a large
group of our customers. We have a strong beta list with some A players in the
industry and a growing wait list with zero marketing/ad/PR. Starting in a
niche market & expanding down the road.

Currently building our self funded MVP. Meaningful equity on the table for
coming in on the ground floor and taking ownership of the product.

sam at outset dot vc if interested. [http://outset.vc](http://outset.vc)

------
eeprom
Vancouver & Victoria, BC, Canada | ONSITE | Full-Time | Go2mobi -
[http://go2mobi.com](http://go2mobi.com)

We build advertising technologies that media buyers love. We're a tight-knit,
hard working crew that are looking for Software Engineers and Data Scientists
to research, build and improve our mobile advertising real-time bidding
technology. We're using Go (Golang), RabbitMQ & Apache Spark to solve tough
architectural and scaling challenges on services that handle over 500k
requests per second.

If this sounds interesting to you, check out our job postings at
[http://www.go2mobi.com/careers](http://www.go2mobi.com/careers) and send your
cover letter, resume and anything else you feel that exemplifies you as an
engineer to careers@go2mobi.com

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly) \- Fully Remote - Full-Time

Parse.ly has built a real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly's analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's
best sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, The Atlantic, The Next Web, and
many more. In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 30
billion monthly events from over 450 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics.

Our UX/design team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the
planet, using AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots at
[http://parse.ly/tour](http://parse.ly/tour).

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

We are currently looking for UX / front-end / full-stack engineers to help us
build the best real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only
requirement is some experience in Python and JavaScript, with an emphasis on
JavaScript. Bonus points for an interest in information visualization, Edward
Tufte, or d3.js.

Apply now by sending a CV/website, github/dribbble links (if available), and 1
paragraph intro to work@parsely.com. Let us know what part of the position
interests you. Also, mention the HN Who's Hiring thread.

p.s. to see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes": [http://blog.parsely.com/post/46](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46)

------
maccman
Clearbit | [https://clearbit.com](https://clearbit.com) | Ruby dev | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time

Clearbit is a one year old profitable and well funded startup building out a
suite of business data APIs. The team is currently 8 - we're looking for
someone who'll:

* Mainly work with a Ruby/Sinatra/Sequel/Postgres stack

* Bring new features from concept to shipped product.

* Come up with new product directions and APIs.

We currently provide the data behind the sales teams of many successful
companies in the valley (e.g. Stripe, Zendesk, ZenPayroll). Our goal is to be
the data backbone for modern businesses, powering everything from credit
checks to lead scoring.

To apply just email alex@clearbit.com and follow the directions here:
[https://clearbit.com/jobs](https://clearbit.com/jobs)

------
ImAnEngineerToo
Cintric | Oakland, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://Cintric.com/](http://Cintric.com/)

Looking for a backend engineer with expert Node.js and cloud infrastructure
skills

Cintric is a VC backed, Location Intelligence startup that processes large
amounts of location data into actionable consumer profiles. We're cataloging
and understanding human behavior on a massive scale, and using that to power
everything from competitive intelligence to disaster analysis .

We're currently looking to add a backend engineer to our small but highly
technical team. We're an engineering-centric culture, and have a lovely office
located in Jack London Square.

Apply on AngelList: [https://angel.co/l/Jo9CP](https://angel.co/l/Jo9CP)

Or shoot an email with a resume to Connor@Cintric.com

------
dimastopel
Twistlock ([https://www.twistlock.com/](https://www.twistlock.com/)) |
Herzliya, Israel | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Twistlock you’ll find a bunch of geeks who love security and are passionate
about new technologies. We aim to develop a cutting-edge enterprise security
product that adapts traditional security to a world of Linux containers.
Twistlock, a well-funded and VC-backed company, seeks a small number of top-
tier, full-stack software engineers to join the team. We work with Golang,
Node.js, AngularJS, Docker, and rkt.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer and / or the ability to learn new technologies super fast
      * A history of excellence in achievement – or just mutual friends who tell us you’re great
      * A passion for software development
    

Contact me at dima@twistlock.com

------
bvmatt
BoardVitals | New York, New York (NYC) |
[http://boardvitals.com](http://boardvitals.com) | Full Time | ONSITE

BoardVitals is a education technology startup with a focus on healthcare. Our
product helps physicians prepare for medical boards by bringing together
content from major publishers, universities, and top healthcare professionals
to create the largest training ecosystem in medicine. We are seeking full time
team members to help build out features and scale our infrastructure.

What you'll need for this position:

\- At least 3 or more years of experience with Ruby/Rails

\- At least 1 or more years of experience with Angular.js or similar (ember,
react, etc.)

\- Fluency with prominent Ruby Gems such as delayed_job and devise

\- Strong understanding of REST & API-based architecture

\- Strong understanding of relational databases, comfortable working with
PostgreSQL in particular

\- Excitement about writing quality code, constantly improving the codebase

\- The belief in the long term benefit of writing tests and TDD

\- Experience optimizing and architecting performant code for use at scale

\- Strong desire to be part of a great company

\- An open mind and a collaborative and friendly attitude

\- Mobile experience a plus

What you'll do:

You'll work with our product and technology teams to help us improve the end
user experience of our software. You will be a strong driver in moving all of
our applications forward. You'll have the opportunity to mold the architecture
of our platform and ultimately make decisions on how to implement features and
fixes within the platform.

Interested candidates should email resume and online profiles (e.g. GitHub) to
matt@boardvitals.com.

Tech Stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Heroku

------
ceekay
\-- orangecaffeine.com | iOS Engineer | Android Engineer | Visual Designer --

orangecaffeine is a mobile development service that works with the top 1%
Product Managers, Designers, and Engineers to create stunning mobile
experiences. Our DNA is agile, design thinking, code quality. Our clients
include top VC backed companies and some large corporations in Silicon Valley.

We're hiring experienced iOS Engineers, Android Engineers, and Visual
Designers. Portfolio (github, stackoverflow, dribbble) is a must. Remote OK.

To learn more, please visit
[http://www.orangecaffeine.com](http://www.orangecaffeine.com). To apply,
please go to
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

------
rbrown
Full-Stack Developer | New York, NY | Onsite

Jopwell is diversifying the workforce by helping connect talented minorities
with top-tier companies. We're looking for a programmer who is interested in
working us as we build a platform that has the ability to reshape the
recruitment landscape.

We're a small team right now, but what we've built so far has already created
massive value for our companies and candidates. Whoever joins will participate
in designing and implementing a number of services fundamental to helping
connect highly qualified candidates with America's most sought after
companies.

Please check out the job description here for more details:
[https://www.jopwell.com/careers](https://www.jopwell.com/careers)

And if you're interested, please email me directly at randy@jopwell.com!

------
olliebennett
Splittable (Seed) | London (Shoreditch), UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Splittable is a web, iOS and Android app helping the world's growing
population of young renters manage their shared expenses.
[https://www.splittable.co/](https://www.splittable.co/)

Built at the Open Data Institute in 2014, the company is run by young property
enthusiasts with a collective passion for improving the lives of householders.

We're looking for a Junior Full Stack Developer to join our small but growing
team, with some experience in Rails and HTML/CSS, perhaps a bit of iOS
(Swift2) or Angular + Ionic Framework as a bonus.

Read more: [https://www.splittable.co/about/jobs/junior-
developer](https://www.splittable.co/about/jobs/junior-developer)

------
levelsolar
Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge MA / NYC --
[http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process \- js app development \-
Enterprise application integration development and administration

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space.

Please reach out to devs <<at>> levelsolar <dot> com.

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Software (Full Stack),
Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies.

We're hiring software engineers for front-end, infrastructure, devops,
bioinformatics and machine learning. Join us on the ground-level for this
exciting journey to shape our technology, product and company culture.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact us:
greg@kariusdx.com

We currently use Python, Scala, Bash, and some Ruby, and have growing
codebases in Haskell. If building the future of bioinformatics and wetlab
automation in Haskell appeals to you, please get in touch!

Some of the things we’re looking for in people (not all required):

• Comfortable and familiar with backend and frontend technologies (MVC,
Postgres / ORMs, React)

• Experience with building infrastructure and devops (AWS, Puppet / Chef /
Ansible, etc)

• Able to glide across the stack as needed

• Algorithms development background and strong understanding of practical
implementation issues

• Deep understanding of probabilistic modeling, statistics and data structures

Potential responsibilities:

• Designing and implementing robust and scalable compute infrastructure on top
of AWS

• Creating pipelines for analyzing, storing and visualizing complex genomic
data.

• Research, implementation, and testing of new analysis methods in
computational genomics, in particular related to sequence analysis and
metagenomics.

~~~
PieSquared
Apologies, the email should be gstock@kariusdx.com

Also, feel free to contact me directly at agibiansky@kariusdx.com

------
cridenour
Casamatic | Cincinnati, OH | Full-time | ONSITE

At Casamatic, we match you to the perfect home by learning about the people,
activities, and styles that you love. It's curation of home listings--we only
show you the best homes and why they're perfect for you. And once you've found
that perfect home, we instantly connect you to an expert real estate agent to
answer questions and walk through the home.

Our architecture is a suite of services built in Python/Django and Go, but are
open to additional languages (right tool, right job). Our front-end is built
on ReactJS, Alt (Flux variant) and LESS.

Our largest need is for a front-end developer (ideally with some design
experience) but are also looking for a junior backend developer to help us
expand to more cities.

If you're interested please reach out to me personally: chris@casamatic.com

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Webapp Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering

\- Campaign Management & Growth Hacking

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- we're early stage, bootstrapped, frugal and rather share the company with
our employees than with VCs

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
seancoleman
Tuft & Needle | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack, Front-End, UX

We're disrupting the mattress industry by providing a high-quality mattress
for less by cutting out the middle-man markups and scammy industry tactics. In
2013, we set out to build a better product, and a better experience than what
was offered to us. Along the way, we've found a passion for creating products
of value. Careers at Tuft & Needle go well beyond competitive pay, benefits,
and perks (although we have all of those). We're much more than a mattress
company. At Tuft & Needle, we are a collection of entrepreneurs who have come
together to build something we could not have done on our own.

[https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs](https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs)

email sean at tuftandneedle dot com

------
martyhu
Prodigy | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

Prodigy is a venture-backed startup focused on building the future for car
buying. Our goal is out-engineer the entire industry of awful software in the
car buying space in order to disrupt the $1.1 Trillion car sales market.

We're a small dev team (currently just me), and are looking for a hungry lead
engineer who wants to write a lot of code and aspires to eventually assume
leadership in a high-growth engineering environment. We believe that a few
passionate engineers can accomplish A LOT, and I drink my own kool-aid.

We're running our infra with AWS, Postgres, and Salt. On the front-end we're
using Isomorphic React, Flux, ES6 / Node.js, and Webpack.

Contact me directly (marty [at] getprodigy [dot] com) if interested.

------
frankus
Apptentive * [https://www.apptentive.com/](https://www.apptentive.com/) * Full
Time * Onsite DT Seattle, WA

Intermediate/Senior iOS Developer.

Join me in working on our open-source SDK
([https://github.com/apptentive/apptentive-
ios](https://github.com/apptentive/apptentive-ios)) providing in-app support
and messaging for some of the most popular apps around.

We're just across from the ferry terminal in downtown Seattle, WA. Right now
we're looking for full-time on-site only.

Benefits include competitive salary, paid health insurance, 401k, gym subsidy,
and ORCA bus/train passport.

We don't have the position posted just yet, but you can email me
(frank+jobs@apptentive.com) and I'll get your information to the right place.

------
jimaek
Krakow, Poland - Senior PHP developer.

We are looking for an expert PHP developer that can build complex high
performance applications and services.

Apply here
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/79621508](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/79621508)

------
dasil003
MUBI :: San Francisco, London :: Front-end and Back-end Software Engineers

MUBI is hiring software engineers to grow our San Francisco and London teams.
We are a VoD company with a focus on bringing the best films to our customers
around the globe. What sets us apart is true editorial credibility in the film
world, and a strategy building social traction with a cinephile audience
before putting Studio content deals in place. That time has now come. We are
at an inflection point where we will massively scale the subscriber base.

The product is a streaming service and social network currently available on
the web, iOS, Android, Amazon Fire TV, PlayStation, Samsung Smart TVs, and
several more on the way. It is build primarily of Ruby, Rails, Backbone +
Marionette, and the usual client-side VoD frameworks. We are heavily invested
in Chef for configuration management, both at Engine Yard where we host our
main applications, and also for newer infrastructure such as our custom-built
CDN that we are tuning to deliver a better QoS than off-the-shelf vendors can
provide.

Although we were founded in Palo Alto, currently the CEO and bulk of our team
is based in London due to the UK being our primary growth market. We are now
looking to move the product and engineering center of gravity to San Francisco
in a run up to make the US a primary market in 2016 and beyond. You would be
joining as #10 software engineer overall, and will play a significant role in
defining the architecture of our application as we scale. Strong ruby, rails,
javascript and backbone skills are ideal, though this can be substituted by
strong web and backend development skills in similar languages and
architectures. VoD and client-side video app development are a bonus but not
required. You will have significant opportunity to define your own position
and work on any area of our technology where you can add value.

If you are interested please contact me by email, which can be found on my
MUBI profile at [https://mubi.com/users/2](https://mubi.com/users/2)

------
atishd
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen improves the way startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of
their equity compensation in a way that benefits all key players: the
shareholder, the company, and the investor. We build industry-defining
technology as the premier platform for private placements. Watch the short
video here to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

Why join EquityZen? Our promise to you: you will learn more, faster than you
can imagine.

* Front-End & Full-Stack Software Engineers (js/bootstrap/angularjs, django/python, PG, AWS)

Meet us & get started here:
[https://equityzen.com/careers/](https://equityzen.com/careers/)

------
secrisk
Security Risk Advisors • Philadelphia, PA • Full Time • ONSITE/REMOTE

Security Risk Advisors is hiring: Security Consultant (Associate or Senior,
depending on level of experience)

Company Description: Security Risk Advisors delivers technology services to
leading companies in the Financial Services, Pharmaceuticals, Entertainment &
Media, Healthcare, Technology, Industrial Products and Consumer Products
industries. The position focuses on:

• Web and Mobile Assessments: application security testing, enterprise policy,
strategy and controls, app development standards

• Penetration Testing: red and blue team exercises, penetration testing for
web, network, and mobile including custom product security assessments, social
engineering, spear phishing and physical break-ins

Job Description: Candidates should possess experience in one or more of our
core service areas. In addition to technical analysis, candidates should be
comfortable creating presentations and reports. Typical projects range from 2
weeks to 2 months. Candidates should desire a fast-paced, highly varied
schedule and interest in security for emerging technologies. Travel is
expected to be 30-50% depending on assignments and specializations. Principal
client locations include the Northeastern United States, with less frequent
travel to the Southern & Midwestern US, Europe and AsiaPac. Work arrangement
is flexible, with work from home encouraged whenever travel is not required.

Qualifications: The following skills are preferred qualifications. Candidates
are not expected to possess all of these specialized skills:

• Penetration Testing including Mobile, Web Application, Network, Wireless,
Spear Phishing, and Physical

• Incident investigation and forensics

• Software development (including web and mobile)

Contact: recruit [at] securityriskadvisors.com

Website:
[https://www.securityriskadvisors.com](https://www.securityriskadvisors.com)

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
backend developers | Engineering team in Paris

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their applications against weaknesses. We develop security solutions
that combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning.

We are obviously looking for Python, Node, Java, .Net gurus - not only
security gurus.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo and Meteor and we
do full continuous integration.

Our product is now in private beta, so you will likely help us ship our
incoming products.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Please email jobs@sqreen.io if you want to discuss!

------
beseku
Spektrix | London, UK | ONSITE

Spektrix' mission is to help arts organisations be more successful through
better ticketing, marketing and fundraising.

Looking for DevOps and Infrastructure Engineer
([https://www.spektrix.com/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://www.spektrix.com/careers/devops-engineer/)), Front End
Engineer ([https://www.spektrix.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.spektrix.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)) and
Technical Project Manager ([https://www.spektrix.com/careers/technical-
project-manager/](https://www.spektrix.com/careers/technical-project-
manager/))

------
spamagnet
EventBooking | Knoxville, TN | Full-time | ONSITE

EventBooking is a small company on a big mission. We are putting together a
world-class team to launch groundbreaking, innovative apps for the live events
industry. We’re an agile shop and we’re building a tight-knit DevOps-style
team which is laser-focused on user experience.

• Front-end Web Developer [http://www.eventbooking.com/tech-team/job-opening-
front-end-...](http://www.eventbooking.com/tech-team/job-opening-front-end-
developer/)

• Test Automation Engineer [http://www.eventbooking.com/tech-team/job-opening-
test-autom...](http://www.eventbooking.com/tech-team/job-opening-test-
automation-engineer/)

Contact Rob Scott (rob@eventbooking.com)

~~~
theantichris
Great place to work. I was there for over 7 years. Really love the team, a
good bunch of people.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps | Growth Hacker
| Sales

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
videotapehq
Videotape • Austin, Texas (On-Site at Headquarters) Hiring Senior & Junior iOS
engineers

Videotape is a first-of-its-kind interactive video app for iOS, launching this
Fall. We currently have two in-house iOS engineers and continuing to grow our
team.

Are you motivated by being part of a determined, ambitious team solving
complex problems and bringing beautifully engineered products to the market?
Do you enjoy contributing to product decisions? Do you like working hard and
meeting goals, but all the while goofing off with a really fun group of
people? If yes, we want to talk to you.

Looking at both senior and junior level candidates. Two years minimum iOS
experience required. Experience with AV Foundation a plus, but not a
requirement.

Contact me, Stephen, at info@videotape.co to set up a time to talk. We hire
quickly.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; ONSITE only, no remote at
the moment.

Our mission is to help organizations build diverse, cohesive and better teams.
We've been building a variety of hiring solutions to help companies like
Tesla, Zenefits and Lyft leverage the wealth of information online to find
amazing prospective employees and make better hiring decisions. The sales and
marketing worlds have many solutions that enable them to be more efficient and
productive and it is our belief that we can adapt the best that sales and
marketers have to recruiting/talent departments.

We're currently looking for a variety of positions including:

-Sr. Backend Engineers: Our backend team deals with crawling, parsing, normalization and aggregation of hundreds of millions of social profiles (i.e. Linkedin, Github, Twitter) and use complex algorithmic and statistical methods to match disparate social profiles. We use a Ruby/Postgres architecture for the backend and have dabbled with using Go.

-DevOps Engineer: We're looking for our first dedicated engineer to own DevOps for the long term. We take a software-centric (as opposed to an ops-centric) approach to DevOps, and have every engineer setup on PagerDuty in case something breaks in the middle of the night (hopefully we'll avoid that!). We use a variety of modern technologies including Docker, AWS, Rails, ElasticSearch, Kubernetes and other tools such as New Relic, Loggly and PagerDuty.

-Lead Data Engineer: We're looking for someone to help us continue to build out our analytics framework for prediction of when people are most likely to be looking for a new opportunity. We use Amazon Redshift for data warehousing but are open to those that have extensive experience with "big data" stacks (Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Kafka, etc.)

If you're interested in any of our open positions, you can reach out to me
directly (I'm the founder) at jon at entelo dot com

~~~
chucksmash
There's no need to mark with "no r-mote" if you are already marking as ONSITE

------
sglasberg
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA

RJMetrics is growing our team! We are currently searching to find: Senior
Software Engineer(s), Director of Security, Security Engineer, Data Analyst,
Data Warehouse Analyst, and more!

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce, software-as-a-service, and
mobile businesses like Threadless, Chubbies, Food52, Tradesy and Wanderable
use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter decisions using
data.

RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful technology investors in New
York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born and raised. We are located in
the heart of Center City Philadelphia in convenient proximity to all major
rail lines.

Contact me sglasberg@rjmetrics.com for details, or apply:rjmetrics.com/jobs

------
mattsinfusion
New York or Raleigh| Full-Time Onsite| Scala Developer

[http://infusion.com/careers/2922/New%20York/Senior%20Scala%2...](http://infusion.com/careers/2922/New%20York/Senior%20Scala%20Developer)

Infusion is looking for a Scala Developer with strong communication skills.
This could potentially be a team lead position.

We are hiring in our New York and Raleigh offices.

Infusion creates digital experiences and advanced technology solutions that
bring our clients' businesses to new levels. From high performance trading
systems to next-generation retail environments and beyond, Infusion unites
insight, creativity, and technology to accelerate and transform business for
leading companies around the world.

To apply, please email: msteinberg@infusion.com

I look forward to speaking with you!

\- Matt Steinberg

------
wisertogether
WiserTogether | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE | Full Stack Jr. Software
Engineer | Apply here:
[http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/cnKYcQ](http://careers.wisertogether.com/apply/cnKYcQ)

We offer healthcare decision-making tools that serve millions of users at
Fortune 500 companies, health plans, health systems and exchanges.

Engineering team is small (~15 across web dev, data science and devops) and
developers get to take significant ownership and responsibility over projects.
We aim to double the size of the team over the next year. We're based at
WeWork in Boston and beer is free :-).

Please email employment@wisertogether.com for more info - we're also looking
for engineers for our data science team, so shoot us a note if interested.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Paris, France | Backend / Fullstack

Our goal is to replace car ownership by a better service: shared cars
available at every corner will offer the flexibility and proximity of
ownership without the burden of maintenance.

We already have a significant traction and rank #1 worldwide on the market of
peer-to-peer car rental, but we believe the adoption should be 100 times
larger in just a few years.

We're currently looking for Backend, Fullstack and Data engineers to join our
tech team in Paris.

Positions are detailed here:
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

If it sounds like something interesting to you, please contact me directly via
michael+jobs@drivy.com

About remote work: it is possible, but we strongly favor applicants who can
come to Paris (at least a few days per month).

------
bujatt
Opp.io - Meetings. Followed. Up. | Budapest, Hungary | Full time | Multiple
positions | ONSITE

At opp.io we are working on a productivity software that helps teams and
businesses follow up after meetings. read more about working with us:
[https://opp.io/jobs](https://opp.io/jobs)

* Python Backend Developer

* Node.js Developer

* Frontend Developer

What we expect from you:

\- understanding of the needs to serve a HTTP REST API based single page web
application

\- deep understanding and hands on experience with web applications

\- experience in parts of our technology stack: Python, Tornado, MongoDB,
React.js, Backbone, Etherpad (Node.js), HTTP REST API

\- understanding of security principles

\- comfort with collaboration and open communication

What we offer

\- the challenge to build a world-class software product

\- the opportunity of working in a team driven by cultural values

\- an environment that supports education and learning

\- relaxed office

\- equity

Interested? Drop me a line: attila@opp.io

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City, CA Onsite

Software Developer - Python

(mt) Media Temple [http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since
1998 we've offered premium web hosting and cloud services for digital
agencies, busnesses, content creators, and developers.

You wil be working in an Agile Scrum environment that practices continuous
integration/deployment and TDD. While we have a dedicated QA team our
expectation is that you write clean code. You will be working on next
generation cloud technologies for our customers built via Microservice
Architecture.

Job Description:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=osbKZfw6&s=LinkedIn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=osbKZfw6&s=LinkedIn)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net or through above link.

------
saalaa
Fullstack developer (onsite).

Bordeaux, France.

Acute Analytics owns two properties
([http://madamedemande.com](http://madamedemande.com) and
[http://reverstore.com](http://reverstore.com)) and is looking for a fullstack
developer to take over the technical responsibility of the project.

It specializes in e-commerce in the high-end women prêt-à-porter and furniture
segment with emphasis on recommendations, negotiation and more generally a
human approach to sales. Its aim is to bring the sort of sales relations that
takes place in stores online.

The stack is modern and includes AWS, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Elastic
Search, etc...

Responsibilities include:

* Maintenance and new developments

* Mobile optimizations (bootstrap, possibly native apps)

* Continuous integration (devops skills required)

* General mastery of the stack

------
videotapehq
Videotape • Austin, Texas (On-Site at Headquarters) Hiring Senior & Junior iOS
engineers

Videotape is a first-of-its-kind interactive video app for iOS, launching this
Fall. We currently have two in-house iOS engineers and continuing to grow our
team.

Are you motivated by being part of a determined, ambitious team solving
complex problems and bringing beautifully engineered products to the market?
Do you enjoy contributing to product decisions? Do you like working hard and
meeting goals, but all the while goofing off with a really fun group of
people? If yes, we want to talk to you.

Looking at both senior and junior level candidates. Two years minimum iOS
experience required. Experience with AV Foundation a plus, but not a
requirement.

Contact me, Stephen, at info@videotape.co to set up a time to talk. We hire
quickly.

------
arastogi22
Function1 |
[http://www.function1.com/careers](http://www.function1.com/careers) |
Location: US Travel

Position: Splunk Consultant

Function1 is a boutique consulting organization providing best-in-class
consulting services and software solutions. We're looking for smart, hard
working individuals who have a sincere drive to help customers and build a
better company. Your role will include configuring, installing, and developing
against Splunk. Splunk is the industry-leading platform for operational
intelligence. It’s the easy, fast and secure way to analyze the massive
streams of machine data generated by IT systems and technology
infrastructure—physical, virtual and in the cloud.

~~~
dbt102
+1

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) \- Full
Time only

Just launched Android and messaging across iOS & Android ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)
Won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with
services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping
between different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your
friends together in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Product Designer - UI/UX

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
sethito
Atlas Wearablees | Austin, TX | Full time | Front End Developer |
[https://www.atlaswearables.com/careers/](https://www.atlaswearables.com/careers/)

Atlas designs and shapes the future of computing products. Atlas Wristband is
a fitness monitor that identifies your exercises, counts your reps and sets,
calculates the calories you burned and evaluates your form.

POSITION DESCRIPTION We are currently looking for a skilled front-end web
developer to help design and maintain the Atlas Wearables public site, user
dashboard and HTML5-based mobile apps; all in a motivated and creative
environment with a close-knit team.

Our stack is Python/Django/Maria+Redis+Mongo/Angular (moving to React)/Cordova

For more info contact seth@atlaswearables.com

------
flysonic10
INDIEGOGO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Software Engineers - Web / DevOps / iOS Come
join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to democratize the way ideas get
funded. We're all full-stack engineers and build mainly on Rails, Angular,
iOS, and Android.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

Senior Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt](http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt)

Lead DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqooW](http://bit.ly/1EKqooW)

iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/1QivGcU](http://bit.ly/1QivGcU)

I'm a Software Engineer here and can answer any questions. Feel free to reach
out directly: w+hn@indiegogo.com

~~~
Vlad_Kozakevich
Hi! Do you consider non-US candidates on a remote basis? thank you for your
attention

------
jordan2b1
Way2B1 | San Francisco | Full Time | OnSite |
[http://way2b1.com](http://way2b1.com)

Way2B1 is developing software to improve family offices, the entity that high
net-worth individuals and families use to help manage their finances and day-
to-day lives.

We've recently closed 1M in seed funding and are looking for skilled
Javascript engineers who are as excited as we are about the prospect of the
world's wealthiest integrating our technology into their lives. Bonus points
for Node, Angular/React, UX/UI, or AWS experience.

Shoot me a line at jordan@way2b1.com with the title "HN Hiring" if you'd like
to chat. I'm the second engineer at Way2B1, so feel free to ask me any
technical questions that you might have.

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
rastii
Lastline -- [https://lastline.com](https://lastline.com) | Santa Barbara, CA |
Full Time | Onsite / Remote

Lastline is focused on real-time analysis of advanced malware and knowing the
Internet's malicious infrastructure. Lastline leverages this threat
intelligence to create advanced malware defenses for companies of all sizes.

• Front End Developer: Develop web-based applications to display security
information to users and to support malware analysts in their work. Use
AngularJS to develop our front end and use D3.js for graph data. Applicant
must have AngularJS or other JavaScript framework experience and must know how
to develop professional-looking web interfaces.

To apply, email jobs@lastline.com with your resume.

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://sense.io](https://sense.io) \- San Francisco - Backend
Engineer (Go, Docker, Kubernetes)

We're building a next-generation platform for data science and big data
analytics. We're looking for a backend engineer to help scale our data science
infrastructure and accelerate new initiatives. You should value reliable code
and have experience with with Go, distributed systems, Docker, and cloud
orchestration tools. This is the ideal role for somebody that wants to join an
early stage startup tackling a deeply technical domain. We're a small team but
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers.

Competitive salary and significant equity.

Email tristan@sense.io if you're interested in learning more.

------
terala
Prevoty Inc is an LA based Runtime Application Security company.

Runtime Application Security is the best place to be in the security space. We
have proven products and doing well in the market. We are now getting into
expansion mode to take on much larger segment of the market. We are well
funded and have very good revenues to drive our expansion.

We are looking to hire several junior and senior Java and C# developers to
take our security products to the next stage. If you like diving deep into
frameworks and come up with creative solutions to problems, you'll enjoy
working at Prevoty.

Check out our career site for more information:
[https://info.prevoty.com/careers](https://info.prevoty.com/careers)

------
wnevets
Rush Order Tees | Philadelphia, PA | Onsite Front End Engineer

Here are some things we'd be thrilled to see in a strong candidate: *
Experience using Angular or Backbone * You've built large applications *
You're versed enough with back end development to collaborate with DB and Back
End developers.

NICE TO HAVES: * You believe strongly that shipping is a feature. You're
comfortable with tradeoffs. You understand instinctively that today >
tomorrow. * You have a knowledge of SQL and NoSQL databases, caching layers
such as Memcached or Redis * Bachelor's Degree or higher in a STEM discipline
* You have opinions on Software Engineering practices, including Test Driven
Development.

Please send an email to: b dot larue at rushordertees.com, subject: [Position
Name]

------
spmurrayzzz
Project Decibel | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH flexible)
[http://projectdecibel.com/javascript-
engineer](http://projectdecibel.com/javascript-engineer)

Project Decibel, still in stealth mode, is an early stage tech company funded
by world class VCs and early stage investors – our founding team is comprised
of seasoned engineers and business people who were responsible for developing
and launching Aereo.

Our most significant hiring need at present is for Senior Node.js Engineers.
We're using the latest version of Node in our stack, so we're knee-deep in ES6
every day.

Benefits: unlimited vacation, significant equity, 100% health/dental coverage.

Stack: Node.js v4.2.1, ES6, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Backbone/Marionette.

contact: stephen |at| projectdecibel.com

------
lochlan
ImpactFlow — Portland, OR. Onsite — Front End Engineer

Nonprofit-giving startup seeks a front end engineer to join our product
development team. You will work with a small cross-functional group of
engineers to develop front-end JavaScript for our SaaS web
application/platform. Responsibilities:

\- Write features within the platform's Backbone.js application

\- Write unit tests and webdriver tests for everything you build

\- Collaborate with designers and product stakeholders to shepherd products
through development

\- Test and fix bugs across multiple platforms and browsers (IE9+)

\- Peer review code prior to merging/deployment

Learn more about the position and how to apply:
[https://gist.github.com/Lochlan/a97296e04977ba2cc735](https://gist.github.com/Lochlan/a97296e04977ba2cc735)

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

* Mechanical Engineers (SolidWorks)

* Mechanical Technicians

* Automation Engineers

* Software Engineers - mostly Python

* Roboticists

* Wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, you-own-it kind of environment. We
are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA

For more information or check out our job postings

[https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/](https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/)

or email me at josh@synthego.com

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Greenwood Village, CO (Denver) | C#/SQL Developer | onsite, full-
time

FinFolio is a stable startup in the Denver Tech Center; we make portfolio
management software for investment advisors and professional wealth managers.
Our software ends up being the hub of an advisor's back office, pulling
information from different data sources, consolidating it, and pushing it out
to a REST API, web widgets, reports and trading engines.

Our small development team is growing and we are looking for C#/SQL developers
at all experience levels. I am the founder, with a coding background myself, a
serial entrepreneur in this space with a couple other successful startups
under my belt.

If you would like to apply or just hear more, email me at mattabar at finfolio
dot com. Thx.

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Researcher - Machine Learning

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
wagneri
The Strategy and Innovation team leverages the power of data and analytics to
shape strategic decisions at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, a world
renowned organization dedicated to the progressive control and cure of cancer
through programs of patient care, research, and education.

Our multidisciplinary team of data scientists, operations research engineers,
software engineers, business analysts and user interface designers focuses on
solving problems that will measurably impact the lives of our patients and
staff.

See more at [http://careers.mskcc.org/job/5718171/data-scientist-v-
analyt...](http://careers.mskcc.org/job/5718171/data-scientist-v-analytics-
new-york-ny/)

------
o1iver
Actyx, Munich, Germany - Full-Time - ONSITE

Actyx is rethinking manufacturing. We are building the operating system for
the Factory of the Future based on modern digital technologies. See
[http://actyx.io](http://actyx.io) for more details.

We are looking for a lead architect, an IoT expert, software engineers and
network engineers (see [http://actyx.io/#join-us](http://actyx.io/#join-us)).
This job is for people passionate about using modern digital technologies
(big-data, applied AI, cloud, etc.) to disrupt one of the world's most
important industries.

We are a seed-funded German startup and "post-revenue". Get in touch if you
are interested: oliver@actyx.io.

------
koenbok
Framer - Amsterdam - Fulltime - framerjs.com

We're building the future of design tools. We think code is the best tool that
designers are not using yet, and we'd like to change that. We deal with some
really interesting areas like languages/ast/editors/graphics.

------
DesaiAshu
Make School | San Francisco (onsite)

Make School is building a university replacement for future founders and
developers. Students spend 2 years learning CS theory, product development and
entrepreneurship. Students pay nothing upfront, they pay tuition through
earnings. You can read more about our vision here: [https://medium.com/make-
school](https://medium.com/make-school)

We're hiring a Growth Hacker, Designer, Curriculum Engineer:
[https://www.makeschool.com/about#careers](https://www.makeschool.com/about#careers)

We're also interested in talking to great engineers who want to help us build
the OS to power Make School!

You can reach me at ashu @ makeschool . com

------
cspada
POPSUGAR - [http://www.popsugar.com/](http://www.popsugar.com/) \- San
Francisco, California

POPSUGAR is an independent media and technology company where more than 75
million women go for original, inspirational content that feeds their passions
and interests. We are equal parts best friend and trusted expert, and our team
of more than 100 editors is renowned for producing up-to-the-minute content on
all the topics and lively conversations women are passionate about. POPSUGAR
is now in seven countries and expanding.

Details for all open positions at
[http://corp.popsugar.com/latest/jobs](http://corp.popsugar.com/latest/jobs)

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or REMOTE | Full-Stack Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We run one of the world's leading VPN services and are looking to grow both
the Private Internet Access team as well as find engineers to help us on new
projects. We are especially interested in people who care about privacy and
freedom. We have a couple of different open positions:

IRC Software Engineer (Ruby)

    
    
      * Intimate knowledge of IRC protocol (RFC 1459 et al., CTCP, \001ACTION, etc.)
      * Experience writing IRC bots and services (at the IRC protocol level)
    

Web & Email Software Engineer (node.js, Ruby, shell script)

    
    
      * Intimate knowledge of email protocols (SMTP, IMAP, etc.) and relevant RFCs
      * Experience writing MTAs, MUAs, or email filtering tools
      * Familiarity with secure coding practices, including running untrusted code
        (JavaScript) in a sandbox
    

Network Software Engineer (C/C++)

    
    
      * Knowledge of cross-platform networking APIs (iOS, Android, Win, Linux)
      * Experience implementing custom protocols over TCP or UDP
      * Low-level networking stack and VPN (e.g., OpenVPN, SSL-VPN, etc.)
        experience is a huge plus
    

Mobile Engineer (iOS, Android)

    
    
      * Comfortable with C/C++ and JNI glue logic on Android
      * An eye for good design and knowledge of interface design guidelines
      * Prior experience implementing beautiful UIs
    

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood), and
all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the occasional
email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume and/or links to projects
you've worked on, a link to your GitHub (or some other site where we can see
your code), and what makes you interested in our company. Don't forget to
mention you're from HN!

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - several open positions

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry, well funded, and (most
importantly) producing significant revenue. This is the opportunity for the
right people to align with us and share in ownership. We are a focused science
and engineering driven team working with real physical devices and processes
measuring and analzing the natural world. We take our Values statement
seriously, so read it first and decide.
[http://tachyus.com/joinus/](http://tachyus.com/joinus/)

Software Engineers - F#, Python, Typescript, UI

Expressive, declarative code is more frequently correct code. The core of our
software platform is built with F#, a functional-first, strongly-typed
compiled language. We seek engineers who are excited to do full-stack,
product-driven thinking.

Our core physics and data science algorithms are written in Python and bridge
the gap between pure research code and production-quality algorithms.

Web Engineers (you know who you are) we use Typescript on the front-end, and
F# for our API layer. We recently open-source Gluon
[http://www.tachyus.com/gluon/tutorial.html](http://www.tachyus.com/gluon/tutorial.html).
Regardless of language experience, the ideal candidate has strong experience
implementing web applications which are correct, attractive, performant, and
maintainable.

Correctness Engineer

The Tachyus Correctness Engineer is a Software Engineer who specializes in
building the infrastructure to prove our software and algorithms produce
accurate results. The CE works closely with the Software and Science
organizations to prevent, catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. He or she is an engineer at heart, preferably with
experience writing production code.

Data Physicist (research scientist), Data Engineer (Business Intelligence),
Petroleum Engineer, Recruiter

We are hiring across the board as we execute on our ambitious product roadmap.

------
rosie666
Viacom -- New York, NY - Full Time

Looking for Sr. Data Engineer

[https://viacomcareers-viacom.icims.com/jobs/2113/senior-
soft...](https://viacomcareers-viacom.icims.com/jobs/2113/senior-software-
engineer%2c-big-data/job)

------
Bwater_Tech
BRIDGWATER ASSOCIATES | Westport, CT | Full Time | Onsite

At Bridgewater, we are engineering Systems to Understand the World - our
philosophy is that the world can be understood, and we strive to build a
fundamental, cause-and-effect understanding of markets and management.
Technologists advance this mission, collaborating with our researchers and
managers to design, engineer and run platforms that enable systemization and
scale in everything we do.

 _DATA SCIENTIST_ \- You will combine advanced data analysis techniques with a
deep understanding of the financial domain to generate new standards, answer
the toughest data challenges, and drive Research to adopt methodologies that
advance our systematic investment process. Your experiments and discoveries
will serve as a basis for the development of a new class of platform designed
to accelerate investment research.
[http://bit.ly/1NNKOhA](http://bit.ly/1NNKOhA)

 _SOFTWARE DEVELOPER_ \- Research Technology is building the next generation
platform to fuel Bridgewater’s macro‐economic research, modeling, simulation,
and visualization. We are changing how Bridgewater, the world's largest hedge
fund, discovers and systemizes new fundamental economic understanding – the
core of our business. We are looking for the best engineers in the world to
join us on our mission. This is the hardest problem that most of us have ever
seen. The intellectual ambition of our endeavor ‐‐ to build a studio (like an
IDE) for macro‐economists to use to develop a model of how the entire world
works ‐‐ is breathtaking. It begs for creative invention, from UI/UX
breakthroughs to new architecture/systems design, and everything in between.
The engineering challenge is tough; we have large volumes of data,
always‐increasing performance demands, and the security constraints that come
from working with the firm's most valuable intellectual property. Our
collaboration with end users, some of the most sophisticated economic thinkers
in the world, is intense and demanding by nature.
[http://bit.ly/1N9QBex](http://bit.ly/1N9QBex)

------
millisecond
NYC ONSITE: Roost (YC S14) [https://goroost.com](https://goroost.com)

Roost: \- Is the leading SaaS provider of web push notifications. \- Is
currently handling over 100k requests / minute. Scale and speed are incredibly
important to us. \- Well funded, high growth.

We’re looking for engineers of all stripes who: \- Has experience with AWS
cloud technologies. \- Prefer deep experience with node and/or Java. \- Takes
scaling incredibly seriously. \- Experience with NoSQL databases at large
scale. \- Experience in and willing to help with ops. -Wants autonomy to
create awesome products

Benefits: -Flex vacation policy -Manhattan offices -Healthcare -Competitive
equity

Email casey@goroost.com with resume for more information.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _DBA / Data Engineers_

 _Director of Operations_

 _Network Engineers_

 _Senior Network Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
wagneri
Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center | Data Scientist with the Strategy
Group | New York, NY

The Strategy and Innovation team leverages the power of data and analytics to
shape strategic decisions at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, a world
renowned organization dedicated to the progressive control and cure of cancer
through programs of patient care, research, and education.

We have a multidisciplinary team including data scientists, operations
research engineers, software engineers and user interface designers.

For more information, see

[http://careers.mskcc.org/job/5718171/data-scientist-v-
analyt...](http://careers.mskcc.org/job/5718171/data-scientist-v-analytics-
new-york-ny/)

------
Eclyps
LevelSet Solutions | ONSITE Royal Oak, Michigan (Metro Detroit)

We are looking for a couple full-time Ruby/Rails developers to help us build
out some new products. We're a small company with a startup culture.

What you'll do:

\- Work in a team environment to build new web-based products from the ground-
up.

\- Collaborate with colleagues in order to make smart decisions on how to
implement functionality.

\- Utilize modern languages and frameworks that fit well with what you are
building.

\- Make good use of your high levels of freedom and flexibility to experiment
with ideas before implementation.

\- Continually strive to improve yourself and your team through communication
and collaboration.

What you'll need:

\- 2+ years of professional development experience

\- Experience with Ruby/Rails

\- Strong understanding of web development concepts

\- Experience with modern CSS/JS languages (Sass, Typescript, etc) is a plus

\- Experience designing and building RESTful APIs is a plus \- A strong desire
to grow as a developer

Why you should:

\- We offer a competitive salary and and share company successes with the team

\- We have flexible work hours and a flexible vacation policy

\- Our office is located in the heart of down town Royal Oak

\- All of our development is done in-house; when you have a question about
existing code or functionality, you can talk with the developer that wrote it.

\- We care deeply about doing "the right thing" \-- both for our clients and
our employees.

\- We place emphasis on learning and understanding, meaning there are always
opportunities to learn new languages, methodologies, frameworks, etc, as well
as share what you've learned with the team.

Please reach out to me if interested - I'm the Director of Technology.
asanger[at]levelsetsolutions[dot]com

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood | Palo Alto | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

Data Infrastructure Engineer (Hadoop, Kafka, Distributed Systems)

Security Engineer

Web Engineer (expert level JavaScript, framework agnostic)

Android Engineer

iOS Engineer

------
mhashemi
PayPal, Inc. | San Jose | Full Time | ONSITE

You already know PayPal, the online payments industry leader. But did you know
that the cryptographic core of PayPal is now powered by Python? I'm looking
for a staff software engineer with 5+ years of experience, excited by high-
performance and high-scalability, interested in deep-diving security and
systems programming (as opposed to the full-stack trend).

Full details are here:
[https://www.python.org/jobs/734/](https://www.python.org/jobs/734/) I'm the
engineer doing the hiring, you can get at me directly: mahmoud at paypal dot
com

------
goonda
Global Hedge Fund| 2 positions | NY, NY | Onsite | Full-Time| Visa (full time)
| Security Engineer

We are a global hedge fund with 1800+ employees and offices in North America,
Europe, and Asia. We pursue a global multi-strategy approach to investing,
seeking to achieve above-average risk-adjusted returns.

We are looking for 2 positions (1 senior engineering, 1 junior operations) in
the Information Security team to work on building our program. We are a small
but focused team and do everything from packet analysis, to writing code, to
prepping decks for management, usually in the same day! If you can thrive in
chaos and have the ability to get stuff done, please contact me at:
infosec@mlp.com

------
zampano
AnyPerk • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

We are the AnyPerk engineering team, and we design and polish the system
driving awesome benefits to thousands of companies daily.

• Rails Full Stack Engineers -- Someone who is familiar and experienced with
Rails but not afraid of working with JS on the front-end either.

• Rails Apprentices -- Looking for recent bootcamp or university graduates who
would like to get 1on1 mentoring from an experienced engineer on our staff
with the intention of becoming a full member of the team after 3 months!

Read more about the positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk](https://jobs.lever.co/anyperk) or shoot
recruiting@anyperk.com an email for more information!

------
anthonylukach
OspreyInformatics | Calgary AB Canada | UX Designer | ONSITE | Full-time or
Contract

[http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/](http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/)

We are looking for a skilled and experienced User Experience (UX) Designer to
join our fast-paced, innovative and rapidly growing visual monitoring SaaS
company. The UX Designer will be working with product management and a team of
developers to design products with rich user experience. He or she will be
responsible for creating a unique and elegant interaction between users and
our applications across all platforms, including mobile. The successful
candidate must have demonstrable experience in translating business and user
requirements into design elements and user experiences.

Key Skills and Responsibilities

* Executing interaction design as a part of a multi-disciplinary team

* Create user experience specifications, mockups, and prototypes

* Design usability testing protocols and manage testing sessions at appropriate milestones during product development

* Participate in product planning and sprint planning sessions

* UI standards & best practices – maintain site UI architecture and procedures that provide consistency with respect to UI/UX development

* Suggest and implement procedures to improve the UI/UX production workflow

* Comfort working in a fast-paced, emerging growth environment

* Knowledge of user experience best practices

* Experience developing cross-platform user experiences (desktop and mobile)

* Ability to demonstrate a portfolio of work

* Experience working in an agile environment (desirable)

* Understanding of current and evolving web standards as they relate to user experience

How to Apply

Email your credentials to careers@ospreyinformatics.com. Resumes will be held
on file for six months unless applicants indicate they would prefer their
information be discarded once this position has been filled.

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Site Reliability Enineer Web Developers Front-end Engineers Product Designers
and more!

[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
ianleatherbury
Xamarin, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME, ON-SITE, REMOTE

Xamarin makes software to help you build & design a mobile app using our
cross-platform development software which simplifies mobile application
creation.

I'm looking for a full time Customer Success Engineer that is familiar with C#
or iOS/Android Development. CSEs are responsible for Onboarding, In-depth
product knowledge, product feedback to engineering team, and evangelism of new
products/APIs within accounts. Position description here:
[https://xamarin.com/jobs/ocwA0fw2](https://xamarin.com/jobs/ocwA0fw2)

Come join us! It's a great team; we like to have fun, and work hard too.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire a full-stack engineer (engineer #3/employee #6).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top technology companies.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC, where we work with 180+ awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS. We're
also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of open
source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
dickfickling
Honey | [https://www.joinhoney.com](https://www.joinhoney.com) | Full time |
Downtown Los Angeles | Onsite

Honey is a browser extension that makes saving money online easy. By applying
coupon codes at checkout automatically and offering cash back at thousands of
online stores, we have saved our users tens of millions of dollars this year.

Our 14-person team is growing quickly, and we're looking to hire a full-stack
engineer with at least 2-3 years' experience. Our entire stack is
CoffeeScript, from the backend (Node.js) to the frontend of the site (React /
Redux) to the extension itself (React / pure JS).

If you're interested, please email careers@joinhoney.com.

------
BuddyIOT
Buddy Platform | Buddy.com | Software Engineer | Adelaide (Australia) | Full
Time

At Buddy, we make IoT data usable. Used by connected home IoT manufacturers,
networked audio device manufacturers, mobile app developers and even silicon
vendors, Buddy helps customers pipe the raw data generated by their devices,
directly into their existing data management workflow. We are looking for
amazing devs interested in distributed computing and Big Data, to help build a
highly scalable platform that can meet the demands of large enterprises.

See [http://buddy.com/careers/](http://buddy.com/careers/) for more details or
send your resume to jobs@buddy.com.

------
andyphobic
Vital Enterprises • Full Time • San Francisco • ONSITE •
[https://www.vital.enterprises/](https://www.vital.enterprises/)

Vital Enterprises offers Smart Glass Software for engineers, technicians,
surgeons, and anyone else needing to access information while remaining hands-
free.

We are looking for seasoned Android Developers to join our Startup's growing
engineering team.

If interested, email us at: Andrew@vital.enterprises

Job Listing: [https://angel.co/vitalenterprises/jobs/42662-senior-
android-...](https://angel.co/vitalenterprises/jobs/42662-senior-android-
developer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

------
johnnyg
Houston, TX | ONSITE | VISA SUPPORT | CPAP.com

Full time, relocation to Houston, TX.

CPAP.com sells CPAP equipment for the treatment of Sleep Apnea. We help people
breathe.

After being frustrated by out of the box warehouse systems, we rolled our own.
LAMP stack backend, dashing for the metrics boards and our scanners are
Dolphin 70e devices running Android 4.4 which are installed with a custom java
application developed using the Android SDK. We continue to build onto the
system and are looking for in house help.

Junior candidates are welcome as lead developer mentorship is available.

As it is warehouse dev, it pays to be able to walk out to run packages and
build face to face relationships with the warehouse team, hence the on site
requirement.

Contact: johnny.goodman@cpap.com

------
centare
Cloud Architect (AWS or Azure!) in Milwaukee, WI. Full-time or contract
options. Must be ONSITE.

Have a hand in client projects and shaping our product offerings including:
understanding the desired strategy for applications in the cloud, providing
deployment guidance, supporting the development of the chosen cloud adoption
model and providing appropriate recommendations from there.

What You’ll Love: \- Have a critical impact on the way organizations operate
from an enterprise level \- Opportunity to learn and work with rapidly
evolving technologies including both Azure and AWS \- Work with a
transformative team on new and innovative projects

Learn more: centare.com/careers or contact me at: amanda.daering@centare.com

------
brentwatson
Percolate

New York, NY | onsite, fulltime. San Francisco, CA | onsite, fulltime.

At Percolate, our vision is to create technology that builds the world’s best
brands. Our mission is to be The System of Record for Marketing. And we’re
achieving both with a team of smart, passionate and caring people working to
deliver inspired marketing solutions from offices around the world.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
       * Android Developers
       * iOS Developers
       * BE (Python/Django) Developers
       * FE (React) Developers
       * Designers
       * Lots more 
    

Details:
[https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m](https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m)

------
bhelx
Recurly | San Francisco/Boulder,CO | Full Time | ONSITE

Recurly provides enterprise-class recurring billing management for thousands
of subscription-based businesses worldwide. Merchants use us to maximize their
revenue driven by recurring billing. We also make accepting payments on web
easy, safe, and free of PCI worries.

Our stack right now is mostly ruby, node, java, and scala. We are hiring
across the board. Email me at ben@recurly.com if you would like to chat.
Please include the position you wish to apply for and some information about
who you are and what interests you.

See open positions: [https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

------
rakeshtondon
Le Tote (YC S13) - San Francisco, CA. We're changing the way women view their
closets by renting out unlimited garments and accessories for one monthly
rate. We grew 600% last year and are on target to do 2x this year! Come grow
with us!

We're looking for: \- Full Stack Ruby Software Engineers \- Director of
Product \- Full Stack Ruby Growth Engineer \- Lead Ruby Engineer \- iOS
Developer

Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/Sass/CoffeeScript/MySQL/Redis/RSpec/AWS Interested?
cindy a/t letote d/o/t com.

Passionate team, medical, dental & vision, equity in a growing company, flex
vacation policy, fully stocked kitchen, snacks, dogs, yoga, choose your own
gear, etc.

~~~
Vlad_Kozakevich
Hi! may I wonder whether you consider non-US condidates on a remote basis?

------
PanMan
LoveSteve.com | Amsterdam (NL) | Part-time | ONSITE / REMOTE (EU) | Frontend /
Wordpress dev

LoveSteve.com is a global Store and platform for latest diagnostic tests and
precision treatments for patients who suffer from serious illnesses. Our
mission is equal and quick access to the latest precision treatment for
anyone.

Our current platform is based on Wordpress / Woocommerce, and needs continuous
improvements, mostly on the frontend. For this we are looking for a
webdeveloper / frontender with Wordpress experience, and a feel for design.
Either remote (EU only), or onsite in our awesome office in startup hub WeWork
Amsterdam. Part-time (TBD) Email me at the address in my profile.

------
spacey
Fraugster | [http://www.fraugster.com/](http://www.fraugster.com/) | Berlin,
Germany ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Data Scientist at Fraugster

Our goal at Fraugster is building the most precise anti-fraud software in the
world and becoming the market leader!

As a data scientist you're positioned at a crucial intersection of the company
- infusing human intelligence into machine-learning algorithms. Your day-to-
day work will be about translating fuzzy human behavior into clear code,
enhancing our algorithms' overall performance. You'll be working alongside
risk experts, developers and business stake-holders, reporting directly to the
CRO

Please contact us at jobs@fraugster.com

------
Hongwei
MappedIn | Kitchener-Waterloo, Canada |
[https://www.mappedin.com/](https://www.mappedin.com/) | Full Time | On site

MappedIn is building the world's best dataset of what's indoors. Four years
ago, we built the company to help people find stuff. Today, 6 of the 10 most
largest malls in Canada and two leading retailer chains are MappedIn for
customer wayfinding and managing spatial data.

We're hiring iOS and Android programmers who have solid experience developing
on each platform and an eye for good design.

We're ~22 FTs and there's no HR group yet. But if you saw this on HN and are
interested, I'll personally take you to lunch!

------
kylerush
Hillary Clinton's Presidential Campaign

Full-time; Brooklyn, NY

We have open headcount for 1 Engineering Manager (Frontend), 3 Senior Software
Engineers (Frontend), 1 Software Engineer (Frontend), and 1 Site Reliability
Engineer. On the frontend, our Stack is:

* Flux (React on the backend and client + NuclearJS)

* Sass w/a custom built UI bootstrap & component library

* Lots of NodeJS for static HTML builds and static assets hosted on S3

* Testing: Karma + BrowserStack for integration tests and Selenium + WebDriver.io + BrowserStack for end-to-end tests. Both use Mocha and Chai.

More info and application at
[http://tech.hillaryclinton.com](http://tech.hillaryclinton.com). If you
apply, mention Hacker News Who is hiring.

------
metova_jobs
Metova

Nashville, TN • Pensacola, FL • Fayetteville, AR • Conway, AR

Full Time, Onsite or Remote.

Metova builds apps for any size company, from Fortune 500 to start-ups. We
enjoy helping start-ups become brand names and corporations launch new
products.

\-- iOS Developer --

[http://metova.com/jobs/ios-developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/ios-developer/)

\-- Android Developer --

[http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/](http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/)

More information on our culture:
[http://metova.com/ourculture/](http://metova.com/ourculture/)

You can apply directly to jobs@metova.com

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)
[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-
en...](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#senior-software-engineer)

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need strong Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We have an inclusive culture,
work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Email careers@societyofgrownups.com if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Ruby on Rails, Elixir + Phoenix

------
hodwik
Feith Systems & Software, Philadelphia PA, Local only:

-Java Developer / Java Programmer

-Solutions Architect

-Web Developer

-Project Manager

-Support Engineer

[http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-
feith/](http://www.feith.com/about-feith/careers-at-feith/)

------
igrabes
Ticket Evolution - New York, NY - FULL-TIME, INTERN

[http://www.ticketevolution.com](http://www.ticketevolution.com)

Ticket Evolution is an API company building technology to power the secondary
ticketing industry.

Our stack consists of ruby/rails, javascript(backbone, node, react), postgres
and redis. We are hiring engineers of all levels (Frontend and Backend).

About the job:

* Startup that is financially stable.

* About 10 devs currently and growing.

* Fun startup environment.

* Good comp and all the expected benefits.

* Lots of autonomy (choose the best tools for the job).

Check out [http://ticketevolution.com/about](http://ticketevolution.com/about)
for more info about us.

If interested please email jobs@ticketevolution.com

------
leocassarani
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com) \- ON SITE (but some
working from home is not a problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant real-time dashboards solve a tricky, important problem for
thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of connecting to
their data and making that information simple for everyone to interpret at a
glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We are looking for a front-end developer who is excited about tail-call
optimisation in ES6, uses TDD consistently or wants to learn to do so, and
builds super-usable single-page applications. Any React knowledge is a plus
but we are happy for you to learn with us.

We are also looking for an experienced and highly technical QA Engineer. As
our first QA hire, you'll have the opportunity to decide on the approach and
tools that fit Geckoboard best. You will identify where our QA process is
currently lacking, while making sure that we can continue deploying changes to
the product several times a day.

Please see our jobs page for details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
participate in making our architectural decisions. The whole team is involved
in prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family, and we have generous
maternity and paternity leave policies. We see our contractual obligation to
offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for everyone in the
organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal and professional
development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses,
conferences, and books. We also run fortnightly "innovation days", where
everyone has complete freedom to work on anything that interests them, from
contributing to open-source projects, learning a new skill, or improving our
internal tools and processes.

------
ginacontella
Reverb is hiring on-site in Chicago- Jr. DevOps!

[http://reverb.applytojob.com/apply/VtxQyQ/Jr-DevOps-
Engineer...](http://reverb.applytojob.com/apply/VtxQyQ/Jr-DevOps-
Engineer.html)

~~~
monksy
Oh hi there.. you get an upvote.

------
eltassi
Axosoft • Scottsdale, Arizona • Full Time • ONSITE • www.axosoft.com/careers

We're for Developers, by Developers. We create agile project management
software for dev teams & we just released GitKraken, a cross-platform Git
client. Our team is comprised of 50-ish amazing people, with our largest team
being developers. We're an entrepreneurial, agile, & productivity-focused
bunch. Looking for more developers to join the team. See if we're a fit at
www.axosoft.com/careers or email careers@axosoft.com for more info.

------
lasericus
Conversant (Los Angeles) | Haskell | Full-Time | ONSITE

Join our newly formed team of crack commandos (there are only two of us at
this point) tasked with replatforming a flaky data import / export system to
Haskell (from Java). This is the first Haskell project at the company and we
plan (pray?) to knock it out of the park.

The right candidate is either: A senior developer (JVM experience preferred)
with a hobbyist's level of Haskell foo and a keen interest in Haskell's
particular flavor of functional programming - or a junior/mid-career developer
with strong Haskell skills.

Send me an email: eswenson-healey@cj.com

------
fertel
Authenticated Digital |
[https://authenticated.digital](https://authenticated.digital) | NYC, NY |
Onsite

We bring trust and transparency to programmatic advertising through pre-bid
and post-bid data services.

\- Engineering led team (everyone on the founding team commits code) \- Huge
scale - scaling up to a billion transactions a day \- Opportunity to make
advertising better for all stakeholders

Looking for Front End Engineer/Full Stack Developer to help build our real
time dashboard (React, Flux, es6, Rails)

Looking for Back End Engineer to help enhance our data pipeline and Apis (Lua,
Kafka, Samza, Rails)

If this interests you email me at jason@authenticated.digital

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York City | All Positions | Onsite |
[https://temboo.com](https://temboo.com)

Temboo connects the physical to the virtual. Our software currently ships on
devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments and Arduino, and our customers use
Temboo to power a diverse range of applications, from offshore aquaculture to
smart cities, and everything in between. You'll be joining a small, growing
team, where your work will have immediate, meaningful impact.

We're hiring across the board:

* Engineering

* Product

* UI / UX Design

* DevOps

* Sales

* Marketing

* Business Development

Learn more here: [https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
nivals
Sure - [http://iamsureapp.com/](http://iamsureapp.com/) | Full Time | SF, NYC,
Tel Aviv | Onsite / Remote

Sure is doing something fundamentally new in the personal insurance space
using data and context. [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/insurance-is-the-
next-front...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/insurance-is-the-next-
frontier-for-fintech/)

We are growing extremely fast and looking for a front-end engineer to round
out the team that includes experienced iOS, Android, and Python developers.

Email jobs (at) iamsureapp.com

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're hiring foodie+techie folks that love a Hell's Kitchen style challenge.
We're a small but well seasoned team looking for the creme de la creme to join
us in solving the problems that busy people face when trying to eat healthy
and fresh meals daily.

    
    
      * Senior Full Stack Engineer (Rails/ReactJS/TDD)
      * Senior Frontend Engineer (HTML/Sass/ReactJS/Rails)
    

More info - [https://gobble.com/jobs](https://gobble.com/jobs)

Interested but have some questions? Feel free to email me directly:
chris@gobble.com

------
kjch
CoverHound | San Francisco, CA | Rails Engineer | ONSITE

We're a small company doing big things in a huge market, and we’re looking for
a few key engineers to help us grow. We know the insurance market well because
we're founded by industry veterans and we recently closed a $33MM series C.
Company perks and benefits include competitive salary and equity, a $5k
learning budget, health insurance, recruiting bonuses, and a central SF
location.

We're looking for senior and intermediate Rails engineers.

Find out more:
[https://coverhound.com/job_detail/22](https://coverhound.com/job_detail/22)

------
kaushalp88
Optimizely ([https://www.optimizely.com/](https://www.optimizely.com/)) | San
Francisc, CA | Senior Software Engineers

Optimizely is the most user-friendly website optimization platform in the
world. As a Senior Software Engineer, you will play a central role in the
design and implementation of our product. You will collaborate with designers,
product managers and fellow engineers to deliver exciting new features and
products to our ever-growing customer base.

If you're interested, check out the link below!

[http://grnh.se/hbi1e4](http://grnh.se/hbi1e4)

------
phillytom
Blackfynn | [http://www.blackfynn.com](http://www.blackfynn.com) | Full Time |
Senior Software Engineer & Senior UI Engineer | Onsite - Philadelphia, PA

Blackfynn is an early-stage startup looking to change how scientific
researchers manage their data, starting in neuroscience. We’re looking for 2
engineers to join our early-stage team (currently 4 of us full-time). We’re
looking to add someone who’s comfortable working across the stack and someone
specifically focused on web UI development.

Use your software skills make a real difference in scientific medical
research.

For more info, drop me a note: tom@blackfynn.com

------
jimschley
Codeship | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, Vienna AUT, or remote (US/EU)

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration / continuous delivery product. We
help software developers write and deploy their code with confidence.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've
written a lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com)

more about our openings here:
[https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
slammer123
Meetup * NYC Downtown * Full Time * ONSITE

Meetup (www.meetup.com) is about creating community through face-to-face
interactions. Whether it's for new moms, hikers, exercisers, business
networkers, musicians, foodies, and (almost) any other interest you can think
of, we're here to help you find your people.

Are you interested in helping create community?

[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=n7gz6tw0](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=n7gz6tw0)

Variety of positions open:

* Lead iOS Engineer

* Full Stack Engineer

* Android UI Engineer

* API Engineer

* Core Engineers

* Systems Administrator

* QA Automation Engineer

* UI Engineers

* Machine Learning Engineer

* Strategic Analyst

* iOS Engineer

* Category Manager, Recreation

* Category Manager, Tech

* Head of Recruitment

* Associate Community Specialist

* Risk Operations Analyst

* Product Director, Mobile

* Product Manager, Tools

* Senior Mobile Experience Designer

------
spencerfry
We're hiring Engineers and Product Designers at Coach. REMOTE OK

Coach makes tools for tutors to help them promote, build and manage their
businesses as well as earn additional income. With Coach, tutors can create
their own website, use our scheduling tools to book time with students, create
and sell courses with our course-builder and accept online payments.

We’re a fast-growing, New York-based company looking to build our team with
passionate, like-minded people who want to help us change the education
industry through innovation.

[https://www.withcoach.com/jobs](https://www.withcoach.com/jobs)

------
evk1
CircleUp ([https://circleup.com/](https://circleup.com/))

SF and Remote

We're hiring fullstack and frontend engineers to help us build the investment
marketplace of the future. We want to make investing in private companies as
accessible as trading on NASDAQ. We've helped raise $135M to date for our
entrepreneurs and our growth is continuing to accelerate.

Python (Django) / AngularJS stack. Interesting applications of Machine
Learning in Python.

Apply here:
[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

------
classyjim
FundApps was recently recognised as one of the top 50 fintech startups in
Europe. We sell a web service that automates financial regulatory compliance.
We're a company of 16 right now, and somewhat unusually are a bootstrapped
startup are growing rapidly through acquisition of customers rather than
funding. Current openings we have in London.

-Full Stack UI Engineer -Infrastructure / Ops Engineer -.NET / Backend Engineer

More here: [http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) or
email me direct - james.peters@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
newinitiatives
Amazon | Seattle | Software Development Engineer | Full-Time

We're a small team in Amazon Marketplace's New Initiatives group, and we're
looking for developers for a new project. You'll be joining the team early and
help define the team's direction and technical architecture.

We don't require knowledge of any specific language, but do want people can
quickly learn new technologies and languages. Internally, we're flexible about
how things are built. Our current tech stack is a mix of Java, Ruby, JS, and
Lua. We have roles for multiple levels of experience.

If you're interested, please email newinitiative-hn@amazon.com

~~~
mtw
remote possible?

------
ismarc
Invodo | Test Automation Engineer | Austin, Tx | Onsite full-time, Remote for
the right person.

Not going to post the whole job description here, it's available at
[http://www.invodo.com/careers/test-automation-
engineer/](http://www.invodo.com/careers/test-automation-engineer/). We're
looking for a developer with a strong testing/QA background or a QA engineer
with strong development background. If you have questions, or are interested
but don't think you meet all the requirements, drop me a line as well.

Reachable at mbrace@invodo.com

------
swimmesberger
Smartbow - [http://www.smartbow.at/](http://www.smartbow.at/) \- Weibern Upper
Austria - ONSITE - Java Engineer

We´re seeking a full-time Java Engineer to work on our OSGI based Server
and/or OSGI based swing client. Smartbow is a relatively new product offering
one of the easiest and intuitive ways to manage herds. If you wan't to work in
a small and creative team shaping the products from tomorrow - contact us.

I for myself work in the software development appartment so you can directly
reach out to me when you have specific questions:
simon.wimmesberger@smartbow.at

------
cmicali
Sense | Electrical Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite | Full-time

Sense is looking for electrical engineers and sr software engineers to join
the team. At Sense, we are developing a consumer product consisting of
hardware and software for analyzing home energy consumption at a detailed
level. The insights and data provided by Sense help consumers see what is
going on in their homes to save energy and make things work better. Sense is
conveniently located near Boston in the heart of Cambridge, Harvard Square.

\- Electrical Engineer - [https://goo.gl/jNkBC5](https://goo.gl/jNkBC5)

------
janbernhart
NetApp | Tel Aviv | ONSITE | Software developer willing to learn Scala NetApp
has a very skilled group of Scala developers close to Tel Aviv (Petah Tikva)
building an enterprise data management application that is pivotal to the
future of cloud (so we hope at least). We use Scala but are willing to hire a
skilled developer and teach him/her Scala. Must have: -Multiple years of
experience developing enterprise software Nice to have: -Some experience with
Scala or a functional language. Interested? Comment or send a message to
jan.bernhart |AT| netapp |DOT| com

------
atilev
Great Lakes Energy:

Building connected off-grid solar systems for healthcare. ^7% of health
clinics in subsaharan africa do not have electricity. GLE is working to change
this through a sustainable new approach through innovative business models and
data. Come join us and help grow us our grow our impact.

Perks: weekend safari's, Volcano hikes, lots of dogs. Did I say lots of dogs?

[http://gle.solar](http://gle.solar)
[http://www.idealist.org/view/job/gW4PF3FDBncp/](http://www.idealist.org/view/job/gW4PF3FDBncp/)

------
zfeuers1
ResearchConnection
([https://www.researchconnection.com](https://www.researchconnection.com)) |
New York, New York | Software Engineer

We are a early-stage funded educational technology company trying to make the
research community better for students and researchers.

Looking for a full-stack web developer with experience in PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS
and Javascript. Bonus for knowledge in Elasticsearch, SEO and systems
administration.

If your interested in working with a small team, having a lot of fun, and
breaking down the walls of the educations system, reach out to
zachary@researchconnection.com

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software- FT LAUDERDALE, FL (ONSITE)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite
development positions, including: Software Engineers (C#, Golang, Python),
Security Operations Center Engineers, Software Test Engineers, and more!

We also have offices in ATLANTA and TORONTO. We have an unbelievable
benefits/401K package, so apply to one of Fortune 100’s Best Companies to Work
For today.

Here is a link to our Senior Security role we have available, but feel free to
check out the other opportunities on our site as well!

[http://tinyurl.com/odts6mf](http://tinyurl.com/odts6mf)

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86332#.Vg126xNVhBc)
\- Software Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86351#.Vg127BNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pixlee/jobs/86351#.Vg127BNVhBc)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

------
nwilkens
MNX Solutions | Monroe, MI | FULL_TIME, ONSITE

MNX Solutions is a server management and cloud hosting provider
([https://mnx.io](https://mnx.io)). We are looking for an experienced Linux
admin to assist with our infrastructure and consulting services.

* Ansible is a key component of our methodology. We expect experience with a configuration management solution such as Chef, Puppet, or Saltstack. * 3+ years Linux experience preferred. * Juniper networking, and SmartOS experience would be a bonus!

Please reach out and introduce yourself via email to hr@mnxsolutions.com and
reference this posting.

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal helps more than 90 million people live healthier, happier lives
and we’re looking for passionate people to join us! We’re currently hiring for
backend, product analytics, data engineering manager and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
wbeckler
AllTheRooms ([http://AllTheRooms.com](http://AllTheRooms.com)) | New York, NY
| ONSITE | FULLTIME

We're geeks who love to travel. We've built the world's largest accommodations
search engine, combining hotels with Airbnb, couchsurfing, and tons of other
sites.

We're looking for an angular.js developer to work in our midtown office in New
York City. You will work with a team of superstar developers, and you will
have the opportunity to travel to Medellin, Colombia, city of Eternal Spring,
to work at our second office.

For more info, please send a note to wbeckler@gmail.com

------
ianlevesque
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Native Mobile
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a talented Native Mobile Developer to join our
distributed Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team. We
currently support native apps for iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Windows Phone,
using Xamarin in C#.

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info or email jobs@di.fm
to apply.

------
simonsarris
Northwoods Software | Nashua, NH | Full time | Onsite | No H1-B

We're a small industry-leading company looking to hire a developer who can be
dedicated at producing great graphical software. We produce diagramming
libraries such as [http://gojs.net](http://gojs.net) and services such as
[http://goplanogram.com](http://goplanogram.com). We are located just north of
Boston, MA.

The ideal candidate will have had experience designing, optimizing,
documenting, testing and supporting a web-based complex software system.

Contact us at: hr@nwoods.com

------
MrKristopher
Pinger | Backend PHP Senior Software Engineer | Downtown San Jose, CA | ONSITE
full-time

Pinger, the makers of Textfree for iOS & Android, are hiring a backend PHP
Senior Software Engineer.

It's an exciting time here at Pinger. We're still small enough that individual
contributions really matter, and big enough that our award-winning apps touch
millions of people in the one place they interact with the most — their mobile
phones.

[http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html](http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html)

------
jmcminis
Narvar | San Bruno, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

We have a unique blend of data including logistics and shipment data from the
carriers (UPS, Fedex, USPS, etc.), web analytics from customer activity, and
product and returns data from our retailers. We are looking for data
scientists, data engineers, and back end engineers to help build out new
features and products using these great data sources.

You can learn more about us and apply through angel:
[https://angel.co/narvar/jobs](https://angel.co/narvar/jobs) or reach out
directly to me jeremy at narvar

------
brianyanmuk
RewardStream * Vancouver * Full Time * Onsite / Remote

Looking for FRONT END WEB DEVELOPERS of all levels (JavaScript, Bootstrap,
Angular.JS, RESTful APIs, Java backend). RewardStream operates referral
marketing software for large brands like AT&T, Sprint, and Telus. We're about
25 people, young team, chill office, looking to grow our customer base very
quickly.

Link: [http://rewardstream.com/hiring-senior-software-
developer/](http://rewardstream.com/hiring-senior-software-developer/) (ignore
"Senior")

------
derekbn
Brand Networks delivers relevance-driven social marketing and advertising to
650+ enterprise customers.

We are builders, thinkers, designers, creators, beer lovers, data-nerds,
social butterflies, foosball champions and so much more. Our offices may be
located all around the world, but we pride ourselves on being an open,
collaborative and innovative company, even across oceans and time zones. Join
us if you want to help us craft the future of social marketing.

[https://bn.co/about/](https://bn.co/about/) (scroll down for openings).

If interested, email me at dc@bn.co

------
scottbot
Carnegie Mellon Univ | Pittsburgh | Full time | Onsite

Hiring a "digital humanities developer" to support humanities & social science
research. Research background is a plus, and work is mostly interactive data /
web stuff, with some analysis or backend work.

[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2002...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2002115)

------
cedricd
WeWork | New York, NY, | Full Time Software Engineer |
[https://www.wework.com/careers](https://www.wework.com/careers)

WeWork is the community for creators.

We transform buildings into beautiful, collaborative workspaces that provide
infrastructure, services, networking events and technology. We are expanding
our locations and markets, both domestically and internationally. One of our
goals is provide the digital and virtual offerings to enhance our members’
success.

We are hiring for all software-related roles in our New York headquarters,
from engineers to PMs and designers.

------
tobyjsullivan
Hootsuite | Vancouver, Canada

Hootsuite is the most widely used platform for managing social media. We spend
every day helping our customers (including over 800 of Fortune 1000) transform
messages into meaningful relationships.

We have several positions we're looking to fill in product engineering. You
might be a great fit if you enjoy working with fun, brilliant people that
emphasizes constant learning and growth while building and shipping great
products.

Find the right role for you at
[https://hootsuite.com/about/careers](https://hootsuite.com/about/careers).

------
brianmcconnell
Insightly * San Francisco * Full Time * Onsite

Insightly is a leading CRM for small businesses (think Salesforce for small
businesses). With over 800,000 customers from 100 countries using the service
each day, Insightly is solid, fast growing company, and a fun place to work.
Our headquarters are on the water directly across from AT&T Park (Go Giants!)

We're hiring for several engineering roles, including:

* Senior .Net developer

* Senior .Net architect

* SQL DBA

* Lead QA Automation engineer

* .Net Developer (new grad)

For more information visit
[https://www.insightly.com/about/careers/](https://www.insightly.com/about/careers/)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Our mission: Make cities easier to use. We're reinventing the transport app
for the world's most complicated cities.

Help build an award-winning app!

We are especially looking for people to be SUPER HEROES for their city. Plus a
platform engineer who knows their way around AWS EC2.

More details at
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6641](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6641)

All jobs at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - ONSITE

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring a full stack
developer for our office in Shoreditch, London. We're using AngularJS,
Javascript, Python, NodeJS, Go, Android, iOS, Ansible, Docker and AWS to build
solutions our users love. If you love programming and would like an
entertaining job with smart and friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve
and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can email me
personally at jmc@bn.co.

Graduates and interns welcome.

You will need a visa to work in the UK.

~~~
afarrell
> You will need a visa to work in the UK.

To clarify, is Brand Networks sponsoring visas?

~~~
scanr
Unfortunately not. I'll make that clearer in future.

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston | Full-time | On-site

We’re looking for Haskellers or experienced Pythonistas already familiar with
Haskell, as well as an Elm engineer.

If using Haskell for distributed systems and applied ML sounds like a fun
challenge, you might love working with us. We’re building a small, focused
engineering team to automate data engineering for intelligent systems. Our
goal is to build a culture of intellectual curiosity, open nerdiness and
respect for others. We’re located in the Leather District, between South
Station and Chinatown.

Required: Familiarity with MTG or Eurogames. DMing experience a plus.

Contact: brendan@sentenai.com

~~~
kenko
Could you say something about why familiarity with European-style games is
relevant to distributed systems and applied ML?

~~~
ghc
Merely a joke. The recruiters (Cybercoders, I'm looking at you) that troll
these postings do keyword matching on required skills when they email me about
how they have the perfect candidate.

That said, I do like those things, personally :)

~~~
kenko
It's rather off-putting.

~~~
ghc
That's really interesting. I'll avoid it in the future...thanks for the
honesty.

~~~
vitno
I found it hilarious, once I knew why.

------
allyapp
Berlin, Germany / Ally / Door2Door GmbH /
[http://www.allyapp.com](http://www.allyapp.com)

Want to build the emerging platform for mobility in cities?

The Ally team is growing and we are looking for colleagues in many areas, all
experience levels. For example, we are actively seeking for a colleague to
join as:

* Software Engineer, iOS

We do support VISA sponsorship for our ONSITE opportunities, including
positions for INTERNS.

To apply or learn more about us: [http://www.allyapp.com/team-
jobs/](http://www.allyapp.com/team-jobs/)

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars, Grunt/Gulp Résumé/CV:
[http://goo.gl/2JNyjR](http://goo.gl/2JNyjR) Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com
Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring/SMTP.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Hiring frontend, backend developers (Javascript/PHP) and a new position _Site
Reliability Engineer_.

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation
platform, and our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide
range of interesting projects.

Contact jennifer.hartman [at] smtp.com or visit
[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info

------
amix
Doist - [http://doist.io/](http://doist.io/) \- REMOTE

We have 4 development positions open (Front-end (JavaScript), Backend
(Python+a dash of Go), iOS and Android).

At Doist, we specialize in productivity software. We create tools that
simplify and organize the day. Our main mission is to help people become more
organized and productive. We have made Todoist, one of the most popular task
management apps.

Check out [https://doist.io/jobs/](https://doist.io/jobs/) if you are
interested.

------
lleon
San Francisco Bay Area ONSITE (SF OR PALO ALTO) GROUPON We're driving local
economies by connecting local merchants with consumers. Our mobile app has
been downloaded by over 110M users and more than 60% of transactions come via
the mobile app. We're expanding our mobile development team and are hiring iOS
and Android developers along with Mobile Test Engineers. Check us out!
[https://jobs.groupon.com/categories/engineering](https://jobs.groupon.com/categories/engineering)

------
geolqued
Veltronix | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | Full-time

Veltronix is a 6 month old company with a mission to develop the technology
which will enable the next generation of real time control systems. Working
closely with a top-ranked global corporation as an early-stage customer, our
initial focus is the acceleration of real time control software.

Software Engineering | C++ LLVM Compiler

Application Engineering | C++ FPGA Verilog | any of Control Systems, Computer
Vision, Robotics/Automation, Mechatronics, Embedded Software

For more infotainment contact jobs // at // veltronix // com.au

~~~
Schwolop
Found you on linkedin -
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/veltronix](https://www.linkedin.com/company/veltronix),
but www.veltronix.com.au doesn't resolve for me. Is that expected, or has
something gone wrong?

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign - Portsmouth, NH - Onsite

Looking for Jr to Mid Level Embedded Engineers, Mid level to Sr Backend
Software Developers, as well as Product Managers.

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

There are three roles in the Portsmouth/Boston area I'm looking to fill:

• Embedded Systems - IoT Proof of Concept Engineer. We have a pilot project
getting off the ground, and looking for an engineer with some experience and
interest in working with embedded systems. Skills and Experience included:
Familiar with popular embedded platforms, industrial and consumer: Atmel
(Arduino), Microchip (PIC), Motorola (MSP), NXP (Xpresso). Experience with ARM
Cortex based systems. Able to read and understand device / peripheral
datasheets. Good C knowledge High level language knowledge. Desirable to have
embedded linux knowledge (RPi, Beagle board etc). Knowledge of IP stack
desirable. Knowledge of encryption and hashing desirable. 0-4 years experience

• Backend Software Engineer - see:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-
backend...](https://careers.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
software-engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP)

• IoT Product manager - I'm also looking for a junior to mid-level Product
Manager who will help evolve out IoT portfolio, contributing to customer and
business development, go to market strategy, and other supporting duties. The
right candidate for this role will have experience and strengths in the
enterprise software & security market, technical sales and business
development experience, and a strong technical background. 2-4 years relevant
experience preferred.

If interested, or with any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance at
globalsign.com

------
danpal
Pillow Homes | San Francisco | Onsite

www.pillowhomes.com - Pillow is building a hospitality platform for the short
term rental industry. We’re solving problems that no one else has solved in a
huge and growing industry. We're hiring software engineers and have many
interesting challenges ahead of us.

Check us out job postings at
[https://www.pillowhomes.com/about#careers](https://www.pillowhomes.com/about#careers),
or email me: dan@pillowhomes.com. Happy to have a chat if you'd like to learn
more about our company.

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

We are hiring multiple positions including engineering, design, marketing and
sales. See all positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/outbound](https://jobs.lever.co/outbound).

We're still a very small team of just 4 (1 full-time engineer). You'll be in
at the ground floor during an exciting period of growth.

Email Travis at travis[at]outbound[dot].io if interested or use the job
listing to apply.

------
aembleton
Manchester, UK - Full Time - ONSITE -
[http://www.rentalcars.com/](http://www.rentalcars.com/)

Rentalcars.com is the world’s largest car hire booking service, arranging over
7.1 million rentals a year in 43000 locations worldwide. We are growing fast
and are looking to fill the following roles. Please be aware that we require
that your are eligible to work in the UK as we will not be sponsoring visas.

* Junior Java Developer

* Senior Java Developer

* Front end Java Developer - JSP, Javascript, Jquery.

* PHP Developer

If you are interested in any of these, please contact
arthurembleton@rentalcars.com

~~~
chrisseaton
Ah Manchester! Don't think I've seen a Manchester job on here before! Good
luck.

~~~
alexcason
Likewise, always seems to be London. Plenty of tech companies in Manchester so
hopefully this will increase.

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == Front-End Software Engineer ==
    

To support our application development we are looking for an experienced,
hands-on, detail-oriented developer with strong skills in Front-End and UI
development. Required skills are C++ and Qt (Qt Quick preferred).

The main assignment for this position is to design, develop and test front-
ends for our mobile and desktop apps in Qt Quick / QML, Qt Widgets and C++.

Since we are still a young company assignments are generally flexible. We have
a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for hands-on
support, from app development to internal tools, sensor integration and
development of core technology, so some flexibility is required.

Requirements:

    
    
      Academic degree in Computer Science or related fields and/or several years of job experience in a related role.
      Proficiency in C++
      Experience in Qt Quick / QML, Javascript development.
      Ability and interest in discussing, designing and implementing UI.
    

Familiarity with Android, cross-platform and OpenGL development are a big
plus.

Since our core product is in the fields of 3D Computer Vision, Graphics, GPUs
and mobile devices an interest in these fields is very welcome.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer great salaries, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. The position is local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

(Edited for layout)

------
asah
San Francisco | Full-time onsite/offsite | Backend eng director/techlead

Jyve is a small all-star team building the winning platform for on-demand
labor, starting in the grocery business, which is $b/yr and well protected
from competition. Our founders include a senior ex-Google engineer and
together we've built numerous successful startups over the past 20 years,
including 3 IPOs.

We're looking for a visionary backend generalist with practical taste in
RDBMS, APIs, reporting, 24x7, etc.

For more info, email a resume/linkedin and your favorite snack food to
jobs@jyve.com

------
derekbruceyoung
[http://carbon3d.com/careers/](http://carbon3d.com/careers/) Redwood City, CA
ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA(?)

A whole bunch of open roles -- many in Software. I'm a mechanical engineer
here, and this place is great! Lots of fun challenges ahead bringing truly
revolutionary 3D printing tech to production manufacturing. $100M C round just
closed w Google Ventures: [http://carbon3d.com/in-the-
news/](http://carbon3d.com/in-the-news/)

~~~
bcohen5055
Hi Derek, I'm interested in learning a bit more about some of the mechanical
engineering positions. If you see this send me an email. My address is in my
profile.

Thanks, -Ben

------
AkunaCapital
Akuna Capital – Full Time – Chicago, Champaign IL, Cambridge MA, Shanghai (see
specific locations for each position below)- ONSITE

Akuna Capital is a fast-growing derivatives trading firm located in downtown
Chicago that specializes in market-making and arbitrage.

For more information and to apply:
[http://www.akunacapital.com](http://www.akunacapital.com)

Chicago:

C# Developer

C++ Developer

C++ Developer-Infrastructure Team

Gateway Developer C++

Hardware Developer, Junior or Mid-level

Python Developer

Python Web Developer

Senior Developer C#

Trading Core Developer C++

Trading Strategies Developer C++

Data Center Engineer

Experienced Trader

Other:

C++ Developer - Performance Team (Champaign, IL)

Senior C++ Developer (Shanghai)

Python Developer (Cambridge, MA)

------
OfferUp
OfferUp is a Seattle area startup and we are changing how people buy and sell
locally by making it as easy as sharing a photo from your phone. We are
creating a simple and safer marketplace where we help buyers and sellers link
up with ease. We are a rapidly growing team and are looking to bring on more
passionate, motivated, and curious people.

Check out our engineering jobs:
[https://offerupnow.com/jobs/engineering/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/engineering/)

Bellevue, WA | FTE | Onsite

------
marndt
Full Beaker | Bellevue, WA | Onsite | Software Engineer/Web Developer

We are an online marketing company building sites that help nurses and
mortgage consumers make more informed decisions. Our stack is Python, Django,
MySQL and Postgresql, Redis, and AWS on the backend. Our process is Github
Flow. We’re looking to hire a software engineer with at least 3 years of
experience to work with us across the stack building new applications,
improving user experience, optimizing site performance, and automating our
operations.

Questions or to apply, email mike@fullbeaker.com

------
tamta
relayr || Front-end JavaScript Engineer || Berlin, Germany Full-time, Onsite

Berlin-based startup relayr is looking for the Front-end JavaScript Engineer:
relayr is all about bringing things to life. We have three technical pillars:
an Internet of Things Platform as a Service, open SDKs and a Hardware
development platforms designed to allow developers to quickly build Internet
of Things solutions.

You will build Dashboards/Interfaces/Adapters that will connect devices to an
end-user. You will build tools that will enable other developers to use our
system. At relayr we love to push JavaScript to its limits. This means you
will have the opportunity to create Single Page Applications, WebApps, Cordova
Mobile Applications, Node-Webkit Desktop Applications, Ecma6 JavaScript code
and more.

Requirements: 3-5 years experience in web engineering; strong proficiency in
HTML5/CSS/JavaScript, experience with AngularJS, Backbone, LESS, SASS, Grunt;
some experience in NodeJS, MongoDB and SQL; experience in ECMA6 JavaScript and
DevOps is a plus; interest in prototyping hardware like the RaspberryPi and
Arduino

For more details, follow the link: [https://www.relayr.io/jobs/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.relayr.io/jobs/front-end-engineer/)

------
myuin1
Salesforce * San Francisco * Full Time * ONSITE

Salesforce Analytics is looking for frontend developers to build a high-
performance ETL (Data Integration) engine that moves and transforms massive
amount of data into the Wave Analytics platform. We are a new product from
Salesforce, and we're poised to disrupt the Analytics market. Come join us!

[http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k...](http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k70000002vXU2AAM)

------
jdorfman
MaxCDN:

Los Angeles, CA or Las Vegas, Nevada | Full-time | ONSITE | Senior Global
Network Architect | [http://j.mp/1KTFPHz](http://j.mp/1KTFPHz)

Los Angeles, CA or Las Vegas, Nevada | Full-time | ONSITE | Product Manager |
[http://j.mp/1MCkutU](http://j.mp/1MCkutU)

Los Angeles, CA or Las Vegas, Nevada | Full-time | ONSITE | DevOp |
[http://j.mp/1KTFHYH](http://j.mp/1KTFHYH)

Apply with ZipRecruiter (j.mp links) or careers [at] maxcdn dot com

www.maxcdn.com

------
QeexoGeorge
Qeexo|Mountain View,CA/Pittsburgh,PA|Hiring Android Engineer FULL TIME,
ONSITE, US Work Authorization is Required

Qeexo brings together a unique combination of expertise in human computer
interaction, machine learning, and hardware integration to create
revolutionary interactive solutions.

We are looking for somebody who loves writing good software, enjoys system-
level programming, and is not afraid of modifying huge projects.

You can see more at our
website:[http://www.qeexo.com/jobs/](http://www.qeexo.com/jobs/)

~~~
bohnej
I never got a response. Did anyone else?

------
myuin1
Salesforce * Vancouver * Full Time * ONSITE

Salesforce Analytics is looking for frontend developers to build a highly
interactive and high performance Data Preparation product that move massive
amount of data into the Wave Analytics platform. We are a new product from
Salesforce, and we're poised to disrupt the Analytics market. Come join us!

[http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k...](http://careers.force.com/jobs/apex/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1k70000002vXTxAAM)

------
egonschiele
Etsy / San Francisco / Full time

I'm an engineer on San Francisco's localization team. We are hiring engineers
for various teams in the San Francisco office. Check us out! Etsy is:

\- passionate about open source (github.com/etsy)

\- equal opportunity ([https://blog.etsy.com/news/2012/etsy-hacker-grants-
supportin...](https://blog.etsy.com/news/2012/etsy-hacker-grants-supporting-
women-in-technology/))

and the work is fun too. You can contact me directly if you're interested:
adit at etsy.com.

------
patrickfl
Elite Strategies - Delray Beach, FL

Junior Web Developer with SEO Experience - We are seeking a web developer to
compliment our current operations. We are basically looking for someone with a
lot of front end experience (HTML/CSS) but knows their way around PHP/Python
in particular popular CMS's such as WordPress, Magento, etc. Basically someone
that will help fix all the stuff that we break :)

[http://www.elite-strategies.com](http://www.elite-strategies.com) or jobs at
elite (hyphen) strategies.com

~~~
wyclif
Remote or onsite?

------
gkop
Binti | Software Engineer | SF | Onsite | Full-Time | Will transfer existing
v1sa

By dramatically reducing the time and expense required to adopt a child, Binti
aims to help more children find loving homes and make adoption a mainstream
choice for people building families.

We are moving urgently, shipping web software our customers love (and pay
for!), and having a lot of fun. I hope you will join us!

More info: [https://binti.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://binti.com/careers/software-engineer/)

------
paulc
Daily Burn - NYC

Senior Front End Developer

Hi, we're DailyBurn a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown
Manhattan. We'd like you to come join our multi-discipline engineering team to
build software on a wide array of platforms and technologies.

We're looking or an experienced JS developer to join our team building a rich
web app for our video and fitness product.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

Our tech stack:

* Rails, React.js, Go

* We support Web, iOS, Android, Roku, PS3, Xbox360 and more

If you'd like to find out more email me paul at dailyburn.com

------
mojoe
Oracle Data Cloud | Westminster, CO (Denver/Boulder area) | onsite

The Oracle Data Cloud (ODC) is currently looking for two different skill sets:

1\. data scientists that have experience with big data tools (Spark, Hive,
Hadoop, etc) and fluency in one or more high level languages (Python, Scala,
Julia, etc) and

2\. software engineers who have strong enterprise Java skills and a desire to
work with big data tools.

This division of Oracle has the best culture of any company I have yet worked
for. For more info you can email me at joe.stech@oracle.com

------
brockhaywood
Open Gaming Solutions - Kamloops, BC, Canada - ogsnetwork.com

At Open Gaming Solutions (OGS), we're looking for someone to join our team as
a full-stack engineer. Our team has a formidable background in regulated
gambling, three years of operating in the Daily Fantasy space, and a current
top 5 DFS application.

You'll be involved in all aspects that make a startup a success: releasing new
features, scaling infrastructure, and iterating on our network of Daily
Fantasy Sports sites and social gaming applications.

send us a note: info @ opengamingsolutions.com

------
kruxrecruiter
Krux | San Francisco (SOMA) | Full Time | Start-up

Krux is looking for Software Engineers and Platform Engineers (DevOps) to join
our team in San Francisco. You can see all of our openings here:
[http://www.krux.com/company/join-us/](http://www.krux.com/company/join-us/).

Krux is a DMP (Data Management Platform). Krux helps companies deliver
personalized experiences to the right people, in the right way, on the right
screen, at the right time.

------
rekoros
REMOTE

Sameroom - Sr. Emoji Engineer

Emoji, Erlang, Chat interop

[https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-
engineer/](https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-engineer/)

~~~
brianwawok
> At least 5 years of experience and knowledge of: Emoji

Hummmm.

~~~
rekoros
Yes, a long shot, we know. Hence Sr. though.

~~~
brianwawok
Have you thought about hiring a Chief Emoji Officer?

~~~
rekoros
Actually, no—we plan on replacing "Executive" to "Emoji" in the current CEO's
title, so that spot is already taken.

Probably "Head of Emoji" is the career ceiling for this particular position,
although "SVP, Emoji" is also a possibility (will bring this up at next board
meeting).

------
frsandstone
Senior Software Engineer, Rhumbix

Rhumbix is a mobile platform designed to increase construction productivity
and safety. We are the first company to use crew telematics to capture field
data in real-time from worker's smartphones. The result is safer job sites, a
reduced administrative burden, and more time at the work face.

• Just raised Series A with Greylock Partners

• San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

• Looking for: - iOS Engineers - Android Engineers - Python Engineers (Django
/ Data Science) - Generalists

Email jon at rhumbix.com and include "Hacker News" in the subject line.

------
jnagro
ONSITE | Cambridge, MA : Boston, MA : Newport, RI | Full-time, Internships

Engineering, Design, Product

[https://dockwa.com](https://dockwa.com)

We're transforming the way boaters book at marinas.

info@dockwa.com

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Numerous open positions, full time - dextro.co

Systems Reliability Engineer | Deep Learning Specialist | Developer Advocate |
Ontology Specialist | Distributed Systems Engineer

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
djworth
fuboTV ([https://www.fubo.tv](https://www.fubo.tv)) | NYC, Remote | Full Time

FuboTV is a growing video streaming startup that is changing the way soccer
fans watch live matches of their favorite teams. Our platform features some of
the world’s most followed soccer leagues, bringing you matches from La Liga,
Serie A, Ligue 1, Primeira Liga, Liga MX, and MLS, among other leagues and
tournaments. Subscribers can watch all of our content from nearly any device
at no additional cost, including PC/Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android phone, Android
Tablet, Roku, Chromecast, and Amazon Fire TV.

We're remote friendly with distributed team across US. We will also consider
candidates outside of US.

We're hiring for:

Sr. Javascript Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c1066922-cdad-4af3-930a-f1e59fe...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c1066922-cdad-4af3-930a-f1e59fe2a5e9))

Sr. Android Developer ([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/c3b7ba94-1174-4eaa-
bcd0-1a1e1c5caa11))

iOS / tvOS Developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/71589e19-2607-4733-a629-7faf183...](https://jobs.lever.co/fubotv/71589e19-2607-4733-a629-7faf1836c39d))

To apply please use the links above.

~~~
dfar1
You guys need a marketing team. I've never heard of this before, and I am
constantly searching for new services that will stream soccer legally without
having to sign up for cable. Also, it would be great if you can add Brazilian
leagues/cups to the line up.

~~~
chltjdgh86
We do offer Brasileirao (Serie A)! It plays via golTV channel we carry.

We do have marketing team, but it's still very small. We're hiring experienced
marketers who can speak Spanish or French if you know anyone!

~~~
lazyant
MLS is shown at the top of [https://www.fubo.tv/go-fubo-
pro](https://www.fubo.tv/go-fubo-pro) but not at [http://help.fubo.tv/hc/en-
us/articles/206526418-What-leagues...](http://help.fubo.tv/hc/en-
us/articles/206526418-What-leagues-competitions-are-shown-) , also the
Bundesliga (game from GoalTV) is not shown in that top bar.

I'm no professional marketer but I'd make the front page / main message about
watching top teams like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Bayern, Juventus or Paris SG
(or US MNT), I didn't care too much for the next game being Estoril and some
other Portuguese league (no offense but unless you are Portuguese you don't
care about those ones).

As a data point GoalTV was cancelled in Canada a couple of months ago (I bet I
was the only subscriber) and BeIn Sports is about $15/mo.

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.

We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small.

If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we would love to
chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
bdg
My company is goings nuts with growing right now. We have about 17 openings
internationally. We build an HR service for employee recognition.

Achievers | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | 9 openings.

* Android Developer

* Sr. Test Engineer

* Web Developer

* Development Manager

* HR Manager

* Technical Recruiter

* VP of Product

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?383MEhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?383MEhwn)

============

Achievers | San Francisco, California | 6 Openings

Graphic Designer, Marketing Automation & Campaign, Sales, Sr. Director / VP
Marketing

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?383MEhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?383MEhwn)

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

Goal: Help us make mobile video ads not suck! About Us: \- Leader in the Space
: [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \- Profitable \- Benefits
include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel, Relocation, and paid to work
from any of our 5 international offices for 2 weeks!

Looking For:

* iOS Engineer (Senior)

\- Join the iOS SDK team! We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month
and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to
offer to improve our whole experience. Love playing around with NSOperations?
Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment? Drop us a line!
(Objective-C, Specta, Carthage). We're also the #37 most used SDK in the top
100 apps in the App Store ([http://bit.ly/1XK4E1X](http://bit.ly/1XK4E1X))

* Android Engineer (Senior & Non-Senior)

\- Join our Android SDK team! Are you excited about making ads in Android
awesome? We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and it's one of
the cornerstones of our business. (Java, Graddle)

* Data Science and Machine Learning Engineers

\- The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a
company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer

\- Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle
over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala) I've
been with Vungle for about 6 months working on the iOS SDK team. It's a lean
environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great place
to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@vungle.com

------
michaelmarconi
Duco, [http://du.co/](http://du.co/) – London, UK – Full-time – ONSITE. We are
a unique self-service data reconciliation platform, relied upon by tier-one
banks, hedge funds, assets managers, etc.

We're looking for a variety of technical recruits, including VP of Engineering
and developers. See
[https://duco.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://duco.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/) for
details!

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently 20 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway,
AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All new
engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100% of
their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to build
their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks and
snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES
(seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's save each
other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are
already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
xomateix
[http://intenthq.com](http://intenthq.com) | Barcelona | Full Time | ONSITE
(mostly)

We are looking for Scala developers that will be:

\- In the core of our business, being responsible for our most valued core IP

\- Making sense of huge amounts of data

\- Solving problems that don't have yet a solution

\- Developing clean, robust and scalable code in Scala

And, most of all, we promise you won't ever get bored and will be having fun
doing what we like the most, creating.

We offer flexibility and occasional remote work.

Contact me for more information: albert at intenthq dot com

------
JustinAiken
[REMOTE] or [ONSITE] at either Mountain View or San Fransisco

UserTesting.com - Rails / Ruby on Rails / Angular

HR Posting -> [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/86415004-sr-
soft...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/86415004-sr-software-
engineer-backend-rails-)

I'm not in HR, I'm an engineer that started here about a month ago, loving it
so far... if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me! Email -> jaiken at
usertesting.com

------
cal5k
Akira | Android Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Full Time |
[http://akira.md](http://akira.md)

Akira is a doctor in your pocket. We're on a mission to automate medicine.

We're hiring an Android Engineer to lead development of Akira for Android
devices. We're big on mobile-first, and we're also big on equality of
experience between Android and iOS.

We're also launching first in Canada, so if you're Canadian this is a chance
to make a difference at home!

Shoot me a line at dustin+hn@akira.md

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator - US, Puerto Rico, Mexico, or Canada (Remote OK, but must
be accessible to travel in the continental US) - Full Time

Frontend Engineer - React JS a bonus, but solid fundamentals required. More
details here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p-UnyIj2nDC2XMfaEDE38o32...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p-UnyIj2nDC2XMfaEDE38o326JMAU7vXhMWldYaa3hs/pub)

You can email me directly at cody@codelitt.com. cc vincent@codelitt.com

------
fuzzieozzie
Location: SF Bay Area (or remote)

Company: www.compilerworks.com (the website alludes to our core technology ...
it does not describe the product we are selling customers). atm we have big
paying customer who are covering our development costs!

If you are curious, like difficult programming challenges and like working in
Java (from intern level to senior devs) then shoot us a message at
info@compilerwors.com

[http://www.compilerworks.com/dev.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/dev.html)

------
QeexoGeorge
Qeexo|Mountain View,CA/Pittsburgh,PA|Hiring Linux Kernel Engineer FULL TIME,
ONSITE, US Work Authorization is Required

Qeexo brings together a unique combination of expertise in human computer
interaction, machine learning, and hardware integration to create
revolutionary interactive solutions.

We are looking for somebody who loves writing good software and hacking the
Linux kernel.

You can see more at our
website:[http://www.qeexo.com/jobs/](http://www.qeexo.com/jobs/)

------
rayhoff
Kasisto- Lead Developer, NY, NY, Full-time Onsite

Kasisto is looking for a hands-on Development Lead to help manage a team of
Engineers as well as contribute to projects. Product is a virtual assistant
for enterprise clients.

Candidate should be hands-on with Java programming and be familiar with Agile
process; comfortable doing code reviews and mentoring Jr. Dev's. Interest in
AI and Automatic Speech Recognition systems is preferred. See the video on
www.kasisto.com Send resume to careers@kasisto.com

------
nmcmillan
We're a part of Techstars Chicago. I'm a founder & CTO. We're looking to bring
on our first engineer.

Rails (web app) & Python (data analytics) shop Looking for backend experience
(doesn't have to be Rails) plus one of the following:

JS frameworks

System admin

DB admin

Data analytics

We're a SaaS company that provides banks a platform to streamline the
processing of small business loans. Banks can now offer the simplicity and
speed of the online lenders (OnDeck, Lending Club) but with much, much better
terms for the entrepreneur.

Contact jobs {at} akoubacredit {dot} com

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS - FYI, we're hiring full-time starting in January for a UI/UX focused
dev. Currently, we're looking for a dev (REMOTE OK) to work on an open source
and open data project. Someone who is into hunting preferred, contract to hire
possible.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101663/open-source-
cod...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101663/open-source-code-and-
open-data-gis-contract-gaia-gps)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles - Chicago IL.

Rocketmiles, recently acquired by Priceline, helps frequent travelers vacation
faster by earning huge rewards for booking hotels.

We're looking for a front-end developer (Angular) and several backend
developers (Java/Grails) to round out our development team here in Chicago.

You'll work with our CTO and head of product at a small, but growing, company
solving interesting challenges while having fun with a very solid and
experienced team. Email me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com

------
patrickmay
IgnitionOne | New York, NY | Java Developers and Leads | Full Time | ONSITE

A leading digital marketing firm is hiring mid and senior level Java
developers. Experience building high performance systems essential. Knowledge
of Kafka, Storm, NoSQL databases, and Postgres are major plusses. Python and
PHP (with the good taste not to use the latter) nice to have.

Great company to work for with exciting technology and growth potential.
Please contact patrick (dot) may (at) ignitionone (dot) com with your resume.

No recruiters, please.

------
gkoberger
ReadMe.io (YC W15) | ONSITE - San Francisco

[http://readme.io/careers](http://readme.io/careers)

We're looking for product-focused Node/Angular developers who want to help us
craft magical experiences for developers. (We've already helped 2.5MM
developers work with a new API or code library! Here's a few of our customers:
[http://readme.io/customers](http://readme.io/customers))

------
apbp
All open positions:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources. We're looking for a
highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our robotic work cells is
a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that acts as our lab
information management system and customer-facing UI. Challenges range from
building rich, interactive interfaces for composing protocols to presenting
analytical data generated by the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and
CoffeeScript today, but you'd be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

We're also looking for bioengineers to apply math to hard biological problems,
ranging from liquid handling optimization to reasoning about how "identical"
reagents diverge over time to interfere with reproducibility. You'll have an
opportunity to do original research with internal capacity, too.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

hiring at transcriptic.com

------
clarkraizlabs11
Boston- ONSITE Oakland- ONSITE Android, iOS and Backend Raizlabs is a mobile
software development company with offices in Boston and San Francisco. We have
been crafting award-winning apps since before the launch of the iTunes App
Store in 2008. \- Native Mobile Development -iOS or Android -Objective-C
-Swift We have recently been named (second consecutive year) to Fortunes
Fastest Growing companies... If you are interested in learning more, please
contact me!

Greg greg.clark@raizlabs.com

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
sdabby
ClickTime | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE); Application Developer; Summer
2016 Interns | Onsite San Francisco | Full time; intern

We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every day. Our time
and expense tracking tools are used by thousands of companies worldwide.

We're a profitable, 30-person company going through an exciting stage of
growth. For more information, visit www.clicktime.com/jobs; for questions,
email Sarah at sdabby@clicktime.com.

------
natebleker
Texas Biomedical Device Center | ONSITE in Dallas, TX | C/C++ developer

The Texas Biomedical Device Center is the Biomedical research
commercialization center for the University of Texas at Dallas. We're looking
for a good C/C++ programmer that has experience with embedded products and
debugging on hardware. Experience with ISM wireless bands is preferred and
experience with any ARM cortex is even better. If you want to apply send your
resume to nate@utdallas.edu!

------
inzenity
Rheidiant | Houston | Electrical Engineer |Onsite

Rheidiant is developing IoT devices that avoid pipeline spills. It was named
one of the 2015 Most Promising Energy and Clean Technology companies by Rice
Alliance. Join our team and apply your skills in engineering to have positive
societal and environmental impact. We are looking for an electrical engineer
to work with us on embedded systems (digital hardware design, P2P firmware,
testing). Contact us at careers@rheidiant.com

------
taylorhalliday
Chariot Transit | San Francisco | www.ridechariot.com

Chariot is the world's first crowdfunded network of commuter routes that is
faster and more reliable than mass transit and much more affordable than uber
and driving. We are a VC-funded startup (SoftTech is our lead investor),
backed by Y Combinator (W'15), and based in SoMa, San Francisco.

We're hiring for the following positions: Senior Frontend Web Engineer Senior
Backend Engineer Senior Mobile Engineer Creative Director

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end, Backend, and Mobile
(iOS and Android) Engineers

Our mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an
innovative travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on
airfare, for example. Just google us for more info :).

We're a small team of engineers and are looking to hire as many great
engineers as we can find. If you're interested, tell us why and send along
your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
annon
LegalNature - Los Angeles, CA - ONSITE

[https://www.legalnature.com](https://www.legalnature.com)

We work with Ruby & Coffeescript, and are a small, bootstrapped team located
in Downtown LA. We're looking for full stack or front end engineers, as well
as a designer.

We have a thriving consumer business and have just launched our Pro product
targeting legal professionals.

If you've got any questions or would like to hear more, please email me at
michael@legalnature.com.

------
ryhuang
Expect Labs - San Francisco - Engineering Manager ONSITE

Expect Labs is pioneering a new generation of advanced AI to make it possible
for applications to understand spoken language with human-like accuracy. Our
flagship product, MindMeld, is the first technology platform which enables
companies to create awesome voice-driven experiences for any application or
device.

[https://www.expectlabs.com/jobs](https://www.expectlabs.com/jobs)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript (Nodejs)
/ Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to work on
Nodejs, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the job.
Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka, RabbitMQ, and zeromq

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
aglazer
Taplytics | Toronto | ONSITE | [https://taplytics.com](https://taplytics.com)

Taplytics is building the future of Mobile Optimization. We already work with
top apps like Tinder, Target, and RetailMeNot and we're looking for talented
people to come and join us.

We're currently looking for: \- Full-stack Engineers \- Data Scientists \- iOS
/ Android Engineers \- Growth Marketers

Please send us a note at jobs+wh@taplytics.com if you're interested!

------
lmcnearney
Reloaded Games, Inc. | Huntington Beach, CA | Onsite

Senior Software Developer - Platform

Reloaded Games develops and publishes high-quality free-to-play MMOs for a
global audience. We're looking for full-stack developer to work on our
websites and publishing platform, providing shared services to all of our
games and to external customers.

Full job description available on our website:
[http://www.reloadedinc.com](http://www.reloadedinc.com)

Contact: jobs@reloadedinc.com

------
omarmeky
Medfusion | Cary, NC | Full Time Onsite .NET Engineer | Desktop Applications

Medfusion is seeking an experienced .NET Engineer. Preferred experience
includes desktop, installer, and continuous integration. Most of our stuff is
on the Java stack but we have some .NET solutions and are looking for someone
to take our .NET suite to the next level. We have a super cool work
environment and awesome flexibility!

For immediate consideration, send me your resume at omar.meky@medfusion.com

------
RickS
Karmic Labs | SF ONSITE

Front End Engineers, UI Engineers, Visual/Marketing Design

We're making scriptable debit cards to give business owners the ability to
move money between team members in real time.

We're hiring front end and UI engineers to work with us on a web/mobile react
app, and a visual/marketing designer to make sure our presentation is world
class.

If you've got an interest in finance and mobile app development, shoot an
email to justin@karmiclabs.com and let's chat.

------
gametimeunited
Gametime United | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Android and DevOps Engineers.

ANDROID -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/ad03b6ba-8ef3-4205-9112-47e8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/ad03b6ba-8ef3-4205-9112-47e8bfb114ce)
DEVOPS -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c2a881bc)

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of
2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our mobile-
only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This approach
has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear about the
app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Friday! Who said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue
Shield via Zenefits and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us. Go
Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

------
jak1192
Camber Creative \ Front End Javascript \ Remote \ Full Time

Camber Creative (www.cmbr.co) is a mobile/web app development shop based out
or Orlando. We're looking for someone to own the front end development on some
of our web applications. Enterprise level AngularJS experience is preferred,
but any front experience will be considered.

Make your own hours, work on meaningful projects and collaborate with
experienced team members.

If interested, email jonah@cmbr.co for more info.

Thanks, Jonah

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona || ONSITE

[http://www.giftcardzen.com/](http://www.giftcardzen.com/) \-- we buy and sell
numbers, at scale, online. Our stack is RoR on Heroku _but_ we'd love to talk
to anyone who's passionate about making great products via technology.

We're hiring developers and many other positions. We're one of the fastest-
growing companies in Arizona and we'd love to meet you!

------
tzaman
Codeable - Denmark - Full Time - Remote

We're looking for a Ruby (on Rails) developer to help build and maintain our
API.

Requirements: \- EU timezone (so that our hours overlap as much as possible)
\- You know Ruby and Rails inside out \- You need little guidance (i.e. see
what needs to be done for yourself) \- You strive for 100% test coverage \-
You're comfortable with daily deployments \- You're obsessed with app
performance

To apply, send an email to tomaz@codeable.io

------
geekbeast
Kryptnostic | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

We're helping individuals and organization safely leverage their data in the
cloud by building products & services that make it possible to search
encrypted data server side without access to plaintext or keys.

We're looking for an experienced front-end engineer with deep knowledge of
HTML5/CSS and React.js. No crypto knowledge required and mobile experience a
plus.

Submit a resume to jobs@kryptnostic.com to apply.

------
aku_healthtap
HealthTap • Palo Alto, CA • Full Time • ONSITE

Join a company that is gaining traction and revolutionizing healthcare. Search
for "HealthTap News" to find articles that the press has been writing about
us.

We are hiring for all engineering positions: front-end, back-end, iOS,
Android, data.

Apply here:
[https://www.healthtap.com/work_with_us/jobs](https://www.healthtap.com/work_with_us/jobs)

------
itdesign
itdesign - Germany - Full Time You enjoy programming, you are currently
looking for a demanding and multi-faceted job in Germany, and you want to be
part of an amazing Software Engineering Team? itdesign is the right place for
you. What you should bring along: \- Thorough understanding of how to write a
module-based, high-performance, testable and maintainable clean-code \- Very
good knowledge of design, implementation and maintenance of complex Java
applications \- Ideally, you have already worked with GWT and relational
databases (SQL) We love new challenges and question our work constantly, in
order to learn new things and to improve. We also attach great importance on
being a team player as well as working independently.

See more at [https://itdesign.de/karriere/stellenangebote/software-
entwic...](https://itdesign.de/karriere/stellenangebote/software-
entwicklerin/), or email us directly jobs@itdesign.de

------
bnr
Talentry [https://www.talentry.de/en/](https://www.talentry.de/en/) |
Munich/München, Germany | ONSITE

Talentry is building the future of employee referral programs with our SaaS
offering. We have won customers among established german and international
companies and solid financing.

Looking for:

* Senior UI/UX Designer

* Fronted Developer (Web, AngularJS)

* Various internships, check our website

Contact me directly: p.frank@talentry.de

------
benweatherman
ordoro.com | Austin, TX ONSITE (we'll pay for relocation) | Full-time

Ordoro makes it easy for e-commerce businesses to ship orders and manage
inventory. Everyday our software helps thousands of small businesses save lots
of time and make more money. It's not a glamorous space, but we make it
awesome. We're well funded and have strong revenue.

We really love python, postgres, and fast unit tests and you should too!

We're a small team so you'll have the opportunity to make a huge impact. Our
dev team is just 6 people, but work hard to make Ordoro awesome. We're serious
about taking time off to enjoy the things you miss when you're constantly
stuck behind a keyboard. Bonus points if you can make us laugh or cry.

Our current needs are integrating with e-commerce platforms (think Shopify,
Amazon) or shippers (think UPS, FedEx) or building our JSON API. In the first
2 days you'll commit and deploy code to production. In the first 2 weeks
you'll commit and deploy a feature to production. In 3 months you'll
completely own part of our codebase. In 6 months you'll be running the company

email ben@ordoro.com to say hi

------
manonthemat
SupplyHub ([http://supplyhub.com](http://supplyhub.com))

Position: Front-End Developer (AngularJS first choice) Location: Los Angeles,
CA (ONSITE)

What: B2B marketplace + supporting products and services (not too sexy, but
$$$)

Peek into what we're building:
[https://github.com/SupplyBid/Challenge2](https://github.com/SupplyBid/Challenge2)

------
pluc
Betastream - New York City - Full Time - ONSITE

We're usually a team of remote freelancers working towards the same goal, but
one of our client has some big clients coming in that warrant someone
physically present full-time. We need someone with at least technical
knowledge of PHP and/or LAMP and/or FRONTEND and expert in either QA or
Project Management.

pl@beta.io with your resume and sample of your work.

------
javaes
Figo - Hamburg, Germany - Full Time - Onsite

We just closed our Series A and are looking for great new employees! Join us
on our API Banking mission.

Our API enables any developer to develop new innovative financial services.

We have several open technical and business positions. You can find our
detailed job listings here:
[http://figo.io/jobs.html](http://figo.io/jobs.html)

------
feverishaaron
mPath - [http://mpath.com](http://mpath.com) \- Palo Alto and San Francisco

mPath is a new type of mobile productivity platform for businesses. Most
people don't need all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces
that matter to them. With mPath, business folks (non-developers) can modify
the app for their needs (without coding). All of this takes between a few
minutes and a few hours.

We launched recently, and we're getting quite a bit of traction inside
businesses. We need help building out our suite of productivity apps and
extending the platform.

Our stack is

\- React/Sinatra web app

\- Swift 2 using MVVM on iOS

\- Java/Dropwizard and Phoenix/HBase on the back end

\- Java on Android

Right now, we have a small but very talented team, and we'd like to add more
curious, intelligent people who are interested in solving challenging
problems. interested [at] mpath dotcom

We have several roles open, but these two are stand-outs:

1\. Senior Backend Engineer - Java and Phoenix/HBase

2\. Android engineer

Check out
[http://www.mpath.com/about#positions](http://www.mpath.com/about#positions)

~~~
bohnej
They don't respond to applications

------
eigenrick
12Sided Technology - NYC - multiple positions

Low-level/embedded C developers for high-peformance network capture and data-
analytics system.

We are looking for people who love to push the (quite impressive) boundaries
of modern Haswell architectures, build userspace solutions for pulling data
off of merchant nics and network processors, and also love to do cool things
with data.

Please apply at recruiting@12sidedtech.com

------
Flammy
Ivy Softworks | Seattle, WA & San Fransisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA

Hey all,

Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA
and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds startups and are
providing an alternative to early stage venture capital though the creation of
an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures.
Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

Our first products are still under wraps, but we are teasing some information
about Atlas, which is linked on the homepage.

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Software Development Engineer – Test
        Marketing Manager
        Program Manager
        Human Resources Manager
    

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly, so shoot us an
email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby,
Python, Javascript, and more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux.
Positions are ONSITE.

------
azth
Exabeam | San Mateo, California | Full time | On site

Seeking multiple positions:

\--------------------------

Web Front-End Engineer:

\--------------------------

Design and develop a rich user interface for a mission critical data
processing and analytics application using Web front-end technologies.

\--------------------------------

Platform Engineer/Sr. Engineer:

\--------------------------------

Design and develop various platform components using latest technologies and
coding in Scala.

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
nicolsc
Maker In Residence — INTERN — @Sigfox. Paris, FR.

Build hardware PoCs showcasing the SIGFOX network. Real use cases, pure R&D,
funny stuff .. Whatever.

Using the HW solutions from our partners : Adeunis, Atim, Atmel, Axsem,
SiLabs, Telecom Design, Texas Instruments, ...

Skills i'm looking for

* A couple of hw projects references

* ability to do some basic web UI

* not afraid of trying new things

* not too dangerous with a soldering iron in hand

* writing skills

Apply: devrelations@sigfox.com \--edited: formatting --

------
usful
Lane | Toronto, ON | Full-Time | Full Stack Dev

[https://joinlane.com/](https://joinlane.com/)

Contact: jobs@joinlane.com

\- creating smart workplaces

\- platform for buildings and employers to engage with the people that come to
work every day

\- for professionals, its a service that connects you into the building you
work at, the company you work for, and the vendors and services around you

\- lots of clients, growing quickly

\- currently raising a round

We use \- Polymer

\- React

\- NodeJS

Come work with us!

~~~
psycr
What _is_ Lane? What is your core product?

"to engage with the people that come to work every day" "its a service that
connects you into the building you work at, the company you work for, and the
vendors and services around you"

What does this mean? It's not clear on joinlane.com either.

~~~
usful
The core product is an ecosystem for the workplace. There are 4 actors that it
targets.

For Commercial Real Estate buildings is a SaaS platform that allows them to
build out a profile for their building, configure all their services and
amenities, invite everyone in their building to join their profile. They can
then use the platform to communicate to everyone in their building (by push,
sms or email) and offer all their services and amenities to people (book a
room, join a health & wellness program, reserve a parking space)

For companies that exist in these buildings, it is a SaaS platform where they
can build out their profile, offer their own services and amenities and invite
their employees to join their profile. They can then use the platform to
communicate about their company, offer services, etc.

For retailers/vendors/QSR's its a SaaS platform to configure your profile and
offer your services. The easiest example is a QSR that wants to offer order
ahead.

For the end user, the employee that shows up to work everyday, its a mobile
app and web platform that connects you into all of the above things.

We are still revamping out website with all this new material (isn't every
startup).

Let me know if you have any more questions!

------
koffiekop
YoungCapital • Hoofddorp(near Schiphol/Amsterdam) • Full Time • Remote/On site
• Relocation offered

YoungCapital is looking for ruby developers.

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/87023/ruby-on-
rails-d...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/87023/ruby-on-rails-
developer-in-amsterdam-area-youngcapital)

------
capkutay
Striim | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UX
Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS) | ONSITE

[http://www.striim.com](http://www.striim.com)

Striim is the only end-to-end solution for streaming integration and streaming
analytics. The platform specializes in data integration across a wide variety
of sources including change data from enterprise databases, log files, message
queues, and IoT sensor data. With that difficult piece solved, Striim's
analytics layer makes it easy for operational teams to perform machine
learning, correlate across streams, detect anomalies, identify and visualize
events of interest, and trigger alerts and workflows, all within milliseconds.

Today, our end-to-end product is used to solve some of the toughest data
management challenges at large Telco, Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oY1i1fw2](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oY1i1fw2)

Senior UI Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc)

UI Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oCHi1fwm](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oCHi1fwm)

Distributed Systems QA Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6)

Striim is the flagship product of WebAction Inc, a company founded by a team
of Silicon Valley executives with a track record of creating multiple
successful enterprise products including WebLogic (now Oracle WebLogic) and
GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've raised north of $30m since
2013 including a recent $20m round of funding led by Intel Capital (in August
2015). Our advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple
logo and founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every
product release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-
growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto, minutes away from the
Caltrain, Philz coffee, and everything you need to make your work life even
more enjoyable!

------
andrewlin
VTS | NYC | Software Engineer (Angular/Rails)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vts](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vts)
[http://building.vts.com/](http://building.vts.com/) We're building a
centralized system for commercial real estate leasing.

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign is hiring!

[http://www.hellosign.com](http://www.hellosign.com) | Full Time | San
Francisco (for all positions)

-Lead QA Engineer

-API Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Sr. Platform (Backend) Engineer

-Web Development Manager

-VP of Marketing

-Sr. Account Executive

If you're interested, check out our career page:
[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom | San Mateo | Full-Time | VISA (H-1B transfers ok.) | REMOTE
considered for exceptional cases only

Contact jobs@packetzoom.com or connect with me (Founder/CEO) personally using
one of the methods in my profile.

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. We are
changing this with radically new tech. If you want to help, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a small
(but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything.

PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING LEADER If you have shipped products or built services
where you (at least) actually had to deal with unix at the syscall level
(either in the userspace or kernel) in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you.

If you were responsible for shipping and maintaining the product for a decent
amount of time, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of other misfits who build and run the
PacketZoom stack
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code, while harvesting and processing millions of mobile perf
data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of performance out of
the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do connect.

SENIOR ENGINEERS

We're also looking for smart Software Engineers to join our team in individual
roles. We're looking for smart generalists who can dig into any given area
depending on the need of the day. The areas of focus range from System level
programming in C++ (supported by Java and Go), iOS and Android platform
specific work (C++, Java/ObjC),to Data Engineering and analysis at massive
scale for the global mobile network performance metrics, visualization and
alerting on detecting trends in said data etc. Basically a whole lot of fun
for the motivated computer scientist.

We're venture funded and have paying customers. Compensation will be market
appropriate for your level and startups at our stage.

------
zeeshanm
Looking for an entry-level engineer to write web crawling, data mining
software primarily using Python. Some understanding of HTTP protocol, APIs,
xml/xpath, and scripting languages in general would be useful. Message me if
interested.

An interest in economics would be helpful, too. Email me at
zeeshan.jp@gmail.com if interested.

------
LauraWojtas
homify www.homify.co.uk | Berlin | Full time | ONSITE

homify is a Berlin internet company, which is one of the largest building and
living portals in Europe. With its marketplace feature of architecture,
building design and innovative interior design, it offers its end customers
everything they need from planning to key delivery of your dream house. More
than 66.000 architects, designers, craftsmen and construction experts present
their projects on our platform and realize living dreams. As an innovative and
rapidly expanding company we are represented in more than 20 countries.

Requirements \- Keen sense for web design -Experience in UI development and/or
design - Knowledge of Ruby, in particular with the Rails framework (experience
in at least a few RoR website projects is a big plus) - Knowledge of
JavaScript APIs in general and in particular CoffeeScript, Angular JS, Node.js
or SMACSS is a big plus. - Fluent in English (German, Spanish a plus) -
Experience in an international environment is a plus Personal qualities -
Communicable, outgoing and friendly - Self starter mentality is a must - Good
sense of prioritizing - Ability to task juggle

What we offer -We offer an attractive and negotiable starting package: 6 month
trial period followed by the possibility of a permanent contract with a
competitive salary -The opportunity to be part of our young, dynamic and fast
growing team - Great atmosphere and team spirit -The chance to be a part of
something new and exciting -Regular extra-curricular activity

Please apply directly to: jobs@homify.de

------
mindweather
Next Big Sound / Pandora Media NYC or Remote (US only) Data Engineer
(Hadoop/Pig/Hive/Oozie/Java/Python)
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextbigsound/ba3e00d6-e8c1-48ea-9573-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextbigsound/ba3e00d6-e8c1-48ea-9573-925df05dd553)

------
mikebannister
Versal (SF), Full Time, REMOTE or ONSITE We're looking for senior frontend
devs to build tools for teachers with React.

[https://angel.co/versal/jobs/5368-senior-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/versal/jobs/5368-senior-frontend-engineer)

Feel free to message me if you have any questions! (:

------
wglb
kCura | South Loop Chicago | ONSITE

Do you enjoy the challenge of engineering cross-platform mobile solutions for
big data?

If you have

    
    
      * Good knowledge of Object Oriented Programming, SQL, building large systems
      * Skill at programming iOS or Android
      * Work well in teams 
      * Curiosity
    

send an e-mail with a note describing your interest in the position and our
company to wlederer@kcura.com. I prefer good cover letters over résumés.

Yes, we have all the benefits that you look for in a startup--free drinks,
Killer Queen, standup/sit-down desks, many monitors. Doesn't every company
have that? But we have a terrific culture, awesome technology staff, a very
loyal customer base, and some very tough data-handling problems to solve.

Check out our other positions listed here for Senior Software Engineer and
Network Security Monitoring in this thread.

~~~
wglb
A bit about kCura:

Founded in 2001, kCura [http://kcura.com](http://kcura.com) is the developer
of Relativity [http://kcura.com/relativity](http://kcura.com/relativity), web-
based software for managing and analyzing electronic data during litigation
and investigations. Located in downtown Chicago, we focus on providing the
best software we can, striving to always improve our products and the
experience of our customer base, which includes the U.S. Department of Justice
and more than 190 of the top 200 law firms in the United States. kCura has
been ranked the 175th fastest-growing technology company in North America by
Deloitte's Technology Fast 500
[http://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/t...](http://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/us/Documents/technology-
media-telecommunications/us-tmt-fast500-2014-ranking-list.pdf), as well as one
of Chicago Tribune's Top Workplaces
[http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/chicagotribune/kcura-corporation). Our team of driven,
passionate, and talented individuals works collaboratively to provide a
positive client experience and build a reputable name in a booming industry.
We commit to hiring people who value collaboration, communication, and
accountability as much as we do. To learn more about kCura, check out our
video [http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-
culture](http://kcura.com/corporate/careers/kcura-culture) on kCura's unique
culture.

------
jdlegg
360fly | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE Hiring Android and iOS engineers. Possibly
others too. We make panoramic 360 degree video cameras. Our apps act as
primary experience for camera hardware. Our product is in national retail
stores now. Bluetooth, graphics programming, OpenGL, math. Strong engineering
team. Apply at careers.360fly.com

------
schneidmaster
Aha! Labs Inc | Senior Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full-Time | email: amy@aha.io

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)

We are looking for Rails engineers to join our team, building software to help
product managers create better roadmaps and products.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in the USA and we offer
excellent benefits.

------
pauly
Holiday Extras is looking for software engineers plus other positions. Based
in Kent, South Coast UK. Looks like we have a new recruitment site that sells
it well [http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/](http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/)
Must be ONSITE for at least part of the week.

------
yl1971
Snips.ai | Paris | Onsite

Snips is looking for exceptional data-scientists, engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, NLP, context awareness,
and/or mobile software development. Snips will be used in countless connected
devices in the years to come ;-)

If you’re curious about this opportunity, just visit: snips.ai/jobs.hmtl

------
flippyhead
Pathable, Inc. • Full Time • REMOTE

Pathable truly embraces the nomadic programmer lifestyle allowing you to work
from anywhere while still learning new things, working with incredible people
and building cool stuff. Please apply here:
[http://www.jsco.re/5gia](http://www.jsco.re/5gia)

------
justinko
LockState | Denver, CO | Programmer | onsite and/or remote

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102095/senior-
softwar...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102095/senior-software-
engineer-lockstate)

Feel free to email me directly at jko@lockstate.com

------
tkl
At ShipHawk, each developer is entrusted with autonomy and is provided
transparency to all parts of the company. The more you put in, the more you
get out of your experience here. We are a small agile team that's growing
rapidly, 10 minutes away from Santa Barbara beaches. Pair programming and
mobbing are the standard. We're tackling ambitious problems and there's no
shortage of optimism and excitement here.

In addition to standard development skills, we're looking for you to have
optimism, ambition, and a go-get-it attitude. You enjoy solving complex
packaging and shipping problems and seek to make a tangible difference to the
industry fast. For example: say you have a bunch of boxes of different sizes.
You'll have to determine whether the boxes can fit on a pallet, and what the
best way is to arrange them. If you say: no problem, give me multiple pallets
and a weight and orientation constraint, then we want to talk to you!

You have: - 3+ Years of Ruby on Rails Development and 5+ years developing
software in a commercial environment - Solid experience in building high-
performance, reliable and scalable services - Experience with Ajax based user
interfaces - Experience with our current technology stack is a bonus: Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS, React, Git, Postgres - Shipping/transportation industry
experience is a bonus We want those who are efficient, organized and follows
through on commitments. You're autonomous, have great analytical skills and
pay attention to detail. In addition, you're calm under pressure, have a great
work ethic and communicate well.

Please email me at theo@shiphawk.com if this interests you and please note in
the subject line that you are from HackerNews

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites, including this one.

We're hiring for a variety of roles -- started the year at 128, over 200 now,
and hope to end around 256. This is a perfect time to join -- product market
fit is established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales,
and support work to be done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track
for long term independent success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (65+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, millions of sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Billing engineer -- someone to take the lead as we build a new billing
system.

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do

3) Principal Engineer -- owning the WWW stack which we use for control and
administrative functions internally and for customers, and managing a move to
a modern microservices model.

We've recently opened a Singapore office and are hiring
sales/support/operations personnel there.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link.

~~~
terinjokes
Expanding on roles[2]:

Our current front-end stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass.
Our new projects are using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally
adopting Higher Order Components. We're also starting the process of re-
imagining our main WWW Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

It might a FE position, but you will certainly have the opportunity to learn
what our Data, SRE, and Systems teams are working on either by talking to them
directly or through our Lunch 'n' Learn series.

------
danvasquez29
Quicken Loans | Detroit, MI | Full Time | Onsite (remote possible)

We're hiring for just about all areas, too many for me to list individually.
Check out
[http://www.quickenloanscareers.com/](http://www.quickenloanscareers.com/) and
let me know if you'd like more info.

------
amac
Legend Technologies Ltd |
[http://www.legendwearable.com](http://www.legendwearable.com) | Remote

We are looking for a digital marketer to help us launch our brand and first
product. You will be working with the founder on a contract basis.

Email am@legendwearable.com for more information or to apply.

------
seibelj
apperian.com | Boston, MA, USA | Full Stack Web Developer | ONSITE | Full Time

Apperian is the industry leader in Mobile Application Management. We help
companies distribute and secure mobile apps to their employees without using
public app stores. Key to our security model is "App Wrapping", a technology
that takes a mobile app, disassembles it into machine code, and runs
algorithms on it to automatically modify the code to add new features. This
allows customers to easily add features to all of their apps with a few
clicks.

We are looking for a full stack developer to join the team working on the
administrator portal. The stack is JavaScript (Backbone / Handlebars), Python,
PHP, and a little bit of nodejs.

We have lots of interesting problems to work on. We are at the cutting edge of
enterprise mobility and are growing rapidly.

Email me at jseibel@apperian.com with a brief cover letter and resume.

------
truongor17
\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth.

Some things we believe in:

-Honesty & empathy

-Introspection

-Distributed innovation

-The importance of laughter & relationships

-Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & Middleware Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs.

Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka,
Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform.

Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing,
sales, sales engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business
across all verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

------
rooviz
For Hire - Full Stack Data Developer

I solve data-related problems. I use data science and full-stack data
development tools to generate analysis and applications. Whether this means
creating an ETL web application, creating a real-time updating dashboard, or
undertaking one-time statistical analyses, I am able to help you make sense of
your data to make better business decisions. I follow an agile, test-driven
development methodology. My preferred toolset is as follows:

Languages: Primarily Python and R, with Bash to glue it all together.

Web Frameworks: Python's Django and Flask

Visualization Libraries: R's ggplot2 and Python's matplotlib for static
visualizations. Python's Bokeh and JavaScript's D3 for dynamic visualizations.
Python's Bokeh for dashboards.

Big Data Tools: Pig and Scalding are my preferred Map Reduce abstraction
layers. Together with Python, R, and Bash, I have experience utilizing these
tools within the Hadoop File System to make large amounts of data manageable.

Back End: Nginx, Gunicorn, MySQL-driven databases

Version Control: Git, Subversion

Testing Frameworks: Selenium

Machine Learning and Statistics: Ranked in Kaggle's top 1%. MIT degree, lab
focus was on computational statistics.

However, I have experience with other technologies and am always happy to work
with the stack that is best suited for the job at hand. Currently exploring
remote opportunities (primarily freelance). Check out my portfolio at
[http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com) , you can contact me at rowan [at]
rowanv.com

~~~
jordigh
There are other monthly threads to post forhire. I think you should post this
there instead.

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent) At OpenSignal we're using
mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all carrying around with us to
build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our first sensor network is for
wireless signal [1] where we are building a global database on the coverage
and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale that has
never before been possible. Our second sensor network is WeatherSignal [2],
which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on smart phones to
crowdsource weather data and we have already published a scientific paper [3]
showing the potential of this approach. Our third sensor network is WifiMapper
[4] which leverages sensors and the community to build the best free Wifi
database in the world.

If the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please
get in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right now
(Android, Full-stack, Backend (Python), Frontend, UX/UI & Data Science(R,
Pandas, Numpy, Spark)) but most of all we are just looking for smart, like
minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We raised our
$4 million series A [5] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures &
Passion Capital and we are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] WifiMapper Website: [http://wifimapper.com](http://wifimapper.com)

[5] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
adamelmore
StatMuse, Inc. • San Francisco • Full Time • REMOTE

StatMuse is the fastest and easiest way to explore sports. We're a small,
well-funded team of six with great investors (TechStars, Disney), passionate
users
([https://twitter.com/StatMuse/timelines/559770964406595586](https://twitter.com/StatMuse/timelines/559770964406595586)),
and a product that's a blast to work on. We offer competitive benefits and
compensation packages, and we're a distributed team that thrives working
together remotely. Come join us and help shape the future of the product and
the company!

• Full-stack javascript engineer -- You've built internet scale, consumer
facing web products using the latest technologies. You have experience with
React and Node. Performance and scalability keep you up at night. You're
always up-to-speed on the latest and greatest, but have a knack for knowing
when it's time to invest in a new technology. You have an eye for solid design
and know when something feels off. You're able to translate design mocks and
assets with ease and accuracy. You're located in San Francisco or you're
comfortable working remotely. Extra credit to those that have experience with
universal/isomorphic javascript, d3, and/or datavis. Also helps if you're into
sports, though not required!

• DevOps Engineer -- You've deployed and managed internet scale, consumer
facing web products on AWS. You're a developer (not a sysadmin), but you apply
your skills to operational concerns. You have experience with managing and
automating configuration of MySQL database clusters. You have hands-on
experience with cloud infrastructure technologies, including continuous
integration tools, configuration management (Chef or Puppet), and systems
monitoring and alerting. You're located in San Francisco or you're comfortable
working remotely. Also helps if you're into sports, though not required!

• Product Designer -- You eat, sleep, and breathe product. You sweat the small
(tiny!) stuff. You're an experienced visual and interaction designer and don't
mind getting your hands dirty. You're able to put together quality mocks
quickly and iterate on them based on feedback. You know when to stand your
ground and are a great communicator. You're located in San Francisco or you're
comfortable working remotely. Also helps if you're into sports, though not
required!

If interested, reach out to us at jobs@statmuse.com.

------
ac360
JAWS Framework | Remote/SF | We're hiring Node/Python/Java devs to work on
open-source. Early-stage start-up, ambitious plans.

[https://github.com/jaws-framework/JAWS](https://github.com/jaws-
framework/JAWS)

contact: austen [at] jawsframework.com

------
notsrg
Security Compass <www.securitycompass.com> | Senior Systems Developer (Dev Ops
) + Senior Security Consultant | Toronto, ON | Full-time

Check out here for more info:
[https://securitycompass.com/careers/](https://securitycompass.com/careers/)

------
carsen
Carsen | Cambridge/Boston | Full-time

Co-Founders

We are in the early stages of defining a solution to the IoT management space.
We want to build a world-class team and already have a founder and advisor
from MIT. Not a lot to talk about here, reach out if you're interested in
networking and security.

email: hello %at% carsen %dot% io

~~~
stuffaandthings
I tried sending at e-mail and got a connection timed out response from hello
at carsen dot io

------
mariusb_
Rails Backend Developer @ GetSafe | Germany | Heidelberg | Full Time | ONSITE

\- Rails Backend

\- Relocation Service

\- Many benefits (see below)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101622/ruby-
backend-d...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101622/ruby-backend-
developer-m-f-getsafe)

------
plouc
ON THE MOVE part-time position! Looking for a English speaking web-developer
currently travelling in South East Asia or South America. Very flexible in
terms of exact skills and available time. Company is selling applications and
services to independent hotels. PM me for more information!

~~~
Secretmapper
Hey there, sounds like we're a perfect match! Feel free to view my
portfolio/site over at [http://arianv.com](http://arianv.com) and contact me
through arianallensonv@gmail.com

------
bluellama
Secure Mission Solutions - REMOTE

We're looking for someone to help maintain our Linux servers and VMs, perform
deployments of our production applications, and diagnose and fix problems.

[http://smsjob.nfshost.com/devops.html](http://smsjob.nfshost.com/devops.html)

------
marakoss
Rajce.net • Brno • Full Time • REMOTE (1 day meetups in Brno | CZECH)

• Senior Backend Developer - Shell, PHP, MySQL, Redis. Knowledge of C# is
advantage, but not necessary.

• Junior Backend Developer - PHP, basic HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Email us at: zelinari@rajce.net

------
jeffshin
500px | Toronto | ONSITE

Come make a difference in the world of photography. We're hiring iOS devs,
Android devs, data analysts, full stack devs, and a bunch more!

Check out: [https://about.500px.com/jobs/](https://about.500px.com/jobs/)

------
resalisbury
Sindeo Revolutionizing Mortgages. Growing very fast.

Senior Full Stack Dev (Python, Django, Angular) Senior Frontend Dev (Angular,
Saas, Gulp, Grunt)

[http://sindeo.applicantstack.com/x/openings](http://sindeo.applicantstack.com/x/openings)

------
ilovevideo
castcaclip GmbH - Senior Software Engineer - onsite -Part Time

We are looking for a freelance software engineer well-versed in working with
broad stack and various CMS experience to take over a project initially for 20
hours per week during at least six months. It is very important for us to
create a convenient work environment in which you’ll be happy to come to the
office and meet the team. The perfect candidate should be open to learn new
things. If trust is more important than control, impact is more important than
velocity and innovation is more important than predictability, you might be
the one we’re looking for.

Excited about the prospect of joining us? Please send your CV or Github
profile including your rate expectations to

jobs@ilovevideo.tv

------
vinayakzipgo
ZipGo Technology-Bangalore-Full time

ZipGo Technology, Bangalore is looking for tech professionals for the below,
both are full time job.

1\. Sr. RoR Developer - 4+ years of experience. 2\. Ui/UX designer - 2 to 6
years of experience.

If you are interested please mail your profile to vinayak@zipgo.in

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE SF, NYC, Palo Alto and many, many locations worldwide |
Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists | Visa and relocation
assistance

First things first. We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter whether
your résumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have
empathy, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.
Rotations between divisions, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo and Sydney. We will soon be opening an office in Berlin as well,
with more to come. Relocations, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

Each of the three divisions has a constantly evolving and deliberately cross-
pollinated culture. We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we
can work more sensibly, effectively and enjoyably.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels. We have a growing data science practice, and some engagements include
all four roles.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to CF. We're expanding what is the leading opensource PaaS
and our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product
ever. It's also the only PaaS I'd personally bet a company on -- except for
integrated upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform bar none.

\-- _Big Data_ is home to a fleet of battled-hardened products that we have
been progressively open sourcing. Greenplum Database tackles some of the
largest datasets in the world with the comfort and familarity of PostgreSQL.
Apache HAWQ (incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to
Hadoop. Gemfire, which we donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-
memory distributed grid with years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

We provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about 15
people from overseas, including Australians like me.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers). You can also email me
at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you might have and
potentially help me score one of our generous referral bonuses.

------
m_rueg
KIWI.KI GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite | Frontend and Backend
Engineers

KIWI.KI GmbH [1] is the Best Internet of Things Solution in Germany 2015 [2].
Our smart Entry System KIWI allows users to unlock doors completely hands-
free, with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our KIWI App. We are well-
financed and are looking to strengthen our awesome development team with the
addition of experienced engineers for our frontend and backend.

• Backend Engineer: Our backend consists of many microservices and a RESTful
API. We use Python 2 and 3 (Flask, Django, Kombu, Twisted), PostgreSQL, AMQP
and Redis amongst others. We expect you to have strong knowledge of Python and
its ecosystem, as well as competence with databases and SQL, particularly
PL/pgsql.

• Frontend Engineer: Our frontend consists of single-page web applications
using Javascript (backbone.js, browserify, etc.), SASS and HTML5 which consume
our RESTful JSON API. We expect you to have strong knowledge on modern
Javascript development, HTML5, CSS3 and general web design concepts and the
ability to work with code reviews (ReviewBoard), dvcs (git) and ticket
tracking (JIRA).

Our friendly, open and international team with people from more than 19
countries in an office in Berlin Mitte offers a high degree of autonomy,
challenging tasks and the ability to impact the company every day, as well as
an inspiring work environment based on team spirit, fun and passion for our
product. We provide a stocked fridge and unlimited coffee as well as a weekly
team breakfast and a team lunch.

Furthermore, we offer monthly and yearly bonuses tied directly to achievable
targets and an employee stock ownership plan.

Non-native speakers are welcome to attend our weekly in office German classes.
But don't worry, we don't expect you to speak German, as the mainly spoken
language in our office is English.

If you need further information or can't wait to send us your application, let
Charlotte know via jobs@kiwi.ki or message us on angel.co [3].

[1] [http://www.kiwi.ki/en/](http://www.kiwi.ki/en/) [2]
[https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners](https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners)
[3] [https://angel.co/kiwi-ki-1/jobs](https://angel.co/kiwi-ki-1/jobs)

KIWI ist ein Service der KIWI.KI GmbH mit dem Sitz in Berlin. www.kiwi.ki

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
foundhuman
Boston - Onsite Only

CrowdComfort is looking for a Full Stack Developer who will own the back end!
Experience with NoSql (MongoDB, Couchbase) and some front end
Javascript(angular, etc)

Great Startup Company with Solid Funding! Contact:
allan.vonschenkel@crowdcomfort.com

------
juanplusjuan
PriceMethod | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE

We (PriceMethod) are looking for a product obsessional designer who revels in
turning data into actionable insights.

Our team is comprised of engineers, data scientists, and product-focused PMs
who are working to cultivate an atmosphere of shipping quickly and building
foundational products. Thousands of users and major platforms are partnering
with our team to deliver on our goal of turning Peer-to-Peer entrepreneurs
into superheroes.

We are looking for a designer who excels at solving the most complex UX
problems and creating engaging visual representations of data.

As our Lead Designer, you will be responsible for creating user-centered and
innovative design solutions for web and mobile products.

You will work closely with our CEO, CTO, and other members of our nine-person
team.

You will enjoy working in our team if you can:

\- Present and clearly explain design decisions

\- Sweat the details of your deliverables

\- Design top-notch web and mobile applications

\- Define product requirements and execute on them through design

\- Work closely with Product Managers & Engineers and other teams to
understand requirements and make educated recommendations.

We expect you to have:

\- Shipped multiple releases of products on web, mobile, or desktop

\- 2+ years experience in an in-house or agency design role

\- Expertise in design and prototyping tools of your choice

\- Ability to work on multiple projects in a collaborative, agile environment

\- Experience working on multiple platforms including mobile products a strong
plus

Drop us a line at hiring@pricemethod.com if you're interested!

------
shedcollective
Shed Collective • London • Full Time • ONSITE • PHP Developer

A small design/development agency based in Shoreditch, producing sites for a
large variety of applications from corporate banks to celebs. Looking for a
friendly PHP dev to join the team.

Apply via hello[at]shedcollective.org

------
itdesign
Hier bist Du richtig, wenn Du Spaß am Programmieren hast, einen
anspruchsvollen und abwechslungsreichen Job suchst und Teil eines großartigen
Software-Entwicklungsteam werden möchtest.

Mehr über dich: \- Du hast ein tiefgreifendes Verständnis, wie man einen
modularen, performanten, testbaren und wartbaren Clean-Code schreibt. \- Du
hast sehr gute Kenntnisse in Design, Implementierung und Wartung von komplexen
Java-Anwendungen und verfügst über Erfahrung in der Entwicklung von Web-
Anwendungen. \- Idealerweise hast Du schon GWT verwendet und mit relationalen
Datenbanken (SQL) gearbeitet.

Über unser Team: Du wirst Teil eines agilen Teams, das sich dafür
verantwortlich fühlt, innovative und einzigartige Software-Produkte zu
entwickeln. Wir lieben neue Herausforderungen und hinterfragen unsere Arbeit
ständig, um Neues zu lernen und uns zu verbessern. Wir legen eben so viel Wert
auf gegenseitige Unterstützung wie auf eigenverantwortliches Arbeiten.

~~~
itdesign
More information about the job see,
[https://itdesign.de/karriere/stellenangebote/software-
entwic...](https://itdesign.de/karriere/stellenangebote/software-
entwicklerin/)

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame is a leading provider of software solutions to the U.S. Intelligence
Community and Department of Defense that automate the pursuit, containment and
mitigation of the most advanced cyber threats in the most hostile
environments.

Now, we are leveraging our unique capabilities to AUTOMATE THE HUNT for cyber
adversaries in enterprise networks.

Endgame is hiring!

Data Acquisition Engineer, Arlington VA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K0MEhwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K0MEhwW)

Backend Engineer (Python), Arlington VA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3B1MEhwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3B1MEhwO)

Data Scientist, San Francisco CA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K1MEhwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K1MEhwX)

Frontend Engineer (Javascript/Angular), Arlington VA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3U1MEhw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3U1MEhw7)

Manager, Software Engineering, San Francisco CA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h1MEhwu](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h1MEhwu)

QA Engineer, San Francisco CA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3t2MEhwH](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3t2MEhwH)

Senior DevOps Engineer, Arlington VA -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Q2MEhw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Q2MEhw4)

Endgame is characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility,
intellectual engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards
performance. We do not discriminate on the basis of age, disability, gender,
national origin, race, religion or sexual orientation.

------
laurenwright
iOS Engineers | Application Security Engineers | Mobile Engineering Manager ,
Under Armour Connected Fitness (Austin, TX or Denver, CO)

The Under Armour Connected Fitness team is building new experiences to make
all athletes better. It’s an open platform that connects our customers with
the gear they need to enhance their performance. Check out our new office:
[http://tinyurl.com/kjsbqzk](http://tinyurl.com/kjsbqzk) Please apply below!
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/72519#.Vb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/72519#.Vb..).

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time - Senior Database
Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote):

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

Come join our LA team to take ownership of our database systems, with a strong
focus on our core PostgreSQL databases, and take our databases to a new level
of scalability and performance.
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_database_engineer)

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA & Remote - Full Time

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world. If you're seeking to build something
truly important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing
people’s lives. Check out what we build:
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

DevOps Engineer (Los Angeles/Remote): Our operations engineering team needs a
systems engineer who loves to code. You can work on a small enough team to
allow strong ownership, but not so small you'll be on call all the time.
[http://nationbuilder.com/devops_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/devops_engineer)

------
lgsilver
Condé Nast | Full-time | NYC, SF, LA

We're hiring data and front-end engineers at Condé Nast. Come work with a
great team, cool tech (Storm, Druid, Presto, and Node), and a huge audience.
Feel free to email with questions (lgsilver (at) gmail.com)

------
mpresh
Veracode | Burlington, MA | Cloud Engineer, SysEng

Veracode is a vibrant application security company. Great culture, great
benefits. (i.e. unlimited time off) Lots of openings. Feel free to send me an
email with any questions. mpreshman@veracode.com

------
dan_manges
ROOT — Columbus, OH — Onsite

We're an auto insurance startup primarily looking for Ruby/Rails developers.
I'd love to talk to anybody in the Columbus area, or anybody who is interested
in this space. My email address is in my profile.

------
buf
iOS/Rails engineer - 17hats - REMOTE

17hats is an online service designed to help tame the chaos of running a small
business by combining invoicing, customer quotes, contracts, to-do lists,
client contacts, bookkeeping and more into one easy-to-use app. Rather than
repeat all the stuff that makes 17hats so nifty, head on over to our website
and check it out: [https://www.17hats.com](https://www.17hats.com)

* Required Dev Skills (please know 2 out of the 3 below):
    
    
        iOS (obj-c/swift) 
    
        Ruby/Rails (our API)
    
        JS (Knockout, but all new stuff is React)
    

* Responsibilities:

\- Lead by example – by writing good code, talking about good code, and then
drinking beers with the team to celebrate all the good code everyone wrote

\- Design and development of new product features and enhancements

\- Communicate with non-engineers to define requirements and deliverables

\- Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them

\- Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech
talks, brown bags, blogs or open source

* About Us:

We are a small team of good-hearted folks with families, working really hard
on a product that we’re very excited about. We’re committed to staying small
and nimble, and we have this crazy belief that there are other good-hearted
people out there willing to help us get a fair shot against the big corporate
players. We hope that resonates with you.

You'll be working with people who previously worked at places like Eventbrite
and Instacart, people who've contributed to Rack, and people who have founded
their own startups before. We're all ambitious, but we realize the importance
of being able to work from anywhere.

Every engineer on our team works remotely. That being said, we do need someone
who can work California business hours (9am-6pm PST) and who is available for
emergencies at night. If you live in the LA area, you are welcome to be in our
cool office in Pasadena. Bonus points if you can curse in Dutch.

email buford @ 17hats

------
aj_icracked
iCracked (W12)| Redwood City, CA | Lead UX Designers and Front End Engineers
wanted!

iCracked is a world leader in repair, buy back and trade in of iOS devices.
With over 3,000 repair technicians across the United States and Europe,
iCracked can repair your device at the push of a button!

We're experiencing massive growth in our repair requests and customer base. We
are in need of a lead UX Designer and a few Senior Front End Engineers to help
us get to the next level.

Please check us out and apply at
[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers)

------
torizen
Drawft - [https://www.drawft.com](https://www.drawft.com) | Hyderabad, India |
Onsite Fulltime iOS Developer | hello@drawft.com

Drawft lets you chat with drawings in real time.

------
jimisir
Shyp | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE

Shyp is using a combination of technology, logistics, and outstanding customer
service to make it easy for people and businesses to send things to each
other.

We're hiring several important engineering roles: API engineers, DevOps and
QA. Of note, especially looking for talented Devops folks that have had
experience with Linux, AWS and Docker.

We've got a lot of exciting problems to solve, and we're still a small team -
the opportunity to take on a big role and have huge impact is very real.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp)

Not looking, but based in SF? You might be interested in our lunchtime tech
talks - send a note to burke+talks@shyp.com to get on the list.

------
jlafon
OpenEye Scientific Software (Santa Fe, New Mexico) - various positions:
[http://www.eyesopen.com/careers](http://www.eyesopen.com/careers)

------
foundhuman
Framingham/Boston - Virgin Pulse has openings for Lead & Senior Mobile
Developers (iOS and Android roles)

On-Site Only/No Remote, Relocation Available! contact:
allan.vonschenkel@virginpulse.com

------
robarium
bOnline ([http://www.bonline.com](http://www.bonline.com)) | Cape Town, South
Africa | Onsite

Junior Front-end Developer (HTML, CSS, Javascript)

We are an agile, solution-driven development team in which you will enjoy the
freedom to learn, choose and implement some of the latest web technologies.
You will be part of a small team producing high quality web elements that meet
our customers needs.

rakehurst@bonline.com for more details

------
Skeletor
drchrono Mountain View, CA | Onsite, Fulltime | Visa sponsorship available

drchrono is hiring for backend engineers to work on our award winning iPad EHR
(Electronic Health Record) and Medical Billing System. You can take our fun
online hacker test here:
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

We reach out to all top-scoring candidates.

------
colinyoung
Moneythink | Chicago, IL

At Moneythink, we're building tech products that help build the habits
American youth will need to become more financially capable. To equip students
for these decisions, Moneythink trains college volunteers to mentor youth
using a mobile technology suite designed to support students as they build the
financial skills they need to reach their full potential. We're a 7-year old
nonprofit that has backing from both small donors, medium-sized venture firms
that fund nonprofits, institutions like Chase, AMEX, and governments at the
state and city level. We're currently hiring for two positions:

1\. Senior Android Engineer (ONSITE)

We believe that mobile apps are the best way to form healthy financial
behaviors, and we’re looking for a Senior Android Engineer to help us build
several new products and to expand our core mobile product. We’re looking for
someone who can lead Android projects in both the Android SDK and React Native
(but we know it's brand new - we'll learn it together!). You should be
comfortable working with both in-house and external teams (we currently work
every day with CauseLabs, a well-regarded Denver-based software lab.) You'd be
our second in-house engineer, but in addition to the other in-house engineer,
you'll work with 3 remote developers; that dev headcount will be maintained
for the next 2-3 quarters but we'll gradually become an entirely in-house
engineering team. Including engineering, we intend have a 5+ person in-house
product team by the end of the year.

For more: [https://angel.co/moneythink/jobs/97443-senior-android-
engine...](https://angel.co/moneythink/jobs/97443-senior-android-engineer)

2\. UI/UX Lead (REMOTE OK, ONSITE in Chicago or San Francisco)

Financial education is very hard to simply teach in a classroom, so we’re
excited to bring on an experienced interaction and visual designer who can
take our core app to the next level while also building new apps for our next
user segments. We’re looking for a designer who has studied the discipline of
user experience, has a robust visual design portfolio, and is excited to get
in the field to understand the human context of our users. The ability to
create mockups with clear requirements for engineering is important. The
ability to do front end development in HTML/CSS/JS would be nice, but is not
required.

For more: [https://angel.co/moneythink/jobs/97463-ui-ux-
lead](https://angel.co/moneythink/jobs/97463-ui-ux-lead)

------
seamusabshere
Faraday - Burlington, VT (Vermont) - ONSITE

Backend engineer

Help build the next generation of marketing with Node, Ruby, Postgres 9.4+,
PostGIS 2.1+, Docker, ECS, Vault, and other cutting edge tech.

cto@faraday.io

------
laurentsabbah
[https://www.bablic.com](https://www.bablic.com) \- On site, Tel-Aviv

Product Manager - get in touch laurent@bablic.com

------
tamaatar
Multiple Openings in all fields Development,Test, Devops, Automation at
Intel,Ireland- Full Time, ONSITE

Please send any queries to my email id in the profile.

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Your pumpkins got smashed by teen hooligans. Someone ate all of the Reese's
and left only that coconut garbage candy behind. Your frustration has you
thinking about the bigger picture. Maybe it's time to consider that career or
company shift you've had on the backburner for so many months? I guarantee you
we'll be eating Halloween candy for months to come!

NCC Group is constantly hiring security consultants from ALL backgrounds to
join our team. If you’re a tinkerer, a breaker rather than a builder, or
someone who wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with
a disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear
from you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as
those with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/)

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Group Recruiting Team

~~~
hobolord
love microcorruption, so frustrating yet so fun

------
evtothedev
Full Time | San Francisco, CA | Remote-to-hire OK

Competitive Salary, benefits, and generous options. SnapDocs is a early-stage,
rapidly growing company looking for a rails engineer. The ideal candidate is
someone who plans to become a lead engineer (or perhaps a product manager) in
the not too distant future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We are bringing security, efficiency and joy to a
paper-based pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Rapid feature iteration? Oh, yeah! We do SaaS for non-technical users.
Everyday, our clients call and email to say that we're making them happy, and
that feels great. However, in this industry, most people are unaware of what
modern software is capable of. That means we must do research, gather data and
talk to customers to inform each of our choices.

Snapdoc's culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart decisions.
This means we value both independent work as well as seeking collaboration.
We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and we're looking to
hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

==Job Description and Required Skills==

* Rails Engineer. Ideally, you're a fullstack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and are proud of) your strengths.

* Being the 5th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a health and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

* Knowledge of AWS would be excellent.

* UX experience (or interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

* Document classification experience (OCR, etc.) would be a plus.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

------
flavor8
Startup, DC area, remote OK. Contract (to hire?).

Work for startup on a fast growth curve. 30-40 hours a week + 1/4 pager
rotation (very little overnight usage, so this is not typically a big deal.)
Location unimportant, but must overlap working day at least 4+ hours with EST.

5+ years of Python

5+ years of Javascript, CSS

CS degree

Nice to haves: ExtJS, Android, IPhone, Ionic, NLP.

Conversion to full time with equity possible.

Please send resumes to jobs@4rc.io

------
bkudria
Clover Health, in San Francisco, is hiring full-time engineers, with a
preference for Python. Job descriptions: [https://cloverhealth.com/about-
us/careers.html](https://cloverhealth.com/about-us/careers.html)

Clover Health is a Medicare health insurance provider, which is the only way
to get a complete profile of a patient's health (since all billable items come
through us). We've a team of RNs and other experts on the ground who are able
to fill basic gaps in care that hospitals and primary care providers are not
incentivized to fill. Our money comes directly from the government, and the
healthier our members are, the less of it we need to spend.

We've built an awesome team of incredibly diverse and talented individuals,
with background in healthcare and tech. One co-founder started a fully-
integrated healthcare and hospital network in New Jersey. The other co-founder
was a founding engineer and then VP of Engineering at Yammer.

We're tackling a number of challenges, including integrating legacy data from
numerous sources including claims' processing, lab tests results, and provider
practices. We're building data pipelines to allow our Data Science team to
build models to identify gaps in care. We're building internal tools to allow
our nurses, pharmacists, and other experts to quickly see a complete picture
of a member's health, chronic conditions, interaction history, and any other
relevant information.

There is plenty to build, but (depending on how you count) we only have 12-18
engineers. We all work in a great office in downtown SF, with all the usual
startup perks. The best part of this team is the incredible diversity, and the
focus we all have on fixing an incredibly broken system. Our business is
structured in a way that aligns our incentives with actually maintaining the
health and wellness of our members. We recently announced a $100M A led by
First Round Capital [1, 2]

Our stack is primarily Python/PostgreSQL, but we're looking for anyone who is
talented and has experience. If you're interested, please send your resume to
ben.kudria@cloverhealth.com, with a short note explaining why you're
interested in Clover.

1: [http://www.businessinsider.com/first-round-capital-makes-
big...](http://www.businessinsider.com/first-round-capital-makes-biggest-
investment-ever-clover-health-2015-9) 2:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/clover-health-a-data-
driven...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/clover-health-a-data-driven-
health-insurance-startup-raises-100m/)

------
Centralway
Centralway | Zürich, Switzerland | Full Time | ONSITE

[https://www.centralway.com](https://www.centralway.com)

Centralway’s focus is on developing products to manage banking transactions
and assets. The app Centralway Numbrs is the new bank branch, enabling its
users to manage their financial lives on the go. Join us in disrupting the
banking industry!

Positions:

\- Backend Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#oLzvZfwy)

\- Senior Backend Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#osSo1fwt)

\- Front End Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#olq7ZfwB)

\- Senior Front End Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#omRo1fwm)

\- Systems Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#oVXg1fwT)

\- Senior iOS Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#orRUYfwU)

\- Senior Android Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#oOgFZfws)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#o6gW1fw3)

\- Test Automation Engineer: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#o8cy1fwD)

~~~
rasur
Might want to mention the 'Go' (language) side of things too??

------
epenn
Location: Pittsburgh, PA (but willing to relocate)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C#, Java, Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, MySQL, Oracle, AI /
Cognitive Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington)

Email: eric [dot] pennington [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Enlitic
Company: Enlitic [http://www.enlitic.com/](http://www.enlitic.com/)

Location: San Francisco

Positions: Front End, Data Science / Machine Learning, Full Stack, Ops

If you have world-class machine learning, math, programming, stats, or physics
skills, and want to use them to positively impact a billion people, please
read this. We believe that what we're working on is the biggest financial and
social impact opportunity in the world today. Enlitic uses recent advances in
machine learning to make medical diagnostics faster, more accurate, and more
accessible. Founded by Kaggle's past president and chief scientist, its
mission is to provide the tools that allow physicians to fully utilize the
vast stores of medical data collected today, regardless of what form they are
in - such as medical images, doctors' notes, and structured lab tests. To
realize this vision, we are building on state-of-the-art deep learning
algorithms and partnering with top research hospitals and medical device
manufacturers. We've raised $15m funding and have a small team of 16 applied
machine learning researchers and commercialization experts.

If you're interested in playing with cool hardware and data, we're a great
place to come. We use a cluster of hundreds of Tesla K80 GPUs, and have many
millions of medical images - some single images are over 10GB in size. Many
are 3d, which makes for some really interesting engineering challenges. We use
a wide range of tools and languages, including Python (Theano,
Pandas/Numpy/etc, Flask), Meteor, CoffeeScript, React and C++ (Caffe). We have
regular journal club talks (mainly recent deep learning papers), and a good
mix of research and applied work. Our day to day work covers a lot of cancer
detection and treatment planning, as well as a wide range of other high impact
medical issues - the consistent underlying theme is using a data-driven
approach to improving patient outcomes. There are particularly big
opportunities (both financial and social impact) in the developing world.
We're working with many of the top academics in the medical diagnostics field,
and are partnering with some of the top hospitals around the country and
around the world. We are looking for people that have an in depth
understanding of linear algebra, convex optimization, algorithm design, and
software engineering, to join us as data scientists, full stack and frontend
engineers, and dev ops engineers. No medical or life sciences background is
necessary. Python, C++, and CUDA experience is helpful - but the proven
ability to learn quickly is more important. We're also looking for MD/PhDs
with physics or comp sci backgrounds to help us brings the worlds of medicine
and machine learning together.

Have a look at our team to see whether you think you might be a good fit
[http://www.enlitic.com/team.html](http://www.enlitic.com/team.html) . We're
interested in building a diverse team, so if you don't fit the standard Bay
Area "ninja rock star programmer" mold - great! For more background on the
company and technology, see our founder's TED.com talk here
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_te...](https://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_terrifying_implications_of_computers_that_can_learn)
. For more information about careers and how to apply, see
[http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html](http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html) or
[https://angel.co/enlitic/](https://angel.co/enlitic/). If you're not sure
whether you have the right skills or background, just shoot us an email anyway
and we can figure that out together...

------
MikeOracle
Oracle - Bristol, United Kingdom - Full Time (flex) - ONSITE

Cloud Development Team - Bristol, UK

Contact: michael.r.sutherland@oracle.com

On the back of strong public cloud product revenues, Oracle is expanding its
UK presence by significantly growing its cloud development team in the center
of Bristol.

Oracle’s Cloud Infrastructure & Lifecycle team is seeking to hire experienced
software engineers to develop next-generation cloud platforms, infrastructure
and services. Developers in the Cloud Infrastructure & Lifecycle team develop
the core architecture and delivery lifecycle services to support all Oracle
IaaS/PaaS/SaaS services and products.

Recruiting the best engineers is central to our strategy and we are committed
to attracting the very best talent with highly competitive salaries, superb
working conditions and terrific opportunities for learning and career growth.
The Cloud Infrastructure & Lifecycle team is seeking software engineers with
experience of developing cloud technology and services. Experience of Amazon
Web Services, Rackspace, HP Helion, Google App Engine, OpenStack or similar
environments is desirable.

Successful candidates will have: • Excellent programming skills using modern
languages, including one or more of: Java, Scala, Python, Clojure. • Recent
experience with modern build and continuous integration tools, including one
or more of: Gradle, Maven, Artifactory/Nexus, Ant, Hudson/Jenkins, GIT. •
Experience working with *nix based operating systems and environments.
Knowledge of virtualization, hypervisors and containerization technologies
(such as VMWare, Oracle VM, KVM, Xen, Docker, LXC) is desirable.

Principal Software Engineer is a senior, technical leadership role in an
individual contributor capacity. Successful candidates will typically have: •
Experience working on projects in the context of complex, distributed, multi-
tier architectures. • Understanding of cross cutting concerns (security,
lifecycle, scalability and high availability) • The ability to work on
difficult, high risk, cross-team initiatives. • The ability to provide
technical leadership and to work across the full software development
lifecycle.

Oracle has the largest portfolio of cloud products and services on the market
today. Oracle’s Cloud Development team develops the core infrastructure and
services that comprise and enable Oracle’s iAAS, PAAS and SAAS products and
services. Successful candidates will work on the development and delivery of a
wide range of cutting edge products and services including areas such as
continuous delivery and deployment, lifecycle management, cloud security,
compute, storage and data management.

michael.r.sutherland@oracle.com

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

Right now we’re looking for:

* mid to senior level Android devs (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team so there’s a lot of opportunity for impact and responsibility)

* Data scientists or engineers with experience in Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

Please note for Internships: We look for junior standing or above for all
areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and fall. We aren’t
currently accepting applications for summer 2016 but please check our job
board in November for the job posting when we start the hiring process.

We care way more about your personality, potential, and general hacking skills
than what specific languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these
but want to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good
opportunity for you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere
from 0 to 10 years of experience. That being said, there isn’t always an
opening that’s a good fit but we do our best to find a match for talented
people and there are several people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the
time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a jam room!) in the center of the startup world in San Francisco.
Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup
ambitions. We are also always looking for international people interested in
moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
e0m
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source extensible email
client, and the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted
application engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems
engineers, and infrastructure/operations engineers.

We launched N1 a month ago, have accumulated 11K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts. You'll not only be using modern web tech to
build a better email experience, you'll be designing the developer platform to
power the next generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) and code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, this job might be for you. :)

We take pride the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more then
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized

* N1 uses (java|coffee)script, React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a team of 15 (12 engineers)

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(spang at nylas dot com). I'm Christine, one of our co-founders. We're a
diverse team, and encourage applications from all backgrounds.

------
Spoom
Futuri Media | Cleveland, OH ONSITE |
[http://futurimedia.com/](http://futurimedia.com/) | Web and Mobile Developers

We are a profitable startup serving broadcast media clients around the country
and the world from the heart of downtown Cleveland. We work with radio, TV,
and online publishers using our licensed technology to help them connect with
their audiences, identify social trends before anyone else, and increase their
ratings, revenue, and engagement. You'll be joining a small, tight-knit
development team.

All positions below require someone who works well with a team, has great
communication, and is able to work with a development tracking system (we tend
to use Kanban-style systems, and we're currently using JIRA Agile).

\- TopicPulse Web Developer (PHP, MySQL, Javascript)

TopicPulse lets radio and TV stations know what's trending in social media
right now, in their market, nationally, and around the world. TopicPulse
monitors Twitter, Facebook, and other social media platforms to identify
precisely which topics are hot, and which ones are not, in real time, taking
the guesswork out of what the audience is talking about.

Required skills include PHP, MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, CSS (LESS
a bonus), Redis, Memcached, Node.js, git (or similar version control), Linux /
Unix command line familiarity, Bootstrap, Nginx, and Apache. If you're a quick
learner and you're missing one or two of these, apply anyway.

We're looking for senior developer-level experience for this position. Ideally
you have worked through issues related to scalability as TopicPulse has many
moving parts and is growing quickly. Experience with semantic analysis or AI
would also be big plusses.

\- Mobile Developer (Frontend, Cordova, Javascript)

Our radio, TV, and portal apps allow users to connect with the media they care
about and stay up to date.

Required skills include Cordova / PhoneGap experience, CSS (LESS a bonus),
Javascript, jQuery, Bootstrap.js / Marionette.js, Node.js, Grunt.js (or
similar Javascript build systems), and iTunes Connect / Google Play
deployment. Plusses include iOS (Objective C or Swift) and/or Android (Java)
development capabilities, PHP, MySQL, and other backend abilities. As
mentioned, you'll primarily be working on the front end, but we value
versatility.

\- Web Developer (PHP, MySQL, Javascript)

Futuri Media powers hundreds of radio and TV stations around the country and
the world with our technology solutions.

Required skills include PHP, MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, CSS (LESS
a bonus), Redis, MongoDB, Memcached, git (or similar version control), Linux /
Unix command line familiarity, Bootstrap, Nginx, and Apache.

\---

All full time developer positions include a competitive salary and excellent
benefits, including health and dental insurance, paid time off, 401K
retirement plan, monthly massages, discount gym memberships, Cleveland Indians
tickets, and free parking. Did I mention that we're a block away from
Progressive Field?

Apply online at
[http://futurimedia.com/careers/](http://futurimedia.com/careers/) through the
Senior Web Application Developer position, and please mention that heard about
the position from Jamie. Futuri Media is an equal opportunity employer.

------
gregshap
Harvard Center for International Development - Onsite in Cambridge, MA (next
to Boston)

[https://github.com/cid-harvard/job-descriptions](https://github.com/cid-
harvard/job-descriptions)

* UI Developer (Visa possible) * Web and Data Developers (Visa possible) * Web Development INTERNS

What we do: We take real world government data and research, and turn them
into interactive data viz tools. The Atlas of Economic Complexity is our
current online tool that lets you interactively visualize a country’s trade
and explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries worldwide.
There are also other National Atlas projects launching soon, one for Colombia
and one for Mexico.

Our stack: We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon),
elasticsearch, ansible for the back end. For the frontend, it's ember / d3 on
big national projects, jquery/d3 on atlas.cid.harvard.edu/ and WebGL with
Three.js on some 3d projects that we’ve launched such as
globe.cid.harvard.edu/ Everything we do is open source:
[https://github.com/cid-harvard](https://github.com/cid-harvard)

Demo of the current atlas: An example of how the atlas is useful take this
story here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

Last year the EU placed sanctions on sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2013/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2013/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2013/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2013/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia. Get in touch:Send us some work you're proud of to greg_shapiro at hks
dot harvard dot edu.

~~~
makmanalp
Also, a more recent project we worked on was with the government of Mexico:

[http://complejidad.datos.gob.mx/#/?locale=en-
mex](http://complejidad.datos.gob.mx/#/?locale=en-mex)

------
thomasgoer
Look at StartupCVs.com - then you know who is hiring :)

------
pLuciano
SwipeShop • San Francisco • Technical Advisor/CoFounder • 13%-18% FT DOE /
1%-2% Part-Time • U.S. Only

SwipeShop is a peer-to-peer, mobile-first commerce platform that allows local
buyers and sellers to connect and transact in a safe, social, and simple way.
We took the simplicity of swipe-appraisal and applied it to discovering
second-hand items in the local neighborhood. What makes us truly unique is our
approach to building liquidity within a very specific and untapped market.

You will find more details here:
[http://www.SwipeShopApp.com](http://www.SwipeShopApp.com)

SwipeShop is as early stage as it gets. We bootstrapped a V1/Beta, which we
tested at 7 specific markets for 6 months. We have identified necessary
changes based on focus group and consumer interactions and we are looking to
bring on a technical advisor who can guide us in vetting a developer, or a
lead cofounding developer who would come on and make immediate impact to the
vision of the product.

Generally speaking, we are looking for technical talent familiar with the
following aspects of app dev: 1) Payments 2) Data Analysis 3) Messaging

Below is a more detailed look at our recruitment needs.

• iOS Front End -- We are looking for someone who is intimately familiar with
iOS development and internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of
software development and experience with making decisions that result in great
products. This candidate should look at the product as his/her own, and
influence the project as such.

• Back-End Developer -- We are looking for a Back-End Web Developer
responsible for managing the interchange of data between the server and the
users. Your primary focus will be development of all server-side logic,
definition and maintenance of the central database, and ensuring high
performance and responsiveness to requests from the front-end. You will also
be responsible for integrating the front-end elements built by your coworkers
into the application. A basic understanding of front-end technologies is
therefore necessary as well.

• Android Developer -- We are looking for someone with deep knowledge of the
Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing beautiful app
experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of major features,
working together with the development team to build the future of local
commerce.

• Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with
strong visual design skills ready to create a memorable user experience.
You'll take on developing the look and feel of SwipeShop on iOS, Android, and
the desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app
and helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software.

See more at [http://SwipeShopApp.com](http://SwipeShopApp.com) or shoot me an
email at hiring@SwipeShopApp.com

------
TomFrost
TechnolgyAdvice | Nashville, TN | Full time | REMOTE / ONSITE

About Us: We have a full JavaScript stack. React / Flux on the front-end,
NodeJS-centric SOA on the back. We're independently profitable, solving
awesome problems, and open-sourcing as many of those solutions as we can.
Check those out on our Github
([https://github.com/TechnologyAdvice](https://github.com/TechnologyAdvice))
-- DevLab just hit the HN front page yesterday. We're growing by leaps and
bounds and are passionate about cutting hours of research out of our friends'
business technology decisions. We have a mature and productive dev culture,
and get to spend most of our time working on entirely new, modern codebases,
with super smart people on a team that's 50% coast-to-coast remote.

Senior Software Enginer (Front-end):

We're looking for engineers who are experienced with React and have a deep
understanding of JavaScript. Perhaps you're doing React in your off hours, or
are building React on top of an existing tech stack. At TA, you'll be able to
work in React / Flux / Webpack full time. Our code base is only a few months
old, so there's no need to worry about drowning in "mission-critical" legacy
projects.

Apply Online:
[https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/DAZ3IB/Senior-...](https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/DAZ3IB/Senior-
Software-Engineer.html)

Mid-to-Senior Software Engineers (Back-end):

We love passionate engineers. Applicants here should have a firm grasp of Node
and Javascript in general, but we write microservices and use the best tool
for the job, so knowing more outside of that ecosystem is heavily valued. We
develop, test, and deploy in Docker, utilizing AWS for everything from hosting
to message queues to our data warehouse. Our new microservices-based platform
is still in its infancy, so we'd love to hear from architecturally-minded
folks who love fresh design challenges.

Apply Online:
[https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/kPsEfJ/Senior-...](https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/kPsEfJ/Senior-
Software-Engineer)

Product Owner/Project Manager:

We're growing like crazy and have hit the point where we need someone to help
us manage a sane agile workflow. At the same time, we're launching a whole new
industry-first project, and we're looking for a project manager who also has
experience receiving feedback from customers and users both internal and
external, and creating/prioritizing user stories for the team. Technical
experience is appreciated -- we'd love a PM who understands microservices,
messaging queues, and enough technobabble to glean statuses from engineer
chatter without a lot of pausing for explanation.

Apply Online:
[https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/QEmxsl/Product...](https://technologyadvice.applytojob.com/apply/QEmxsl/Product-
Owner)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist | Senior Software Engineer

We have 20 TB of high-resolution images of human cells, some diseased, some
healthy, which we have to statistically distinguish as a first step to finding
cures for rare genetic diseases. Our small team of biology and math Ph.D.’s
has the potential to save lives and be at the forefront of the revolution in
image-based biological analysis.

What we do

There are more than 5,000 untreated rare genetic diseases, which together
affect nearly ten million people in the US alone. Each of these diseases
affects too few people for traditional pharmaceutical companies to approach
them, so we're building a way to seek treatments for hundreds of these
diseases in parallel. We aim to find treatments for 100 of them in the next 10
years.

What you’ll do

Our biologists run cellular experiments, and our data scientists build models
from cell data.

Engineering: The chief job of the engineering team is to extract data from
cells and hand it to the data scientists quickly and reliably. As the
engineering team’s second member, you’ll advance the automated cloud
infrastructure, currently mainly in Go and running on EC2 and S3, to process
and manage >1TB of new biological images per week, among other critical items.

Data science: As the second member of our data science team, you’ll
collaborate with our biologists to guide our experimental design, improve the
models that drive our analysis, and use our data answer questions that guide
our scientific and technical strategy. We currently work mainly with the
python scientific stack, including pandas and IPython, and making some use of
such libraries as sklearn, while also building our own models for machine
learning and statistical inference.

See the posts linked below for more details.

Logistics

We're based in Research Park at the edge of the mountains overlooking Salt
Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is literally out our back
door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts. We offer competitive pay,
health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the office is part of the
deal), equity, an awesome team to work with, and the chance to impact the
world in a massively positive way.

Apply

Data science post: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html) Data science applications: datasci@recursionpharma.com

Software engineering post: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-software-
engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-software-engineer.html):
Applications to engineering @recursionpharma.com.

See who we are:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
dankang
The Rockport Group |
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/](http://www.therockportgroup.com/) | New
York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

Rockport is an industry leading provider of commercial mortgage origination,
underwriting, securitization and asset management software. Our software
platform is used by some of the largest financial services companies in the
world to power their business, including banks you've probably heard of,
investment funds your parents' retirement funds may be invested in and
insurance companies that may insure everything around you.

We are always looking for talented engineers to join our development team - we
have three roles in mind at the moment; see descriptions below:

\- Financial Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial-
engineer)

This role is highly visible within the firm and you will be working closely
with other developers, as well as our product integration team, sales and
senior management. This part of our product suite is extremely sensitive to
the growing needs of our customers and changes in the marketplace and you will
have a chance to contribute to the product roadmap as well as our strategic
direction.

Understanding of real estate finance and structured products as well as
experience with the technologies and languages we're using – C#, VBA, Excel
and SQL – will also be helpful, but we're open to exceptional candidates with
any background.

\- Software Engineer
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer)

You will have a chance to work with a variety of products and technologies,
such as web front ends created with AngularJS, database-backed web services
powered by SQL Server and ASP.NET Web API and XAML-based .NET applications
that provide superior desktop experience and connectivity with Microsoft
Office. You will use technology to create elegant products that meet the
complex needs of our demanding customers and use your insight and creativity
to contribute to the technical roadmap and architectural decisions that will
shape our products for years to come.

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-
en...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-engineer)

See above. But also, as a senior member of the team, you will guide and mentor
less experienced members of the team, provide leadership in your areas of
expertise and represent the engineering team to senior management.

You can send your resume to careers@rockportllc.com - also feel free to
contact me @ dkang@rockportllc.com

------
vfiles
VFILES • NYC • Full Time • ONSITE • Full-stack + iOS

VFILES is the hippest and foulest-mouthed unification of community, content,
and commerce in the fashion world today. To spare you a longer, platitudinous
spiel about the brand, here's some things to watch/read about us:

• Our most recent user-generated fashion show:
[https://www.vfiles.com/vfiles/32011/media/459248](https://www.vfiles.com/vfiles/32011/media/459248)
• New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-
al...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-all-in-a-
row.html?_r=2) • New Yorker Magazine:
[http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/a-model-
funera...](http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/a-model-funeral) •
Nylon: [http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-
fashion](http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-fashion)

We're looking for

• an experienced iOS developer: We’ve recently started a relationship with
Thoughbot (a great bunch of open-source- and robot-obsessed developers) to
build an iOS app. They’re about a month into development with Swift 2,
targeting iOS 9, and using functional, modern programming techniques. We want
you to hook into their process, and eventually take over all iOS development.

• a full-stack engineer: Our application is a decoupled suite of Snap services
serving an increasingly mature Angular frontend. You'll not only get to work
with Haskell every day, but also fun tools like Neo4j, ZeroMQ, ElasticSearch,
and more. Engineers here always have the right to experiment with new
techniques and technology to solve problems.

You'll join a team of four engineers in a company of about twenty people
amongst the editorial team, shop team, video production, etc. Everybody here
is at the top of their game; it's a very refreshing environment to work in,
regardless of your interest or lack thereof in fashion and pop culture.

As for fringe benefits, we throw the best parties in town (hosted by A$AP Mob
and crashed by Kendrick Lamar), have company trips to gorgeous Montauk,
organize funky Soul Cycle rides and boxing workouts with designers, models,
and other personalities, and are invited to essentially everything that
happens in New York.

You can write us at engineering ∀ vfiles ∘ com if you are interested in
hearing more and coming in to meet us.

At this time we can only consider local applicants willing and legally able to
work at our Soho offices without sponsorship.

------
galori
StitchFix | San Francisco, CA | [REMOTE OK] [ONSITE IS MORE FUN] | Principal
Full-Stack Rails Engineer / Manager

(We're also hiring for many, many other roles including: VP Engineering, UX
Designer, and then a slew of operation / warehouse type roles, Stylist roles,
Photographer, Comp Managers and lots of others. We're growing at a dizzying
pace. I'm dizzy just thinking about it. All open jobs:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers))

We're solving some REALLY interesting problems. I just joined as Principal
Engineer and I'm loving it. The business is an advanced algorithms & machine
learning recommendation engine applied to a Women's Fashion e-commerce /
subscription service. In english, we send our clients an outfit every few
weeks, our algorithm and our stylists choose the perfect outfit for our
customers, and they LOVE it. Just search instagram for hashtag "#stitchfix"
and see how many of our customers post happy pictures of themselves receiving
this month's "Fix'. Our customer referral to friend statistic is off the
charts.

On the business side, it's a startup but we're profitable and we're not
planning on seeking additional funding. Its amazing to be part of a company
that is experiencing so much growth and success. On the Engineering side,
we're solving some really interesting problems. The Principal Engineer role
which I just started is a very interesting type of position. We do not have
Product Managers, and Principal Engineers are responsible for a part of the
business (I'm responsible for part of the consumer facing web site). They are
responsible for driving the product forward, working with all the stakeholders
and then also implementing the solutions. When people hear this sometimes they
ask "so what the engineers just sit around and invent features?"...well its
not like that. What Product Managers do is talk to all the business
stakeholders, customers, consult the A/B testing results, take UX design input
into account and then try to put that all together. Of course there is still
one key business stakeholder that makes the high level calls, but there is a
lot of Product Management type work that happens between that decision that
typically falls on a product manager and here it falls on the Principal
engineer.

There is an entire separate department we call AA (Algorithms and Analytics)
They are working on really advanced machine learning recommendation algorithm
and with every little improvement of the algorithm they can see real impact of
increased sales and increase customer satisfaction. Don't let the industry
(Womens Fashion) put you off. The smartest, most driven but nicest people work
here and you'll be doing yourself a disservice if you don't at least consider
it. The engineers I'm working with really care about the craft of Software
Engineering and this is a great environment for anyone that feels the same.

Check out our engineering and algorithms web site:
[http://technology.stitchfix.com/](http://technology.stitchfix.com/) and here
is our jobs page
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers).

To reach the hiring managers and recruiting team directly, email tech-jobs
(at) stitchfix (dot) com (its not a black hole - it actually goes to the right
people.) You can say you heard about it from me (Gal Steinitz) - a Principal
Engineer on the Engineering team.

------
theuri
Guide Financial | Full-Stack Developers (Ruby/Rails) & Product Designer | San
Francisco, CA | [http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)

FULL-STACK DEVELOPERS

The Full-Stack Developer role is a critical position for us. We are seeking a
developer with experience working extensively in both front-end and back-end
software development, reporting to the Head of Engineering. Your initial focus
will be on our core web experience, and may expand to mobile platforms as
well.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering well-engineered and tested software at scale.

PRODUCT DESIGNER

We are seeking a Product Designer with experience, passion and expertise in
both visual and product design. As part of this role, you will lead design
efforts as a lead designer for Guide Financial (including our financial
advisory platform and future product releases in new markets), as well as
collaborate with other innovation teams within John Hancock. You will report
to the Managing Director of Guide Financial.

You will collaborate closely with colleagues from the ecosystem of innovation
labs, including the Lab of Forward Thinking, to drive innovation across global
markets. This includes collaborating with customers and business leaders to
identify opportunities to improve the customer journey of lifetime financial
wellness, and lead the design process from initial mockups through launching
new businesses.

ABOUT GUIDE FINANCIAL

At Guide Financial
([http://www.guidefinancial.com](http://www.guidefinancial.com)) our mission
is to use technology (artificial intelligence and applied behavioral finance)
to enable millions of middle-class families to increase their savings rates,
make better financial decisions and achieve retirement security.

We've recently joined John Hancock as part of their long term innovation plan.
We’ll be continuing to support our core advisor technology and also build out
new, innovative technology in huge markets that will impact millions of
customers.

We seek to combine the best of a startup - small team, great technology, lots
of fun and a fantastic culture - with the benefits of an industry leading firm
- including very competitive benefits/comp and the ability to see our
technology deployed rapidly across millions of households worldwide.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers](https://www.guidefinancial.com/careers)

------
klausa
Clue :: Berlin, Germany

Clue is a 20-person, VC-­backed

([http://blog.helloclue.com/post/130800083731/clue-
announces-7...](http://blog.helloclue.com/post/130800083731/clue-
announces-7...)) startup based in Berlin. Every month, millions of users track
data about their bodies in Clue’s iOS and Android apps
([http://www.helloclue.com/app.html](http://www.helloclue.com/app.html)). With
every data point, Clue users gain knowledge about their own health, impact the
entire community of Clue users, and advance reproductive healthcare globally.

We believe in sane working hours and a highly collaborative workplace
([http://blog.helloclue.com/post/124832436206/think-outside-
th...](http://blog.helloclue.com/post/124832436206/think-outside-th...)). We
like to build stylish products that are grounded in science, yet also playful
and emotive for the user ([http://blog.helloclue.com/post/131022731001/the-
science-of-y...](http://blog.helloclue.com/post/131022731001/the-science-
of-y...)).

Clue is hiring for the following (VISA, ONSITE):

* CTO ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/37322](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/37322))

* Senior iOS Engineer ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/135172](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/135172))

* Senior Android Engineer ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/135171](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/135171))

* Senior Data Scientist ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/101600](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/101600))

* Backend Engineer ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/109443](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/109443))

* Project Manager ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/121698](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/121698))

* Support Lead ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/121695](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/121695))

* Data Privacy and Security Manager ([https://clue.workable.com/jobs/147501](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/147501))

Use your superpowers for good. Come to Berlin and play with us!

------
herghost
William Hill | Java; Web; Full Stack | Leeds, UK; London, UK | Full-Time |
Onsite

William Hill are hiring:

* Java Developers [0][1] * Graduate Java Developer [2] * Senior Developers [3][4] * Full Stack Developers [5] * Web Developers [6][7]

For our Leeds City Centre and London Shoreditch offices.

Whilst we have a very well-established high street presence and brand (over
2500 stores, founded in 1934), this accounts for only half of our business -
the rest coming from our online presence. We're seeking to differentiate
ourselves in the industry through our speed to market, agility, and our
ability to innovate.

There's a massive culture shift underway and we're looking as much for techies
as well as people with the vision to modernise how technology is delivered and
works.

Feel free to send me any questions and I'll put you in touch with the right
people.

[0] [https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4858-Java-
Developer/en-GB) [1]
[https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4386-Java-
Developer/en-GB) [2] [https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4967-Graduate-Java-
Developer/en-GB) [3]
[https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-0/candidate...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-0/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4381-Senior-
Developer/en-GB) [4]
[https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-0/candidate...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-0/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4382-Senior-
Developer/en-GB) [5] [https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4430-Full-Stack-
Developer/en-GB) [6]
[https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/4429-Web-
Developer/en-GB) [7] [https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre...](https://williamhill.tal.net/vx/lang-en-
GB/mobile-0/appcentre-1/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/1/opp/3719-Web-
Developer/en-GB)

~~~
luwh
Hi, may I ask if I can apply as final year student that graduate next June for
the graduate role?

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Product Roles

Senior Product Manager, Mobile Apps -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88310](http://spothero.com/careers/88310) Have
you brought multiple consumer mobile apps to market and rapidly scaled their
adoption? Then SpotHero wants you to define and drive the future of our mobile
apps, all the while partnering with an amazing team!

Engineering Roles

Senior Software Engineer in Test -
[http://spothero.com/careers/91854](http://spothero.com/careers/91854) QA is a
part of every engineer's process here at SpotHero. However, we need someone
dedicated to bringing automated test best practices to the team, and someone
that can figure out how to test the really hard things. We have a love/hate
relationship with Selenium. And if you don't know why, then you're probably
not ready for this role. Come help us tame the beast...

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/108372](http://spothero.com/careers/108372) No,
we don't expect you to build both iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you
should know how to!! This role is half managing the iOS & Android apps, and
half architecting & developing. You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1
for each platform) on your team, and you should be able to jump back and
forth, as needed. If you're a first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you
on those skills. Just be sure you're a master of both platforms.

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Summer Software Engineering Intern -
[http://spothero.com/careers/118124](http://spothero.com/careers/118124)
College interns are as important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the
future of our team, and the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a
Senior Engineer from day 1, and solving real problems that make it to
production your first week. Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn
a crap ton here!!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

Are you interested in learning advertising tech from the inside out? (Yes, I
know ad-blocking is all the rage these days. Come be part of the solutions by
enabling sensible display ads.) We're looking for a savvy individual who takes
their personal development seriously and seeks to make a huge impact. You'll
be working alongside a tight, driven team right in the heart of the profit
center. Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising (aka
"banner ads") through real time bidding, and we run 50 to 100 million
impressions each day. Our total transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion
per day, and I'd bet you a burger we've served ads on nearly every site you've
ever visited.

#About Connexity:

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch, a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unconstrained
vacation; the culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of
your non-work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work
(unless you hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails or other
relevant web app experience, that's a good start. More importantly, you'll be
eager to learn display advertising inside and out. Attitude, ambition and
sound judgement trump experience with a specific set of tools. We're a small
team within a medium-sized organization, and we work hard to keep the small-
team vibe while availing ourselves of the best bits from the mother ship.

#Position 1: Rails + exposure to Scala, Hbase & Kafka

We need someone to contribute to our Ruby on Rails app. It's used to
administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It provides a ton of control and insight to
the team that operates our clients' campaigns; it's truly the heart of our
display advertising business. The business folks will know you, and you'll
find that excellence will stir up a tremendous amount of appreciation for your
work. This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as
other tools. In addition to Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with
Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, R and Scala. Several on the current team started in
the Rails app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB
bidder written in C, sophisticated reporting pipelines or novel optimization
algorithms).

#Position 2: Data Savvy, Impeccably Responsible, Scala, Storm, Hbase & Kafka

We need someone to help build our data pipeline and optimization systems.
You're comfortable working with distributed systems. You have a firm grasp of
data structures, operating JVM systems at scale and generally building
reliable systems. We need someone with sound judgement and above-average
clarity of thought and word to help drive us forward. If you've wanted the
opportunity to build systems that comb through billions of transactions a day,
please reach out to us.

\-- Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a
lead engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) - ONSITE/REMOTE -
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3aSYyhwk](http://jobvite.com/m?3aSYyhwk)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Java, Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development
are the most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. And our summer hours last all year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 16 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Most are onsite, but
remote positions are labeled appropriately. Here is a list of positions we are
currently looking for:

* Senior Android Engineer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?3CSYyhwM](http://jobvite.com/m?3CSYyhwM)

* Senior iOS Developer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?3FSYyhwP](http://jobvite.com/m?3FSYyhwP)

* Senior Software Developer (API) - [http://jobvite.com/m?38MLEhw5](http://jobvite.com/m?38MLEhw5)

* Software Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?31NLEhwZ](http://jobvite.com/m?31NLEhwZ)

* QA Developer (Automation) - [http://jobvite.com/m?38RYyhwh](http://jobvite.com/m?38RYyhwh)

* DevOps Engineer (REMOTE) - [http://jobvite.com/m?3yNLEhww](http://jobvite.com/m?3yNLEhww)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

NO AGENCIES. Seriously.

You can also check out our careers page at
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers) or
our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

------
timeseries
And you are asking for a PhD in computer science for back-end and front-end
engineer? smh!!!

~~~
dang
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492557)
and marked it off-topic.

------
_fatkid
If you guys are having trouble hiring, it's because your pay is too low.

~~~
dang
It isn't fair to single out someone's job post like that in this thread.
Moreover, pay in this business varies drastically with geography. Let's just
let the market do its thing.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493069)
and marked it off-topic.

------
source99
Fitbit | San Francisco, Boston, San Diego --
[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all)

Fitbit is hiring lots of positions in multiple locations. It is a great
company to work for.

[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all)

At Fitbit we are committed to creating great experiences that inspire and
empower people to live healthier, more active lives. We design products and
experiences that fit seamlessly into your life so you can achieve your health
and fitness goals, whatever they may be. Founded in 2007 in San Francisco,
Calif., today, Fitbit is the market leader in the fast-growing Connected
Health & Fitness category. Fitbit’s full line of products, which includes the
Fitbit Zip and Fitbit One activity tracker clips, the Aria Wi-Fi Smart Scale
and now, the Fitbit Flex, means Fitbit offers the most diverse product line
for everyone to track their everyday health. Fitbit products are carried at
leading U.S. retailer stores and sold internationally, including Canada, UK,
France, Germany, Spain, Japan, Australia and New Zealand. Fitbit is funded by
the Foundry Group, True Ventures and SoftTech VC.

Perks & Benefits at Fitbit

Free Fitbit products

Competitive salaries and Equity Options still available

Awesome Medical Benefits: Health, Vision, Dental, Life

Catered lunches and fully-stocked kitchen

Choose your technology. Mac or PC

Flexible work schedules

Open and collaborative environment where your ideas are heard

Casual dress code

High visibility to management

Tax-free Transit

Employee referral bonus program

Weekly Events: Happy Hours, Holiday Parties

Work on Products that are helping improve peoples' lives

Office TVs and Games

Easy access to Public Transportation

Amazing downtown San Francisco location

~~~
JJJJust
There are at least 100 (if not 200, I stopped counting after a while) supposed
"current" openings listed.

Are they real or just pipelining for the future?

